# #~* The Crested Gecko Thread *~#



## ayrshire bob

Hi all! 

Have been spending a lot of time on the Leopard Gecko thread and know there are a few other species specific threads, so I thought it was about time the Crestie thread was born! :lol2:

Feel free to share all things Crestie on here, tips, questions, anecdotes and most importantly lots of pics! :whip:

So yea :welcome: to the thread and here's hoping it's as fun as some of the others! :cheers:


----------



## ayrshire bob

So to get things going I have a question. 
I have had Harri for 9 months now, and other than cleaning I haven't really been handling her much. The other night I was spot cleaning and slowly put my hand towards her to let her know it was me and she bolted to back of the viv. I have tried again and the same thing happened.

How am I best to deal with this as I don't want her to be petrified of my hand but I can't see how to get her used to it without putting it in...

The reason I haven't been handling much is because I don't feel the need to constantly handle her to enjoy her. Not trying to say they shouldn't be handled or anything, just personally I love watching herI will try handle more if you think it is advisable?

Any input would be great, thanks


----------



## Robynleanne

ayrshire bob said:


> So to get things going I have a question.
> I have had Harri for 9 months now, and other than cleaning I haven't really been handling her much. The other night I was spot cleaning and slowly put my hand towards her to let her know it was me and she bolted to back of the viv. I have tried again and the same thing happened.
> 
> How am I best to deal with this as I don't want her to be petrified of my hand but I can't see how to get her used to it without putting it in...
> 
> The reason I haven't been handling much is because I don't feel the need to constantly handle her to enjoy her. Not trying to say they shouldn't be handled or anything, just personally I love watching herI will try handle more if you think it is advisable?
> 
> Any input would be great, thanks


Little Pea is the same. I've had him for about 3 months now and he flips whenever go to pick him up. I have to just grab him in the end as theres no way he'll walk onto my hand. Hopefully he'll get used to it but you'd think after 3 months he'd be alright!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Robynleanne said:


> Little Pea is the same. I've had him for about 3 months now and he flips whenever go to pick him up. I have to just grab him in the end as theres no way he'll walk onto my hand. Hopefully he'll get used to it but you'd think after 3 months he'd be alright!


Yea it's tough, I will try to be patient and put my hand in until she is used to it, but until then when I have to kind of force her into another tub while I clean the viv properly I feel I am undoing any kind of rapport that I have built up...

Rock/Hard place lol


----------



## jamlew

I have the same problem with mine but then again iv only had mine just over a month but I put my hand in to move a fee things and such and he bolts and jumps off things to escape hes a loon 

Jam


----------



## ayrshire bob

Yea they are mental sometimes lol.

I would just leave your hand in the viv, then over a course of a week mave it closer to him then eventually up to his head, let him taste you until he gets comfortable with you then it might get better for you.


----------



## switchback

My lil dude ^^

Still scatty as hell but most times he's not too bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## ayrshire bob

switchback said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> My lil dude ^^
> 
> Still scatty as hell but most times he's not too bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


What a smasher! :2thumb:


----------



## switchback

Cheers.... Above pic is him fired up noming on a cricket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## Damien666

Sometimes it just takes time, I have one very skitty male who won't tame down unless he's out and about for a bit and I also have a very soppy few cresties  depends on the crestie, time and patience usually works x


----------



## jamlew

yea just have to give him time hes a quick one like.

iv put these pics up not so long ago but ill stick em on again haha







never get sick of trying to get snaps of him lol

jam


----------



## BretJordan

I got my first crestie this weekend at donny and just letting him settle in at the moment but here are some pictures of him. He is a male and he is 18months old (Unnamed any thoughts?) Oh and what morph is this guy I was told when I bought him a harlequin.. BUT He has a few dalmatian spots and also a pretty bold stripe down his spine? 

*Here he is my little stunner! *


*This was taken last night! I didn't know that he was in shed but he was look at him peeling! Was awesome to watch never seen Loki my Leo shed so was fascinating to watch.. *

*Settling in!*


Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## Fordyl2k

switchback said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> My lil dude ^^
> 
> Still scatty as hell but most times he's not too bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


Any pics of your setup ?


----------



## Emjaybeeeee

*Keiko!*

This is Keiko my Crestie I bought on sat at Doncaster 
With regards to handling, she let me hold her for ages yesterday and was really friendly and lively but today she's not moved and won't come out. Is it best to just leave her in the day and get her out in the evenings only? And is it okay to pick her up or should I just wait for her to come out in her own time?


----------



## Miss Lily

I have a family of cresties! Dad is Splat, Mum is Buffie and the babies that hatched this week are Spluffie and Zingy! :flrt:

Buffie on the left, Splat on the right


'Spluffie' number 1 - Spluffie DOH 21 June 


'Spluffie' number 2 - Zingy DOH 23 June


----------



## BretJordan

Just had my crestie out been trying for a couple of days now but he has had none of it! Just walked into my hand today pretty much. He was a bit panicky to begin with outside his home and then he started to settle down. When he was out he was hand walking which is great! I can't believe how tame he was after he settled down especially the hand walking he also seems to like to jump onto my back! :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## Drayvan

Indiana has got to be coming up to 2 and a half now, rubbish with remembering dates! Handling wise when he was little I gave up trying to tame him, the only time he was handled was when he got cleaned out, gradually I prolonged how long he was out and he eventually got used to it. Although he's by no means tame! 

Anyways, here he is. I've no idea what morph he is...so if anyone could enlighten me I'd be grateful  Pretty sure someone once said Tiger to me...but I'm not sure.


















Here he is as a little baby!









Here's his home, too










It's about time there was a crestie thread :2thumb:


----------



## lolacherrycolaa

yay a crestie thread X) i love seeing everyone's babys! gunna try and get some good ones of my guy later on :flrt:


----------



## Robynleanne

BretJordan said:


> I got my first crestie this weekend at donny and just letting him settle in at the moment but here are some pictures of him. He is a male and he is 18months old (Unnamed any thoughts?) Oh and what morph is this guy I was told when I bought him a harlequin.. BUT He has a few dalmatian spots and also a pretty bold stripe down his spine?
> 
> *Here he is my little stunner! *
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/d0127cd4-d9bf-4d20-8c62-504a96978b1c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *This was taken last night! I didn't know that he was in shed but he was look at him peeling! Was awesome to watch never seen Loki my Leo shed so was fascinating to watch.. *
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-90.jpg]image[/URL]
> *Settling in!*
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-91.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Bret have you got any pics of your full setup? Wanna see how you've got that bamboo fixed on :2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne

A few of my Little Pea

The day we picked him up:


My fav pic of him: 


This is how he slept the other day. Security Guard Pea!:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Robynleanne said:


> Bret have you got any pics of your full setup? Wanna see how you've got that bamboo fixed on :2thumb:


Bret has a thread on his whole viv build, can search for it, or I'm sure you can click on his profile and find it that way  







lolacherrycolaa said:


> yay a crestie thread X) i love seeing everyone's babys! gunna try and get some good ones of my guy later on :flrt:


Me too! Love looking at pics! 







Drayvan said:


> Indiana has got to be coming up to 2 and a half now, rubbish with remembering dates! Handling wise when he was little I gave up trying to tame him, the only time he was handled was when he got cleaned out, gradually I prolonged how long he was out and he eventually got used to it. Although he's by no means tame!
> 
> Anyways, here he is. I've no idea what morph he is...so if anyone could enlighten me I'd be grateful  Pretty sure someone once said Tiger to me...but I'm not sure.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Here he is as a little baby!
> image
> 
> Here's his home, too
> 
> image
> 
> It's about time there was a crestie thread :2thumb:


He is a cracker! Yea definitely time there was a Crestie thread, just unlike me to have a good idea lol







BretJordan said:


> Just had my crestie out been trying for a couple of days now but he has had none of it! Just walked into my hand today pretty much. He was a bit panicky to begin with outside his home and then he started to settle down. When he was out he was hand walking which is great! I can't believe how tame he was after he settled down especially the hand walking he also seems to like to jump onto my back! :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


Bret, you best get used to trying to remove him/her from awkward positions, the wee devils know where is difficult to reach I'm sure lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## lolacherrycolaa

finally got some better pics of my guy :flrt: 

named Francis after the great Francis 'Frank' Sinatra 





































(sorry fo the huge pics i dont know why they came out like that)


----------



## ayrshire bob

lolacherrycolaa said:


> finally got some better pics of my guy :flrt:
> 
> named Francis after the great Francis 'Frank' Sinatra
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> (sorry fo the huge pics i dont know why they came out like that)


Aww they are great! First pic is such a cheeky face lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Robynleanne said:


> Bret have you got any pics of your full setup? Wanna see how you've got that bamboo fixed on :2thumb:


As bob said I have a whole thread of when I built my viv for him. Check my signature it's there with lots of photos! The bamboo was actually cut to the exact size so It literally just wedged in! I did have another piece that was the exact size but 2 didn't look at good as the one  So I have 1 in the rear quarter 1 horizontally 1 diagonally next to the horizontal one and one that's just straight up on the otherside of the diagonal one!  still can't believe all the bamboo was 6ft and its all in my tank!  

And yeah you're telling me bob about them hiding in the most difficult places found him with his head buried in substrate yesterday?! lol he's a bugger but funny love his massive eyes too. 
Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Been feeding Harri crickets again, woke up today and she sleeping in the feeding tub lol. Guess she enjoyed them lol 










Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jamesah1975

ayrshire bob said:


> Been feeding Harri crickets again, woke up today and she sleeping in the feeding tub lol. Guess she enjoyed them lol
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Interesting to see that. My son wants a Crestie/Gargoyle and I was wondering how to feed them crickets without the little bleeders hiding in the undergrowth and fauna.

Hopefully pick one up at the Kiddiminster show.


----------



## ayrshire bob

I used to move her into a bigger feeding tub but think this was adding unneeded stress, so thought I'd I got a tub with high enough sides she can climb in and out but the crickets can't lol Works a treat! I use CGD as well, give her choice! She likes locust as well, and they are easier to track of being fed as they are arboreal like Harri! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Come on folks let's get some more crestie pics up, I need my fix  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## missk

pic of Lias from today:









and a baby that just hatched:









and i just love this tiger, hatched in March:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Thank you! Beautiful! Brave letting them play outside though no? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## missk

ayrshire bob said:


> Thank you! Beautiful! Brave letting them play outside though no?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


One out at a time with me literally just taking them out for photos. So I am constantly no more than 30cms away... if they are jittery they go back into their viv!


----------



## ayrshire bob

They are great photos! I wanna get some really good ones done of Harri, but not sure I'm brave enough to go outside, my girlfriend would be taking the pics so guess it would be ok. Just being a nervous daddy lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## seager

ayrshire bob said:


> I used to move her into a bigger feeding tub but think this was adding unneeded stress, so thought I'd I got a tub with high enough sides she can climb in and out but the crickets can't lol Works a treat! I use CGD as well, give her choice! She likes locust as well, and they are easier to track of being fed as they are arboreal like Harri!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I got my crestie a few weeks ago and so far he hasn't been interested in crickets when I move him into a separate container. I don't want to put them into his viv and leave them in case I can't round them up again if they go uneaten, but this seems like a good idea. Do the crickets not climb out of the tub?


----------



## ayrshire bob

No its too deep for them to jump out of and the sides are too smooth for them to grip. The crestie's can grip it just fine though 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## GECKO MICK

missk said:


> pic of Lias from today:
> image
> 
> and a baby that just hatched:
> image
> 
> and i just love this tiger, hatched in March:
> image


Awesome photos missk.lovin your tiger.:2thumb:


----------



## Jebb

I had posted this in the habitat section but guess it's better here.

Looking into a viv for a crested gecko, the Exo Erra gets mentioned a lot, is it a no brainer to just buy that or are there other/better options?

My plan is for one crested gecko, most probably a young one, and for a live planted setup, I'm thinking heating maybe harder in the winter as my flat can drop to as low as 8c in the winter so would a wooden viv with glass doors be a better option for me?

If I went for the Exo would their our lighting/heating unit be the best option or are other options better? cheers


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> I had posted this in the habitat section but guess it's better here.
> 
> Looking into a viv for a crested gecko, the Exo Erra gets mentioned a lot, is it a no brainer to just buy that or are there other/better options?
> 
> My plan is for one crested gecko, most probably a young one, and for a live planted setup, I'm thinking heating maybe harder in the winter as my flat can drop to as low as 8c in the winter so would a wooden viv with glass doors be a better option for me?
> 
> If I went for the Exo would their our lighting/heating unit be the best option or are other options better? cheers


Exo terra 45x45x60cm will do your crestie for life. 

Don't think a wooden viv is suitable really as the crestie needs height over width, so the sliding doors could be an issue, plus the high humidity needed probably not do the wood any good. 

In my set up I have a ceramic heat emitter on a pulse stat set at 33c day time and drops to 22c night time (directly under the heat) as long as you have a temperature gradient your crestie can regulate it's temperature as it decides what's best for it itself. 

Lighting I use the 12%uv canopy by Arcadia lighting. Fits the lid perfectly and the bulb lasts 12 months. (I know uv is not proven to be needed but in my opinion they would have some exposure in the wild so why not in captivity but that's another debate for another time lol) it's on a timer for 13 hours a day. Again if you provide plenty of hiding spots they can self regulate exposure. And you lose 50% of the uv because of the mesh. 

There are some really good planted set ups on the forum, check out BretJordan's and spike British build guides, I've not got around to my planned set up yet but those guys threads are great for making a plan  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Sky7ine

Grabbed a few pics of my boys this morn 

Porridge

















Choccy


----------



## switchback

Sky7ine said:


> Grabbed a few pics of my boys this morn
> 
> Porridge
> image
> image
> 
> Choccy
> image
> image
> image


Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## switchback

Spotty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## Jebb

would anyone recommend the Exo terra congo edition over the standard? 

whats the background look like close up? cheap or decent?


----------



## BretJordan

I have the Congo love the background looks awesome brings so much more character to the tank! Check out my thread in my sig to see it. Only down side is the canopy it's no good if you aren't going to use it I have mine brand new just needs to be sold now haha. 

Bret.


----------



## Jebb

good, I agree it looks great, think I'll go for that one then, I see you went for a different canopy, what were the reasons for that if you already had one that fitted?


----------



## sue59

I have removed all my backgrounds cos they take up way too much room and once planted properly you can barely see them , so an expensive waste of money IMO. The roaches get down the back even though I seal the top, can't be bothered to seal everywhere. I would prefer to give my cresties more space :2thumb:


----------



## Jebb

sue59 said:


> I have removed all my backgrounds cos they take up way too much room and once planted properly you can barely see them , so an expensive waste of money IMO. The roaches get down the back even though I seal the top, can't be bothered to seal everywhere. I would prefer to give my cresties more space :2thumb:


the congo background doesn't look to take up that much space. is it that one you mean or another? I know some use the expanding form which would take up space.

As for feeding, it would be the Gecko diet and the odd live feed outside the viv so not sure I would have those problems you talk of?

I guess I can always remove it if needs be, the price without the background is only a tenner less but the congo edition comes with the lighting unit too so for a tenner more seems worth it.


----------



## Jebb

I'm not planning on breeding so does it matter if I go for a male or female gecko? does one have more issues than the other? would a female still lay eggs without a male around?


----------



## Corn89

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of building a custome wooden viv for a group of cresties, I was going to use ply wood, what should I seal the wood with? Sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> I'm not planning on breeding so does it matter if I go for a male or female gecko? does one have more issues than the other? would a female still lay eggs without a male around?


Nope, one doesn't have any advantage over the other, they are both of the same care requirements  Female won't lay unless it has mated, so no worries on that front  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Corn89 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of building a custome wooden viv for a group of cresties, I was going to use ply wood, what should I seal the wood with? Sorry if this is in the wrong section.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


I think due to the high humidity that glass would be better long term but in other threads for different animals I've heard of people using yacht varnish... Not sure how it works out though 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Corn89

ayrshire bob said:


> I think due to the high humidity that glass would be better long term but in other threads for different animals I've heard of people using yacht varnish... Not sure how it works out though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Ok will check it out thanks, all mine are in exo terras at the mo but wanted to build a large viv from wood.


----------



## Jebb

Corn89 said:


> Ok will check it out thanks, all mine are in exo terras at the mo but wanted to build a large viv from wood.


I'm not saying you are crap at woodwork as I don't even know you :whistling2: but this guys work looks good and the prices seem fair.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/767283-custom-made-reptile-vivariums.html


----------



## Corn89

Jebb said:


> I'm not saying you are crap at woodwork as I don't even know you :whistling2: but this guys work looks good and the prices seem fair.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/767283-custom-made-reptile-vivariums.html


Lol cheers for that, I'm lucky enough that the other half a Handy man and materials are free, but didn't know what to treat the wood with. Thanks


----------



## scottishbluebird

Fudge my crestie loves the dogs, always goes to jump on them


----------



## Jebb

cool pics...but by you're brave :lol2:


----------



## scottishbluebird

Thanks! but not brave at all, the crestie and the dogs get on no bother, and the corn snake even in blue will smell out the female staffy!: victory:


----------



## BretJordan

Some more pics of my lil guy from last night! 

He Loves His Bamboo! 


I see you!


Close up? Sure...


Okay time to go now.. 


And a couple I don't think I've posted on this thread yet!
Out on my hand.




Thank you guys, Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Forgot to say my sister has a picture of him on her phone and also a video of him eating some repashy off of a spoon then goes on to wipe it off his chin on my arm -.- and then jump on my shoulder :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## Jebb

that needs youtubing or it didn't happen :lol2:


----------



## Jebb

anyone recommend what wattage for a ceramic bulb for the winter heating of a exo terra 45x45x60 my flat drops to around 8c in the winter but even still I was thinking the 40w would be ok?


----------



## BretJordan

Just posted on my thread all the links to products I bought! Hope that helps you out Jebb. 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> anyone recommend what wattage for a ceramic bulb for the winter heating of a exo terra 45x45x60 my flat drops to around 8c in the winter but even still I was thinking the 40w would be ok?


I have a 100w,as it was struggling with a smaller one due to buying wrong ceramic holder, but as long as it's on a stat and you double check regularly it will be fine to use high wattage 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Any one fancy posting up a crestie pic? xBx 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## rustypeb

ayrshire bob said:


> Any one fancy posting up a crestie pic? xBx
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


A couple of pics of gary my suspected male crestie


----------



## Sky7ine

Amber









Scarlet









Willow









Violet


----------



## ayrshire bob

Beautiful folks! Thanks  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## DragonTerra

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crested_gecko

Basic steps on caring for your crusted gecko:
Care for a Crested Gecko - wikiHow


----------



## missk

first black and white baby of 2013 hatched last night, cuteness overload!!


----------



## Lilmisschicken

*Stanley my new crested gecko *


----------



## rustypeb

Some pics of my cresties 
Gary


My new girl Sandy


----------



## BretJordan

missk said:


> first black and white baby of 2013 hatched last night, cuteness overload!!
> image


Oh my god how much will you be wanting for him! He's to die for!! 

Bret.


----------



## missk

he is not for sale, but i do have his full older sister for sale. Should this trait test out recessive, she is 66.66% poss het for anery, which seems to best describe the phenotype (cannot express red pigment). I will be retaining this chap along with my other greys until I have test bred to prove the trait out as recessive. Unfortunately due to space constraints I cannot keep all of the non visual siblings 
I also have half siblings for sale, same sire, 25% poss het for the trait if it proves out recessive.

Current hatchling ratios would fully support that this is a simple recessive mutation. I have had 5 grey hatchlings out of around 6 clutches which were laid by Aspen (dam). Which would suggest the odds so far have been strongly in my favour from a het to het pairing....

Obvisouly I cannot claim 100% that this is recessive heritable trait right now as it has not been test bred yet, but as I say, it seems the most likely scenario to me. 

I am SURE some people will disagree


----------



## Meko

Hatched overnight



















No decent pics yet unfortunately as they always decide to hatch overnight so I only find them when i'm ready to set off for work.


----------



## Jebb

wow, it's amazing something that size fitted into one of those eggs!


----------



## Meko

It is, but they manage it.... although they sometimes struggle to get out of it


----------



## Jebb

arrr give it a hand you cruel sod :lol2:


----------



## Meko

haha... i did in the end.
That was 4 weeks ago today, I thought it was still hatching but when i got home from work it was still there. Ungrateful sod tried to bite me while i was doing it though.


----------



## BretJordan

Haha I love seeing baby cresties with their massive adult sized eyes attached to such a small head and body! Some lovely little hachlings there Meko. 

Missk I guess you will be one of the first people to find that their is a visual mutation genetic trait then? As I'm sure I read a while ago nobody has found a fairly clear bloodline and you can get whatever morph there is under the sun.  Let me know when they come up for sale mate will probably be interested.

And more crestie news I've just put a deposit down on 2 more Cresties! One of them is a Halloween Morph and is a male. And the other I'm not sure of the other morph but I may only get the Halloween morphed crestie. Then I may save for a female and perhaps start breeding for next year? Not sure yet, these are just early thoughts...

Bret.


----------



## missk

there is the piebald gecko Matt from Pangea is working with. I also know of someone stateside with a suspected axanthic project


----------



## BretJordan

I've seen the Piebald crestie but I cannot believe the price it was! Although if you could get your name into Reptile history you would wouldn't you..  I still think your projects look awesome. My favorite cresties I've seen definitely. It would be nice to see you find a genetic HET trait good luck in finding it! If you don't mind me asking how did you first get your Black/Grey&White crestie? You breed yourself and find as a coincidence or buy it? 

Bret.


----------



## missk

BretJordan said:


> I've seen the Piebald crestie but I cannot believe the price it was! Although if you could get your name into Reptile history you would wouldn't you..  I still think your projects look awesome. My favorite cresties I've seen definitely. It would be nice to see you find a genetic HET trait good luck in finding it! If you don't mind me asking how did you first get your Black/Grey&White crestie? You breed yourself and find as a coincidence or buy it?
> 
> Bret.


bred them myself, pure dumb luck.Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## BretJordan

That's no problem at all. Damn you must have been so shocked when you saw a Black and white crestie! What did you do? I wouldn't know what to do haha.. 

My lil dude was out earlier for a bit he's always fired down though  When I bought him he was almost black with his lovely bright stripe down his back.. Never seen him the same since I've had him though.. So was wondering how does everyone get there cresties to fire up? 

Some photos from a couple days back.  





Here are some pics for a few minutes ago  (Most of these photos have been balanced through Photobuckets photo editor. And are all off my crappy iPhone camera some on the back and some on the front so I'm sorry for the poor quality!) 



Isn't it ugly that big thing in the top corner!... 




My dad bought a new camera a couple weeks back and yesterday he took a couple of snaps of my crestie and leo they came out really cool! Caught the crestie licking his nose and a couple of close ups of him. Will upload when I receive them off my dad. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Anyone?  

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

I generally haven't tried to deliberately fire Harri up, but I've heard people directly spraying them, others fire up when they go hunting for live food etc, stress can cause them to fire up but is inadvisable I would say unless necessary 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jebb

BretJordan said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Bret.


Love the vest...will that do :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Haha I just got back from work its like a green house in that hell hole! I took those photos at about 1 in morning :lol2: :') 

Hey bob I know people have been saying it's probably stress related and I'm thinking that would probably why he was fired up when I bought him. I mean who would like to be shoved in a box for hours? 
PS: Where you been not seen you post for a while? 

Bret.


----------



## Robynleanne

Here's Little Pea  Haven't shown him off in a while


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> Haha I just got back from work its like a green house in that hell hole! I took those photos at about 1 in morning :lol2: :')
> 
> Hey bob I know people have been saying it's probably stress related and I'm thinking that would probably why he was fired up when I bought him. I mean who would like to be shoved in a box for hours?
> PS: Where you been not seen you post for a while?
> 
> Bret.


Ducking and diving mate  

Got a camping trip coming up, been organising that and working loads of shifts, Mrs is pregnant (hormonal & crazy) so been trying to keep her happy and get the odd jobs done to sell the flat... 

Yea probably be the stress that fired her up, suppose it's good she not stressing out around you though  

On a camping related note, we are planning on going away for 2 nights, her neighbour is going to pop in to spray Harri, but has no experience mixing CGD. Do you think if I put in fresh stuff Monday morning she would be ok till Wednesday night? I figure she should be but thought best to ask

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## achillobator

here's my guys

home bred loki

home bred jabba

home bred gremlin

home bred solar


----------



## achillobator

pumpkin

pie

apollo

twinkie


----------



## achillobator

link

pan

spartacus

gonzo

baldy boy spock


----------



## achillobator

kirk

rebel

fuse

disco


----------



## ayrshire bob

Wow! That's some collection! Gorgeous gecks!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## achillobator

ty 
i forgot to put my little special arrow on


----------



## seager

Quick question for you experienced keepers. My crestie is not interested in crickets at all. I've tried a separate feeding tub, live crickets in his viv, dead crickets in his food dish and even hand feeding. He eats his CGD happily, so his lack of interest in crickets won't affect him since he gets everything he needs from his CGD, right?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Meko

Had a check this morning and nothing.

Had a check about an hour ago and











will probably coming up to the time to start thinking about selling the first two


----------



## ayrshire bob

seager said:


> Quick question for you experienced keepers. My crestie is not interested in crickets at all. I've tried a separate feeding tub, live crickets in his viv, dead crickets in his food dish and even hand feeding. He eats his CGD happily, so his lack of interest in crickets won't affect him since he gets everything he needs from his CGD, right?
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:


Correct  but live helps keep them stimulated, and who doesn't like a change of meal? Maybe try locust? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Rich and his crestie

I was talking to a gecko keeper in the pet shop and he says his gecko goes months without eating live food and then returns to it. My new crestie has also gone off his live food, but was told not to worry. He likes his cgd especially with a bit of water melon.


----------



## SublimeSparo

mine seems to go off food for a day or two before he sheds, then he gets the munchies and scoffs loads the day after he's shed


----------



## GECKO MICK

:2thumb:


Meko said:


> Had a check this morning and nothing.
> 
> Had a check about an hour ago and
> 
> 
> image
> 
> will probably coming up to the time to start thinking about selling the first two


Love this time of year.Awesome.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Hi how soon do you sell the baby's from hatching? I will keep my first ever one but I have 6 more unhatched in the incubator. Also what sort of price, I'm not in this to make money but I don't want to give them away for other people to then sell them on cheers:blush:
MUM

12 day old baby


----------



## Cupkate

A Crested Gecko thread, YAY! :mrgreen: I am a new Crestie (and Reptile!) mummy, adopted a little juvenile on Friday from the pet store I work at. 

I was told today that some Crested Geckos like jam; is this true and is it safe? :hmm:

On the same topic, what fruity treats do you feed your Cresties? Would like to know which varieties are safe to allow my Crestie from time to time. : victory:


----------



## Sky7ine

Cupkate said:


> A Crested Gecko thread, YAY! :mrgreen: I am a new Crestie (and Reptile!) mummy, adopted a little juvenile on Friday from the pet store I work at.
> 
> I was told today that some Crested Geckos like jam; is this true and is it safe? :hmm:
> 
> On the same topic, what fruity treats do you feed your Cresties? Would like to know which varieties are safe to allow my Crestie from time to time. : victory:


Congrats on new crestie there addictive  

Ive never heard of cresties liking jam and its not something i would feed to them the sugar content alone wouldn't be any good for them. A balanced diet of cgd, dusted live food and fruit is all a crestie needs.

As for fruit i blend pear, mango, kiwi and mix it in with my cgd for them.


----------



## SublimeSparo

jams a bad idea too much sugar,

i blend mango and fig together and freeze in ice cube trays then pop out an melt an mix with a spoon of repashy every other day
just added an apricot and and a plum to the last batch an he loves that,

watch out some fruits are very high in phosphorus and will leach calcium from your reptile, bannans are the worst for this.
for more info on this wikipedia said fruit and find the nutrional info part (or go to the proper site linked there) and check on the calcium and phosphorus level, ideally you want more calcium than phosporus

figs are very high in calcium compared to their phosphorus but also fairly high in sugar (natural) so i find mixing figs with say mango, will give a good calcium level and dilute the sugar

***if anyone has microsoft excel and wants a chart i compiled of various fruits nutrion pm me its a bit of a work in progresss but might be useful to someone


----------



## SublimeSparo

oh that didnt work


----------



## Jebb

good post there SublimeSparo, I wondered why banana was not recommmended, not got Microsoft or I would have PM you for that list.


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Can't find much online about dusting hatchlings crickets with calcium, Some are saying to use calcium with D3 and some are saying just use calcium without D3, anyone? :2thumb:


----------



## Jebb

Theevilreddevil said:


> Can't find much online about dusting hatchlings crickets with calcium, Some are saying to use calcium with D3 and some are saying just use calcium without D3, anyone? :2thumb:


Good question, I'm not to clear on this either but my understanding is, if you are not using a UVB light source then it would be needed, if you are then it isn't?


----------



## SublimeSparo

heres the jist of it:
these are Ca ratios (caclium content divided by phosporus content)
as 1 part phosphorus requires 1 part calcium to digest/absorb you need more calcium than phosphorus in the diet to get a net gain in calcium
ratios or 1.500 or higher are optimal, anything less than 1.000 and you are leaching calcium and not gaining any.
heres the list for raw fruits

Pears 0.750
Passionfruit (purple) 0.176
Mangos 0.786
Papayas 2.000
Bananas 0.227
Kiwifruit 1.000
Apricots 0.565
Raspberries 0.862
Figs 2.418
Apple (with skin) 0.545
Plums 0.375

Repashy CGD 2.000


----------



## SublimeSparo

see Herp Nutrition Article -   for the same info for livefoods, i use calci-worms as they do not need dusting and will add to your geckos net gain calcium, they also dont jump bite smell etc and my gecko loves em


----------



## Sky7ine

Theevilreddevil said:


> Can't find much online about dusting hatchlings crickets with calcium, Some are saying to use calcium with D3 and some are saying just use calcium without D3, anyone? :2thumb:


I feed live food once/twice a week and dust it with Repashy Calcium plus it's an all in one dusting powder.


----------



## Cupkate

Yes, I thought the same about the jam; I'm a new Crestie owner, yet even I thought that couldn't be right! :whistling2:

Great information, thanks so much! :2thumb:


----------



## SublimeSparo

yea theres some confusing info out there, when i bought mine they even recommended baby food...


----------



## Jebb

SublimeSparo said:


> heres the jist of it:
> these are Ca ratios (caclium content divided by phosporus content)
> as 1 part phosphorus requires 1 part calcium to digest/absorb you need more calcium than phosphorus in the diet to get a net gain in calcium
> ratios or 1.500 or higher are optimal, anything less than 1.000 and you are leaching calcium and not gaining any.
> heres the list for raw fruits
> 
> Pears 0.750
> Passionfruit (purple) 0.176
> Mangos 0.786
> Papayas 2.000
> Bananas 0.227
> Kiwifruit 1.000
> Apricots 0.565
> Raspberries 0.862
> Figs 2.418
> Apple (with skin) 0.545
> Plums 0.375
> 
> Repashy CGD 2.000


sorry you have lost me now :blush: you say anything less than 1.0 is not good but mango is 0.7 so does that mean mango is bad? only 3 fruits on your list are higher than 1.0?


----------



## SublimeSparo

its not so much that they are bad, but if that was all that was provided for food for a prolonged time you would end up with MBD,
as you are generally feeding CGD which has a ratio of 2.0 and either dusted livefood or calciworms then you've got excess calcium to play with.

i mix mangos and figs 
1 mango to 3-4 figs and guess the average of the two would be at least equal to or higher than 1.000 and thus wouldnt be a problem and then mix that with equal parts repashy so im guessing the overall end is somewhere 1.500 ish


----------



## BretJordan

Don't know if any of you guys have seen my new additions yet? So will post a few pictures up off of the breeders Facebook site *(C&M Cresties)* Check them out as they are unfortunately selling up their collection and still have some left for sale! Don't miss out on these gorgeous top end geckos for cheap prices! Using their photos as I'm still letting them settle in. I got these two when I saw it on the classifieds thread on here. I read the post and thought okay I'll check them out on facebook and I did.. I clicked on images and I fell in love with these two instantly and put a deposit down. What I didn't check was the distance! Yesterday I traveled 155ish miles to Bristol to collect these two and then 155 back racking up a nice 310 mile round trip! Luckily the geckos just slept all the way home and wasn't stressed out! I set their tanks up and placed them inside. Just letting them settle down for a few days before I start getting them out for fuss.  Anyway.. Here they are (You may have seen them on the thread I made yesterday But if not.. Here they are) 

*Pumpkin! Male, 1 Year old and Halloween morph. Seeing him in photos does not do him justice! In the flesh he is even more stunning!*​







*Marley! Male, 6 Month's old and morph unsure.. Again photo's don't do justice! How could I say no to that cute little face! *​





*Thanks again to C&M Cresties*
Thanks guys, Bret. Oh and will have some photos of my other crestie up soon from the mini photo-shoot I had with him the other day. And he's still nameless any Ideas? ​


----------



## BretJordan

And here are the others I was talking about from the photo shoot! Still nameless if anyone has any names that would suit him please say!? He is dull in these photos as he was going in to shed and shed about an hour after putting him back in his tank :')


Posing!



Eating Repashy!



Couple of good ones.



My favourites! 
I like this one a lot. 


And this one even though he's got CGD on his nose :lol2:

Zoomed in


Going in to shed  And food on nose! Doh..


And showing his lil teeth off! 


Thank's again guys, hope you all liked them as much as I did. 
Bret.


----------



## SammieJane

Just stumbled across this thread, so I thought I'd share my crestie with you all. This is Rusty when he was tiny, he's grown quite a bit since then!



Just a quick question, is there any sort of guideline about weights at certain ages? Rusty is about 6 months old, and weighs about 12g - he eats well on Repashy and some mashed fruit as a treat but is absolutely uninterested in live food. Can anyone tell me if he is underweight or ok?  thanks!


----------



## missk

here is a great website with some info and charts:
Crested Gecko Growth Rates: Crested Gecko Growth Charts | moonvalleyreptiles.com

and here is a snap of Indi


----------



## missk

P.S. I am a HUGE fan of Pumpkin. I have one of C&M cresties coming to join me here soon!


----------



## SammieJane

Thanks missk, much appreciated! 

Indi is gorgeous too


----------



## BretJordan

missk said:


> P.S. I am a HUGE fan of Pumpkin. I have one of C&M cresties coming to join me here soon!


Thank you very much I love him and wanted a Halloween morph to begin with! And who have you got from them? I absolutely loved Merlin was gutted as he had sold straight away  can't remember the others I liked maybe lunar&velvet if I remember the names correctly. 

Bret.


----------



## tAsh2410

Hi guys this is my crestie. His name is Sid I have had him two months now. I think he might be a flame morph (he had some spots on him not many but you can see them in real life, not pictures, better) but I am not sure as the guy I got him from did not know. 








And how many have been bitten? Sid got scared the other day and bit me when I had him out (he nearly ran off so I had to pick him up quick and still a bit nervous of handling) was a bit of a shock and scrapped off the top layer of skin but nothing major. I just put him back and in a few minutes was calm and fine again.


----------



## Jebb

Just what I needed to see, pictures of someone holding a crestie...I feel like I'm never going to get to hold mine, just had him for 3 days, not held him at all apart from putting him in the viv 3 days ago, putting his food in the viv tonight, my hand got to near him and he bolted :bash: couldn't believe it, I've been so careful not to spook him by touching him to early now I feel like I'm further away than when I got him :censor:


----------



## Meko

just spotted my male licking his nuts, which means there's been another sexual assault. Just bought another 45x45x60 viv off eBay so as soon as I've finished decorating I'll be separating them all


----------



## missk

BretJordan said:


> Thank you very much I love him and wanted a Halloween morph to begin with! And who have you got from them? I absolutely loved Merlin was gutted as he had sold straight away  can't remember the others I liked maybe lunar&velvet if I remember the names correctly.
> 
> Bret.


I am waiting for Pearl to arrive. I plan to pair her up with Alaban eventually. Very exciting!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Meko said:


> just spotted my male licking his nuts, which means there's been another sexual assault. Just bought another 45x45x60 viv off eBay so as soon as I've finished decorating I'll be separating them all


At least you are aware enough to start planning ahead!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Meko

It wasn't planning ahead, I've got no idea what I'm doing for lunch and it's only a few hours away. I bought it because I'm a horrible person who doesn't like other people getting bargains on eBay!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Meko said:


> It wasn't planning ahead, I've got no idea what I'm doing for lunch and it's only a few hours away. I bought it because I'm a horrible person who doesn't like other people getting bargains on eBay!


Lmao! That's even better! I proper laughed out loud reading that! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jozza85

missk said:


> and here is a snap of Indi
> image


That is one stunning Cresty! Never seen them Grey & White. Very nice indeed! 

Had a quick look through and ill have to put mine on later sme stunning cresties!


----------



## jb1962

It's good to see a cresty thread..


----------



## Jebb

Bret, how are you housing them all?


----------



## BretJordan

Housing all my cresties?  

Bret.


----------



## Jebb

BretJordan said:


> Housing all my cresties?
> 
> Bret.


yeah, it is the crested gecko thread after all :whistling2:


----------



## BretJordan

My un-named in Congo live planted as you know. 

Pumpkin in a 45x45x60 with artificial plants a log and some bamboo he's currently asleep on and the feeding platform from my other tank cause It didn't suit the other one. 

Marley is in a 30x30x45 as he is only 6months old and is pretty small and will be upgraded once he's sub adult. 

Bret


----------



## Jebb

BretJordan said:


> the feeding platform from my other tank cause It didn't suit the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret



Did it not, I never noticed :whistling2:

Right so all male, I was wondering if you were going to start to breeding (yes we are still talking about the cresties), so all being kept separate, cheers.

I might start looking into keeping, say a couple of females and a male together, a bit down the line yet though.


----------



## Sky7ine

Grabbed a couple pics of choccy :mf_dribble:


----------



## jb1962

Hi.

Ok I have a exo and I know there are crested and gurgle.
What is the better?
Also I don't like heat mats so what temps in winter?
What substrate?
I know male is better being no egg's to worry about..
To handle or not?
Do they ever calm down if handled?
Because I'm not worried about colour what is lowest price range?..

Cheer's.


----------



## Jebb

jb1962 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ok I have a exo and I know there are crested and gurgle.
> What is the better?
> Also I don't like heat mats so what temps in winter?
> What substrate?
> I know male is better being no egg's to worry about..
> To handle or not?
> Do they ever calm down if handled?
> Because I'm not worried about colour what is lowest price range?..
> 
> Cheer's.



Do you mean a gargoyle gecko? I would say a crestie but I'm biased.

Providing a gradient of say 20-28c during the day and drop it to around 18-22c at night is about right.

Handling is fine once they are used to it but only for a few mins a day not like hours.

You can pick them up for around £30


----------



## jb1962

Jebb said:


> Do you mean a gargoyle gecko? I would say a crestie but I'm biased.
> 
> Providing a gradient of say 20-28c during the day and drop it to around 18-22c at night is about right.
> 
> Handling is fine once they are used to it but only for a few mins a day not like hours.
> 
> You can pick them up for around £30



Yeah meant gargoyle ..predictive text for you..

£30 is not bad.. And substrate to use?..


----------



## Jebb

jb1962 said:


> Yeah meant gargoyle ..predictive text for you..
> 
> £30 is not bad.. And substrate to use?..



depends if you are going to have live plants, if so then it's compost, a covering of leafs is good so the young babies don't swallow the soil as their aim when eating live food is not that good, any substrate they swallow could get impacted.

If using plastic plants then paper towel is good as it can just be thrown away when they poo on it, then when older you can move to coco fibre.

Cresties can take a fall as they do jump so for me I prefer to have a soft substrate, so even for babies I would go for the compost or coco fibre and just watch livefeeds or cover with leafs etc


----------



## Meko

the other day I noticed two of my females had laid eggs, so I removed all four eggs and put them in the incubator. Earlier I noticed my other female was under some cork bark and i noticed two more eggs near her, when I removed them I saw she was actually sitting on two eggs.............. yep, eight eggs from three females in the space of a few days.


----------



## missk

any chance you could have missed some laid a while ago?


----------



## Meko

Possibly, as I found two more.

the last two were slightly hidden and bigger so they could have been uncovered. I know at least four were freshly laid and the other four were fairly visible. I didn't need to brush any of the substrate away to find them, could just see them when looking in the viv.


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys just entered a photo into team reptiles Facebook competition. I was hoping some of you would take a look, like and share. Thank you guys! 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478082112281283&set=o.204254929586985&type=1&theater
Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Look who's out and fired up!  My lovely little Pumpkin! This guy still amazes me with his dark skin and bright orange pattern :mf_dribble: 












Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## jb1962

BretJordan said:


> Look who's out and fired up!  My lovely little Pumpkin! This guy still amazes me with his dark skin and bright orange pattern :mf_dribble:
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-140.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-141.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-142.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-144.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-145.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


What they can make them selves brighter!


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Quick question... Should hatchings be given a bowl with Calcium+D3, all is dusted crickets fine until they get bigger???


----------



## UpLink

Hi I purchased my first two crested geckos today one is 2 months and one is 3 months I'm currently housing them in a tall RUB with vines and fake plants as cover and wondering what sort of age i should split them up? As soon as possible,once they are old enough to sex of not nessisary if I provide a good sized enclosure? 

Many thanks


----------



## Jebb

best to separate them what you can sex them, you could try 2 females together but even those can fight.


----------



## UpLink

Thanks for the reply I do intend on keeping them separately long term but at the moment they are so tiny I thought they would be ok until the start to sexually mature


----------



## GECKO MICK

BretJordan said:


> Look who's out and fired up!  My lovely little Pumpkin! This guy still amazes me with his dark skin and bright orange pattern :mf_dribble:
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-140.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-141.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-142.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-144.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-145.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Pumpkin is pretty awesome Brett.:2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey guys. I need/want to change my substrate for Harri, what do you all use and would you recommend it for someone else. 

I currently have a sort of cardboard stuff and pellets that I bought off an advert on the forum, topped with repti carpet type stuff. But tbh I don't really like it. Been planning on a live planted viv but with the baby due soon that project is on hold, so need an alternative for now. 

So what are your thoughts? 

Bob

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jebb

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey guys. I need/want to change my substrate for Harri, what do you all use and would you recommend it for someone else.
> 
> I currently have a sort of cardboard stuff and pellets that I bought off an advert on the forum, topped with repti carpet type stuff. But tbh I don't really like it. Been planning on a live planted viv but with the baby due soon that project is on hold, so need an alternative for now.
> 
> So what are your thoughts?
> 
> Bob
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I'm not keen on hard bottom vivs, if they take a fall it wouldn't be good.

You could go for compost.coco fibre and feed the baby outside the viv or cover it with kitchen roll, this way it saves you some money as all you have to do is remove the kitchen roll when you go planted.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> I'm not keen on hard bottom vivs, if they take a fall it wouldn't be good.
> 
> You could go for compost.coco fibre and feed the baby outside the viv or cover it with kitchen roll, this way it saves you some money as all you have to do is remove the kitchen roll when you go planted.


Thanks. It's not a hard bottom as such, reasonably soft. Could I in theory use eco earth and add a few worms just now? Or would I need the plants too? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jebb

ayrshire bob said:


> Thanks. It's not a hard bottom as such, reasonably soft. Could I in theory use eco earth and add a few worms just now? Or would I need the plants too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


if you were to put the kitchen paper over the top you would be best scraping the poo into the compost to give the worms etc something to feed on, I'm not sure worms etc would be needed if you had paper over the top tho?, no harm tho, just buy a poo scraper if you do use the paper :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> if you were to put the kitchen paper over the top you would be best scraping the poo into the compost to give the worms etc something to feed on, I'm not sure worms etc would be needed if you had paper over the top tho?, no harm tho, just buy a poo scraper if you do use the paper :2thumb:


I mean without the paper, just eco earth, worms, and fake plants etc? Would one crestie poop enough to feed some worms? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jebb

ayrshire bob said:


> I mean without the paper, just eco earth, worms, and fake plants etc? Would one crestie poop enough to feed some worms?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


oh right, thought you were deffo going for the paper.

Yeah cresties poo a lot, had mine less than 2 weeks and the viv is covered...well not covered but a few boulders around the place.

Springtails and woodlice too, they eat mould too so worth getting, I think they will balance out their own numbers to the size of the viv.


----------



## peahead

*[B]A pair of females and now I have eggs![/B]*

Hi guys - maybe someone will reply to me on here 

I have (supposedly) 2 female cresties

1 I adopted from someone that wanted to get rid ca. 3yrs ago- she was housed with a male then and was gravid (so deff a female) but layed only 2 clutches shortly after I got hr and nothing since.

2 I bought from a breeder as a juvenile (apparently sexed female) to keep the other company around 2,5yrs ago- she hasn't layed eggs ever.

Today I went to clean the enclosure and noticed ripped paper towels and found 4 white eggs and 2 deformed dark ones. 

WHY IS THERE EGGS?! 
DO THEY ALWAYS LAY UNFERTILISED EGGS?
AND IF SO, WHY DO THEY DO IT NOW AND HAVENT DONE IT LAST YEAR OR THE YEAR BEFORE?
No males, nowhere near males

I feel really terrible as if I had known, or even expected them to be gravid I would have provided a lay box etc...

Please HELP


----------



## Jebb

I'm not sure on this but believe they can lay eggs anytime, and once they have mated they can save the errr male stuff for a while too, so it's good for a few eggs?

I guess the best thing to do ,if a female, always provide a lay box.


----------



## peahead

well just *WOW!*

2.5 yrs and not a single egg now 6!!!

I really didnt know and even after researching today couldnt find it in a caresheet!

I will now always have a lay box in there!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> oh right, thought you were deffo going for the paper.
> 
> Yeah cresties poo a lot, had mine less than 2 weeks and the viv is covered...well not covered but a few boulders around the place.
> 
> Springtails and woodlice too, they eat mould too so worth getting, I think they will balance out their own numbers to the size of the viv.


Thanks. Was thinking springtails etc might be overkill for now? Plus I would probably wipe out the population when I take fake plants etc out to clean? What you think? Thought worms be best as they only live in earth. I don't have any issues with mould etc that could help feed the springtails 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jebb

ayrshire bob said:


> Thanks. Was thinking springtails etc might be overkill for now? Plus I would probably wipe out the population when I take fake plants etc out to clean? What you think? Thought worms be best as they only live in earth. I don't have any issues with mould etc that could help feed the springtails
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I think all planted viv get mould to start with and it grows quite fast with all the spraying and humidity, I'm not talking about loads here just the odd patch, the springtails are tiny, they don't need a lot.

As for overkill, if you are going to use liveplants then you might as well get them in there, I'm no expert but I think the more creepy crawlies you have in there the better condition the plants and viv will be in, £3 for springtails, you can get the woodlice from the garden and worms too, seems daft not too.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> I think all planted viv get mould to start with and it grows quite fast with all the spraying and humidity, I'm not talking about loads here just the odd patch, the springtails are tiny, they don't need a lot.
> 
> As for overkill, if you are going to use liveplants then you might as well get them in there, I'm no expert but I think the more creepy crawlies you have in there the better condition the plants and viv will be in, £3 for springtails, you can get the woodlice from the garden and worms too, seems daft not too.


Yea I will definitely add them when I go fully planted! Them and some ear wigs!  



Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Jebb

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea I will definitely add them when I go fully planted! Them and some ear wigs!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


wow earwigs not heard that word for a while...I hate those things.


----------



## clairebear88

Here are a few of my cresties 

This is Tango. And no....there are no edits here! this is her after shed!!






















Zero (used to be Sally...) 










Travis....the anti-sociable crestie











Tigz












Shikari











Zephyr


----------



## clairebear88

Oh and I just have to add

Aro....the demon crestie that hatched today :flrt:


----------



## ayrshire bob

clairebear88 said:


> Oh and I just have to add
> 
> Aro....the demon crestie that hatched today :flrt:
> 
> image


So toot! Congrats! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> wow earwigs not heard that word for a while...I hate those things.


Old skool  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## charrog

missk said:


> here is a great website with some info and charts:
> Crested Gecko Growth Rates: Crested Gecko Growth Charts | moonvalleyreptiles.com
> 
> and here is a snap of Indi
> image


sell sell sell! £300!


----------



## clairebear88

And this is my newest family member Nero who I picked up yesterday


----------



## Chipnpin

Went to check on my cresties this morning and found 2 little ones in there too! Big shock but very excited about the new arrivals,they are the cutest little things!!!


----------



## Sky7ine

These 2 popped out a few days ago


----------



## ayrshire bob

Sky7ine said:


> These 2 popped out a few days ago
> 
> image
> image


Gorgeous! Congrats! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## DaveM

Got this little fella a few weeks a go. Completely fallen in love with cresties lol


----------



## missk

charrog said:


> sell sell sell! £300!


I have already had offers a lot better than £300, but thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## Sky7ine

Looks like choccy is passing on his traits and genes just had these 2 stunning pins hatch from the same clutch :mf_dribble: 

Waiting on the sibling of the 3rd crestie in the pic to hatch


----------



## Chipnpin

Joey Gecko and Charlie


----------



## Kimora

Not great pictures as they were taken late sunday (apart from one) after i got home from Kempton 

No names as yet...

Male Super Dal



Male Yellow Tiger



Poss Female Yellow Brindle



And Yellow Tiger Female



:flrt:


----------



## achillobator

little bonkle who hatched yesterday


----------



## Crestiezoo

While cleaning their terrarium out, I took a sneaky snap shot of this Pinstripe Trio.










And Tango - from Our 'Toxic Orange Tiger' project


----------



## jimmyreno1998

Love the "wow" in the background 



switchback said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> My lil dude ^^
> 
> Still scatty as hell but most times he's not too bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## MrFerretman6

*I thought I would add this years hatchlings (siblings)*


























































And here is Mum and Dad.


----------



## dbrack

Hey, quick question (I haven't been through whole thread so apologies if this is a repeat) but a would few people who own cresties mind telling me how much their setup cost in the beginning? I'm just trying to work out costings and seems to vary enormously,
thanks


----------



## seager

Anyone care to help with a morph ID on my girl?


























Photos aren't great but thanks to anyone who can still tell


----------



## rustypeb

Have finally finished my girls viv so thought i would show of a quick pic of it.

And a couple of sandy exploring 
Hope you all like it am soo glad ive finally got it done now ive just got to do one for my male lol


----------



## Jebb

dbrack said:


> Hey, quick question (I haven't been through whole thread so apologies if this is a repeat) but a would few people who own cresties mind telling me how much their setup cost in the beginning? I'm just trying to work out costings and seems to vary enormously,
> thanks


the reason you keep getting difference setup costs, is because there is more than one way to setup a crestie viv, some believe no UV is needed, so there is a savings, some will also say no heat is needed so there is a saving of a heater and a stat, some will use plastic plants, some will use a RUB (a really useful plastic box) I believe UV and heat is needed and will not use a RUB so I went the expensive way but imo the correct way, someone that uses a RUB, plastic plants, no heat and no UV will spend a hell of a lot less than I did, I guess you need to decide what setup you want and is right for a crestie, then the figures will make more sense, as up to now you might as well ask what price was your car, you'll get a lot of different answers but that doesn't really help you, as some will drive a mini and others a BMW.


----------



## Jebb

rustypeb said:


> Have finally finished my girls viv so thought i would show of a quick pic of it.
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/rustypeb/media/IMG_1046_zps00d45f3c.jpg.htmlimage
> And a couple of sandy exploring http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/rustypeb/media/P8130195_zps0f3233b0.jpg.htmlimagehttp://s1318.photobucket.com/user/rustypeb/media/P8130198_zps775e991c.jpg.htmlimage
> Hope you all like it am soo glad ive finally got it done now ive just got to do one for my male lol


loving all those branches, the only thing a would add is a couple of big plants for the crestie to hide behind as there doen't look that many hiding places for him/her.


----------



## rustypeb

Jebb said:


> loving all those branches, the only thing a would add is a couple of big plants for the crestie to hide behind as there doen't look that many hiding places for him/her.


Thanks. yeah there is a big fern at the back and 2 plants in pots on the back wall that you cant see that well but i do agree it might need another plant at the front until the plants in there grow a bit.


----------



## Jebb

rustypeb said:


> Thanks. yeah there is a big fern at the back and 2 plants in pots on the back wall that you cant see that well but i do agree it might need another plant at the front until the plants in there grow a bit.


love the feeding ledge too.

Yeah in pics it's hard to tell, I know my pics don't give the real feel for what plants are in the viv.


----------



## dbrack

Jebb said:


> the reason you keep getting difference setup costs, is because there is more than one way to setup a crestie viv, some believe no UV is needed, so there is a savings, some will also say no heat is needed so there is a saving of a heater and a stat, some will use plastic plants, some will use a RUB (a really useful plastic box) I believe UV and heat is needed and will not use a RUB so I went the expensive way but imo the correct way, someone that uses a RUB, plastic plants, no heat and no UV will spend a hell of a lot less than I did, I guess you need to decide what setup you want and is right for a crestie, then the figures will make more sense, as up to now you might as well ask what price was your car, you'll get a lot of different answers but that doesn't really help you, as some will drive a mini and others a BMW.


 Yeah true, I suppose i would be alot better off decideing how i want to do it then look for the items and price it up! On another note you must be very active on here i keep running into you :lol2:


----------



## Jebb

dbrack said:


> Yeah true, I suppose i would be alot better off decideing how i want to do it then look for the items and price it up! On another note you must be very active on here i keep running into you :lol2:


I was just feeling sorry that no one answered your post so thought I would risk being seen as your stalker and answer it, I guess my cover has now been blown :whistling2:


----------



## rustypeb

Jebb said:


> love the feeding ledge too.
> 
> Yeah in pics it's hard to tell, I know my pics don't give the real feel for what plants are in the viv.


Thanks again the only thing iam not sure about is i think i might of put the feeding ledge a bit high :bash: but a bit late now lol will just have to see how quickly it drys the repashy out.

Yeah just been re looking at the pics and it does look abit empty but think it does look a bit better in the flesh


----------



## rustypeb

dbrack said:


> Hey, quick question (I haven't been through whole thread so apologies if this is a repeat) but a would few people who own cresties mind telling me how much their setup cost in the beginning? I'm just trying to work out costings and seems to vary enormously,
> thanks


Not to sure i want to think about how much i have spent on setting up mine lol but its got to be about 200-300 at least


----------



## Jebb

rustypeb said:


> Not to sure i want to think about how much i have spent on setting up mine lol but its got to be about 200-300 at least


£200 you wish, is that an arcadia canopy I see? those are around £70 themselves, I bet you're nearer £400 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rustypeb

Jebb said:


> £200 you wish, is that an arcadia canopy I see? those are around £70 themselves, I bet you're nearer £400 :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Hahaha yeah i do wish, yeah it is a T5 canopy nice bit of kit but didnt help the price lol. To be honest it probably was nearer that just try not to think about how much i spend on my reptiles but they are worth every penny :flrt:


----------



## Jebb

rustypeb said:


> Hahaha yeah i do wish, yeah it is a T5 canopy nice bit of kit but didnt help the price lol. To be honest it probably was nearer that just try not to think about how much i spend on my reptiles but they are worth every penny :flrt:


how are you lighting your plants then, or just using the UV? 

I was going to go for the arcadia but I was thinking I still needed a plant bulb and a heater so the top of the viv would have been full, so I ended up using the exo canopy with a uv and plant bulb in it and a ceramic heater on top of the viv.


----------



## rustypeb

Jebb said:


> how are you lighting your plants then, or just using the UV?
> 
> I was going to go for the arcadia but I was thinking I still needed a plant bulb and a heater so the top of the viv would have been full, so I ended up using the exo canopy with a uv and plant bulb in it and a ceramic heater on top of the viv.


Just by the uv at the moment have been told it should be ok but will have to see and if its not will just add another bulb or some leds. Yeah i did think about using the exo terra canopy but personally prefer tube bulbs for uv, got the 90 wide one as well to go across both my cresties vivs once my males is set up so should be a bit cheaper on bulbs.


----------



## Jebb

rustypeb said:


> Just by the uv at the moment have been told it should be ok but will have to see and if its not will just add another bulb or some leds. Yeah i did think about using the exo terra canopy but personally prefer tube bulbs for uv, got the 90 wide one as well to go across both my cresties vivs once my males is set up so should be a bit cheaper on bulbs.


yeah it'll be easier enough to stick a plant bulb in a holder similar to those used for a ceramic heater if you find you need to.


----------



## rustypeb

Jebb said:


> yeah it'll be easier enough to stick a plant bulb in a holder similar to those used for a ceramic heater if you find you need to.


Yeah thats it will just have to keep an eye on the plants for a few weeks


----------



## BretJordan

I think I spent... Hold on £70 exo terra, £60 for plants, hydro balls £10, I'm unsure on Arcadia uv and plant grow perhaps £80ish if not more? Bamboo not sure either but I used 6ft of it in one tank perhaps about £10.. CHE about £30 stat around £35-40 digital thermometer £5? Plantation soil probably around £5-10.. Gecko diet £10 feeding platform £10-15 and exo terra vines £7 bargain from IHS! Oh almost forgot about the woodlice, springtails and worms too but unsure of the cost of them... 

Just realised I spent a lot on my crestie haha and the other tank is needing live plants now it just doesn't look as good. Pumpkin I promise you will be upgraded soon! 

Ps: Jebb slow down man look at your posts! Damn I remember your first one and you've over taken me! You've only been here for what? A month or two? 

Bret.


----------



## Muz333

As a research scientist (Genetics) and a new crestie owner I'd love to see pictures of babies and their parents. Would be really interesting to see how genetics play their role in morphs.


----------



## Chipnpin

This is Stevie(at the front) she is a buckskin and Mattie is a flame. Not sure what colour the babies will turn out yet as they are only 3 days and still a dark red colour!


----------



## Sky7ine

Muz333 said:


> As a research scientist (Genetics) and a new crestie owner I'd love to see pictures of babies and their parents. Would be really interesting to see how genetics play their role in morphs.


Choccy Pinstripe 









Willow Pinstripe 










These 2 pins have just hatched from that pairing









Choccy was also paired with female










And the offspring are these 2


----------



## dbrack

A drawing of a crestie I did on my mac. (its for the fb cover photo competition) 
I would love some feedback !


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> Choccy Pinstripe
> 
> Willow Pinstripe
> 
> These 2 pins have just hatched from that pairing
> 
> Choccy was also paired with female
> 
> And the offspring are these 2


Beautiful cresties you have there! Seems that at first glance genetics does play a huge part in morphs. Do you find as cresties grow there colours change a bit?

My thoughts would be that the offspring there would grow darker like their parents? 



Chipnpin said:


> This is Stevie(at the front) she is a buckskin and Mattie is a flame. Not sure what colour the babies will turn out yet as they are only 3 days and still a dark red colour!


Also I'm really interested to see this pairings offspring later on. I'm particular interested in the pairing of different morphs or colours for novel phenotypes if that's how it works. For example would pairing a normal darker morph with a light flame for example produce offspring with a dark colour and flame pattern?


----------



## Meko

Why do cresties insist on hatching at the most inconvenient times! had another hatch last night and i only spotted it after midnight, which meant sorting it out before bed.

gutted though as the egg was huge. I was expecting a pterodactyl, twins or a three headed goat but it was just another cute baby crestie.


----------



## BretJordan

Lol That made me laugh Meko  You can't say they hatched and not add photos! 

Pumpkin was out the other day and decided it was nice and comfy to sit on my head...




Yes? Problem? 


Sorry for the shocking photos they were taken with my from camera on iPhone  


Bret.


----------



## Meko

It was too late to get a picture but i'll try and sort one later.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Lovely pinstripes sky7ine  you've hatched some great offspring!

My gang are as follows :
Disney, not great photos of her but she's my 99% pinstripe black and cream girl, she never really fires up though so I don't have any pictures of her looking her best, she catches me out when I don't have a camera! Sweetest girl 









Jack is a female funnily enough, she's a Halloween harlequin, recently put to sweep with success so hoping to get some lovely babies

















Sooty is a star, She's a chocolate flame with the deepest yummiest colouring ever, sadly I have had to offer her for sale at £185. She will make cracking babies I'm sure and tbh it's going to be hard to let her go

















Sweep is my male and surprisingly enough I haven't actually got any adult pictures of him that I can find! Will correct that soon lol he's a 99% pinstripe as well as dizzy. Best tempered gecko ever, he's a real character, gorgeous pattern too  

















Finally my new baby JD  he's a cute little crestie, LOVES locusts, really attacks them! I am praying he's tri coloured, he's showing good signs but time will tell as he develops

















Jack and Disney hugging! (I can assure you it was only hugging)


----------



## Sky7ine

Muz333 said:


> Beautiful cresties you have there! Seems that at first glance genetics does play a huge part in morphs. Do you find as cresties grow there colours change a bit?
> 
> My thoughts would be that the offspring there would grow darker like their parents?


Thanks  yes there colours will change as they grow the brown will start to turn black same as parents  Choccy has certainly passed quite a few of his traits onto the babies


----------



## Sky7ine

YoshiHCG said:


> Lovely pinstripes sky7ine  you've hatched some great offspring!


Thanks can't wait to see what the rest come out like


----------



## UpLink

Hi I'm a new crestie keeper and have a quick question regarding supplementation, I'm feeding my cresties live food twice weekly dusted with the repashy all in one calcium sup and constant access to repashy CGD are they going to get enough calcium from only a few crickets a week or is there something else I should be adding. Thanks


----------



## YoshiHCG

UpLink said:


> Hi I'm a new crestie keeper and have a quick question regarding supplementation, I'm feeding my cresties live food twice weekly dusted with the repashy all in one calcium sup and constant access to repashy CGD are they going to get enough calcium from only a few crickets a week or is there something else I should be adding. Thanks


That should suffice for them, some crested geckos don't even like live food at all (I have two that refuse it no matter what i try). As long as your live food is dusted a couple of times a week and they have a good supply of CGD then they will be ok  you can check their calcium ducts if your unsure too


----------



## ayrshire bob

YoshiHCG said:


> That should suffice for them, some crested geckos don't even like live food at all (I have two that refuse it no matter what i try). As long as your live food is dusted a couple of times a week and they have a good supply of CGD then they will be ok  you can check their calcium ducts if your unsure too


Completely agree! Repashy CGD is the muts nuts! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> Thanks  yes there colours will change as they grow the brown will start to turn black same as parents  Choccy has certainly passed quite a few of his traits onto the babies


I love how Choccys female had a little break in the pin stripe above her rear leg and so did one the offspring!


----------



## YoshiHCG

So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?

Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done? 

Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??


----------



## UpLink

YoshiHCG said:


> That should suffice for them, some crested geckos don't even like live food at all (I have two that refuse it no matter what i try). As long as your live food is dusted a couple of times a week and they have a good supply of CGD then they will be ok  you can check their calcium ducts if your unsure too


Thanks I guess I'm just a little worried about messing up I don't want them to get MBD because I'm getting enough supplements into them they don't really seem to eat much. 



ayrshire bob said:


> Completely agree! Repashy CGD is the muts nuts!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Cheers bob, I've seen them eating it and have tasted some on more than on occasion and from personal experience it's quite tasty too! Haha



YoshiHCG said:


> So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?
> 
> Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done?
> 
> Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??


I love leachies they are one of my favourite looking geckos but I think ill have to save up for a while to be able to get one but hopefully one day


----------



## Meko

YoshiHCG said:


> So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?
> 
> Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done?
> 
> Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??



i never liked them but they grew on me. Then somebody fairly local was selling some about three years ago so me and somebody else bought four between us. Then a bit later I took his two off him and it turned out that i had a 1.3 group.
Now I have those and 5 babies (which i need to start selling)

I've started a planted viv but i'm probably going to sell it as i can't get round to finishing it.


----------



## achillobator

Muz333 said:


> As a research scientist (Genetics) and a new crestie owner I'd love to see pictures of babies and their parents. Would be really interesting to see how genetics play their role in morphs.


----------



## GeckoHome

New member here, always been a regular visitor to this site (about time I registered!) and just stumbled across this thread so had a read through and noticed something.

I keep reading about people worrying about handling their cresties and the fact they scurry off after ' _only a few days in the terrarium_ ', please please *PLEASE* let the little guys settle for at least a week, maybe even 2! By all means stick their feed in and change as often is needed, same with water, and don't forget regular misting and spot checks to see if they're okay, but as for handling they need to know and trust your scent before you go shoving your giant hand in and scaring the life out of them.

Let them become familiar with their new environment and you'll find they tame A LOT easier 

Sidenote: *LOVING* all the morph varieties you guys have!

One of my females, Spinelli!


----------



## dbrack

YoshiHCG said:


> So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?
> 
> Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done?
> 
> Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??


My friend got me into crested geckos, I genuinely didn't know you could get creatures such as geckos in this country (not sure why one of my friends has had corn snakes for years and that similar) However I don't have one yet I am planning on buying one soon. As for planted vivs, provided i do get a gecko i am definitely going to go for a planted viv! 
:surrender: (<-- closest to hand up i could find haha)


----------



## Muz333

Wow, lovely cresties there. Jabba and Loki are interesting in that their colour doesn't appear in either parent. Quite possible a recessive trait. Or has anyone looked into epigenetics with morphs? For example the gravid females diet or stress levels may affect the offspring?

Solar and gremlin look quite similar to pan where as bonkle looks like Pan buy with a hint of discos colour?

All in all some lovely hatchlings you have there!


----------



## YoshiHCG

as someone said crested geckos are like a box of chocolates, never know what your going to get. There is some correlation to parents and siblings looking similar but as achillobator has shown, its not always the case.

With me and my geckos I wanted a gecko I could handle and see, damien my partner took me to the reptile shop and showed me Yoshi my first crested gecko and I was in love. He's now with family and their two sons adore him  ... he got me hooked and from then I've scoured the country for halloweens and tri-coloureds. I have 5 atm, 1 male, 3 females and a baby. I also have a baby gargoyle gecko striped who is the cutest thing I've ever seen, he's proper fast though! And my two fantastic leachianus geckos  they are insanely awesome. 2 years old and still growing, they make the best noises and are really something special


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> as someone said crested geckos are like a box of chocolates, never know what your going to get. There is some correlation to parents and siblings looking similar but as achillobator has shown, its not always the case.
> 
> With me and my geckos I wanted a gecko I could handle and see, damien my partner took me to the reptile shop and showed me Yoshi my first crested gecko and I was in love. He's now with family and their two sons adore him  ... he got me hooked and from then I've scoured the country for halloweens and tri-coloureds. I have 5 atm, 1 male, 3 females and a baby. I also have a baby gargoyle gecko striped who is the cutest thing I've ever seen, he's proper fast though! And my two fantastic leachianus geckos  they are insanely awesome. 2 years old and still growing, they make the best noises and are really something special


I wonder if it's the case that it follows something more like the immune system. If it does follow the route of recombination then morph predictions may never be a real possibility. Anyway this is all just mild speculation from me at this point!


----------



## Sky7ine

Few updated pics of the pins :mf_dribble:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> Few updated pics of the pins :mf_dribble:


Beautiful! you've done really well this season ! I haven't any babies  except JD who I bought! Just wasn't ready to put my guys together yet. maybe one day! It's just finding homes for the babies, theres so many crested geckos already for sale >.<
Would keep em all if I could.


----------



## achillobator

solar is the spitting image of pan  even has pan's big massive S on her back (i've no idea what sex solar is yet, but i call her a girl lol) gremlin has fuses markings but pan's colours and bonkle is similar too (i think he may end up darker than pan and disco). i've no idea where loki and jabba came from lol. i've eggs due to hatch any day from pan and my girl rebel

rebel


----------



## Muz333

achillobator said:


> solar is the spitting image of pan  even has pan's big massive S on her back (i've no idea what sex solar is yet, but i call her a girl lol) gremlin has fuses markings but pan's colours and bonkle is similar too (i think he may end up darker than pan and disco). i've no idea where loki and jabba came from lol. i've eggs due to hatch any day from pan and my girl rebel


Make sure to upload pictures of the hatchlings!


----------



## YoshiHCG

hey guys, i've just uploaded my caresheet I wrote for crested geckos. Took me a couple of days so i'd appreciate feedback  hopefully its okay!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/983972-crested-gecko-care-sheet.html

thanks


----------



## achillobator

Muz333 said:


> Make sure to upload pictures of the hatchlings!


i will do


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> hey guys, i've just uploaded my caresheet I wrote for crested geckos. Took me a couple of days so i'd appreciate feedback  hopefully its okay!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/983972-crested-gecko-care-sheet.html
> 
> thanks


Looks very informative!


----------



## BretJordan

YoshiHCG said:


> So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?
> 
> Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done?
> 
> Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??


Yes I'm thinking of expanding hopefully when I move out at the end of this month! Maybe another crestie? Hmmm perhaps a female and start to breed.. This is very very far in the future though and will not be done till I have everything necessary.. Also like Leachies but the price buts me off (Missus would kill me!) I also like the looks of Gargoyles just so I can compare to a Crestie..  We'll see..

And yes I have a live planted tank. (When I first set it up)


What it looks like now. (Feeding platform removed and lots of plants grown) 


And ofcourse the inhabitant (still not got a name I thought perhaps Oreo due to his bright pinstripe down his back and dark on either side?) 




(Better quality photo)


And a few on his bamboo 





Thanks, Bret.


----------



## Sky7ine

YoshiHCG said:


> So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?
> 
> Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done?
> 
> Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??


I purchased my first one for my daughter and fell in love with them, then my collection grew rapidly from there lol once you get one more will follow, and with the babies popping out at mo its going to get bigger as there's going to be a few holdbacks.  

All my adults are in planted vivs


----------



## DaveM

Always loved them. well, geckos of any kind. Got my first as an early birthday present. Will be getting him a girlfriend soon lol


----------



## Muz333

BretJordan said:


> Yes I'm thinking of expanding hopefully when I move out at the end of this month! Maybe another crestie? Hmmm perhaps a female and start to breed.. This is very very far in the future though and will not be done till I have everything necessary.. Also like Leachies but the price buts me off (Missus would kill me!) I also like the looks of Gargoyles just so I can compare to a Crestie..  We'll see..
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Where is everyone getting these lovely Buddha backgrounds from?


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Where is everyone getting these lovely Buddha backgrounds from?


It's one of the Exo terra setups they do special ones from time to time:

Exo Terra : Habitat Kit Congo / Congo Rainforest Starter Kit


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> It's one of the Exo terra setups they do special ones from time to time:
> 
> Exo Terra : Habitat Kit Congo / Congo Rainforest Starter Kit


Just noticed this one wasn't a Buddha but I have definitely seen a Buddha one on YouTube before. They look really good. One day I may try and do a custom build one like some of the excellent canyon/desert leopard ones I've seen.

I can tell already that one reptile won't be enough for me in the long run.


----------



## Kimora

YoshiHCG said:


> So what got you into crested geckos people? Was it here? Friends? Reptile shops?
> 
> Any of you thinking of expanding your New Caledonian collection? Or already have done?
> 
> Who has planted vivs? Hands up! Or wants to do one??


My mum has had a crestie for a few years now and i always oogle whenever i visit...its the little cheerful faces :lol2: Picked up my guys last weekend at Kempton and couldn't be happier!

I won't be expanding, thats me done for reptiles :lol2: happy with what i have 

I have live plants for the cresties (though not planted), the favorite i've noticed this week, is hiding in the peace lily leaves and stems  3/4 have made the plant their sleeping spots...the other prefers her umbrella plant 

Heres my picture thread i started, my last post shows all 4 enclosures 

And i'm back in the game...


----------



## Muz333

Just a quick question, when people are breeding morphs do they tend to mate offspring together?

Was just wondering how they get in so many pure breds to mate if they are trying to develop novel morphs.


----------



## tAsh2410

BretJordan said:


> Yes I'm thinking of expanding hopefully when I move out at the end of this month! Maybe another crestie? Hmmm perhaps a female and start to breed.. This is very very far in the future though and will not be done till I have everything necessary.. Also like Leachies but the price buts me off (Missus would kill me!) I also like the looks of Gargoyles just so I can compare to a Crestie..  We'll see..
> 
> And yes I have a live planted tank. (When I first set it up)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-84.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> What it looks like now. (Feeding platform removed and lots of plants grown)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-151.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And ofcourse the inhabitant (still not got a name I thought perhaps Oreo due to his bright pinstripe down his back and dark on either side?)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-137.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-136.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> (Better quality photo)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0860ac.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And a few on his bamboo
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-104.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-101.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bret.



Hey lovely setup, I was wondering where you got your bamboo from?


----------



## geckochick

Muz333 said:


> Just a quick question, when people are breeding morphs do they tend to mate offspring together?
> 
> Was just wondering how they get in so many pure breds to mate if they are trying to develop novel morphs.


NO! That would be classed as inbreeding and creates all sorts of problems and unhealthy geckos.


----------



## beckyj

I'm new to reptiles and got my first Crestie in April and I'm hooked! I've really enjoyed taking care of her, (apart from the roaches!  ) Here's a few pics of my little Mavis and her home!


----------



## Jenni270986

thought id add a few pics of around 8% of my collection - just some hold backs that were looking nice while i collected feed bowls
Merlin -lavender pinstripe male (now a breeder  )









Lavender extreme female (still no name!) soon to be breeding









Nameless halloween female - pairing up with pumpkin (very nice halloween pinstripe) next year










and a nameless little male im looking for a female for for a future peaches and cream project

















jenn


----------



## BretJordan

tAsh2410 said:


> Hey lovely setup, I was wondering where you got your bamboo from?


B&Q mate it was 6ft! All 6ft in one tank lol :') 

Bret.


----------



## tAsh2410

BretJordan said:


> B&Q mate it was 6ft! All 6ft in one tank lol :')
> 
> Bret.


wicked thanks, didn't cross my mind to look in B&Q


----------



## AlmightyNacho

*Crested Gecko Breeder*

Thought I'd take this little opportunity to advertise!! :blush:

Come and visit us at (Crowned Cresties Gecko Breeding)

We are Crowned Cresties, we offer high grade crested geckos at competitive prices! Come and visit or website or give our Facebook page a like!!


----------



## Sky7ine

The pins keep coming  just had this gorgeous one hatch


----------



## Muz333

geckochick said:


> NO! That would be classed as inbreeding and creates all sorts of problems and unhealthy geckos.


Yeah, I just wanted to check that wasn't what people were doing. As that would allow for recessive traits to arise through a genetic bottleneck that as you say creates health problems. (Think cystic fibrosis prevalence in ashkenazi jews or french canada)


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Yeah, I just wanted to check that wasn't what people were doing. As that would allow for recessive traits to arise through a genetic bottleneck that as you say creates health problems. (Think cystic fibrosis prevalence in ashkenazi jews or french canada)


French Canada :gasp: you're joking right?

and can you back up the Jewish reference as well :gasp:


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> The pins keep coming  just had this gorgeous one hatch


Very beautiful! Just a thought, why don't people add in some photos of their custom crestie set ups? I'm already wanting to do a custom background live plant set up and want to absorb as many ideas as possible.



Jebb said:


> French Canada :gasp: you're joking right?
> 
> and can you back up the Jewish reference as well :gasp:


These were some of the case studies I done in medical genetics as a lowly undergraduate. I'll try and look up references for you.

Edit: Ashkenazi Jew reference http://genomebiology.com/content/pdf/gb-2012-13-1-r2.pdf (I think this is open access, if not you may need to use an academic proxy to access)

French Canada reference http://www.nature.com/gim/journal/v14/n10/pdf/gim201257a.pdf

Brief information on genetic bottlenecks and allelic drift. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_bottleneck


----------



## Kerrabutt

> and a nameless little male im looking for a female for for a future peaches and cream project
> image
> jenn


:gasp: Nice, you don't see peach coloured Cresties too often. Which of your breeder pairs did the little one come from? 

(Don't mind me butting in, I just had to ask!)


----------



## Jenni270986

Honey and Noodle - he was an odd ball baby so i held on to him - not seen any for sale in the UK so having to look over seas for a lady friend lol. ill try and get some fired up pics of him later (and the rest of the collection) - hes really nice looking fired


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Very beautiful! Just a thought, why don't people add in some photos of their custom crestie set ups? I'm already wanting to do a custom background live plant set up and want to absorb as many ideas as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the case studies I done in medical genetics as a lowly undergraduate. I'll try and look up references for you.
> 
> Edit: Ashkenazi Jew reference http://genomebiology.com/content/pdf/gb-2012-13-1-r2.pdf (I think this is open access, if not you may need to use an academic proxy to access)
> 
> French Canada reference http://www.nature.com/gim/journal/v14/n10/pdf/gim201257a.pdf
> 
> Brief information on genetic bottlenecks and allelic drift. Population bottleneck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


wow that is scary, thanks for the links (yeah they worked fine, no access problems.)


----------



## MrFerretman6

*Hatchling enclosures*

I got busy with my glue gun today and made some enclosures for my hatchlings. 


































And here is a few of one of my juvenile young boys, Cheddar!


----------



## Jenni270986

Mr Peach all fired up


















nice little hatchling setups BTW Mrferrret 

Jenn


----------



## BretJordan

Wow Peach is stunning!  And finally decided a name for my crestie I got at the last IHS event. I have named him Oreo due to his dark sidings and then his bright pinstripe  

Also just weighed both of my Cresties Oreo and Pumpkin! Fairly pleased with the both of them! 

Oreo - 40G Without his tail on the scales as he wouldn't play ball. -.-

Pumpkin - 38G  

So I was wondering.. How much do all your lovely Cresties weigh?  

Bret.


----------



## GeckoHome

*BABIES 'B COMING! *hopefully**

Popped in before and spotted one of my female Cresties dropping her 3rd batch of eggs. They've all been well calcified, perfect in fact, just the other 2 were infertile so hopefully 3rd time lucky . Always gets me excited when they drop their little bundles of possible joy!

For the people moaning about a lay box I do provide one for all my females but 90% of the time mine prefer their tank 

And as for her bowl/pool having substrate in it she did that pre-lay and went straight to her digging duties, didn't want to disturb her so I've left it for now, as well as the calci powder on the vine/log, it's not poop! So don't moan and claim she's in a dirty environment  :2thumb:


----------



## tAsh2410

Here are some more pictures of Sid 

The daredevil









The I can pretend to balance on one leg and drink

















And the is it bath time now?


----------



## YoshiHCG

Lovely pics 

Jenni I've still got two I bought from you  me and Damien drove all the way up to you guys, the 3rd tiny one we named lucky and he's doing great in a friends big planted viv  but yea sweep and jack are the two we got from you  as you can see from the thread below jack is a monster and sweep is doing awesome  I'd recommend jenni if anyone wants good quality crested geckos  
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...pictures-crested-gecko-gang.html#post11451151

Disney did me proud today and fired up awesome:


----------



## Jebb

tAsh2410 said:


> Here are some more pictures of Sid
> 
> The daredevil
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> The I can pretend to balance on one leg and drink
> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> And the is it bath time now?
> image]image[/URL]


thanks for adding those pics, I now have to buy a water dish, was using a bottle cap for water but if they like to bath too, I guess a dish it is :bash:


----------



## Sky7ine

Just had the sibling hatch to the pinstripe that hatched yesterday


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> Just had the sibling hatch to the pinstripe that hatched yesterday


Wow :mf_dribble: what a beautiful pinner!!


----------



## YoshiHCG

BretJordan said:


> Wow Peach is stunning!  And finally decided a name for my crestie I got at the last IHS event. I have named him Oreo due to his dark sidings and then his bright pinstripe
> 
> Also just weighed both of my Cresties Oreo and Pumpkin! Fairly pleased with the both of them!
> 
> Oreo - 40G Without his tail on the scales as he wouldn't play ball. -.-
> 
> Pumpkin - 38G
> 
> So I was wondering.. How much do all your lovely Cresties weigh?
> 
> Bret.


In regards to what do my cresties weigh I weighed them all today and its:
Sooty 43g
Jack 47g
Disney 31g
JD 10g
Sweep 43g

Disney did just lay two duff eggs though so she's got some weight to put back on  JD is progressing nicely and loves little locusts  jack is a beast lol she's such a heifer!


----------



## Sky7ine

YoshiHCG said:


> Wow :mf_dribble: what a beautiful pinner!!


Thanks choccys proving top be quite a power house  can't wait to see these develop.


----------



## tAsh2410

Jebb said:


> thanks for adding those pics, I now have to buy a water dish, was using a bottle cap for water but if they like to bath too, I guess a dish it is :bash:


I don't know if they like to bathe, first time I have seen him lay in it. But it was pretty damn cute


----------



## Kimora

First proper weighing day since having the mob so grabbed some better snaps of my super dal boy - Sousuke.

  



Both of the males have lost a little bit (2g for the guy above...but it may well be i didn't do it properly after getting back late from Kempton, so i'm using today - day 8 - as my starting ballpoint) whereas the girls seem to have gained....

So i have a question 
What would you deem in your experience an acceptable % of lose when taken into account being moved and put in a new enclosure?


----------



## Kimora

Following on from Sousuke....here's Kyoko during/after weighing.
Such a sweet, calm girl and becoming a rapid favorite with the kids with her chilled, slow nature 

  



Kaname and Shinji were less obliging and went straight back to their sleeping spots after weighing


----------



## YoshiHCG

Kimora said:


> So i have a question
> What would you deem in your experience an acceptable % of lose when taken into account being moved and put in a new enclosure?


I would imagine a couple of grams give or take, its something that they'll put back on once settled though. I have just moved one of my females into her own inclosure from co-habiting and shes putting weight on quite quickly...then went and laid 2 duff eggs so now i'm back to square 1 trying to get her weight up lol.

Don't worry too much if they lose a couple of grams  with the right diet they'll put it back on in no time... its rapid weight loss that you want to be concerned with.


----------



## rustypeb

Hi all just been trying to work out what morphs my geckos are and was wondering what you lot thought?
First my male



And my female



Hope the pics are ok


----------



## Jebb

Kimora said:


> First proper weighing day since having the mob so grabbed some better snaps of my super dal boy - Sousuke.
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4384.jpg.htmlimage http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4392.jpg.htmlimage http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4413.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4425.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Both of the males have lost a little bit (2g for the guy above...but it may well be i didn't do it properly after getting back late from Kempton, so i'm using today - day 8 - as my starting ballpoint) whereas the girls seem to have gained....
> 
> So i have a question
> What would you deem in your experience an acceptable % of lose when taken into account being moved and put in a new enclosure?



good pics, great crestie but get the poor sod a wider bamboo stick :whistling2:


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> good pics, great crestie but get the poor sod a wider bamboo stick :whistling2:


He actually favors it  I've provided various thickness and different branches in all the setups to offer variety...yet they prefer these :lol2:

Super Dals full setup and my brindles setup as example : victory:

 

: victory:


----------



## Jebb

Kimora said:


> He actually favors it  I've provided various thickness and different branches in all the setups to offer variety...yet they prefer these :lol2:
> 
> Super Dals full setup and my brindles setup as example : victory:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4254.jpg.htmlimage http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4251.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> : victory:


nice setups, it was just he seemed to be hanging on for dear life :blush:


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> nice setups, it was just he seemed to be hanging on for dear life :blush:


Nah, he was being a noisy blighter so came right to the tip at the front of the glass while i was cleaning it :lol2:


----------



## achillobator

was at the oh's the weekend and got a couple of pics of solar fired up, almost 6 months old now


----------



## YoshiHCG

rustypeb said:


> Hi all just been trying to work out what morphs my geckos are and was wondering what you lot thought?
> Hope the pics are ok


I would say first one is a harlequin and second is a brindle with dal spots and a few little portholes  lovely geckos :2thumb:


----------



## Sky7ine

Couldn't resist grabbing a pic of the pins tonight


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> Couldn't resist grabbing a pic of the pins tonight


Oh so jealous ... That's not even fair :mf_dribble:


----------



## rustypeb

YoshiHCG said:


> I would say first one is a harlequin and second is a brindle with dal spots and a few little portholes  lovely geckos :2thumb:


Thanks for that did think the first was a harlequin but didnt have a clue about the second : victory: yeah thanks i think so :2thumb:


----------



## missk

like a pin tree


----------



## TomDaTank12

*the gecko im getting*

Hi every one im getting a creted gecko baby and i want to know what size tank should i use :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble::war:


----------



## TomDaTank12

hi how do you make your own thread thanks :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jebb

TomDaTank12 said:


> Hi every one im getting a creted gecko baby and i want to know what size tank should i use :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble::war:


if you are not using live plants then I would say you can put it in a viv that it can stay in for it's whole life now, so the minimum for an adult imo is 45x45x60 but if you want you can go smaller whilst it is young but you need to move it up to the bigger size when it gets near an adult, so say around 6-8 months old, but no problem going straight to the bigger viv now. It will save you having to buy two vivs.


----------



## Jebb

TomDaTank12 said:


> hi how do you make your own thread thanks :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:


click new thread at the top left of the page.


----------



## YoshiHCG

TomDaTank12 said:


> Hi every one im getting a creted gecko baby and i want to know what size tank should i use :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble::war:


Check out the care sheet in my signature  that should help I hope x


----------



## TomDaTank12

Jebb said:


> if you are not using live plants then I would say you can put it in a viv that it can stay in for it's whole life now, so the minimum for an adult imo is 45x45x60 but if you want you can go smaller whilst it is young but you need to move it up to the bigger size when it gets near an adult, so say around 6-8 months old, but no problem going straight to the bigger viv now. It will save you having to buy two vivs.


Thank you so much jebb


----------



## Muz333

TomDaTank12 said:


> Hi every one im getting a creted gecko baby and i want to know what size tank should i use :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble::war:


Honestly, mine is in a 60x45x60 and he gets on fine and is all over the place. Has a favoured sleeping spot and after hand feeding gecko diet for the first few days he's found where to get it himself now.
I've also taken to hand feeding a dusted cricket with tweezers to keep it easy on him for now. He can only manage 1 cricket every couple of days though. Does this sound about right to everyone else? Given the choice he prefers to go for the diet and usually looks a bit bloated the day after a cricket.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Honestly, mine is in a 60x45x60 and he gets on fine and is all over the place. Has a favoured sleeping spot and after hand feeding gecko diet for the first few days he's found where to get it himself now.
> I've also taken to hand feeding a dusted cricket with tweezers to keep it easy on him for now. He can only manage 1 cricket every couple of days though. Does this sound about right to everyone else? Given the choice he prefers to go for the diet and usually looks a bit bloated the day after a cricket.


sounds fine but just be aware that he/she may get that used to hand feeding they will not catch livefood, I see no problams putting one loose in the viv, just make sure it's the correct size, if he/she doesn't find it, remove it, you can also use locusts as they only eat veg so won't bite your crestie if it hides so you can't remove it, they are tougher than they look, they handle themselves in the wild with all that is going on, a cricket should be easy peasy.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> sounds fine but just be aware that he/she may get that used to hand feeding they will not catch livefood, I see no problams putting one loose in the viv, just make sure it's the correct size, if he/she doesn't find it, remove it, you can also use locusts as they only eat veg so won't bite your crestie if it hides so you can't remove it, they are tougher than they look, they handle themselves in the wild with all that is going on, a cricket should be easy peasy.


I've let one go on the vine next to him and he certainly munched on that.

Forgive my ignorance but do you get small locusts? The ones I seen in the shop looked like they'd give my cocker spaniel a fair fight!


----------



## Kimora

Muz333 said:


> I've let one go on the vine next to him and he certainly munched on that.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but do you get small locusts? The ones I seen in the shop looked like they'd give my cocker spaniel a fair fight!


You can get small 
They are about 2cm in length but can be alittle bigger (off the top of my head roughly) : victory:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> I've let one go on the vine next to him and he certainly munched on that.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but do you get small locusts? The ones I seen in the shop looked like they'd give my cocker spaniel a fair fight!


they tend to be bigger than the crickets, crickets can be bought tiny, depending what age yours is I wouldn't think it's too far off the smallest you can buy, look out for hoppers too, these are just small locusts.


----------



## BretJordan

It's nice to see this tread getting fairly active I hope it stays that way! 

Last night I took a few photos of Oreo whilst I had him out.  This guy is so pretty 





Thanks everyone, Bret.


----------



## missk

Fresh from their little eggies last night:


----------



## Crestiezoo

missk said:


> Fresh from their little eggies last night:
> image


D: Another Grey!?


----------



## Muz333

Crestiezoo said:


> D: Another Grey!?


It looks like it! I can't wait for these to start selling so I can get myself one.


----------



## missk

2015 guys!


----------



## Gman86

I may have to have one as and when they become available missk: victory:



Here's a pic of my male, as much as I like missk's greys I still love a red/orange crestie


----------



## missk

he is a beaut, nice head structure  the greys mum is a lovely red harley, I am partial to them also!


----------



## achillobator

see now i want another morph lol, i just wanted to add a tri colour but now i want a grey too lol


----------



## sarasin

Those grey's are stunning :flrt:


----------



## Crestiezoo

missk said:


> 2015 guys!
> image


These better not be an elaborate photoshop prank


----------



## missk

i think you aren't the only one who thinks that, people have been asking for video. I would need to have a lot of time on my hands and a lot of skills though... Seen all the pics on my blog?


----------



## SublimeSparo

i want one! 2015?!  argh! please can i be on the list of first offers? me love you long time :flrt:


----------



## GECKO MICK

missk said:


> Fresh from their little eggies last night:
> image


Let me know when your selling the greys.:2thumb:


----------



## Crestiezoo

missk said:


> i think you aren't the only one who thinks that, people have been asking for video. I would need to have a lot of time on my hands and a lot of skills though... Seen all the pics on my blog?


I am a graphic designer and illustrator by trade which includes professional photo-retouching so I know exactly what it would take to edit 

But I was only joking, I don't really assume you photo shopped these  I was trying to make a funny 

These little guys really are drawing in some fantastic attention!! : victory:


----------



## missk

Crestiezoo said:


> I am a graphic designer and illustrator by trade which includes professional photo-retouching so I know exactly what it would take to edit
> 
> But I was only joking, I don't really assume you photo shopped these  I was trying to make a funny
> 
> These little guys really are drawing in some fantastic attention!! : victory:


Oh i know you are only kidding  shame you aren't closer I would have you over to have a looksee at them in person. 'in gecko' :blush:

i might make a wee video just for fun anyway. 

Yeah lots of attention, shame the pied clutches didnt make it this year, these guys would look great, like little friesian cow geckos :flrt:


----------



## achillobator

this little came out about an hour ago


----------



## Crestiezoo

missk said:


> Oh i know you are only kidding  shame you aren't closer I would have you over to have a looksee at them in person. 'in gecko' :blush:
> 
> i might make a wee video just for fun anyway.
> 
> Yeah lots of attention, shame the pied clutches didnt make it this year, these guys would look great, like little friesian cow geckos :flrt:


You mean the pangea pied project? If so they were trying them again this month I think, so some eggs may still hatch before the year is out. Let me check my emails and I will confirm that...


----------



## Crestiezoo

Yeah, that was correct. Here we go:

"Pangea Reptiles

Hey Liam, we had a few sets of eggs earlier in the season but they were all bad so we separated them and are trying again probably early August. I should publish an update but I just haven't gotten around to it.

Talk to you again soon"

Its all so exiting!! : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

Crestiezoo said:


> Yeah, that was correct. Here we go:
> 
> "Pangea Reptiles
> 
> Hey Liam, we had a few sets of eggs earlier in the season but they were all bad so we separated them and are trying again probably early August. I should publish an update but I just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> Talk to you again soon"
> 
> Its all so exiting!! : victory:


Very nice! Would be really cool to see some hatch out  

Try and find Oreo  


There he is! 


:lol2: Those pictures were taken about 10 minutes ago haha.

Also this morning I also saw him sleeping out in the open on the same bit of bamboo. :flrt:




He really is a pretty guy.  He's very calm too and will happily just chill out on your hand.

Bret.


----------



## Muz333

Was just wondering, do cresties sometimes bury themselves in moss to sleep? I couldn't find my one at all this morning before work and theres no way he could have escaped from the exo terra viv.


----------



## Jebb

yes but check your temps as it could mean they are high, burying can lower their temps so is something they can do when too hot, also check you have plenty of cover, it could also be doing it to hide.

You really can't have enough cover with a crestie, I thought I had plenty, just added another plant and he sleeps behind that one now.


----------



## missk

fingers crossed!!


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> yes but check your temps as it could mean they are high, burying can lower their temps so is something they can do when too hot, also check you have plenty of cover, it could also be doing it to hide.
> 
> You really can't have enough cover with a crestie, I thought I had plenty, just added another plant and he sleeps behind that one now.


There's a fair bit of cover and he usually sleeps in a few favourite hiding spots. I do plan on trying my hand at a busier live viv either next month or the following when I have spare money and the temps are usually around 23-26 oC. 

I'm sure he'll pop out tonight when I finish up at the lab.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> There's a fair bit of cover and he usually sleeps in a few favourite hiding spots. I do plan on trying my hand at a busier live viv either next month or the following when I have spare money and the temps are usually around 23-26 oC.
> 
> I'm sure he'll pop out tonight when I finish up at the lab.


do those temps drop at night? is the 23c room temp or is that with added heat? if possible I would try and get night time temps to be nearer 20c, not harm if some of the viv is slightly higher than that but you really want to make sure he has a cool area and that cool area has cover, in the wild it can drop to around 18c at night, the lower temps at night help give your crestie a day/night cycle and also allows it to rest as the high temps work it's body more, also check your humidity as it could be burying itself to keep in moisture, more so if it's shedding.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> do those temps drop at night? is the 23c room temp or is that with added heat? if possible I would try and get night time temps to be nearer 20c, not harm if some of the viv is slightly higher than that but you really want to make sure he has a cool area and that cool area has cover, in the wild it can drop to around 18c at night, the lower temps at night help give your crestie a day/night cycle and also allows it to rest as the high temps work it's body more, also check your humidity as it could be burying itself to keep in moisture, more so if it's shedding.


That's the temperature inside the viv and room temperature tends to be slightly higher but only by 1/2 to 1oC. At night it drops to about 19oC in the early hours of the morning. Humidity is good but I do wonder if perhaps he's just started to shed.

I'll update you after work, culturing yeast at the moment. :/


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> That's the temperature inside the viv and room temperature tends to be slightly higher but only by 1/2 to 1oC. At night it drops to about 19oC in the early hours of the morning. Humidity is good but I do wonder if perhaps he's just started to shed.
> 
> I'll update you after work, culturing yeast at the moment. :/



For beer use I hope :whistling2:


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> For beer use I hope :whistling2:


Unfortunately for a Western blot I'll be spending my weekend doing.

Anyways I found the little guy in some damp moss, I think perhaps he got tangled a bit then decided to just sleep. He's up jumping about the vines again.


----------



## Crestiezoo

Muz333 said:


> Unfortunately for a Western blot I'll be spending my weekend doing.
> 
> Anyways I found the little guy in some damp moss, I think perhaps he got tangled a bit then decided to just sleep. He's up jumping about the vines again.


Crested geckos will bury themselves and curl up in a moist box/ humid hide when ever they feel like it  Its not always a sign of something wrong. I like to recommend that people use a moist box in there, sometimes cresties just like to do something different 

So if it happens again, and you know your temps and humidity are good then don't worry


----------



## Gman86

red eyed baby!!


----------



## mario64325

ooooooh:mf_dribble:


----------



## Muz333

Crestiezoo said:


> Crested geckos will bury themselves and curl up in a moist box/ humid hide when ever they feel like it  Its not always a sign of something wrong. I like to recommend that people use a moist box in there, sometimes cresties just like to do something different
> 
> So if it happens again, and you know your temps and humidity are good then don't worry


He's back to sleeping in one of his usual spots today so I think he's happy enough.


----------



## Muz333

So my crestie was very pale today and having done a bit of research I found out he may be about to shed. Right enough having looked up 15 minutes later he's almost completely finished shedding.

So my question, do I leave the shed in there or remove it?


----------



## sue59

Muz333 said:


> So my crestie was very pale today and having done a bit of research I found out he may be about to shed. Right enough having looked up 15 minutes later he's almost completely finished shedding.
> 
> So my question, do I leave the shed in there or remove it?


Normally they eat it so it isn't going to so you can remove it :2thumb:


----------



## Muz333

sue59 said:


> Normally they eat it so it isn't going to so you can remove it :2thumb:


I'd heard that an he certainly used his mouth to get the remaining parts of his feet. I'll maybe leave it in overnight so as not to disturb him and if it's still where he is now I'll dispose of it.


----------



## achillobator

pegg and frost (pegg the gobby one) both part pins from a yellow dal x flame


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> I'd heard that an he certainly used his mouth to get the remaining parts of his feet. I'll maybe leave it in overnight so as not to disturb him and if it's still where he is now I'll dispose of it.


Agree I would leave it, could be good for them. it might give them some nutrients?


----------



## mario64325

Jebb said:


> Agree I would leave it, could be good for them. it might give them some nutrients?


i think their skin contains some proteins, im not sure.


----------



## Cockings

Missed this thread somehow 

Please take a look
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/986319-start-our-crested-collection-100-a.html


----------



## firefly19

ayrshire bob said:


> So to get things going I have a question.
> I have had Harri for 9 months now, and other than cleaning I haven't really been handling her much. The other night I was spot cleaning and slowly put my hand towards her to let her know it was me and she bolted to back of the viv. I have tried again and the same thing happened.
> 
> How am I best to deal with this as I don't want her to be petrified of my hand but I can't see how to get her used to it without putting it in...
> 
> The reason I haven't been handling much is because I don't feel the need to constantly handle her to enjoy her. Not trying to say they shouldn't be handled or anything, just personally I love watching herI will try handle more if you think it is advisable?
> 
> Any input would be great, thanks


I've had Savannah since April and she's only just started walking on to my hand as soon as I put it in the viv. Last night she ran up my arm and sat on my shoulder. Hang in there Bob, she'll come to you eventually. I make little noises to Savannah and I don't really know if she recognises the sounds, probably not but she does seem to respond to them.


----------



## Drayvan

Indiana having a mooch on his flowers <3


----------



## sdagar1

Here is a link to my recent thread with my refurbed crestie viv. Pics included. Any feedback will be valued.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/986730-crested-gecko-viv-refurb-complete.html


----------



## achillobator

frost, just over a week old


pegg, just over a week old


shere khan, 4 days old


bagheera, 4 days old


----------



## missk

bagheera is my fave!!


----------



## achillobator

he's lovely is'nt he? i'm keeping him to see how he turns out


----------



## Cockings

Here is mine.

After finishing up with marines and Malawi fish.

I am coming back to reptiles I am not rushing into it buy would like to slow develop a nice crestie group.

This is my first and a male. He is settling in well eating well on repashy, meal worms and locust.

image
image
image
image

Thanks jas


----------



## Sky7ine

Few more pics of Choccy and Porridge


----------



## missk

pearl might be related to choccy as she is originally from extreme cresties:


----------



## missk

indi and Gradient:


----------



## missk

group shot:


----------



## mario64325

Sky7ine said:


> Few more pics of Choccy and Porridge
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image


i love all of your cresties


----------



## Sky7ine

missk said:


> pearl might be related to choccy as she is originally from extreme cresties:
> image


She looks gorgeous  do you know who her parents? choccys were Holly and Hugh.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> She looks gorgeous  do you know who her parents? choccys were Holly and Hugh.


 
I have a holly & hugh baby too  Disney hehe

they're brilliant aren't they!


----------



## ayrshire bob

I'm still toying with the idea of making my own planted background and fully planted viv. But I don't have the time at the moment to do the background, would it be possible to do this after the viv has been planted up or would it be too disruptive to the plants to move the viv around so much, be normal room temp and no uv for a few days? 

I could manage to plant the viv no problem but doing background would take me a lot longer... And moving house, changing jobs and 8 weeks away from my firstborn child's sure date I don't have enough time in the day as it is lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jebb

ayrshire bob said:


> I'm still toying with the idea of making my own planted background and fully planted viv. But I don't have the time at the moment to do the background, would it be possible to do this after the viv has been planted up or would it be too disruptive to the plants to move the viv around so much, be normal room temp and no uv for a few days?
> 
> I could manage to plant the viv no problem but doing background would take me a lot longer... And moving house, changing jobs and 8 weeks away from my firstborn child's sure date I don't have enough time in the day as it is lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Yes that would work, you would have more options if you waited though,the normal way would be to stick it straight to the glass without a backboard but you could stick the substrate to say a cork board then slide that into the viv, if using an EXO then the top comes off.

Just work out what you want it to look like as some include branches and spaces for plant pots to drop plants in, doing it your way would probably limit that.


----------



## YoshiHCG

ive given up with my live planted, the plants died for some unknown reason and now it just looks too dark and boring so im stripping it out on wednesday and will invest in cork bark panels for my babies  may do a live planted again in the future but only if i get a larger tank where it'll be more worth my while.


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> ive given up with my live planted, the plants died for some unknown reason and now it just looks too dark and boring so im stripping it out on wednesday and will invest in cork bark panels for my babies  may do a live planted again in the future but only if i get a larger tank where it'll be more worth my while.


That's unfortunate. What plants did you do for? We're they hardy plants or quite sensitive ones to begin with?


----------



## YoshiHCG

I think they were quite sensitive, they just died very quickly. Cant remember the names now. Probably fault on my part as I was new to planted vivs and probably didn't get it quite right, was learning! However have learnt alot from it and look forward to when I can create a new bigger one in the future my cresties are just as happy nestled in their fake plants for the time being haha. Easier to wipe sticky footprints off too!


----------



## Robynleanne

Hi guys, 

Quick question - 

I've just ordered some springtails and woodlice for my boys live setup... But he's already in there and making himself at home so can I just put the bugs in? Or do I need to take him out for a couple days?

Also, do I need to remove them from the substrate they arrive in? I see this being a bitch with the springtails?


----------



## SublimeSparo

Robynleanne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question -
> 
> I've just ordered some springtails and woodlice for my boys live setup... But he's already in there and making himself at home so can I just put the bugs in? Or do I need to take him out for a couple days?
> 
> Also, do I need to remove them from the substrate they arrive in? I see this being a bitch with the springtails?


just lift up something like a water bowl in the viv and dig out a little of your substrate then just pour the springtails and that in, with whatever they come in, gently tap down and put the bowl back.

some people like to only add half of each culture and then feed fish flakes etc to it, to restock the culture so you can add more at a later date


----------



## Robynleanne

SublimeSparo said:


> just lift up something like a water bowl in the viv and dig out a little of your substrate then just pour the springtails and that in, with whatever they come in, gently tap down and put the bowl back.
> 
> some people like to only add half of each culture and then feed fish flakes etc to it, to restock the culture so you can add more at a later date


Okay fab, thanks for that. I've apparently got 35-40 woodlice and then a medium springtail culture, so I don't really know how big that is. 

Shall I start out with half of each then? (going into a 45x45x60)


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> I think they were quite sensitive, they just died very quickly. Cant remember the names now. Probably fault on my part as I was new to planted vivs and probably didn't get it quite right, was learning! However have learnt alot from it and look forward to when I can create a new bigger one in the future my cresties are just as happy nestled in their fake plants for the time being haha. Easier to wipe sticky footprints off too!


I went and got some bamboo from B&Q in the weekend and the wee fellow is never away from it now. In fact he figured out yesterday he could run from my hand and hide in the bamboo if he's feeling too perky for handling.


----------



## SublimeSparo

Robynleanne said:


> Okay fab, thanks for that. I've apparently got 35-40 woodlice and then a medium springtail culture, so I don't really know how big that is.
> 
> Shall I start out with half of each then? (going into a 45x45x60)


I think its basically just personal situation- 
If you dont mind keeping springtails and woodlice as pets for a little while, or you are strapped for cash, then half at a time and keeping a 'stock' culture going would be a good idea (there's care sheets for both on here somewhere)

If you are already fed up with keeping live-food as pets or if money isn't an issue then just bung the lot in and buy some more cultures if they don't bloom.

I bunged my first ones straight into my 45x45x45, topped up with some dwarf grey woodlice at a later date an they seem to do the job fine, although the viv I'm building at the mo I think I might try and keep some stock cultures


----------



## SublimeSparo

Muz333 said:


> I went and got some bamboo from B&Q in the weekend and the wee fellow is never away from it now. In fact he figured out yesterday he could run from my hand and hide in the bamboo if he's feeling too perky for handling.


Where is it located, I couldn't find it or work out what section to look in last time I was there


----------



## Muz333

SublimeSparo said:


> Where is it located, I couldn't find it or work out what section to look in last time I was there


At the one I went to they had an outside garden centre area with the live plants. They has in stock the thing bundles of bamboo and the large garden canes for about £8.

Give it a thorough clean and saw it down to size and one cane is more than enough to really fill out a viv.


----------



## Jebb

Robynleanne said:


> Okay fab, thanks for that. I've apparently got 35-40 woodlice and then a medium springtail culture, so I don't really know how big that is.
> 
> Shall I start out with half of each then? (going into a 45x45x60)


depends where you bought from, if you trust the source then just add them when the crestie is asleep, I bought mine from dartfrog, so trust them so just added the soil they came in, as you say you couldn't really separate the springtails anyway.

I add all of them as 35 woodlice is not loads and if your crestie eats any it will hit the numbers, so adding only half of them may wipe them out, I think they will breed in the viv just as well anyway.

I added mine by just dropping them in, in a few different places, then covered them over with leaves, I just lifted one leaf now and saw about 8 stringtails on one leaf, so it looks like breeding is not a problem in the viv.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> Yes that would work, you would have more options if you waited though,the normal way would be to stick it straight to the glass without a backboard but you could stick the substrate to say a cork board then slide that into the viv, if using an EXO then the top comes off.
> 
> Just work out what you want it to look like as some include branches and spaces for plant pots to drop plants in, doing it your way would probably limit that.


I'll probably wait tbh, I want to build in the plant pots with drainage tube's etc etc so probably best getting that sorted out first before planting it up eh? Yea makes sense to wait and do background first. Thanks  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Muz333

Well I treated mine to his first small wax worm last night. I left it in a yoghurt pot with some Repashy bug burger and right enough 10 minutes after I left the room as the crestie was beginning to emerge from his bamboo sleeping spot it was gone.

Have a night light as well so I can actually observe him when he's a bit more active without freezing up as I switch the lights on.
Found a bit of a bargain at Argos as well, I got three programmable timers to automatically switch the lights etc on and off for £15. Kind of glad the £16 each timers from Swells were out of stock when I tried to order them now.


----------



## Kimora

Muz333 said:


> Found a bit of a bargain at Argos as well, I got three programmable timers to automatically switch the lights etc on and off for £15. Kind of glad the £16 each timers from Swells were out of stock when I tried to order them now.


I have these  and i have to say i was really impressed with them! Only got these as my local tesco was out of the dial timers...and i'm glad they were now :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

Kimora said:


> I have these  and i have to say i was really impressed with them! Only got these as my local tesco was out of the dial timers...and i'm glad they were now :lol2:


I was simply popping in for a surge protector and spotted these. No more early rises on days off just to switch the lights and thermostat on!


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Have a night light as well so I can actually observe him when he's a bit more active without freezing up as I switch the lights on.
> Found a bit of a bargain at Argos as well, I got three programmable timers to automatically switch the lights etc on and off for £15. Kind of glad the £16 each timers from Swells were out of stock when I tried to order them now.


I kept meaning to buy those, but kept forgetting, ended up paying £13 for one :blush: but it is good, so much better than having to remember to turn the sun on and off for the little man.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I kept meaning to buy those, but kept forgetting, ended up paying £13 for one :blush: but it is good, so much better than having to remember to turn the sun on and off for the little man.


I couldn't live without them and I only got them yesterday! Also so glad I invested in a digital thermometer and hydrometer. The tank was actually around 27oC and not the 22-24oC I thought it was. Plus I'm pretty sure the analogue hydrometer didn't really change readings.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> I couldn't live without them and I only got them yesterday! Also so glad I invested in a digital thermometer and hydrometer. The tank was actually around 27oC and not the 22-24oC I thought it was. Plus I'm pretty sure the analogue hydrometer didn't really change readings.


don't get me started on heating :whistling2: ok then I will...my crestie sleeps right next to the heater some days, so I don't think 27c is bad if that is what you was saying? I have the probe half way down the viv, set to 26, so up top nearer the heater it must be getting near 30c, I tend to turn it off/down during the night tho, to give him a break from it.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> don't get me started on heating :whistling2: ok then I will...my crestie sleeps right next to the heater some days, so I don't think 27c is bad if that is what you was saying? I have the probe half way down the viv, set to 26, so up top nearer the heater it must be getting near 30c, I tend to turn it off/down during the night tho, to give him a break from it.


Well I'm sure I read a study on these forums saying a gradient with a hot spot at 30 oC was beneficial. I have a ceramic on a pulse thermostat at 26 oC for the day but it never really has to switch on.

My flat is too bloody hot, wish I never bought a memory foam mattress as it's just too hot to get a decent sleep even with the window open and no duvet or clothes.


----------



## Kimora

Sousuke coming into his first shed with me :flrt:, Shinji alot calmer then when i first brought him home...so happy with how much he has mellowed out! Kaname the baby and Mini DIY photoshoot with Kyoko for the photo comp  

















Clarks order arrived today too!  so looking forward to seeing how well that goes down tonight :no1:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Well I'm sure I read a study on these forums saying a gradient with a hot spot at 30 oC was beneficial. I have a ceramic on a pulse thermostat at 26 oC for the day but it never really has to switch on.
> 
> My flat is too bloody hot, wish I never bought a memory foam mattress as it's just too hot to get a decent sleep even with the window open and no duvet or clothes.


:lol2: just think of winter mate, you will be loving it then.

Dare I suggest one of those woolen under blankets, they are said to be cool in summer, warm in winter..I'm not convinced but you can try it out and let me know :whistling2:


----------



## Muz333

Kimora said:


> Sousuke coming into his first shed with me :flrt:, Shinji alot calmer then when i first brought him home...so happy with how much he has mellowed out! Kaname the baby and Mini DIY photoshoot with Kyoko for the photo comp
> 
> Clarks order arrived today too!  so looking forward to seeing how well that goes down tonight :no1:


Beautiful, also I reckon someone is a naruto fan. 

Let me know how the Clarks go down, I'm currently just doing a cycle of the Komodo, Repashy Mango and Repashy tropical complete diets. Occasionally spruce it up some Lucky Reptile dried fruits with bee pollen.

He gets live food too of course.


----------



## Kimora

Muz333 said:


> *Beautiful, also I reckon someone is a naruto fan*.
> 
> Let me know how the Clarks go down, I'm currently just doing a cycle of the Komodo, Repashy Mango and Repashy tropical complete diets. Occasionally spruce it up some Lucky Reptile dried fruits with bee pollen.
> 
> He gets live food too of course.


:gasp: You're letting the side down.....its Full metal panic :lol2:

Will do! i have Papaya and Fig at the moment, if it goes down well then i'll do 2 parts clarks to one part repashy just to use it up and then stick with Clarks


----------



## Muz333

Kimora said:


> :gasp: You're letting the side down.....its Full metal panic :lol2:
> 
> Will do! i have Papaya and Fig at the moment, if it goes down well then i'll do 2 parts clarks to one part repashy just to use it up and then stick with Clarks


Ah, my bad, I haven't actually watched that one but I'm pretty two characters from Naruto have the same name.  (Speaking of which I'll be the young Darth Vader at comicon in Glasgow this weekend)

If it smells anywhere near as good as Repashy I'm sure my crestie will gulp it down. He even prefers to go for the Komodo instead of crickets and the Komodo has absolutely no scent. Didn't realise how poor it was in comparison until I got my hands on Repashy.


----------



## Kimora

Muz333 said:


> Let me know how the Clarks go down, I'm currently just doing a cycle of the Komodo, Repashy Mango and Repashy tropical complete diets. Occasionally spruce it up some Lucky Reptile dried fruits with bee pollen.


Well last night was my first night using it and it went down extremely well!!

Three out of four half cleared their bowls so i expect they will be licked clean tonight ready for new tomorrow morning 
Both the girls scoffed it early on and the Dal boy a bit later on (which is the one i'm most pleased about as he was very meh about repashy and was eating the least out of the four when it came to CGD.) The last boy will either figure out its something new tonight or i'll try him with Fig tomorrow  he may just need some time . But i'm already pleased with the increased amount lapped up!

Used the Papaya first and it does smell very sweet! I very glad i ordered this already : victory:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Kimora I love the teapot picture! So cute


----------



## Kimora

YoshiHCG said:


> Kimora I love the teapot picture! So cute


Thankyou 

She's the only one i trusted not to do a leap of faith on me! :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

Kimora said:


> Well last night was my first night using it and it went down extremely well!!
> 
> Three out of four half cleared their bowls so i expect they will be licked clean tonight ready for new tomorrow morning
> Both the girls scoffed it early on and the Dal boy a bit later on (which is the one i'm most pleased about as he was very meh about repashy and was eating the least out of the four when it came to CGD.) The last boy will either figure out its something new tonight or i'll try him with Fig tomorrow  he may just need some time . But i'm already pleased with the increased amount lapped up!
> 
> Used the Papaya first and it does smell very sweet! I very glad i ordered this already : victory:


Think I'll add that to the cresties diet rotation then.


----------



## Chris18

Muz333 said:


> Ah, my bad, I haven't actually watched that one but I'm pretty two characters from Naruto have the same name.  (Speaking of which I'll be the young Darth Vader at comicon in Glasgow this weekend)
> 
> If it smells anywhere near as good as Repashy I'm sure my crestie will gulp it down. He even prefers to go for the Komodo instead of crickets and the Komodo has absolutely no scent. Didn't realise how poor it was in comparison until I got my hands on Repashy.


You're thinking of sasuke from naruto


----------



## Muz333

Chris18 said:


> You're thinking of sasuke from naruto


Ah, you're right! Haven't caught up on the manga for a long time. Seems to be all I have time for is work, cook dinner then allow my other half to catch up with Supernatural before bed.

If all goes well I may get my first holiday from work this Christmas.


----------



## Kimora

Muz333 said:


> Ah, you're right! Haven't caught up on the manga for a long time. Seems to be all I have time for is work, cook dinner then allow my other half to catch up with Supernatural before bed.
> 
> If all goes well I may get my first holiday from work this Christmas.


Then i recommend you watch Full metal panic and the spin off FUMOFFU...Summerwars is a great movie IMO but i would avoid Blood C (incase you liked the first blood), finished this the other week, very much a case of..:gasp::yeahright::hmm::?...ending was poop lol.

Gecko Diet have all the clarks back in stock by the way and do a sample pack, 1oz bags of each flavor for £8.75 (free delivery).

Clarks Diet (4 x 1oz bags)


----------



## Muz333

Kimora said:


> Then i recommend you watch Full metal panic and the spin off FUMOFFU...Summerwars is a great movie IMO but i would avoid Blood C (incase you liked the first blood), finished this the other week, very much a case of..:gasp::yeahright::hmm::?...ending was poop lol.
> 
> Gecko Diet have all the clarks back in stock by the way and do a sample pack, 1oz bags of each flavor for £8.75 (free delivery).
> 
> Clarks Diet (4 x 1oz bags)


I'll do just that, I thought Summerwars was pretty reasonable. At the moment I'm really enjoying the Shingeki no kyojin manga, definitely worth a read.

Excellent, I've been waiting for that taster pack to restock!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Muz333 said:


> Well I'm sure I read a study on these forums saying a gradient with a hot spot at 30 oC was beneficial. I have a ceramic on a pulse thermostat at 26 oC for the day but it never really has to switch on.
> 
> My flat is too bloody hot, wish I never bought a memory foam mattress as it's just too hot to get a decent sleep even with the window open and no duvet or clothes.


My CHE is on a pulse stat at 32 during the day and down to 22 at night. The thermal gradient is there for her to choose where she is happiest as the bottom of the viv is always low 20s, and even if it's not often she has been directly under the heater during the day a couple of times in the leaves under it  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ayrshire bob

Kimora said:


> Then i recommend you watch Full metal panic and the spin off FUMOFFU...Summerwars is a great movie IMO but i would avoid Blood C (incase you liked the first blood), finished this the other week, very much a case of..:gasp::yeahright::hmm::?...ending was poop lol.
> 
> Gecko Diet have all the clarks back in stock by the way and do a sample pack, 1oz bags of each flavor for £8.75 (free delivery).
> 
> Clarks Diet (4 x 1oz bags)


Ordered! Thanks for the link! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gman86

Hey guys we interrupt this thread to bring you one of my little chocolates for you to enjoy


----------



## mario64325

Gman86 said:


> Hey guys we interrupt this thread to bring you one of my little chocolates for you to enjoy
> 
> image


love baby cresties, they so small and adorable :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

Gman86 said:


> Hey guys we interrupt this thread to bring you one of my little chocolates for you to enjoy


Lovely colour!


----------



## Muz333

So my crestie shed again last night, is 14 days about right between sheds for when they are so young?

I suspect it must be because they will be growing faster at this stage and shedding normally occurs between 2-5 weeks?

Edit:

Also I got the fright of my life when I went to handle him last night before I realised he was about to shed when he squeaked at me. I didn't actually know they could do that!


----------



## Sky7ine

Muz333 said:


> So my crestie shed again last night, is 14 days about right between sheds for when they are so young?
> 
> I suspect it must be because they will be growing faster at this stage and shedding normally occurs between 2-5 weeks?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also I got the fright of my life when I went to handle him last night before I realised he was about to shed when he squeaked at me. I didn't actually know they could do that!


Yeah 2 weeks is about right for babies  I've got a few babies that gape and squeak at you lol, They give you the get the feck away from me look then start the squeaking.


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> Yeah 2 weeks is about right for babies  I've got a few babies that gape and squeak at you lol, They give you the get the feck away from me look then start the squeaking.


I just hope he doesn't get too used to not being handled, I hope he only done it due to his imminent shedding.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Haha I have a couple that like to make squeaky grumpy noises too! Sweep is a loud one, I must have had female smell on my hand as he went nuts and started making his breeding squeak noise and then lunged at me! xD pain in the butt gecko


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> Haha I have a couple that like to make squeaky grumpy noises too! Sweep is a loud one, I must have had female smell on my hand as he went nuts and started making his breeding squeak noise and then lunged at me! xD pain in the butt gecko


Mistook your hand for a female gecko then?


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Mistook your hand for a female gecko then?


obviously randy little :censor: !! 

He's raring to go but I won't breed until I have setups for the babies. will be interesting to see what sweep with sooty, disney, jack pairings make. Hoping for halloween babies and chocolate pinstripes  but most likely wont breed til next year now...will give my tri-colour a chance to grow up a bit too! fingers crossed hes a boy lol.


----------



## wildmoppet

Some seriously gorgeous geckos in this thread :notworthy:

I'm soon to be picking up my first cresties and I'm wondering what everyone keeps young geckos in.

One of the geckos I am collecting is only 8 weeks old. What sort of size home should he/she have? I have a 12x12x18 exo terra for the 5 month old but there will be a massive size different so I wouldn't want to put them together.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Check the link in my sig for a crested gecko care sheet  some tips on housing there for you x

Definitely keep them separate with that age gap, cresties should be of similar age and size if housed together, also talk about that on the sheet.

8 weeks old should be ok in a faunarium or a 30.30.30 cube  x


----------



## wildmoppet

Thanks, that's great  I've done lots of research on them so far but there's always more to learn.


----------



## burnleygirl13

*Size*

I have had my crestie for nearly 2 years not but my friends have been looking after him for 18 months as I have been out of the country, I got him back 2 weeks ago and he is as friendly as when I left him, loves being out of his viv and loves being handled which is great. The only issue I have is that I dont think he has grown brilliantly. I have been looking at pics on this thread and every one elses cresties are quite stocky where as my little Dexter just doesnt. Dont get me wrong hes not skinny, but he just hasnt filled out. Should this be something to worry about? Any help would be great!


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> obviously randy little :censor: !!
> 
> He's raring to go but I won't breed until I have setups for the babies. will be interesting to see what sweep with sooty, disney, jack pairings make. Hoping for halloween babies and chocolate pinstripes  but most likely wont breed til next year now...will give my tri-colour a chance to grow up a bit too! fingers crossed hes a boy lol.


Would love to see some chocolate pinstripes! Would hope the missus might allow me to get a nice chololate or tricolour at some point.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Would love to see some chocolate pinstripes! Would hope the missus might allow me to get a nice chololate or tricolour at some point.


Well keep an eye out then as I'll update you all regularly  if u look on my threads you'll see the pairings, it'll be sweep and sooty to watch for choccy pins I hope, sweep and Disney for black and cream pins and sweep and jack for halloweens


----------



## YoshiHCG

burnleygirl13 said:


> I have had my crestie for nearly 2 years not but my friends have been looking after him for 18 months as I have been out of the country, I got him back 2 weeks ago and he is as friendly as when I left him, loves being out of his viv and loves being handled which is great. The only issue I have is that I dont think he has grown brilliantly. I have been looking at pics on this thread and every one elses cresties are quite stocky where as my little Dexter just doesnt. Dont get me wrong hes not skinny, but he just hasnt filled out. Should this be something to worry about? Any help would be great!


Pics might help?  what are you feeding and what was your friend feeding? 
Temps, heat source?


----------



## wildmoppet

How many crested gecko keepers use ceramics vs heat mats? Just curious as more of my research said heat mats than ceramics but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for the geckos.


----------



## mario64325

YoshiHCG said:


> obviously randy little :censor: !!
> 
> He's raring to go but I won't breed until I have setups for the babies. will be interesting to see what sweep with sooty, disney, jack pairings make. Hoping for halloween babies and chocolate pinstripes  but most likely wont breed til next year now...will give my tri-colour a chance to grow up a bit too! fingers crossed hes a boy lol.


i love the sound of halloween ane chocolate pinstripes. my 2 favorite morphs


----------



## YoshiHCG

Ceramics are best to use. Heat mats dont provide enough of a gradient. I used to use them but switched to ceramics and my babies are much more active. 

And yay another fan haha I love them. Will keep you posted x


----------



## ayrshire bob

Def ceramic! Provides a much better environment for the wee ones!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sue59

All mine have ceramics to give them a heat gradient:2thumb:


----------



## sue59

burnleygirl13 said:


> I have had my crestie for nearly 2 years not but my friends have been looking after him for 18 months as I have been out of the country, I got him back 2 weeks ago and he is as friendly as when I left him, loves being out of his viv and loves being handled which is great. The only issue I have is that I dont think he has grown brilliantly. I have been looking at pics on this thread and every one elses cresties are quite stocky where as my little Dexter just doesnt. Dont get me wrong hes not skinny, but he just hasnt filled out. Should this be something to worry about? Any help would be great!


More important is what is his weight now ?


----------



## Muz333

as others have said definitely ceramic heaters. That way you create a temperature gradient for the crestie to thermoregulate properly as opposed to havin just a single got spot.


----------



## Sky7ine

I always use ceramics as others have said it helps to provide the crestie with a heat gradient where it can thermoregulate itself, All a heat mat does is heat the area its attached to.


----------



## Robynleanne

Getting my ceramic set up tonight  The last few weeks his temps have been fine but this last couple days his day time has only been hitting 22 and I've noticed him hiding a lot more.


----------



## wildmoppet

Thanks everyone. Ordered a ceramic so that it'll be set up and sorted for when I can pick up my new little one 

What temperature do you set the warmest part to? Some sources say 27, some 28, some that it shouldn't ever get hotter than 26?? I guess that's the benefit of a temperature gradient as the gecko can choose its own temperature but I'd like the upper end to be usable and definitely not harmful.

I'm thinking about 27 seems to be the general idea for the hottest part?


----------



## Jebb

wildmoppet said:


> Thanks everyone. Ordered a ceramic so that it'll be set up and sorted for when I can pick up my new little one
> 
> What temperature do you set the warmest part to? Some sources say 27, some 28, some that it shouldn't ever get hotter than 26?? I guess that's the benefit of a temperature gradient as the gecko can choose its own temperature but I'd like the upper end to be usable and definitely not harmful.
> 
> I'm thinking about 27 seems to be the general idea for the hottest part?


that's a hard one, if the probe is in the middle then setting it at 27c will mean the top is hotter than 27c and the bottom might never heat up as there is not enough heat to reach the bottom, if the probe is at the bottom, set to 27c the rest of the viv will be much hotter.

I guess it all depends where your starting point is, if your room is at 20c then you can have a small area at the top at 27c, the probe can be near the top too but if at night the room temp drops then it gets a bit more difficult, so no one answer to this question.


----------



## RepBex2

well this looks like the best thread to ask lots and lots of questions :flrt:


i will be getting a large exo terra next week for our baby cresties and a light box thingy for onto. what's the best bulb to use with it for the heat ? and will i be able to get a moonlight bulb as well for night viewing at the moment they are heated by a large heat mat as they are so small they are in a temp set-up and im using led lights for day and night cycle would it be best to get a non light admitting heat bulb in the exo ?

thank you :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk

Not posted in this thread before, so Hello :blush:


----------



## burnleygirl13

He is on a mixed fruit, crickets and locusts. The cricket and locusts are all gut loaded. I have tried to weigh him but my scales dont work :eek4:

I will try and get some pictures when I get home!

I would love to breed from him as he is a gorgeous little munchkin!:no1:


----------



## Jebb

RepBex2 said:


> well this looks like the best thread to ask lots and lots of questions :flrt:
> 
> 
> i will be getting a large exo terra next week for our baby cresties and a light box thingy for onto. what's the best bulb to use with it for the heat ? and will i be able to get a moonlight bulb as well for night viewing at the moment they are heated by a large heat mat as they are so small they are in a temp set-up and im using led lights for day and night cycle would it be best to get a non light admitting heat bulb in the exo ?
> 
> thank you :2thumb:


cresties are best on their own, you are asking for trouble housing more than one in the same viv.

Yes a ceramic is the way to go, you will need to put it on a thermostat so the heat is controlled or you will cook the crestie, he also needs a light in the day to give him a day/night cycle so adding a UV light will give him UV and provide the light, ceramics get to hot for canopies so are normally held with a ceramic holder on top of the viv mesh.

Sorry can't help with the type of bulbs you need as I'm not familiar with " a light box thingy" :whistling2: more info would be good. Moon bulbs are best used only for an hour or so for viewing as cresties prefer the dark and not getting some dark time may cause them to become ill or have eye problems, so try and limit any night lights.


----------



## Jebb

btw Muz33 how you get on adding the calcium to your crestie viv? has s/he taken any?


----------



## Artisan

Some pics of my handsome man out for a mooch tonight


----------



## beckyj

A very handsome man indeed 

Where did you get your magnetic ledge from, its great!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> A very handsome man indeed
> 
> Where did you get your magnetic ledge from, its great!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


Aw thanks 

I got the ledge a few years ago but can't remember which site I got it from. It's made by "Magnaturals" who do a range of different things....im sure if you type in the name google should bring it up : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Can't be sure but think magnaturals stopped making them? But there are plenty on eBay or if you go on YouTube you can see how to make your own! I had a go but made a back side of it, but know where I went wrong so I will be trying again after we have moved, the baby arrives and I hopefully move jobs lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

Magnaturals still make them but no one seems to stock them in the uk. I ended up contacting them directly and ordering it from the manufacturer. Cost a bit more because of packaging and delivery but well worth it.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> btw Muz33 how you get on adding the calcium to your crestie viv? has s/he taken any?


Actually, I forgot but I'll try it soon. I was wrong about him shedding on Sunday, he was just fired down. Just witnessing his second shed now, I'll maybe upload a pic. Have a video or two as well but I don't really want to register for YouTube.


----------



## MrJsk

If not, would swell sell them or something similar??


----------



## Muz333

MrJsk said:


> If not, would swell sell them or something similar??


The magnetic ledges? I've only seen them on Ebay. If you're feeling crafty there are some tutorial videos on YouTube.


----------



## MrJsk

Muz333 said:


> The magnetic ledges? I've only seen them on Ebay. If you're feeling crafty there are some tutorial videos on YouTube.


Ohhh thanks. I think ill have a look at some tutorials and check the habitat section too, see what else I can make. If you're going to do it might as well go all out and do a few crafty bits : victory:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Actually, I forgot but I'll try it soon. I was wrong about him shedding on Sunday, he was just fired down. Just witnessing his second shed now, I'll maybe upload a pic. Have a video or two as well but I don't really want to register for YouTube.


Photobucket then maybe?


----------



## wildmoppet

Magnetic ledges - LEVEL UP REPTILES These guys do very similar ledges which are much cheaper than magnaturals. I'm very happy with mine


----------



## beckyj

ayrshire bob said:


> Can't be sure but think magnaturals stopped making them? But there are plenty on eBay or if you go on YouTube you can see how to make your own! I had a go but made a back side of it, but know where I went wrong so I will be trying again after we have moved, the baby arrives and I hopefully move jobs lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Ooo my other half is quite handy, might get him watching YouTube this weekend! : victory:


----------



## Muz333

Here are some of the pictures of Dr Horribles second shed. Forgive the phone camera images again.


----------



## mario64325

YoshiHCG said:


> And yay another fan haha I love them. Will keep you posted x


haha. 
ill keep checking back for your posts


----------



## firefly19

ayrshire bob said:


> Can't be sure but think magnaturals stopped making them? But there are plenty on eBay or if you go on YouTube you can see how to make your own! I had a go but made a back side of it, but know where I went wrong so I will be trying again after we have moved, the baby arrives and I hopefully move jobs lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


I bought my ledges from LevelUp on Facebook. They are very well made and I am very pleased with them. More importantly my crestie loves them too.:2thumb:


----------



## firefly19

*ceramic/dimmer*

I know that the ceramic heater doesn't have a light but is it ok to use a dimmer thermostat to control the temperature?


----------



## Muz333

firefly19 said:


> I know that the ceramic heater doesn't have a light but is it ok to use a dimmer thermostat to control the temperature?


You're better off with a pulse stat really.


----------



## Kimora

Dimmer or pulse, both will hold a steady ambient and both work well with ceramics 
only becomes a problem if you're using a light emitting bulb, then its just a dimmer unless you want a disco effect. : victory:


----------



## YoshiHCG

mario64325 said:


> haha.
> ill keep checking back for your posts


No problemo dudey 

Thinking of setting up a website once my group is a little older and more established where it's easy to view progress etc


----------



## firefly19

Kimora said:


> Dimmer or pulse, both will hold a steady ambient and both work well with ceramics
> only becomes a problem if you're using a light emitting bulb, then its just a dimmer unless you want a disco effect. : victory:


Thanks for the help, Kimora, as I already have a dimmer and don't really want a disco effect in the dining room,I'll use the dimmer :2thumb:


----------



## firefly19

Muz333 said:


> You're better off with a pulse stat really.


Thanks for the reply, Muz333, is there a safety issue with a dimmer stat?


----------



## Jebb

firefly19 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Muz333, is there a safety issue with a dimmer stat?



it's just that a dimmer stat is designed to dim the heat light, a pulse stat pulses heat to the heater, so never turning it off but just slowing the pulses down to reduce the heat, this keeps the temp at a very steady temp, and is also said to help your bulb last longer, the general advice is a dimmer for a light heater and a pulse for a ceramic, a pulse on a light heater would either blow the bulb as a light is not designed to turn off and on all the time and send your rep mad with the disco effect.


----------



## Kimora

firefly19 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Muz333, is there a safety issue with a dimmer stat?


No no, no safety issue.

I've tried both pulse and dimmers with ceramics, i've had bulbs blow after a few months, the current one is still going strong after 8 and others have reported having the same bulb for well over a year. People can use a basic on/off with a ceramic in a snitch and many in the snake section have not seen signs of this shortening the life of a bulb...it remains a debated subject. Both pulse or dimmer, like i said, will do the job and i recommend either when asked in reference to ceramics. Pulses are slightly cheaper if your setting up afresh but as you already have a dimmer, i'd crack on and use it : victory:


----------



## Kimora

Deep clean day again today! I don't normally manage to get photos of Kaname in natural light so i took the opportunity today since she is mellowing out lovely  i really love the bright orange when she fires fully up!

 

 

..and i have eggs!

Pairing was Shinji and Kyoko below made prior purchase. These were laid on Tuesday and i'll candle them tomorrow


----------



## ayrshire bob

Love the second to bottom pic! So cheeky! I love that orange colour too! Gorgeous! Congrats on the eggs too! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kimora

ayrshire bob said:


> Love the second to bottom pic! So cheeky! I love that orange colour too! Gorgeous! Congrats on the eggs too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Thankyou 

Going old school and incubating Chi and Chong in the viv (in a separate tub), so if all goes well it could be anytime between mid November and new years :lol2: 
I'm in no rush and have made the eggs and soon(ish) to be hatchlings a joint project with my eldest. 

I was dreading the birds and the bee's chat....what a perfect way to explain it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Kimora said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Going old school and incubating Chi and Chong in the viv (in a separate tub), so if all goes well it could be anytime between mid November and new years :lol2:
> I'm in no rush and have made the eggs and soon(ish) to be hatchlings a joint project with my eldest.
> 
> I was dreading the birds and the bee's chat....what a perfect way to explain it :lol2::lol2:


Nice idea! What age is your eldest? Where in the viv is the egg container? Just curious about temps etc? I've never bred anything before so have no idea how to do it properly myself but like hearing about it lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kimora

ayrshire bob said:


> Nice idea! What age is your eldest? Where in the viv is the egg container? Just curious about temps etc? I've never bred anything before so have no idea how to do it properly myself but like hearing about it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


My eldest will be 10 next month  , so shes a nice age to fully get involved and enjoy it!

Using a cricket tub (placed at the bottom of the viv nowhere special), covered up the lower row of slits whilst keeping the top ones for ventilation and using eco earth for the medium. I'll lightly spray whenever it gets dry (avoiding the eggs) just to keep humidity but otherwise i've set a reminder on my phone. :lol2:
Bottom of Kyoko's tank depending on the day ranges between 24-26C, night time drops no lower than 20C...normally hovers around 22C currently (i have the central heating thermostat now set at 20 with the weather cooling). They'll be subject to all the fluctuations and drops that the mother is, so incubation will be longer but i'll keep incubating while they look healthy and good. Spoke with another keeper that have tried this and it took 84 days to hatch whereas i've also seen them go 90+ days.

Funny thing is, i do have a incubator lined up but its down in Devon :lol2: Just can't get it till after christmas! I enjoy learning from my own trials, so as long as Kyoko is healthy (she will not be bred next year, i want her to have a year off at least) the rest just adds to my own experience .


----------



## firefly19

Jebb said:


> it's just that a dimmer stat is designed to dim the heat light, a pulse stat pulses heat to the heater, so never turning it off but just slowing the pulses down to reduce the heat, this keeps the temp at a very steady temp, and is also said to help your bulb last longer, the general advice is a dimmer for a light heater and a pulse for a ceramic, a pulse on a light heater would either blow the bulb as a light is not designed to turn off and on all the time and send your rep mad with the disco effect.


Thanks for the help, Jebb. It's a bit of a mind field, caring for cresties. Any advice is always uesful and I've taken yours on board.


----------



## firefly19

Kimora said:


> No no, no safety issue.
> 
> I've tried both pulse and dimmers with ceramics, i've had bulbs blow after a few months, the current one is still going strong after 8 and others have reported having the same bulb for well over a year. People can use a basic on/off with a ceramic in a snitch and many in the snake section have not seen signs of this shortening the life of a bulb...it remains a debated subject. Both pulse or dimmer, like i said, will do the job and i recommend either when asked in reference to ceramics. Pulses are slightly cheaper if your setting up afresh but as you already have a dimmer, i'd crack on and use it : victory:


I will be using the dimmer for my ceramic heater, Kimora. My husband is an electronics engineer and he agrees with you.Thanks very much for your help. I have ordered a wire lamp holder for fitting my ceramic, is that the way to go?


----------



## firefly19

Kimora said:


> Deep clean day again today! I don't normally manage to get photos of Kaname in natural light so i took the opportunity today since she is mellowing out lovely  i really love the bright orange when she fires fully up!
> 
> [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/92B0EE7F-9912-4899-950F-5F239EE0D64B-8624-0000085D89E6478A_zps29bae078.jpg"]image[/URL] [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/2B53FDFC-2139-498E-885B-9D1B31CC3B61-8624-0000085D6634C065_zpscf0c3d14.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/A8B5BF23-6050-4077-A93E-834FC59158E6-8624-0000085D526AFFF3_zps173a4fef.jpg"]image[/URL] [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/ECAFAB81-2CC0-4E3E-A840-B263DAFF0DC0-8624-0000085D7AC4E8EB_zps80793624.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ..and i have eggs!
> 
> Pairing was Shinji and Kyoko below made prior purchase. These were laid on Tuesday and i'll candle them tomorrow
> 
> image [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/97570876-712C-4735-9714-958F69F6891C-8624-0000085D18BA570D_zps3b086174.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/0c7dda87-0764-430d-a9ce-f00f7a930a0c.jpg"]image[/URL]


Beautiful photos, Kimora, where do you get your cresties lovely names?


----------



## Kimora

firefly19 said:


> Beautiful photos, Kimora, where do you get your cresties lovely names?


I'm a massive Anime Fan :lol2:
My Four are after a series called "Full metal panic"  Sousuke is the forth and not pictured with that lot 



: victory:


----------



## Kimora

firefly19 said:


> I will be using the dimmer for my ceramic heater, Kimora. My husband is an electronics engineer and he agrees with you.Thanks very much for your help. *I have ordered a wire lamp holder for fitting my ceramic, is that the way to go?*


Got a link so we can have a look see?

Ceramics require a ceramic bulb holder over a standard plastic as plastic will melt : victory:...something like one of these would be perfect for sitting on top of the enclosure. 

Glo light

Swell Clamp Lamp

: victory:


----------



## mario64325

YoshiHCG said:


> No problemo dudey
> 
> Thinking of setting up a website once my group is a little older and more established where it's easy to view progress etc


sounds good


----------



## Muz333

firefly19 said:


> I will be using the dimmer for my ceramic heater, Kimora. My husband is an electronics engineer and he agrees with you.Thanks very much for your help. I have ordered a wire lamp holder for fitting my ceramic, is that the way to go?


Just to reiterate what Kimora has said make sure the lamp holder is actually suitable for ceramics as normal holders may suffer a slight case of melting.

Look for a clamp holder as well which can be clamped above the viv. Just make sure you don't put the heater inside the viv where the crestie can potentially burn their sensitive feet.


----------



## millie_moo

i have only just seen this post - i've clearly been hiding under a rock somewhere!
today i purchased a new home for my little crestie Harley, so now i get to kit it out - so excited!! 
here she is 
the first day i had her


some newer pics


----------



## mario64325

millie_moo said:


> i have only just seen this post - i've clearly been hiding under a rock somewhere!
> today i purchased a new home for my little crestie Harley, so now i get to kit it out - so excited!!
> here she is
> the first day i had her
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/003_zps60a39730.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> some newer pics
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/011-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/001-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/100.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/0022_zpse846fca1.jpg]image[/URL]


wow, thats an amazing crestie! im hoping that i get one like that for my birthday next year


----------



## JustJack

Kimora said:


> I'm a massive Anime Fan :lol2:
> My Four are after a series called "Full metal panic"  Sousuke is the forth and not pictured with that lot
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/C62FD6F4-1AAA-4089-B5AC-4E4783E78A8C-4491-000004761E2AB26F_zps97883853-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> : victory:


That's the nicest crestie I have seen!

Hopefully getting one (or two) next month for my birthday :flrt:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Harley is a cutee gecko  

A couple of pics of my new babies, sorry for the shocking quality my camera wouldn't focus at all 

Mooshka and Smoosh.  mooshka is the pinner and Smoosh is the bi colour! 


























JD is also coming along beautifully, growing steady and really popping out some awesome colours! Again sorry for quality of pics, bad camera! [o'] will get better pics soon


----------



## firefly19

Kimora said:


> Got a link so we can have a look see?
> 
> Ceramics require a ceramic bulb holder over a standard plastic as plastic will melt : victory:...something like one of these would be perfect for sitting on top of the enclosure.
> 
> Glo light
> 
> Swell Clamp Lamp
> 
> : victory:


I've got an Exo Terra wire lamp for my ceramic. Sorry, I don't know how to post a link but Swell Pets do sell them :blush: I have a Glo Light Clamp Lamp but I was told that the ceramic I've got should only be used with the Wire Lamp.


----------



## firefly19

Muz333 said:


> Just to reiterate what Kimora has said make sure the lamp holder is actually suitable for ceramics as normal holders may suffer a slight case of melting.
> 
> Look for a clamp holder as well which can be clamped above the viv. Just make sure you don't put the heater inside the viv where the crestie can potentially burn their sensitive feet.


Thanks, Muzz333, I will be using a clamp holder and I won't be putting the ceramic in the viv.


----------



## Kimora

firefly19 said:


> I've got an Exo Terra wire lamp for my ceramic. Sorry,* I don't know how to post a link* but Swell Pets do sell them :blush: I have a Glo Light Clamp Lamp but I was told that the ceramic I've got should only be used with the Wire Lamp.


No worries, here you go 



Paste the link in the box that appears after clicking the world icon as shown 
Which ceramic do you have as i can't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## Jebb

firefly19 said:


> I've got an Exo Terra wire lamp for my ceramic. Sorry, I don't know how to post a link but Swell Pets do sell them :blush: I have a Glo Light Clamp Lamp but I was told that the ceramic I've got should only be used with the Wire Lamp.



I believe Exo Terra recommend using the wire holders over the others because they say the heat gets too hot in the none wire holders.

As far as I can tell no one seems to be having that problem, I guess Exo are just being cautious.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I believe Exo Terra recommend using the wire holders over the others because they say the heat gets too hot in the none wire holders.
> 
> As far as I can tell no one seems to be having that problem, I guess Exo are just being cautious.


I think Swell recommend the Exo glow light holders for ceramics but I don't believe Exo recommend them for ceramics in the instructions. Either way, mine has failed to melt on me so I imagine they are fine to use.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> I think Swell recommend the Exo glow light holders for ceramics but I don't believe Exo recommend them for ceramics in the instructions. Either way, mine has failed to melt on me so I imagine they are fine to use.


have you one of the EXo glo holders? if so I was wondering how useful you find the glo? as my bedroom is very dark, I'm worried the poor bugger can't see as I have heavy curtains up.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> have you one of the EXo glo holders? if so I was wondering how useful you find the glo? as my bedroom is very dark, I'm worried the poor bugger can't see as I have heavy curtains up.


Obviously with ceramics there is no glow as they don't release a light to "charge" the glow holder coating.
As for with the night light I've never had a look after it turns off but from what I hear the glow is very poor and rather transient.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Obviously with ceramics there is no glow as they don't release a light to "charge" the glow holder coating.
> As for with the night light I've never had a look after it turns off but from what I hear the glow is very poor and rather transient.


oh right thanks, I thought it was the heat that charged the light :blush:


----------



## millie_moo

i got caught out with this too i originally bought a wire holder but the temps were not that great cause it was letting out too much heat so i swapped for a dome and not had any issues since


----------



## millie_moo

on another note i ordered the canopy for my geckos new larger terrarium yesterday so should be here tomorrow, i haven't stopped buying her new things yet yay


----------



## Jebb

millie_moo said:


> on another note i ordered the canopy for my geckos new larger terrarium yesterday so should be here tomorrow, i haven't stopped buying her new things yet yay


it never seems to stop, I have more stuff on the way too, just got a big bag of Repashy today and making a magnet ledge, so have the paint etc on the way, oh and a turkey baster for draing the viv...it's never ending, unlike my money.


----------



## wildmoppet

Just to check I'm doing it right, where do you guys put the stat probe for the ceramic? I had mine attached on the underside of the wire lid but it isn't creating much of a heat gradient and I figure it isn't where a gecko is likely to sit either.


----------



## Jebb

wildmoppet said:


> Just to check I'm doing it right, where do you guys put the stat probe for the ceramic? I had mine attached on the underside of the wire lid but it isn't creating much of a heat gradient and I figure it isn't where a gecko is likely to sit either.



depends what the average temp is in your room, if it's say 20c normally, then you only have to create a small hot area, so you can have the probe say next to the highest sitting point, but if your room is a lot colder so you need to bring the whole temp of the viv up, you will have to have the probe near the bottom, set it to say 18-20c so you will have a gradient from the bottom of 18c up to the top of the viv, near the top it could be as high as 30c or more, as said it all depends on your room temp.


----------



## wildmoppet

Thanks Jebb. So if I were to put the probe next to the highest sitting point, would setting it to 26.5-27ish be sensible as from the research I've done it seems this is the warmest temperature a crested could be comfortable at?


----------



## Jebb

wildmoppet said:


> Thanks Jebb. So if I were to put the probe next to the highest sitting point, would setting it to 26.5-27ish be sensible as from the research I've done it seems this is the warmest temperature a crested could be comfortable at?



yeah sounds good, just keep an eye on the cool area temp too as the heater may bring that up too much, you always want the crestie to have a cool area to escape to if the temp gets to high, that is why we put the probe in the cool area normally as it will cut off the temp if it starts to get too high, but as your cool end is already correct it seems, you need to just sort out the hot end, so yeah put it near the highest sitting point and maybe put your temp probe in the cool end so you can keep an eye on that, ideally you want a temp probe in both the hot end and cool end if you can.


----------



## wildmoppet

I have two temp probes so that I can put one next to the stat probe and one in the cool end. I don't think the cool end will get too hot in my house, especially when it gets properly winter cold. I know crested geckos don't like it to be too hot but I don't think that'll be a problem for me, there will always be a cool bit for him to escape from the heat


----------



## Jebb

wildmoppet said:


> I have two temp probes so that I can put one next to the stat probe and one in the cool end. I don't think the cool end will get too hot in my house, especially when it gets properly winter cold. I know crested geckos don't like it to be too hot but I don't think that'll be a problem for me, there will always be a cool bit for him to escape from the heat


sounds the same as me then, atm my probe is up high, but as the room gets colder in the winter I will need to start lowering the probe to also heat the cold end too, as my flat drops to around 8c in winter, so I'll set my stat to 18c have the probe at the bottom and it will be a nice gradient up to the top of the viv.


----------



## wildmoppet

I might have to do that as things get colder then. But the top part will probably end up being quite warm to heat the bottom to 18. Will the gecko just thermoregulate and avoid the top bit if it is too warm? I don't want him to get ill because I've done something wrong.


----------



## Jebb

wildmoppet said:


> I might have to do that as things get colder then. But the top part will probably end up being quite warm to heat the bottom to 18. Will the gecko just thermoregulate and avoid the top bit if it is too warm? I don't want him to get ill because I've done something wrong.



yeah he will, the cool end is the most important, as he can always go there, what you will have to do is check what your hot end is when the probe is at the bottom of the viv, if it's say over 30-32c you can always reduce the wattage of your ceramic, that should bring your hot end down.

If you can drop the temp a bit at night too, so he sees a difference between night and day, the light plays the biggest part in giving him a day/night cycle but temperature plays a part too.


----------



## Kimora

Eggs were candled yesterday and all looks good for the double act Chi and Chong


----------



## mario64325

YoshiHCG said:


> Harley is a cutee gecko
> 
> A couple of pics of my new babies, sorry for the shocking quality my camera wouldn't focus at all
> 
> Mooshka and Smoosh.  mooshka is the pinner and Smoosh is the bi colour!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> JD is also coming along beautifully, growing steady and really popping out some awesome colours! Again sorry for quality of pics, bad camera! [o'] will get better pics soon
> image
> image



woo pinstripes


----------



## ayrshire bob

Does anyone use an Arcadia Moonlight for their crestie? 

I'm struggling to find best placement for it. At moment it's just at front at the bottom of the viv shining upwards, but I don't know if that will confuse/upset Harri or cause issues? I can't put on sides as the fake plant leaves would block all the light, the back has the background and the roof is mesh... So I'm struggling to find the best placement 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

ayrshire bob said:


> Does anyone use an Arcadia Moonlight for their crestie?
> 
> I'm struggling to find best placement for it. At moment it's just at front at the bottom of the viv shining upwards, but I don't know if that will confuse/upset Harri or cause issues? I can't put on sides as the fake plant leaves would block all the light, the back has the background and the roof is mesh... So I'm struggling to find the best placement
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Mine is just on top of the mesh, slightly rotated on its side so it doesn't shine directly into the geckos eyes. Seems to work fine.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Mine is just on top of the mesh, slightly rotated on its side so it doesn't shine directly into the geckos eyes. Seems to work fine.


On top like a ceramic? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

ayrshire bob said:


> On top like a ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Literally just sitting on top of the mesh pointing just slightly upwards. Took a while for the cresties to get used to it, a few days maybe, but really good for viewing now.


----------



## MattyD

Checked on my crestie this morning before work to find it worming its way under some moss on the viv floor...seems a little strange to me. Does anybody elses doe this


----------



## firefly19

millie_moo said:


> i got caught out with this too i originally bought a wire holder but the temps were not that great cause it was letting out too much heat so i swapped for a dome and not had any issues since


Sounds like a dome is the way to go. I set up the ceramic on top of my crestie's viv yesterday and the temps aren't great either, looks like I'll be swapping the wire light for a dome. Thanks for the help 
millie_moo :2thumb:


----------



## firefly19

MattyD said:


> Checked on my crestie this morning before work to find it worming its way under some moss on the viv floor...seems a little strange to me. Does anybody elses doe this


My crestie did this one morning last month, don't know why but she seems ok.


----------



## firefly19

Kimora said:


> No worries, here you go
> 
> [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/link2.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Paste the link in the box that appears after clicking the world icon as shown
> Which ceramic do you have as i can't see why it wouldn't work


 I have an Exo Terra heat emitter 60W, I tried it with the wire light but the temp isn't that great, only goes up to 21c. Do you find that the glow light gives better temps or is 21c ok? My little girl seems happiest at 23c or 24c.


----------



## firefly19

Jebb said:


> I believe Exo Terra recommend using the wire holders over the others because they say the heat gets too hot in the none wire holders.
> 
> As far as I can tell no one seems to be having that problem, I guess Exo are just being cautious.


I think you are right, Jebb. I don't think it gets warm enough in a wire holder. I have a Glow Light holder and I think I'm going to change to that. Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## firefly19

Kimora said:


> I'm a massive Anime Fan :lol2:
> My Four are after a series called "Full metal panic"  Sousuke is the forth and not pictured with that lot
> 
> [URL="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/C62FD6F4-1AAA-4089-B5AC-4E4783E78A8C-4491-000004761E2AB26F_zps97883853-1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> : victory:


I wondered if it was Anime, my two grandaughters are Anime fans too. I like the names you chose, very pretty.


----------



## beckyj

Couple of pictures of my little lady from the weekend. Will be having a new arrival in just over a week!


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Checked on my crestie this morning before work to find it worming its way under some moss on the viv floor...seems a little strange to me. Does anybody elses doe this


Mine done that once before then the following night he shed. If your temperature and humidity is fine I wouldn't worry.

Alternatively if she is female she may be looking to lay?


----------



## Muz333

firefly19 said:


> I think you are right, Jebb. I don't think it gets warm enough in a wire holder. I have a Glow Light holder and I think I'm going to change to that. Thanks very much for the help.


I have a 100 W ceramic set to 26 oC on twelve hours a day in the glo holder with no issues.


----------



## MattyD

Muz333 said:


> Mine done that once before then the following night he shed. If your temperature and humidity is fine I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Alternatively if she is female she may be looking to lay?


Ive yet to sex him/her. Quite skittish and not used to been handled. Never see it shed so must do it with ease either throught night or while im at work. But as you say the temps are fine i spray twice/three times a day and its eating fine so maybe nothing to worry about. Thanks


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Ive yet to sex him/her. Quite skittish and not used to been handled. Never see it shed so must do it with ease either throught night or while im at work. But as you say the temps are fine i spray twice/three times a day and its eating fine so maybe nothing to worry about. Thanks


Then it's nothing to worry about if there is plenty of cover. A lack of cover can cause them to hide in the moss but I suspect a shed might be coming up. If he looks very pale in the coming days then keep an eye out as it's interesting to watch.

My own crestie tends to shed an hour or two after getting up around 8-9pm.


----------



## MattyD

Yeh loads of cover. Thanks il definitely keep a eye out now


----------



## Miss Lily

I need to add my baby 'Spluffies' to this thread!

First up, Spluffie - DOH 21st June


Zingy - DOH 23rd June


Flash - DOH 28th July


Storm - DOH 29th July


Mango - DOH 1st Sept


Shadow - DOH 4th Sept


----------



## Jebb

MattyD said:


> Checked on my crestie this morning before work to find it worming its way under some moss on the viv floor...seems a little strange to me. Does anybody elses doe this


check your heat and humidity, and plenty of hiding places, as it could be trying to cool down or warm up even or get more humidity,or hide, or lay eggs if a female.


----------



## Sjames

My new little one!


----------



## Muz333

Miss Lily said:


> I need to add my baby 'Spluffies' to this thread!
> 
> Shadow - DOH 4th Sept


There all beautiful but I think Shadow is the pick of the bunch!


----------



## JustJack

All these pics are making me want one so bad!

Roll on next month :2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily

Muz333 said:


> There all beautiful but I think Shadow is the pick of the bunch!


Thanks! He was almost black when he hatched, hence his name. He has really lightened up over the two weeks since , which is a shame.


----------



## Sjames

Trootle said:


> All these pics are making me want one so bad!
> 
> Roll on next month :2thumb:


Get one you won't regret it!


----------



## JustJack

Sjames said:


> Get one you won't regret it!


I am hoping to get one or two next month (it's my birthday so)!


----------



## Muz333

Miss Lily said:


> Thanks! He was almost black when he hatched, hence his name. He has really lightened up over the two weeks since , which is a shame.


Would have been interesting if they had came out like MissK's.

Edit:

On the off hand that you, or any other viewer, don't know the cresties I'm talking about I looked up a link.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/982274-indi-update.html


----------



## Miss Lily

Muz333 said:


> Would have been interesting if they had came out like MissK's.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> On the off hand that you, or any other viewer, don't know the cresties I'm talking about I looked up a link.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/982274-indi-update.html


Yep, I knew the one you meant! Awesome looking crestie! My ultimate has to be a Halloween though!


----------



## JustJack

I have heard such conflicting information, from various reputable crestie keepers! Some say have a heat source, like a ceramic or heat light on a stat at 30 odd, for a hot spot and ambient temperature. 

Some say that's a bad idea and they are fine at room temperature or without heat. So confusingQ


----------



## Muz333

Trootle said:


> I have heard such conflicting information, from various reputable crestie keepers! Some say have a heat source, like a ceramic or heat light on a stat at 30 odd, for a hot spot and ambient temperature.
> 
> Some say that's a bad idea and they are fine at room temperature or without heat. So confusingQ


There was a study on these forums examining growth rate at constant temperatures and temperature gradients using a ceramic heater. The growth rates were, statistically speaking, significantly better with a ceramic as this allows thermo regulation if the crestie so chooses.


----------



## JustJack

Muz333 said:


> There was a study on these forums examining growth rate at constant temperatures and temperature gradients using a ceramic heater. The growth rates were, statistically speaking, significantly better with a ceramic as this allows thermo regulation if the crestie so chooses.


Yeah I read that, quite interesting. Got a ceramic holder and stat anyway so it will have heat regardless!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Could someone please post the link to the study? I would love to read it, but can't find it through my phone  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## beckyj

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/675205-death-myths-correct-heating-protocols.html

There you go :2thumb:

I personally think that whether they use the heat or not, they should be given the option to if they so choose. I rarely see my little lady sat underneath hers, but her favourite spot is quite near to it. And as the day goes on, she will move to the other side of the tank so I take this to mean she's warm enough!


----------



## YoshiHCG

I often see my two new babies basking under their heat then they disappear for ages and then pop back out for dinner! Mooshka and Smoosh are both doing well  very happy with my lil babies!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Thank you becky! I'll get a read at that  my digital thermometer might be broken as it says it is 38.9 one minute then down to 33.2 the next... Gun sating 33.8. Gonna keep monitoring and see what can be done... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JustJack

I really want to find a cream/ 'moonglow' crested gecko! In love with them :flrt:


----------



## Sky7ine

Trootle said:


> I really want to find a cream/ 'moonglow' crested gecko! In love with them :flrt:



Good luck with finding a moonglow they don't exist, a lot of breeders don't accept it as a morph either. Creams there lovely


----------



## JustJack

Sky7ine said:


> Good luck with finding a moonglow they don't exist, a lot of breeders don't accept it as a morph either. Creams there lovely


Oh haha! I just read it on someones care sheet, they said it was what many people refer to as a moonglow! They are indeed!


----------



## MattyD

Could be a silly question but got to ask what type of fitting do you use for your ceramics. Ive been using a bulb for heat but its getting too cold at night and am getting a ceramic and have just been told i shouldn't use a ceramic in the exo terra dome i have.
Thanks


----------



## JustJack

MattyD said:


> Could be a silly question but got to ask what type of fitting do you use for your ceramics. Ive been using a bulb for heat but its getting too cold at night and am getting a ceramic and have just been told i shouldn't use a ceramic in the exo terra dome i have.
> Thanks


I too am wondering that, I have 2 Exo Terra porcelain clamps spare but I don't know if they are suitable!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Hi I'm thinking about getting a crested and was wonder what fitting is best for a 100w ceramic to sit on top of an exo terra? As I've read people use glo light domes but I'm not sure which size would be best. I would also love to have a live planted set up with bio active substrate, so if anyone has any advice on how I could set one up for a crestie (best plants to use etc) that would be great thanks: victory:


----------



## MattyD

Just had a reply that the dome isnt rated for the extra heat but iv had a basking bulb in a dome for a day gecko that was hotter than what i need the ceramic and it was fine. A bit confusing
...
And glad im not in this boat alone lol


----------



## MattyD

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Hi I'm thinking about getting a crested and was wonder what fitting is best for a 100w ceramic to sit on top of an exo terra? As I've read people use glo light domes but I'm not sure which size would be best. I would also love to have a live planted set up with bio active substrate, so if anyone has any advice on how I could set one up for a crestie (best plants to use etc) that would be great thanks: victory:


I would say you are best using a dome on a clamp higher than mesh or one small enought not to sit on the plastic.....i learnt the hard way and the plastic gets too hot and looses shape  hope that helps


----------



## JustJack

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Hi I'm thinking about getting a crested and was wonder what fitting is best for a 100w ceramic to sit on top of an exo terra? As I've read people use glo light domes but I'm not sure which size would be best. I would also love to have a live planted set up with bio active substrate, so if anyone has any advice on how I could set one up for a crestie (best plants to use etc) that would be great thanks: victory:


I am in the same boat as you! Got 2 of them spare. Have a search using planted/crested/gecko or go into the habitat section and the planted viv sub section and you will get some thread builds and there is a list of plants safe for a crestie somewhere!

MattyD: Yeah I have a large dome and a small so I am thinking the larger one has a higher wattage holder so suppose it will be suitable.


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Hi I'm thinking about getting a crested and was wonder what fitting is best for a 100w ceramic to sit on top of an exo terra? As I've read people use glo light domes but I'm not sure which size would be best. I would also love to have a live planted set up with bio active substrate, so if anyone has any advice on how I could set one up for a crestie (best plants to use etc) that would be great thanks: victory:


remember to match the wattage of the ceramic bulb with the size of the dome, for a 100w ceramic you will need at least a medium size exo/swell dome. Which are both too big to viv between the plastic on a 45x45x60 exo terra viv, so you would have to use the clamp to raise the dome up above the plastic/mesh.


----------



## MattyD

For the large dome id advise you not to sit it directly on the viv. I did this previously and it is too hot for the lid. The plastic frame lost its shape and cannot find replacements


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> remember to match the wattage of the ceramic bulb with the size of the dome, for a 100w ceramic you will need at least a medium size exo/swell dome. Which are both too big to viv between the plastic on a 45x45x60 exo terra viv, so you would have to use the clamp to raise the dome up above the plastic/mesh.


The small Exo glow can actually handle 100 W. 

Edit: That said it has a ceramic socket which I misread as being compatible with ceramic heaters. They don't recommend it but so far no problems.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> remember to match the wattage of the ceramic bulb with the size of the dome, for a 100w ceramic you will need at least a medium size exo/swell dome. Which are both too big to viv between the plastic on a 45x45x60 exo terra viv, so you would have to use the clamp to raise the dome up above the plastic/mesh.


I'm looking to get a 60x45x60 exo terra, would a medium dome fit on this? Im just not that keen on the look of clamps but will get one if needed


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Muz333 said:


> The small Exo glow can actually handle 100 W.
> 
> Edit: That said it has a ceramic socket which I misread as being compatible with ceramic heaters. They don't recommend it but so far no problems.


I did read that the small is adequate for 100w but wanted to check what everyone recommended first


----------



## Sky7ine

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I did read that the small is adequate for 100w but wanted to check what everyone recommended first



I use medium sized domes on mine as they are rated upto 150w small is only rated up to a 75w ceramic

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...s-487/swell-clamp-lamp-with-guard-323051.html

Not sure on the rated wattage of the exo glow from what ive read there only suitable for bulbs.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> The small Exo glow can actually handle 100 W.
> 
> Edit: That said it has a ceramic socket which I misread as being compatible with ceramic heaters. They don't recommend it but so far no problems.



cheers, I was going of this youtube vid Exo Terra Porcelain Clamp Lamp - YouTube

I can't make up my mind which to go for, 100w or 150w, the 75w I havw now is on full, I'm getting 29c at the top of the viv but the bottom is only 17.5 which is not too bad now but in a few weeks with the room temp a lot less it's not going to be enough, the higher wattage will probably do it but the top of the viv is going to be too hot I would think?


----------



## Kimora




----------



## Sky7ine

Grabbed a few pics of some of the pinstripes tonight


----------



## JustJack

Sky7ine said:


> Grabbed a few pics of some of the pinstripes tonight
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


I want!


----------



## Sky7ine

Smile


----------



## JustJack

Sky7ine said:


> Smile
> 
> image


They always looking like they are grinning 24/7


----------



## Sjames

Sky7ine said:


> Smile
> 
> image


What an awesome picture!


----------



## mario64325

Sky7ine said:


> Grabbed a few pics of some of the pinstripes tonight
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


gotta love pinstripes! my fave morph


----------



## firefly19

*glow light holder for ceramic heater*



Muz333 said:


> I think Swell recommend the Exo glow light holders for ceramics but I don't believe Exo recommend them for ceramics in the instructions. Either way, mine has failed to melt on me so I imagine they are fine to use.


I'm using a Glow Light holder for my ceramic, no problem so far.


----------



## firefly19

Sky7ine said:


> Smile
> 
> image


What a little sweetie, great pic:2thumb:


----------



## millie_moo

new stand for tank £55
new tank £99
new decor £50
other bits and bobs £40
gecko that bites you when you are trying to put her in a new home priceless!


----------



## JustJack

millie_moo said:


> new stand for tank £55
> new tank £99
> new decor £50
> other bits and bobs £40
> gecko that bites you when you are trying to put her in a new home priceless!
> 
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/002_zps7d24c7dc.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/003_zps2620a8af.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt165/millie_moo/005_zps817e5e10.jpg]image[/URL]


Lovely set up, nice lil' crestie as well!


----------



## Sjames

Nice set up!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Just picked up this amazing boy from doncaster, his name is Pi:flrt: I've no idea what his morph is so any help with that would be great
















And this is his set up, it's a 60x45x60 exo terra with an Arcadia canopy and ceramic screwed into a dome attached to a pulse thermostat. It's live planted and I've ordered some springtails to add to the soil which should be here next week.
























Is there a list somewhere if the fruits cresties can eat? Or recipes?


----------



## JustJack

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just picked up this amazing boy from doncaster, his name is Pi:flrt: I've no idea what his morph is so any help with that would be great
> image
> image
> And this is his set up, it's a 60x45x60 exo terra with an Arcadia canopy and ceramic screwed into a dome attached to a pulse thermostat. It's live planted and I've ordered some springtails to add to the soil which should be here next week. image
> image
> image
> Is there a list somewhere if the fruits cresties can eat? Or recipes?


Aw he's a wee stunner :flrt:


----------



## Sjames

Awesome set up! Nice little one also


----------



## Kimora

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just picked up this amazing boy from doncaster, his name is Pi:flrt: I've no idea what his morph is so any help with that would be great
> image
> image
> And this is his set up, it's a 60x45x60 exo terra with an Arcadia canopy and ceramic screwed into a dome attached to a pulse thermostat. It's live planted and I've ordered some springtails to add to the soil which should be here next week. image
> image
> image
> Is there a list somewhere if the fruits cresties can eat? Or recipes?


Very nice 

I believe he would be a partial pinner?

One of the other guys will know better as i'm just going my the intense fringe


----------



## Kimora

Following on from Kyoko and her teapot...Shinji and his Apple!





Sod it, i'm off.....



(Colours were slightly enhanced via instagram using a low-fi filter) : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Can everyone stop posting there nice cresties please  incredibly jealous haha!


----------



## Muz333

That's an amazing set up you have there!

As for fruits there is a list lying around somewhere but figs tend to be the favorite as I believe they have a good Ca. Make sure to buy Repashy for the majority of their fruit intake as it is supplemented as a complete diet.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Awesome set ups guys  loving the new pics Kimora.

Dizzy has been a bit unwell and under the weather recently, got her out for some cuddles and she slept in my hoodie for a bit. Hoping she perks up soon  Been hand feeding her food and water as shes so tired. 

This morning she seemed a whole lot better, looking much brighter and is finally climbing again, was touch and go for a few nights but over the moon that she seems to be on the mend. Have given her tank a thorough clean out and deep clean while she was out and resting to make sure everythings okay and double checked all her equipment to make sure its all working which it is. Was very worried about my lil girl  shes too special to lose but as I said improvements are happening so go disney!


----------



## mattandme2

hey guys can crested geckos live with any other speices of lizard/geckos safely ?
thanks


----------



## JustJack

mattandme2 said:


> hey guys can crested geckos live with any other speices of lizard/geckos safely ?
> thanks


Not to be rude, but no they can't.


----------



## Kimora

mattandme2 said:


> hey guys can crested geckos live with any other speices of lizard/geckos safely ?
> thanks


I'm going to advise no.

Bear in mind that people can experience problems with co-habbing two or more cresties successfully.

Basically..

It takes ALOT of planning, research, time and space....and then there are still no guarantees that the co-hab will be successful.
It is not worth the risk to either species.


----------



## JustJack

Also why do you want to co-hab species? There is no benefit to the lizards in any shape or form...


----------



## Robynleanne

The only evidence I've seen of a 'successful' crestie cohabitation was someone who has a centipede living in the substrate :| and apparently he only ever comes out to eat so they rarely even meet


----------



## Kimora

Trootle said:


> Also why do you want to co-hab species? There is no benefit to the lizards in any shape or form...


Same could be said for the majority of same specie co-habs...but people still give it a fair shout 

I can see what he is getting at...and although the idea is a nice one as there are setups out there housing mixed species (not sure if any mix cresties and these setups are usually HUGE and well thought out)...it really isn't advisable to just jump in as there is no 100% guarantees you'll succeed. 

: victory:


----------



## JustJack

Robynleanne said:


> The only evidence I've seen of a 'successful' crestie cohabitation was someone who has a centipede living in the substrate :| and apparently he only ever comes out to eat so they rarely even meet


Do you mean a millipede? As centipedes are nasty little things, which wouldn't mean you would be able to do any maintenance in the crestie exo etc.

But millipedes and cresties are okay


----------



## JustJack

Kimora said:


> Same could be said for the majority of same specie co-habs...but people still give it a fair shout
> 
> I can see what he is getting at...and although the idea is a nice one as there are setups out there housing mixed species (not sure if any mix cresties and these setups are usually HUGE and well thought out)...it really isn't advisable to just jump in as there is no 100% guarantees you'll succeed.
> 
> : victory:


Yeah, sorry I'm coming across as a right grumpy git today. :lol2:

Unless you have experience with the species in question, a large enclosure which caters for their needs, and a spare set up in case then it isn't worth it!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Okay so I need a little bit of advice... I've just got in and was looking for Pi only to find he has gotten down the back if the exo terra background (Id have taken it out if I could but I bought the viv second hand with foam sides which mean I can't remove the background as the foam holds it in place!)








As you can see he's decided to jam himself right into the bottom:bash: No idea what to do I can't get him out, figured its best to just let him come out on his own so I've turned all the lights off in the room hoping he'll decide its time to come out Is there anyway I can coax him out or am I best just leaving him (I'm terrified he'll drop his tail). As soon as he's out I'm blocking up that damn gap! Once he's settled in Ill order a cork bark background and hack that stupid exo terra one out!


----------



## Kimora

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Okay so I need a little bit of advice... I've just got in and was looking for Pi only to find he has gotten down the back if the exo terra background (Id have taken it out if I could but I bought the viv second hand with foam sides which mean I can't remove the background as the foam holds it in place!) image
> As you can see he's decided to jam himself right into the bottom:bash: No idea what to do I can't get him out, figured its best to just let him come out on his own so I've turned all the lights off in the room hoping he'll decide its time to come out Is there anyway I can coax him out or am I best just leaving him (I'm terrified he'll drop his tail). As soon as he's out I'm blocking up that damn gap! Once he's settled in Ill order a cork bark background and hack that stupid exo terra one out!


IMO

I'd see if he comes out on his own, watch a movie, stay up late and sneak a peek before you toddle off to bed when he should be active about the enclosure. : victory:

Otherwise it'll be a job tomorrow to remove the foam on the sides to see if you can get a good purchase on the backing to remove it IMO.


----------



## Robynleanne

Trootle said:


> Do you mean a millipede? As centipedes are nasty little things, which wouldn't mean you would be able to do any maintenance in the crestie exo etc.
> 
> But millipedes and cresties are okay


Yeah I guess that would be the one then! (I don't do things with more than 4 legs! :blush


----------



## Robynleanne

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Okay so I need a little bit of advice... I've just got in and was looking for Pi only to find he has gotten down the back if the exo terra background (Id have taken it out if I could but I bought the viv second hand with foam sides which mean I can't remove the background as the foam holds it in place!) image
> As you can see he's decided to jam himself right into the bottom:bash: No idea what to do I can't get him out, figured its best to just let him come out on his own so I've turned all the lights off in the room hoping he'll decide its time to come out Is there anyway I can coax him out or am I best just leaving him (I'm terrified he'll drop his tail). As soon as he's out I'm blocking up that damn gap! Once he's settled in Ill order a cork bark background and hack that stupid exo terra one out!


Mine did this once but I think he was a bit bigger than your guy looks. I sh*t an absolute brick and pulled the wall down to get him out. He'd seriously wedged himself in! That was in my 30x30x45 though and I only had kitchen towel down then. 

Can youpull the top of the wall forward a bit just to give him a bit more space. The wall in my 45x45x60 is quite loose so that's what I'd do with mine


----------



## JustJack

Robynleanne said:


> Yeah I guess that would be the one then! (I don't do things with more than 4 legs! :blush


This is a centipede, nasty things. Nasty bite and super fast in all directions, can also chew threw plastic so I've heard. *shudders*









Millipede








Cool critters, useful in crestie set ups


----------



## Robynleanne

Trootle said:


> This is a centipede, nasty things. Nasty bite and super fast in all directions, can also chew threw plastic so I've heard. *shudders*image
> 
> Millipede image
> Cool critters, useful in crestie set ups


:gasp: The centipede looks like the devil! Definitely wouldn't want to mess with him. Millipede look okay, they just look kind of chillin', scurrying about their business and whatnot. 

(Yeah was definitely a millipede)


Edit: Jesus I just fudged that whole post right up. Okay, Centipede bad. Millipede good.


----------



## JustJack

Robynleanne said:


> :gasp: The centipede looks like the devil! Definitely wouldn't want to mess with him. Millipede look okay, they just look kind of chillin', scurrying about their business and whatnot.
> 
> (Yeah was definitely a millipede)
> 
> 
> Edit: Jesus I just fudged that whole post right up. Okay, Centipede bad. Millipede good.


They scare the absolute s**t out of me.

Millipedes are awesome tho, when I get my crestie set up sorted might get a few.


----------



## Robynleanne

Trootle said:


> They scare the absolute s**t out of me.
> 
> Millipedes are awesome tho, when I get my crestie set up sorted might get a few.


Still a bit scared of them! Do they need much care? I've already got springtails and woodlice in mine so I'm good for now Worth keeping in mind though 

Does anyone else have a millipede in with their cresties out of interest?


----------



## RepBex2

would springtails be okay in a non planted crestie viv to help with poop maintenance ?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Robynleanne said:


> Mine did this once but I think he was a bit bigger than your guy looks. I sh*t an absolute brick and pulled the wall down to get him out. He'd seriously wedged himself in! That was in my 30x30x45 though and I only had kitchen towel down then.
> 
> Can youpull the top of the wall forward a bit just to give him a bit more space. The wall in my 45x45x60 is quite loose so that's what I'd do with mine


I'm just scared he'll drop his tail if he gets too stressed by me having to hack the background out as its set in the foam on te glass on either side of it


----------



## JustJack

RepBex2 said:


> would springtails be okay in a non planted crestie viv to help with poop maintenance ?


I'd hazard a guess at yes


----------



## Jebb

RepBex2 said:


> would springtails be okay in a non planted crestie viv to help with poop maintenance ?



yeah if you have some sort of compost down for them to live in and plenty for them to hide under.


----------



## Robynleanne

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I'm just scared he'll drop his tail if he gets too stressed by me having to hack the background out as its set in the foam on te glass on either side of it


Ooh okay. Yeah that's more of an issue. Personally, I would sit with the lights out for a few hours and wait for him to move. If he doesn't start moving out of there around the time he normally starts becoming active, thats when mother mode would kick in and I'd need to get him out.


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I'm just scared he'll drop his tail if he gets too stressed by me having to hack the background out as its set in the foam on te glass on either side of it


I would let him make his own way out, it might look scary to you but it's just another hiding place for him, no different to a gap in bark etc, then just seal it when he comes out, just make sure you have loads of hiding places for him.


----------



## RepBex2

is there a good place to get them from ? i have plenty in the viv for them to hide under. what kind of compost could i add to the coco fibre ?


----------



## Jebb

RepBex2 said:


> is there a good place to get them from ? i have plenty in the viv for them to hide under. what kind of compost could i add to the coco fibre ?



tbh I have no idea if compost is needed if you already have coco fibre, my guess it can't hurt, I used one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008JCW25W/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got mine form dartfrog, woodlice are good too and also worms. any of the springtails will do, both if you want.


----------



## JustJack

Completely off topic but just checked on my female mouse and she's finally dropped her litter!


----------



## Jebb

Robynleanne said:


> Still a bit scared of them! Do they need much care? I've already got springtails and woodlice in mine so I'm good for now Worth keeping in mind though
> 
> Does anyone else have a millipede in with their cresties out of interest?



Pinklysmooth has one, I was thinking on getting one but I keep stopping as if scared they can give of a fuild that is harmful, may not be a concern but it keeps stopping me from buying one, a spooky crestie and a spooky millipede in the same viv may be asking for trouble.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Robynleanne said:


> Ooh okay. Yeah that's more of an issue. Personally, I would sit with the lights out for a few hours and wait for him to move. If he doesn't start moving out of there around the time he normally starts becoming active, thats when mother mode would kick in and I'd need to get him out.


That's what I'm doing now, lights out and anxiously waiting I'm gonna hack the backgorund out anyway and replace it with some cork bark panels but I'd rather not do that with him stuck behind. I'm pretty sure he'll come out on his own but I'm already panicking! :blush:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> I would let him make his own way out, it might look scary to you but it's just another hiding place for him, no different to a gap in bark etc, then just seal it when he comes out, just make sure you have loads of hiding places for him.


He's got plenty of hiding places, cork bark tubes etc but he obviously decided the gap in the background was the best place to sleep:whip: 
Yeah I'm going to leave him to it, doesn't stop me from panicking though (I know I shouldn't really worry but I do)


----------



## JustJack

Could you not spray some water down the back? When I had a few trapped snakes/lizards somewhere I sprayed down the tube or whatever they were in and they got themselves out.

What I'd do is cut a whole in the background, close to where he is


----------



## Jebb

Trootle said:


> Could you not spray some water down the back? When I had a few trapped snakes/lizards somewhere I sprayed down the tube or whatever they were in and they got themselves out.
> 
> What I'd do is cut a whole in the background, close to where he is



why cut a hole? he isn't stuck.


----------



## JustJack

Jebb said:


> why cut a hole? he isn't stuck.


Because the OP is worrying he is stuck, are they not?


----------



## Jebb

Trootle said:


> Because the OP is worrying he is stuck, are they not?


No...just worrying :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Jebb said:


> No...just worrying :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I was a little worried yes:blush: But I snook back in earlier to check if he'd moved and saw him waiting for me








So quickly opened the viv, only for him to come flying out and run up the wall... So while he was doing that I quickly stuffed the gap with some kitchen roll (my OH was watching Pi to make sure he didn't go anywhere), then scooped him up and plonked him back in his viv. So panic over, ordered some cork bark panels to replace that crappy exo terra background, gonna be fun trying to hack it out...


----------



## JustJack

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I was a little worried yes:blush: But I snook back in earlier to check if he'd moved and saw him waiting for me image
> So quickly opened the viv, only for him to come flying out and run up the wall... So while he was doing that I quickly stuffed the gap with some kitchen roll (my OH was watching Pi to make sure he didn't go anywhere), then scooped him up and plonked him back in his viv. So panic over, ordered some cork bark panels to replace that crappy exo terra background, gonna be fun trying to hack it out...


Haha he looks so cheeky!


----------



## RepBex2

o bless hehe like what's the matter mummy :flrt:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

RepBex2 said:


> o bless hehe like what's the matter mummy :flrt:


I know! He had no idea that I'd been worrying about him:lol2:

Made him a "smoothie" last night following a recipe I found on here, half a honeydew melon, three pears, tiny teaspoon of organic honey and 4 large teaspoons of Repashy CGD. Popped what I hadn't put in his bowls into the freezer in icecube trays ready to defost when needed. I may or may not have tasted it myself and thought it was lovely:whistling2: But Pi doesn't seem to have of touched it yet, he's got two bowls to choose from one high up and the other lower down. Does this sound like a good recipe to have had followed? His breeder said he feeds his cresties on repashy, live food and a smoothie blend of repashy, fruit, live food and pinkies... So I'm kinda worried he wont take to my version, though I'll try him with a couple of small locusts this weekend


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I know! He had no idea that I'd been worrying about him:lol2:
> 
> Made him a "smoothie" last night following a recipe I found on here, half a honeydew melon, three pears, tiny teaspoon of organic honey and 4 large teaspoons of Repashy CGD. Popped what I hadn't put in his bowls into the freezer in icecube trays ready to defost when needed. I may or may not have tasted it myself and thought it was lovely:whistling2: But Pi doesn't seem to have of touched it yet, he's got two bowls to choose from one high up and the other lower down. Does this sound like a good recipe to have had followed? His breeder said he feeds his cresties on repashy, live food and a smoothie blend of repashy, fruit, live food and pinkies... So I'm kinda worried he wont take to my version, though I'll try him with a couple of small locusts this weekend


sounds good, mine seems to enjoy single fruit as apposed to a few mixed together, so I limited the fruit to only a treat but if it's mixed in with the repashy you can feed all the time, not sure how well repashy freezes though? think I would just freeze the fruit then add fresh repashy.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> sounds good, mine seems to enjoy single fruit as apposed to a few mixed together, so I limited the fruit to only a treat but if it's mixed in with the repashy you can feed all the time, not sure how well repashy freezes though? think I would just freeze the fruit then add fresh repashy.


Yeah, I was thinking that as I looked it up and everyone suggested different, some said its fine to freeze others said dont... so I guess I'll just try both? Yeah I'll try him with just plain fruit, I suppose its trial and error to see what they like best


----------



## Karateskid

Just thought i'd show you my new gecko I got today. Poor little guy has a deformed mouth, thought it was mbd but got him checked and he is fine :] He is called Bolt!










And my two others I got two days ago! Nemo and Zazu. Anyone wanna guess the morph of Zazu cus no one seems to know?


----------



## JustJack

Karateskid said:


> Just thought i'd show you my new gecko I got today. Poor little guy has a deformed mouth, thought it was mbd but got him checked and he is fine :] He is called Bolt!
> 
> image
> 
> And my two others I got two days ago! Nemo and Zazu. Anyone wanna guess the morph of Zazu cus no one seems to know?
> 
> image
> 
> image


I am in love with the last one, omg!


----------



## Karateskid

She will be breeding this summer if she is big enough with a woman who has a nice pinstripe or dalmatian male waiting for her so maybe we'll get some more like her!


----------



## Sky7ine

Karateskid said:


> Just thought i'd show you my new gecko I got today. Poor little guy has a deformed mouth, thought it was mbd but got him checked and he is fine :] He is called Bolt!
> 
> image
> 
> And my two others I got two days ago! Nemo and Zazu. Anyone wanna guess the morph of Zazu cus no one seems to know?
> 
> image
> 
> image


I would say Zazu falls under Unique as a morph, looks gorgeous


----------



## JustJack

Karateskid said:


> She will be breeding this summer if she is big enough with a woman who has a nice pinstripe or dalmatian male waiting for her so maybe we'll get some more like her!


Sure you can't be tempted to part with her? :whistling2:


----------



## Karateskid

Not a hope haha will be pimping her out maybe in the future! Only got her two days ago so i cant give her away just yet!


----------



## JustJack

Karateskid said:


> Not a hope haha will be pimping her out maybe in the future! Only got her two days ago so i cant give her away just yet!


Damn it, worth a try! :lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Just checked on Pi and he's scoffed the smoothie I put out for him so that's a good sign:2thumb:


----------



## MattyD

Got a sneeky shot of mine last night. Unsure of morph and couldnt get a belly shot to try sex him/her


----------



## BretJordan

Karateskid said:


> Just thought i'd show you my new gecko I got today. Poor little guy has a deformed mouth, thought it was mbd but got him checked and he is fine :] He is called Bolt!
> 
> image
> 
> And my two others I got two days ago! Nemo and Zazu. Anyone wanna guess the morph of Zazu cus no one seems to know?
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow Zazu is absolutely stunning!!! 

Bret.


----------



## Robynleanne

Karateskid said:


> Just thought i'd show you my new gecko I got today. Poor little guy has a deformed mouth, thought it was mbd but got him checked and he is fine :] He is called Bolt!
> 
> image
> 
> And my two others I got two days ago! Nemo and Zazu. Anyone wanna guess the morph of Zazu cus no one seems to know?
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oh my god Bolt is adorable. Not to bring down the tone of this thread but he looks like Bitch Stewie from Family Guy! Ahah makes me laugh every time


----------



## millie_moo

my chunky Harley a week after moving into her new viv


----------



## Jebb

millie_moo said:


> my chunky Harley a week after moving into her new viv
> 
> http://s608.photobucket.com/user/millie_moo/media/019_zps6c3b3932.jpg.htmlimage
> http://s608.photobucket.com/user/millie_moo/media/020_zps8ccd0dd1.jpg.htmlimage



I was just about to say wow very clean viv glass, then saw he's just moved in...that will change soon then :lol2:


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> I was just about to say wow very clean viv glass, then saw he's just moved in...that will change soon then :lol2:


One of my pet hates the glass I'm always cleaning it nightmare it is!


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> One of my pet hates the glass I'm always cleaning it nightmare it is!



what do you use? I need to do mine but not sure what will get the job done and safe.


----------



## millie_moo

Jebb said:


> I was just about to say wow very clean viv glass, then saw he's just moved in...that will change soon then :lol2:


she has already got food foot prints all up one of the doors lol


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> what do you use? I need to do mine but not sure what will get the job done and safe.


I use a very weak vinegar/water solution in a spray bottle to clean glass, then spray with fresh water to make sure it's off and dry so no droplet marks are left.

Probably easier ways but it gets the job done for me without using chemicals. : victory:


----------



## Sky7ine

Jebb said:


> what do you use? I need to do mine but not sure what will get the job done and safe.


I slice a lemon in half and rub that on to the glass to remove water marks then clean down with F10


----------



## JustJack

Fingers crossed they are still available next month, but hopefully getting a cream crestie, or a pair of them, which I've been after for ages. :flrt:


----------



## beckyj

Well, off to collect two new Cresties tomorrow, can't wait!  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

it's just my viv is planted and I don't handle my crestie so I would need something that I can use whilst he is in the viv.

I have some milton, would that do? just thinking the vinegar may be too strong of a smell with him still in the viv?


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> what do you use? I need to do mine but not sure what will get the job done and safe.


I just use some reptile cleaner and just a good bit of elbow grease to shine it up.


----------



## Robynleanne

I f10 everything. Good amounts of warm water and rinsing to make sure everything is off, then maybe do it again if I'm feeling like some more arm exercise, then lots more warm water rinsing. I find that does the trick, gets all the water marks off


----------



## clairebear88

My little Peanut  




























:flrt:


----------



## Robynleanne

clairebear88 said:


> My little Peanut
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt:


Woohoo one of my boys is Peanut  though I call him Little Pea.


----------



## JustJack

clairebear88 said:


> My little Peanut
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt:


Can I just have all of your cresties please :whistling2:


----------



## clairebear88

Trootle said:


> Can I just have all of your cresties please :whistling2:


haha this one's not going anywhere!! neither are my adults


----------



## Bungral

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Okay so I need a little bit of advice... I've just got in and was looking for Pi only to find he has gotten down the back if the exo terra background (Id have taken it out if I could but I bought the viv second hand with foam sides which mean I can't remove the background as the foam holds it in place!) image
> As you can see he's decided to jam himself right into the bottom:bash: No idea what to do I can't get him out, figured its best to just let him come out on his own so I've turned all the lights off in the room hoping he'll decide its time to come out Is there anyway I can coax him out or am I best just leaving him (I'm terrified he'll drop his tail). As soon as he's out I'm blocking up that damn gap! Once he's settled in Ill order a cork bark background and hack that stupid exo terra one out!


As soon as I got my little dudes, I saw one had got up the back like that so I blocked them straight away. Blocked from the top too. Luckily mine were both very small still so they weren't stuck, but I didn't want them getting used to going back there.


----------



## SublimeSparo

lemon juice, kitchen scourer (green abrasive pad things) and newspaper, clean glass- just tried a whole bunch of methods on a reconditioned viv and that was the best


----------



## JustJack

clairebear88 said:


> haha this one's not going anywhere!! neither are my adults


Damn it, worth a try! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bungral

SublimeSparo said:


> lemon juice, kitchen scourer (green abrasive pad things) and newspaper, clean glass- just tried a whole bunch of methods on a reconditioned viv and that was the best


Whats the newspaper for?


----------



## SublimeSparo

buffing and shining the glass, it doesn't leave streak marks


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Don't wanna get eaten alive here, but I was just wondering (not something I am going to be doing any time soon or ever) but I have Pi in a 60x45x60 exo terra live planted with hundreds of hiding spots, it's takes at least an hour to find Pi! :whip: Would it be possible (I'm sure the answer is no) to keep a female with him when he's older 24/7? Of course the intention would be to produce babies and I'd have an incubator set up, I was just wondering if it would be possible to house them together constantly? As I said not something I'm planning, just wondering if it would be possible


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Don't wanna get eaten alive here, but I was just wondering (not something I am going to be doing any time soon or ever) but I have Pi in a 60x45x60 exo terra live planted with hundreds of hiding spots, it's takes at least an hour to find Pi! :whip: Would it be possible (I'm sure the answer is no) to keep a female with him when he's older 24/7? Of course the intention would be to produce babies and I'd have an incubator set up, I was just wondering if it would be possible to house them together constantly? As I said not something I'm planning, just wondering if it would be possible



not a good idea as she will not only be pestered all the time for rumpy pumpy which can cause stress in itself but she will also be gravid all/most of the time too which takes a lot out of their bodies, producing eggs is hard work.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Thought so just wondered as I'd seen a few pairs housed that way on the forums and in the classifieds, but obviously I wouldn't want a stressed out crestie so I'll just keep Pi alone:flrt: 
He's becoming an expect hider, always has me worried he's somehow gotten out only for me to look later and him be staring back at me front he front of the viv:lol2:


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Thought so just wondered as I'd seen a few pairs housed that way on the forums and in the classifieds, but obviously I wouldn't want a stressed out crestie so I'll just keep Pi alone:flrt:
> He's becoming an expect hider, always has me worried he's somehow gotten out only for me to look later and him be staring back at me front he front of the viv:lol2:


sounds like mine, I have only ever spotted him once buried under some leafs, not sure if he was actually in the substrate too, I keep expecting to see him sitting on a branch covered from head to toe in soil but there's never a speck of soil on him!


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> sounds like mine, I have only ever spotted him once buried under some leafs, not sure if he was actually in the substrate too, I keep expecting to see him sitting on a branch covered from head to toe in soil but there's never a speck of soil on him!


There masters at hiding! Have you handle your little one yet?


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Thought so just wondered as I'd seen a few pairs housed that way on the forums and in the classifieds, but obviously I wouldn't want a stressed out crestie so I'll just keep Pi alone


forgot to say, you will probably find a lot you see with breeders are only housed together when mating, or there are more females in there to spread the love around, or sad to say some are just housed incorrectly, some will keep a couple of females together but even that can have it's problems as girls can bully/fight too.


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> There masters at hiding! Have you handle your little one yet?



nope, I keep chickening out, I feel so guilty as he is getting on so well I don't want to set him back :blush:


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> nope, I keep chickening out, I feel so guilty as he is getting on so well I don't want to set him back :blush:


Yeah I see what you mean you should do it sooner than later tho. Get him use to it at a young age just had my new little un out crazy thing he is.


----------



## jonnyc1988

Hey can someone recommend a website where I can look at all the crestie morphs? cheers


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> Yeah I see what you mean you should do it sooner than later tho. Get him use to it at a young age just had my new little un out crazy thing he is.


it's live food day tomorrow at the [email protected] near me so I'll see if they have any wax worms in this time, if they do I'll give it a go tomorrow and hopefully the worms will make it up to him, yeah your right though I need to do it soon.


----------



## Jebb

jonnyc1988 said:


> Hey can someone recommend a website where I can look at all the crestie morphs? cheers



here Morphs : Lillyexotics


----------



## jonnyc1988

Cheers thats great :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> it's live food day tomorrow at the [email protected] near me so I'll see if they have any wax worms in this time, if they do I'll give it a go tomorrow and hopefully the worms will make it up to him, yeah your right though I need to do it soon.


Yeah give that a go I'm sure he will be tempted with something juicy. Just give it a go your love it when he's out and I'm sure he will to. Also quick one starting my planted set up what's them balls you use for the water? Also where did you get them from? Can't wait to do it now tho.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> sounds like mine, I have only ever spotted him once buried under some leafs, not sure if he was actually in the substrate too, I keep expecting to see him sitting on a branch covered from head to toe in soil but there's never a speck of soil on him!


Yup, Pi loves to burry himself too - scares me to death!:lol2:

Haven't tried him with any live food yet, how do you recommend feeding live food in a planted viv? Don't want the locusts to bounce off and eat all my plants:blush:


----------



## Kimora

Sjames said:


> Yeah give that a go I'm sure he will be tempted with something juicy. Just give it a go your love it when he's out and I'm sure he will to. *Also quick one starting my planted set up what's them balls you use for the water? Also where did you get them from? Can't wait to do it now tho.*


Think your looking at hydroballs, used as a base layer, with thin mesh on top for drainage.

Exo terra do their own version but you can get generic ones quite cheap on ebay. : victory:


----------



## Sjames

Kimora said:


> Think your looking at hydroballs, used as a base layer, with thin mesh on top for drainage.
> 
> Exo terra do their own version but you can get generic ones quite cheap on ebay. : victory:


Thanks that's the one couldn't think what they was!


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> Yeah give that a go I'm sure he will be tempted with something juicy. Just give it a go your love it when he's out and I'm sure he will to. Also quick one starting my planted set up what's them balls you use for the water? Also where did you get them from? Can't wait to do it now tho.



cheers, I used 2.5 bags of these http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...-substrate-1533/zoo-med-hydroballs-91614.html , you might get away with 2 bags though.


----------



## missk

Gradient yesterday


----------



## Robynleanne

missk said:


> Gradient yesterday
> image


Can you please stop posting pictures of Gradient around before I go into a jealous rage and rob your house  Such a stunner. For sale?


----------



## Sjames

missk said:


> Gradient yesterday
> image


How much would you like then? What a stunner!


----------



## missk

gradient and all my currently hatched greys have been sold to a US breeder who will be helping to prove the trait out in terms of heritability. I dont have the space for a collection large enough to keep lines diverse. Sadly...


----------



## Bungral

Hi Missk,

I've taken a look at your blog a few times and have just seen the pics of your high contrast cresties. Where did you get them from or are they home bred?

Cheers,

Marc


----------



## missk

Bungral said:


> Hi Missk,
> 
> I've taken a look at your blog a few times and have just seen the pics of your high contrast cresties. Where did you get them from or are they home bred?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Marc


home bred, from a red harley and a blonde flame


----------



## Sky7ine

This one's a keeper


----------



## Bungral

missk said:


> home bred, from a red harley and a blonde flame


Been looking for a nice high contrast blonde / pinner for a while now and it's quite a search.

Really really nice one you have there!


----------



## aceboidz

Heres my first live planted set up








Any suggestions for what I am missing?


----------



## Kimora

aceboidz said:


> Heres my first live planted set up
> image
> Any suggestions for what I am missing?


I would personally add a few more branches/vines for jumping/climbing which the creeper you've picked (i'm guessing wandering jew  ) will/can grow over so therefore give a bit more coverage in the process. 

You may need to use a fake plant/foliage while your plants grow in abit though just to make sure theres plenty of hiding places and coverage : victory:

But thats just me, does look lovely 




*Question!*

When do cresties pretty much finish changing in colour/patterning?
Kaname is starting to display dalmatian spotting so just wondered when her change would finish/ approx age


----------



## leonwales

Ive decided to get a crested gecko, but first i want to plant a live viv. Its going to take a bit of patience which i'm not normally good at. First I'm going to order some plants and get a exo terra 45x45x60. The plants i'm going for are green ivy and golden pothos. Would these be suitable?


----------



## Sammysy

*My cresties!*



















A pic of my crestie clan!


----------



## Sammysy

aceboidz said:


> Heres my first live planted set up
> image
> Any suggestions for what I am missing?


I agree that you should have a few more climbing things, like vines or you can use bamboo, i have 2 set ups....


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Just had Pi out properly for the first time:flrt: Just scooped him up whilst he was sleeping (still feel a bit mean about that but it's impossible to pick him up while he's awake), he was a bit panicky at first and decided he wanted to hide in my hair so kept leaping towards my face... But after a few minutes he calmed down and was happily walking across my hands Got a couple of pics when I put him back


----------



## Jebb

I thought my crestie was really skittish but I guess he isn't as bad as I thought as he took a couple of steps on my arm, moved around the viv with my arm in the viv and even tried a couple of times to get out of the gap in the open door, so I may get to handle him one day, tried using some wax and morio worms to entice him to me, he took a good look but was more happy popping up at weird angles around my arm.


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> I thought my crestie was really skittish but I guess he isn't as bad as I thought as he took a couple of steps on my arm, moved around the viv with my arm in the viv and even tried a couple of times to get out of the gap in the open door, so I may get to handle him one day, tried using some wax and morio worms to entice him to me, he took a good look but was more happy popping up at weird angles around my arm.


Sounds like he's pretty use to you now. Think is time for you to get him out sounds like he's keen to. Try and put so fingers under his body and if all goes well he should hop straight on to you. If this doesn't work try scooping him up and should hop on to, mine always tends to just hop on to my hand when he sees it as he probably think I have some nice treats on there for him.


----------



## Sjames

Also quick question for all you gecko lovers can I feed my two fruit flies? I have loads for my inverts wondered if I could feed that to my little ones?


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I thought my crestie was really skittish but I guess he isn't as bad as I thought as he took a couple of steps on my arm, moved around the viv with my arm in the viv and even tried a couple of times to get out of the gap in the open door, so I may get to handle him one day, tried using some wax and morio worms to entice him to me, he took a good look but was more happy popping up at weird angles around my arm.


My own crestie escaped from that little gap at the open door hinge the other day. He decided to explore on top of his viv before running on to my shoulder.

Whenever I handle him he goes straight for my shoulder for whatever reason.


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> Sounds like he's pretty use to you now. Think is time for you to get him out sounds like he's keen to. Try and put so fingers under his body and if all goes well he should hop straight on to you. If this doesn't work try scooping him up and should hop on to, mine always tends to just hop on to my hand when he sees it as he probably think I have some nice treats on there for him.



yeah I was really surprised, he even tried to get out of the viv with me sitting staring straight at him, our faces were about 10cm away from each other, it was funny as he kept looking at me and creeping forward thinking I wouldn't notice him getting nearer the door.

He was fine with my arm in there, and near enough ran down a branch to my arm and then stopped and put a foot on it, and then sat right above my hand but he seems to know if I go to pick him up and turns away.

I'll give it another couple of days of the arm thing and then try picking him up.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> My own crestie escaped from that little gap at the open door hinge the other day. He decided to explore on top of his viv before running on to my shoulder.
> 
> Whenever I handle him he goes straight for my shoulder for whatever reason.



he was half out at one point but went back in when I waved a worm in front of him, I was thinking it would be good for him to get out but worried he would go somewhere I couldn't get to him.

Yeah the shoulder thing, mine did that the day I got him, straight on my shoulder, down my back, I had to take off my shirt to get to him, guess they like to be at the highest point?


----------



## Sky7ine

Few pics i took tonight


----------



## beckyj

Picked my two new ones up last week. I've been leaving them to settle, but last night I decided I'd waited long enough! And they're eating Repashy and bugs already, so I'm pleased with that!
First up is Phoenix, I'm pretty sure he's a boy but not 100% yet so we'll have to see! He was fired down in these pictures, he's a lovely black and orange when he fires up.



This is Darwin who really is too tiny to sex yet. Named after Charles Darwin as, as soon as the lights go out it's all over the place exploring! It seems a very confident little thing, absolutely fine with being handled.





I'm really pleased with them both :flrt:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Lovely crestie pictures  JD is looking insane now will have to try and get updated pics!


----------



## mario64325

Sky7ine said:


> Few pics i took tonight
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image


i want it :O :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gman86

My male larry and one of his offspring


----------



## Sky7ine

Clean out day today would be rude not to grab a few pics


----------



## beckyj

Gman86 said:


> My male larry and one of his offspring
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image



Ooo Larry is a stunner!  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> Clean out day today would be rude not to grab a few pics


Last one is stunning! Lovely colours  nice and unusual which is what we like!  hehe


----------



## Jebb

Yayyy I managed to pick my crestie up today, I've only had him 2 months so I think I've given him plenty time to settle in :whistling2: you wouldn't have thought so though by the way he resisted, he ran and hid twice, no way could I get to him so each time I had to wait, the first time he came out he went up to the highest branch then started walking down towards me, I though oh he's saying ok then if you really want to pick me up that badly...fill your boots but no he ran again when I went for him, third time lucky, he managed to get on the top of the viv and I still hadn't gotten a proper hold of him yet, had my hands loosely cupped around him, too frighten to hurt him, anyway got him out onto the bed for 10 mins, even managed to hand walk him for a couple of mins.

I don't think tomorrow is going to go any better as he hid as soon as I put him back :bash: but at least day one is out of the way :2thumb:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Jebb said:


> Yayyy I managed to pick my crestie up today, I've only had him 2 months so I think I've given him plenty time to settle in :whistling2: you wouldn't have thought so though by the way he resisted, he ran and hid twice, no way could I get to him so each time I had to wait, the first time he came out he went up to the highest branch then started walking down towards me, I though oh he's saying ok then if you really want to pick me up that badly...fill your boots but no he ran again when I went for him, third time lucky, he managed to get on the top of the viv and I still hadn't gotten a proper hold of him yet, had my hands loosely cupped around him, too frighten to hurt him, anyway got him out onto the bed for 10 mins, even managed to hand walk him for a couple of mins.
> 
> I don't think tomorrow is going to go any better as he hid as soon as I put him back :bash: but at least day one is out of the way :2thumb:


That's a great step for you well done  you'll get there!! Good luck for next time x


----------



## firefly19

Jebb said:


> Yayyy I managed to pick my crestie up today, I've only had him 2 months so I think I've given him plenty time to settle in :whistling2: you wouldn't have thought so though by the way he resisted, he ran and hid twice, no way could I get to him so each time I had to wait, the first time he came out he went up to the highest branch then started walking down towards me, I though oh he's saying ok then if you really want to pick me up that badly...fill your boots but no he ran again when I went for him, third time lucky, he managed to get on the top of the viv and I still hadn't gotten a proper hold of him yet, had my hands loosely cupped around him, too frighten to hurt him, anyway got him out onto the bed for 10 mins, even managed to hand walk him for a couple of mins.
> 
> I don't think tomorrow is going to go any better as he hid as soon as I put him back :bash: but at least day one is out of the way :2thumb:


Well done, Jebb, you're getting there, just be careful not to frighten him, in case he drops his tail:gasp: As you know, if that happens, he won't grow another one.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> Yayyy I managed to pick my crestie up today, I've only had him 2 months so I think I've given him plenty time to settle in :whistling2: you wouldn't have thought so though by the way he resisted, he ran and hid twice, no way could I get to him so each time I had to wait, the first time he came out he went up to the highest branch then started walking down towards me, I though oh he's saying ok then if you really want to pick me up that badly...fill your boots but no he ran again when I went for him, third time lucky, he managed to get on the top of the viv and I still hadn't gotten a proper hold of him yet, had my hands loosely cupped around him, too frighten to hurt him, anyway got him out onto the bed for 10 mins, even managed to hand walk him for a couple of mins.
> 
> I don't think tomorrow is going to go any better as he hid as soon as I put him back :bash: but at least day one is out of the way :2thumb:


Wow, thats the first time you managed to handle him? Maybe mine isn't as skittish as I thought then as I've had him out about ten or so times and he's also been in my possession for roughly two months.

Still, glad to hear you've made progress! I tend to trick mine and put one hand over the bamboo he sleeps in then I put my other hand causing him to run straight for his bed and instead runs onto my other hand.


----------



## JustJack

2 weeks until my birthday...

So 2 weeks until I can get myself a crestie :flrt:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Wow, thats the first time you managed to handle him? Maybe mine isn't as skittish as I thought then as I've had him out about ten or so times and he's also been in my possession for roughly two months.
> 
> Still, glad to hear you've made progress! I tend to trick mine and put one hand over the bamboo he sleeps in then I put my other hand causing him to run straight for his bed and instead runs onto my other hand.


yep the first time :blush: tbh I gave up trying after week 2 as I was more nervous than he was, so was just hoping one day he would come to me but that I decided was going to be a very long wait if it ever happened.

I haven't gotten my tactics sorted yet but hope it goes better today.

I'm thinking to handle everyday just a little until he gets used to it then maybe reduce it to a few days a week? not sure tho if everyday will be too much, I'm thinking keep the momentum going?

Yeah I thought mine was very skittish too but the other day I had my arm in and he was popping up around it and even twice put a foot on it but as soon as he knows I'm making a grab for him, he's off but he seems to calm down quite quickly so I'm putting it down to a natural reaction rather than being scared.

I like the bamboo trick, I struggle tbh I waited ages, managed to put a hand behind him then one in front and closed in on him, it worked the 3rd time I tried it :whistling2:


----------



## SublimeSparo

Trootle said:


> 2 weeks until my birthday...
> 
> So 2 weeks until I can get myself a crestie :flrt:


let the addiction begin.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sky7ine

Trootle said:


> 2 weeks until my birthday...
> 
> So 2 weeks until I can get myself a crestie :flrt:



2 weeks until you become a crestie addict, as one is never enough


----------



## JustJack

Sky7ine said:


> 2 weeks until you become a crestie addict, as one is never enough


Maybe they are addictive but money won't allow more!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

How should I go about trying to tame my crestie? I got him at Donny on the 26th and have had him out once since then, last week, and he was very skitty but did calm down after a while. However, I never see him! During the day he sleeps either in one of his cork bark tubes or between the background and foam sides of the viv, and on a night hell only come out if it's pitch black so ill see him when I go in and flick my lamp on but usually he'll be stuck to the glass door so if I ever try to go scoop him up he'll just leap off the glass while I open it I also tried him with some dusted waxworms in a bowl in his viv for a few days and he didn't touch them, loves the smoothie I make for him though. I am wanting to try him with more live food but wouldn't know how as it's a live planted viv so I'm scared of locusts running off and eating my plants:blush:


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> How should I go about trying to tame my crestie? I got him at Donny on the 26th and have had him out once since then, last week, and he was very skitty but did calm down after a while. However, I never see him! During the day he sleeps either in one of his cork bark tubes or between the background and foam sides of the viv, and on a night hell only come out if it's pitch black so ill see him when I go in and flick my lamp on but usually he'll be stuck to the glass door so if I ever try to go scoop him up he'll just leap off the glass while I open it I also tried him with some dusted waxworms in a bowl in his viv for a few days and he didn't touch them, loves the smoothie I make for him though. I am wanting to try him with more live food but wouldn't know how as it's a live planted viv so I'm scared of locusts running off and eating my plants:blush:



this could have been written by me.

First off I would leave the locusts for now as they don't move much at all so your crestie will either not bother with them or even see that if they don't move, plus they are probably too big anyway.

Start with crickets of the right size, no bigger than the distance between your crestie eyes is the general rule, just add them to your viv, try about 5, if many left the next day just reduce a little but he/she should easily eat 5, just tape up your cable holes on top as the odd cricket WILL escape but I guess that's all part of the hobby, the crickets in the viv gives your crestie exercise too.

As for taming him, well first, make sure all your temps are correct, if you are happy with that and his set up, I would leave him alone, and I mean alone until he starts to come out more, make sure his lights go out at the same time each day, and stay off, sorry but turning on side lights is not going to help, so I would either move him to another rom where it can stay dark or just leave the lights off, all you are doing is confusing him, he thinks it's night time then the sun comes up again :whistling2: once he starts feeling safe you will find he starts to get up a little earlier each day, mine would not get up until 9.30 at first, now he's up at around 6.30. 

Then once he has started to show himself, start going near the viv, if he runs away wait for 10 mins, if he doesn't come back out, go away and try again the next day or a few hours later, once he lets you be near his viv without running, open the viv and do the same process, once he lets you do that, put an arm in, mine didn't like that at first but after 10 mins of hiding he popped out and walked down to my arm and took one step on it, I couldn't believe it, if he doesn't come out in 10-15mins, try again the next day, once he is ok with that, then you just need to go for it and catch him, all you have been doing is stopping him from being really really scared of being caught, the best way I found was to wait untill he was in a corner on the glass, then put one hand behind him, distract him with your other hand so he doesn't see it, then when it's in place slow put your other hand infront of him, he will turn to run but see you hand behind him, then he will look for any gap and be off so you need to softly close your hands and hopefully he will realise he's caugh and walk onto you hand.

sorry about the long post but you seem to be going through exactly what I have and I'm glad if I can help someone else who is in the same boat.


----------



## Robynleanne

Jebb said:


> yep the first time :blush: tbh I gave up trying after week 2 as I was more nervous than he was, so was just hoping one day he would come to me but that I decided was going to be a very long wait if it ever happened.
> 
> I haven't gotten my tactics sorted yet but hope it goes better today.
> 
> I'm thinking to handle everyday just a little until he gets used to it then maybe reduce it to a few days a week? not sure tho if everyday will be too much, I'm thinking keep the momentum going?
> 
> Yeah I thought mine was very skittish too but the other day I had my arm in and he was popping up around it and even twice put a foot on it but as soon as he knows I'm making a grab for him, he's off but he seems to calm down quite quickly so I'm putting it down to a natural reaction rather than being scared.
> 
> I like the bamboo trick, I struggle tbh I waited ages, managed to put a hand behind him then one in front and closed in on him, it worked the 3rd time I tried it :whistling2:


Wheey! Well done mate. Glad you finally handled him :2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne

Just though I'd share some recent pics of my chunky baby boy, Little Pea. He's 42g and 10 months old. Think he was about 18g when I first got him. Love him :flrt:


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> yep the first time :blush: tbh I gave up trying after week 2 as I was more nervous than he was, so was just hoping one day he would come to me but that I decided was going to be a very long wait if it ever happened.
> 
> I haven't gotten my tactics sorted yet but hope it goes better today.
> 
> I'm thinking to handle everyday just a little until he gets used to it then maybe reduce it to a few days a week? not sure tho if everyday will be too much, I'm thinking keep the momentum going?
> 
> Yeah I thought mine was very skittish too but the other day I had my arm in and he was popping up around it and even twice put a foot on it but as soon as he knows I'm making a grab for him, he's off but he seems to calm down quite quickly so I'm putting it down to a natural reaction rather than being scared.
> 
> I like the bamboo trick, I struggle tbh I waited ages, managed to put a hand behind him then one in front and closed in on him, it worked the 3rd time I tried it :whistling2:


I started with handling each day after an initial couple of weeks to get used to his new home. This was before I added the bamboo and it was easy to pick him up when he was just waking up in the foliage.

Now that he has bamboo he can hide in and I gave him a break from handling for a couple of weeks he is more inclined to run away from me. If you can get a handling routine going I'd definitely say to keep up the momentum.

If you can get your hand in front of the fellow try lighting poking the back of his hind legs to urge him forward. This usually works for me but just be gentle.

Also it's a crime to see this thread on the 2nd page so heres some updated photos of Dr Horrible from his handling last night.


----------



## Bungral

I really need to get some good pictures of my three little cresties and post them up.


----------



## MattyD

Anybody got some tips on setting up a viv cheap as. Iv got a 30x30x30 i need to get ready for the baby i wasnt expectin. Could i get away with a heat mat on the side of the viv for a while. 

Thanks


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Anybody got some tips on setting up a viv cheap as. Iv got a 30x30x30 i need to get ready for the baby i wasnt expectin. Could i get away with a heat mat on the side of the viv for a while.
> 
> Thanks


Well first off just realise that the 30x30x30 will only be a temporary habit for a young crestie but really the sooner you can upgrade in size the better.

As for cheap, I wouldn't want to encourage this but you could definitely get away without a canopy and UV lights for the short term. It would therefor be better to put your money into setting up a proper temperature gradient.

For setting up a temperature gradient a heat mat is useless. You'll want to look at getting a ceramic and a good stat, preferably a pule proportion one. Also get some digital thermometer and hydrometer probes as the analogue ones are completely useless.


----------



## MattyD

Sorry didnt mention i know the basics mate i have a crestie but aperently she didnt tell me she was gravid when i bought her. I had to catch a newborn last night that was loose. This temp setup is only for a baby. Im aware its temporary but i dont have cash lying around to buy a pulse stat at the minute so need a alternative

Matt

(This explains all, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/997583-mystery-lizard-help.html  )


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Sorry didnt mention i know the basics mate i have a crestie but aperently she didnt tell me she was gravid when i bought her. I had to catch a newborn last night that was loose. This temp setup is only for a baby. Im aware its temporary but i dont have cash lying around to buy a pulse stat at the minute so need a alternative
> 
> Matt


I understand your situation. If you aren't able to get a stat and ceramic I don't think it will be a major issue over the short term as long as the ambient room temperature is reasonable enough.

I firmly believe that a heat mat will give no benefit over no heating as the crestie would have to sit against the mat to gain any heat which it probably won't do. That said if you have a spare mat lying around then feel free to use it.


----------



## MattyD

Yeh i have a small one i used to use on a roach colony i just thought putting it on the side and having some cork and fake foliage on the inside it would be warmer than nothing. Thanks for your input tho. Could happen to any of us right? :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Yeh i have a small one i used to use on a roach colony i just thought putting it on the side and having some cork and fake foliage on the inside it would be warmer than nothing. Thanks for your input tho. Could happen to any of us right? :lol2:


I used a heat mat at first having been given bad advice from the pet store. On day one he slept against it hidden under some foliage but then he never bothered with it again making it a waste of money.

Just read through your other thread there, an interesting story! I wonder how he managed to squeeze out from the mothers vivarium though. I was shocked enough when I seen crickets do it before.


----------



## MattyD

Muz333 said:


> I used a heat mat at first having been given bad advice from the pet store. On day one he slept against it hidden under some foliage but then he never bothered with it again making it a waste of money.
> 
> Just read through your other thread there, an interesting story! I wonder how he managed to squeeze out from the mothers vivarium though. I was shocked enough when I seen crickets do it before.


Not a clue it must of only been out over the one night but i only have the viv door open when im there never walk away so mayb was low down while i was looking up at the mother or something. A big shock but a good shock me and the misses couldnt believe it. 

Do you think i did the right thing boxing it up inside the mothers viv for today?


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Not a clue it must of only been out over the one night but i only have the viv door open when im there never walk away so mayb was low down while i was looking up at the mother or something. A big shock but a good shock me and the misses couldnt believe it.
> 
> Do you think i did the right thing boxing it up inside the mothers viv for today?


Personally thats what I would have done. That way it should receive some benefit from the mothers set up with UV and heating while keeping them separated.


----------



## MattyD

Muz333 said:


> Personally thats what I would have done. That way it should receive some benefit from the mothers set up with UV and heating while keeping them separated.


Phew least im heading in right direction. Is it goin to be best to start with varied diet or just stick to repashy for a while do you think?


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Phew least im heading in right direction. Is it goin to be best to start with varied diet or just stick to repashy for a while do you think?


For the adult definitely give a varied diet taking care to gut load and dust the insects first. Black crickets gutload well but the brown crickets aren't as sensitive to humidity and don't turn mushy when they die. For more information on diet check out the feeder forums, just remember to remove any uneaten crickets the following day as they can nibble on your sleeping gecko.

For the newborn I'd probably stick to CGD for a while. I've never dealt with a newborn but when I acquired my gecko at a young age he preferred CGD to live food. In fact it took a little while before he took a shine to live food and now he's a natural born hunter.


----------



## MattyD

Thanks pal. Making a stop at local rep shop after work and viv shall be in use tonight all being well


----------



## Stretfordchris

Hi there,
I'm Chris a mature zoology student and now proud minder to Rhaegal the crested one. I picked him up yesterday and he is a 1yo male who apparently is quite large?!?
I have a few questions which I'm sure to air, letting him settle in and checking the overnight temps in the room. He's in a 30x30x45 exo terra which has a 25w bulb in the hood. I am looking to upgrade to a larger viv shortly so will need advice on where to purchase it from and if my temp readings over the next couple of nights show warning signs of dropping too low, I'll need advice on CEM or heatmats etc and again where to get these from cheap as possible.
Thanks in advance 
Chris


----------



## Jebb

Stretfordchris said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Chris a mature zoology student and now proud minder to Rhaegal the crested one. I picked him up yesterday and he is a 1yo male who apparently is quite large?!?
> I have a few questions which I'm sure to air, letting him settle in and checking the overnight temps in the room. He's in a 30x30x45 exo terra which has a 25w bulb in the hood. I am looking to upgrade to a larger viv shortly so will need advice on where to purchase it from and if my temp readings over the next couple of nights show warning signs of dropping too low, I'll need advice on CEM or heatmats etc and again where to get these from cheap as possible.
> Thanks in advance
> Chris
> imageimage


he looks great, yeah and big :2thumb:

seapets does the cheapest exo terra vivs I have found, 45x45x60 is the smallest you want to go, bigger if you can afford it.

ebay or here you might pickup a used bargain.

read loads on here, care sheets and threads and most of your questions will be answered, anything you still need answering just ask away, you can't ask too many questions.


----------



## Stretfordchris

Just a quick one then on overnight temps. I visited a store today which was recommended by the lady from which I purchased him. Although I know they aren't the greatest pool of wisdom I still wanted an opinion. I have read in numerous places a low temp of 60-65 is good, 50f is pushing the limit, this 'expert' said I would still be ok down to 41f overnight. 
Like I said I'm a student scientist and have tried to do my research, surely new caledonia doesn't get that chilly or am I not giving this little guy enough credit for his hardiness. I'm checking temps tonight and will have a better idea tomorrow.
I noticed the top temp was eventually pushing 87f so I've started a 2 hour on one off during the day, the bottom of the tank was holding 67f throughout this period.
Sorry for the essay
Chris 
p.s he fires up a near enough black


----------



## Jebb

Stretfordchris said:


> Just a quick one then on overnight temps. I visited a store today which was recommended by the lady from which I purchased him. Although I know they aren't the greatest pool of wisdom I still wanted an opinion. I have read in numerous places a low temp of 60-65 is good, 50f is pushing the limit, this 'expert' said I would still be ok down to 41f overnight.
> Like I said I'm a student scientist and have tried to do my research, surely new caledonia doesn't get that chilly or am I not giving this little guy enough credit for his hardiness. I'm checking temps tonight and will have a better idea tomorrow.
> I noticed the top temp was eventually pushing 87f so I've started a 2 hour on one off during the day, the bottom of the tank was holding 67f throughout this period.
> Sorry for the essay
> Chris
> p.s he fires up a near enough black
> 
> image



temps...it's one of those questions that keep coming up, some say room temp is fine some say they need extra, I'm of the opinion if you try and recreate their wild habitat as much as possible then you can't go far wrong, so for my crestie he gets a day time range from 20c-28c during and night time of 18-20c , you could keep the night time range wider if you want but imo if they have a good range during the day then the night time can be a fair bit lower, I wouldn't go lowr than 16c-17c though.

make sure you are spraying the viv every day as they use the humidity for shedding and they also drink the droplets of water, some will not drink from a dish, no harm in providing both.

UV is the same, some say no need, imo they get it in the wild so might as well provide some, so I use a 7% UV bulb too.


sorry I work in celsius.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Sigh. Pi still won't let me handle him, just popped into my room and noticed he was on the glass so tried to scoop him up but he leaped straight to the back of his viv out of reach I know it sounds silly but I'm finding it rather upsetting, I never see him as he just hides and if I do see him he runs as fast as he can away from me so it's not like I can tame him down. Would I be best to remove some of his hiding spots? Ill post a pic of his viv tomorrow for you guys to evaluate. But I could really do with some advise, I've tried letting him get used to my hand but that doesn't happen often because as I said I never see him and he'll just leap away when I do try He has a UV light on during the day (usually 7am until 7pm) and a ceramic on a stat set to 26 the probe is around three inches bellow the ceramic so gives a gradient ranging from 28ish right under the ceramic to room temperature (around 19-21) on the ground and to the front of the viv. He has fruit blended with CGD in his viv 24/7 which I replace daily and he will usually eat around 3/4 of it a night. He also has a water bowl which I refill every other day and I mist him on a morning when I turn his UV on and on an evening when I switch it off. Does all I this sound okay? I'm worried I could be doing something wrong for him to be hiding so often


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Sigh. Pi still won't let me handle him, just popped into my room and noticed he was on the glass so tried to scoop him up but he leaped straight to the back of his viv out of reach I know it sounds silly but I'm finding it rather upsetting, I never see him as he just hides and if I do see him he runs as fast as he can away from me so it's not like I can tame him down. Would I be best to remove some of his hiding spots? Ill post a pic of his viv tomorrow for you guys to evaluate. But I could really do with some advise, I've tried letting him get used to my hand but that doesn't happen often because as I said I never see him and he'll just leap away when I do try He has a UV light on during the day (usually 7am until 7pm) and a ceramic on a stat set to 26 the probe is around three inches bellow the ceramic so gives a gradient ranging from 28ish right under the ceramic to room temperature (around 19-21) on the ground and to the front of the viv. He has fruit blended with CGD in his viv 24/7 which I replace daily and he will usually eat around 3/4 of it a night. He also has a water bowl which I refill every other day and I mist him on a morning when I turn his UV on and on an evening when I switch it off. Does all I this sound okay? I'm worried I could be doing something wrong for him to be hiding so often



you don't want to try anything if he is overly stressed, let him calm down for a couple of days then if you think he is up to it and only you can decide then you need to just make up your mind that he's coming out and go for it, be confident, only remove what you need to and place it the exact same way afterwards, but a finger on him should be enough for him to run, just make sure you're ready when he does, be ready to block him, it will be far less stressful then keep trying stuff that is not working.

When you get him, don't keep him out too long only a couple of mins then build it up.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> you don't want to try anything if he is overly stressed, let him calm down for a couple of days then if you think he is up to it and only you can decide then you need to just make up your mind that he's coming out and go for it, be confident, only remove what you need to and place it the exact same way afterwards, but a finger on him should be enough for him to run, just make sure you're ready when he does, be ready to block him, it will be far less stressful then keep trying stuff that is not working.
> 
> When you get him, don't keep him out too long only a couple of mins then build it up.


Okay, thank you. Ill try again in a couple of days, I just feel awful scaring him like that But hopefully he'll calm down


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Okay, thank you. Ill try again in a couple of days, I just feel awful scaring him like that But hopefully he'll calm down


don't try, tell yourself he's coming out, you sound as I was, more nervous than the crestie.


----------



## MattyD

Got my suprise new comer set up in temp home now. Rather lively and nosey

Can any1 spot him/her


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Got my suprise new comer set up in temp home now. Rather lively and nosey
> 
> Can any1 spot him/her


I think I can make out the tail and possibly his eye at the top right?


----------



## YoshiHCG

Hey guyyys  I'm quite excited because I have a couple of awesome crested geckos on the way as part of exciting new projects  I'm really pleased with these guys and look forward to working with them next year 
 - Oatmeal/Cream morph
 - Another chocolate morph, partial pinstripe too 
 - Gorgeous orange male with amazing crests! no dal spots either 

Very excited for them


----------



## Jebb

it was hard but I think I got him...








[/URL]


----------



## Muz333

A couple of photos of Dr Horrible taken tonight. Apologies again that they're taken using my old phone (hopefully my new one will take better photos when it arrives).







Jebb said:


> it was hard but I think I got him...


Oh, I was waaay off...


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> A couple of photos of Dr Horrible taken tonight. Apologies again that they're taken using my old phone (hopefully my new one will take better photos when it arrives).


Dr. Horrible? Aw mean! haha. he's a sweetie.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> A couple of photos of Dr Horrible taken tonight. Apologies again that they're taken using my old phone (hopefully my new one will take better photos when it arrives).
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/t2j0xjsz1/image
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/pu9y6rhbh/image
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was waaay off...


he looks similar to my little man :2thumb:

Love the way they curl up their toes.

I was holding mine yesterday (feels good to say that at last) and you can't half feel the little hairs dig in when they really grip, he was falling off my hand so dug in.


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> Dr. Horrible? Aw mean! haha. he's a sweetie.



Yes, Dr Horrible because as I'm doing a doctorate myself and I'm a massive geek it seemed only fitting to name him after a Whedon character. Played by NPH as well.

Dr Horrible's Sing-Along Blog Full [HD] [sub ita/eng/esp] - YouTube

Edit:

And how many chocolate pin stripes do you have now? I believe your collection, Skylines and MissK's are by far the nicest on these forums.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Yes, Dr Horrible because as I'm doing a doctorate myself and I'm a massive geek it seemed only fitting to name him after a Whedon character. Played by NPH as well.
> 
> Dr Horrible's Sing-Along Blog Full [HD] [sub ita/eng/esp] - YouTube
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And how many chocolate pin stripes do you have now? I believe your collection, Skylines and MissK's are by far the nicest on these forums.


Ahhh NPH is a god. I love him 

I only have a chocolate flame at the moment  sooty, and then my halloweens and tri-coloured, got a loveeely partial pin in the works along with a dal red bi-colour both babies and promising  and the addition of that chocolate pin will hopefully mean I can start producing chocolates on a quality scale
thank you so much that means a lot to me to be compared with those two who have such beautiful breeders! I am in the process of setting up my online website where it'll be easier to show you all what i have  im very excited for next year, going to be some fantastic babies i hope <


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> Ahhh NPH is a god. I love him
> 
> I only have a chocolate flame at the moment  sooty, and then my halloweens and tri-coloured, got a loveeely partial pin in the works along with a dal red bi-colour both babies and promising  and the addition of that chocolate pin will hopefully mean I can start producing chocolates on a quality scale
> thank you so much that means a lot to me to be compared with those two who have such beautiful breeders! I am in the process of setting up my online website where it'll be easier to show you all what i have  im very excited for next year, going to be some fantastic babies i hope <


NPH *IS* god!

I think you should post some pics of the dal red bicolour. I love the cresties lucky enough to have some red.


----------



## SublimeSparo

heres some crappy pics of Genghis' new viv, starting to wonder if I've left enough room for him, got a bit carried away with plants and cuttings... I'm sure he'll squeeze in somewhere:







will take some slightly better (iPhone quality) pics tomo,
still need to fit some vines in too...


----------



## SublimeSparo

ah wait, with the light on :whistling2:


----------



## SublimeSparo




----------



## MattyD

Yeh jebb u found him










Seems fine in there, i had a bad night so had a few looks and he was exploring all the time


----------



## SublimeSparo

just found this website, its pretty cool:

UV Index | UV Forecast

thought I'd have a look at where Crested Geckos come from and here's the result:

UV Index | UV Forecast


----------



## beckyj

Got a couple of pics of Phoenix last night almost fully fired, I'm so pleased with him!


----------



## Sky7ine

Choccy 


















Willow


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> Choccy
> 
> Willow


It's not fair that you have so many beautiful geckos! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Wilson the Crestie

Hey everyone - new to the crested gecko world! - Got a lovely little juv (Wilson pictured in my sig) weighs 5grams! 

Must say I'm jealous of everyones beauties on here!


----------



## mario64325

Sky7ine said:


> Choccy
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Willow
> 
> image
> image


I love your cresties :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jenni270986

pumpkin


















Popcorn


















Little holdback (its not hatchling red either... its over a month old now...)









Cookie









Butterscotch


----------



## Jebb

Jenni270986 said:


> pumpkin
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Popcorn
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Little holdback (its not hatchling red either... its over a month old now...)
> image
> 
> Cookie
> image
> 
> Butterscotch
> image



wow that black and red one is amazing, love the red one too :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

Jenni270986 said:


> pumpkin
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Popcorn
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Little holdback (its not hatchling red either... its over a month old now...)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Butterscotch
> 
> image



Lovely Geckos 

Really love Pumpkin though, the black ones are gorgeous

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## achillobator

bones


lucifer (hatched out really dark red)


rubeus (hatched out really dark brown)


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Finally had Pi out earlier!:flrt: Was a little jumpy at first but settled down after he'd hid in my hair for a few minutes bless
In other news I ordered the Clarks sample pack the other day, all excited as everyone says their cresties loved it, tried the papaya the first night I got it and he didn't touch it! Left it until the next night and still hadn't touched it so swapped it for some of the Repashy smoothie I usually give him will try him with some of the other flavours, but if he's not keen on them ill just blend it up with some fruit and see if he'll go for that


----------



## Muz333

achillobator said:


> rubeus (hatched out really dark brown)


Wow, what a unique looking gecko you have there!


----------



## achillobator

he's a bit of a strange one, his back is really creamy but you can't really see it in the photo


----------



## Sky7ine

Pinstripes we've hatched this season


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> Pinstripes we've hatched this season


That just isn't fair, you should share out all those beautiful geckos! :gasp:


----------



## Muz333

ImageShack Album - 8 images

A quick update of my fellow tonight.










Edit:
Come on guys, I've noticed the monitor thread has about 118x more posts, we need to catch up and show that cresties are truly the best.


----------



## achillobator

i have monitors lol


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> ImageShack Album - 8 images
> 
> A quick update of my fellow tonight.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/3gqu.jpg/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/wtwr.JPG/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/f9s8.jpg/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/s4lb.jpg/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/qifv.jpg/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/p67.JPG/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/qzbq.jpg/image
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/rnwf.jpg/image
> 
> Edit:
> Come on guys, I've noticed the monitor thread has about 118x more posts, we need to catch up and show that cresties are truly the best.



wow good pics there, totally different to my handling experiences, mine are in the dark, the crestie on the bed trying to sneak off when I'm not looking then when I put him back in he jumps in and hides, so a bit different.

Got some big gecko diet on the way so hopefully he will take to that, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> wow good pics there, totally different to my handling experiences, mine are in the dark, the crestie on the bed trying to sneak off when I'm not looking then when I put him back in he jumps in and hides, so a bit different.
> 
> Got some big gecko diet on the way so hopefully he will take to that, looking forward to trying it.


I think perseverance is key. I stopped my handling routine for a couple of weeks before and he resorted to being really shy.
Now I take him out every night even if if it just for half a minute or so and over the past couple of days I've found I don't have to trick him onto my hand as much, quite often he'll just walk onto it. :2thumb:


----------



## Wilson the Crestie

our little lad is only 5gs and we've only had him for around a week, but he has always been more than happy to sit on our hands and crawl over our arms and stuff? i dont think we've ever bribed him xD


----------



## Muz333

Wilson the Crestie said:


> our little lad is only 5gs and we've only had him for around a week, but he has always been more than happy to sit on our hands and crawl over our arms and stuff? i dont think we've ever bribed him xD


I really need to start weighing mine now that he's comfortable being out the viv.


----------



## achillobator

Wilson the Crestie said:


> our little lad is only 5gs and we've only had him for around a week, but he has always been more than happy to sit on our hands and crawl over our arms and stuff? i dont think we've ever bribed him xD


he could've been well handled before you got him, i make sure i handle my babies every day and they're very good. i've kept a few myself and the new owners say how nice and chilled my babies are


----------



## Sammysy

I am loving all the photos! hes a pic of my trio....


----------



## MattyD

Any tips on how to handle my newborn? It stays in one place in viv all time, doesnt really hide and hardly touched repashy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Any tips on how to handle my newborn? It stays in one place in viv all time, doesnt really hide and hardly touched repashy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Try spoon feeding the Repashy to make sure he is eating. It's very difficult to tell if they're helping themselves to the Repashy in a dish without catching them in the act.
I think they're stomachs are roughly the size of their eyes so don't expect to see clean bowls at that age!


----------



## Sammysy

MattyD said:


> Any tips on how to handle my newborn? It stays in one place in viv all time, doesnt really hide and hardly touched repashy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Best to sit close to the floor as the youngsters can be a little jumpy, so best to be close to the ground if one decides to take a flying leap! 

I find it best to use the space between your thumb and first finger to pick a younger crestie up, its the "webbed" space, right at the base of your hand between the thumb and first finger and you just scoop them up gently, encouraging them onto your hand.

Dont worry too much about the rapashy, people worry about "force feeding them" but i say, if you put some food on a spoon or on the end of a chop stick they will either eat it or ignore it. 

They are young, so will not be seen eating / not eat a lot, but as long as there is fresh food and water, im sure they will be fine


----------



## beckyj

Well I got up this morning and Darwin has dropped her tail in the night. The tail was hanging from the top of the foam background, so I can only think she trapped it somehow. I'm gutted  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## SublimeSparo

aw sorry to hear that, still they are fine without 

you might want to put him temporarily on paper towels to minimise infection

keep an eye on the stump too, if it doesn't heal quickly and properly you might have to pop to a vet\

also check around the viv and see if you need to patch anywhere up or if he could've got it caught somehow, might need slightly modifying


----------



## beckyj

SublimeSparo said:


> aw sorry to hear that, still they are fine without
> 
> you might want to put him temporarily on paper towels to minimise infection



She's on paper towels at the moment anyway as she's only 2 months old. 

I'm always so careful when I'm handling them and getting them out un-tangling their tails from plants etc, then she goes and drops it in the middle of the night!

I'll keep an eye on her to make sure it heals ok, how long do they usually take to heal? I've had a look all over the top of the background and where it was hanging, but I can't see anything :/
Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyD

Thanks muzz and sammy. Just wasnt sure about leaving it alone but reading that its good to handle them i thought best to ask. When i caught it it was really skittish and awkward to transfer box to box lol. Should id hide during the day because it seems to always be in same place on a vine right at top of the tank near the light. 


1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> I think perseverance is key. I stopped my handling routine for a couple of weeks before and he resorted to being really shy.
> Now I take him out every night even if if it just for half a minute or so and over the past couple of days I've found I don't have to trick him onto my hand as much, quite often he'll just walk onto it. :2thumb:



I was doing that and got to 3 days but he seemed to be getting worse, not more skittish but he would hide as soon as I came in the room, and not come out for ages if at all, so I thought I was over doing the handling, was thinking a break for a week would do him good? he has started to come out again, it's been about 5 days since I last handled him, not sure what to do now?


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> Thanks muzz and sammy. Just wasnt sure about leaving it alone but reading that its good to handle them i thought best to ask. When i caught it it was really skittish and awkward to transfer box to box lol. Should id hide during the day because it seems to always be in same place on a vine right at top of the tank near the light.
> 
> 
> 1.1.0 leopard gecko
> 0.1.1 crested gecko
> 2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A handling routine is good when you want to be able to handle the pet, all it does is teach the crestie to tolerate human contact but is of no benefit to them. Just to ourselves because who doesn't want to handle their pets?

That said make sure to give it about 2 weeks after being moved to a new set up before handling as they do suffer a bit from moving stress. After that feel free to get started on the handling routine.
At first just put your hand in so he gets used to it. It may take a while for it to approach your hand or at least not sprint from it. After that try handling him inside the viv or just outside it. Once he's comfortable with that it's safe enough to carry him over to the sofa or the bedroom etc.


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Well I got up this morning and Darwin has dropped her tail in the night. The tail was hanging from the top of the foam background, so I can only think she trapped it somehow. I'm gutted
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


sorry to hear that but maybe s/he just drop it for no reason, watching my crestie they really have to be aware of their tails at all times, when they sleep and just moving around, they get along just as well without one and it stops them having to always make sure their tail is wrapped in when sleeping, getting flappy tail syndrome can cause hip problems, so just try and see it as freeing up your crestie from feature problems and worrying about finding a good sleeping place for himself and also his tail.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I was doing that and got to 3 days but he seemed to be getting worse, not more skittish but he would hide as soon as I came in the room, and not come out for ages if at all, so I thought I was over doing the handling, was thinking a break for a week would do him good? he has started to come out again, it's been about 5 days since I last handled him, not sure what to do now?


As you know I've only got the same duration of experience as yourself so maybe others have different ideas that are more proven.
With myself though I went through the exact same stages, so I gave him a break for about 10-12 days if I remember. After that he was more skittish than before!

It's quite possible that the only true way to break him into handling is to just start taking him out each night. I've had success before keeping one hand on top of some upright bamboo and using the other one as a sheep dog to "chase" him up the bamboo onto my other hand.
Maybe it's even possible to get the gecko to associate handling with a tasty wax worm?


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> As you know I've only got the same duration of experience as yourself so maybe others have different ideas that are more proven.
> With myself though I went through the exact same stages, so I gave him a break for about 10-12 days if I remember. After that he was more skittish than before!
> 
> It's quite possible that the only true way to break him into handling is to just start taking him out each night. I've had success before keeping one hand on top of some upright bamboo and using the other one as a sheep dog to "chase" him up the bamboo onto my other hand.
> Maybe it's even possible to get the gecko to associate handling with a tasty wax worm?



tried the wax worms he never touched them, had 3 wiggling on the bed right in front of him.

He might just not like wax worms? as I tried a few n the viv too, in a bowl but none were touched, maybe I'll try with some crickets as I know he loves them but not sure how that will work on the bed?


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> tried the wax worms he never touched them, had 3 wiggling on the bed right in front of him.
> 
> He might just not like wax worms? as I tried a few n the viv too, in a bowl but none were touched, maybe I'll try with some crickets as I know he loves them but not sure how that will work on the bed?


Crickets on the bed? It was only a couple of months ago that we were scared of them and now you may be getting a little too close to them! :lol2:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Crickets on the bed? It was only a couple of months ago that we were scared of them and now you may be getting a little too close to them! :lol2:


good point, I guess finding one on the bed the other day makes it all seem normal now :gasp: still can't pick them up yet...guess that's next tuesday at this rate :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

Photos of handling Dr Horrible tonight.










Also there was really only one thing I had to try with the burst function on my new phone camera.


----------



## achillobator

bookends


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Photos of handling Dr Horrible tonight.
> 
> image
> 
> Also there was really only one thing I had to try with the burst function on my new phone camera.
> image
> image
> image



looking good, he looks so relaxed.

Seeing this post made me get mine out, he ran a little but when he realised he was caught he gave in quite easily, tried the crickets on the bed but he was not interested, he even walked over one at one point, guess he needs to relax a bit more when out before he's comfortable eating. Did yours take time before he started eating when out?

Got the Big gecko diet today, it's very green and herby smelling, I'm not expecting to find a clean bowl in the morning!


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> looking good, he looks so relaxed.
> 
> Seeing this post made me get mine out, he ran a little but when he realised he was caught he gave in quite easily, tried the crickets on the bed but he was not interested, he even walked over one at one point, guess he needs to relax a bit more when out before he's comfortable eating. Did yours take time before he started eating when out?
> 
> Got the Big gecko diet today, it's very green and herby smelling, I'm not expecting to find a clean bowl in the morning!


To be honest Dr Horrible with have a sniff of the milk lid when he's out but not really eat any. He'll spoon feed a bit. I did try a tub of crickets once and he pounced in and obliterated them.

Oh wow, you actually had the crickets on your bed? Well, I dare say you're more manly than I can ever hope to be!


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> To be honest Dr Horrible with have a sniff of the milk lid when he's out but not really eat any. He'll spoon feed a bit. I did try a tub of crickets once and he pounced in and obliterated them.
> 
> Oh wow, you actually had the crickets on your bed? Well, I dare say you're more manly than I can ever hope to be!



yeah I was braver than I thought, one nearly got away, it was either catch the gecko or catch the cricket, I chose the gecko and luckily the cricket hadn't got to the end of the bed yet : victory:
It didn't jump/move as fast as I was expecting so that was good, just a shame he didn't fancy it, he licked his lips at one point but no joy.


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys long time no post quick update on the cresties. Pumpkin and Oreo are both fine still chomping there repashy! Anyway here are some photos! 

Pumpkin.. Thinking he's hidden.. Can you spot him? 


There he is! 


Master of disguise at it again...


And eating his repashy off his nose!


Now for Oreo! Still as chill as ever! 






Thanks guys sorry for all the photos! 

Bret.


----------



## leonwales

Don't apologise for the photos I love them


----------



## aceboidz

does anyone here combine repashy with pangea fruit mix?


----------



## Jebb

aceboidz said:


> does anyone here combine repashy with pangea fruit mix?


some do, pangea have just brought out a complete diet too.


----------



## Jebb

just had my crestie out and noticed about 6 crickets at the top of the exo, sitting as nice as you like on the top of the background, has anyone blocked this area off, I wondering what's the best way? I don't want to use silicone or similar, something that can be removed if needed, the gap is about an inch from the top of the background to the mesh top, my heater sits in that area so I guess they are attracted to the heat.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Couple of updated pics 
JD my now sexed as male tri-coloured! He's also got mardi gras (red spots instead of black) along with his normal black dalmation 

































Now for my two new babies - mooshka the pinstripe and Smoosh the red bi-colour 

























 happy happy


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> just had my crestie out and noticed about 6 crickets at the top of the exo, sitting as nice as you like on the top of the background, has anyone blocked this area off, I wondering what's the best way? I don't want to use silicone or similar, something that can be removed if needed, the gap is about an inch from the top of the background to the mesh top, my heater sits in that area so I guess they are attracted to the heat.


Ah, that just reminded me of a dream I had last night of :censor: crickets.

Anyway I noticed this before my crestie took a love to crickets and let some survive the night. I tried to chase it out the top with a piece of paper and thats when I found out they can jump through the top of the Exo Terra by the wires!

Also an inch? In my exo it sits more snug with only about 1cm but that may be due to it being a different sized viv and background.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Ah, that just reminded me of a dream I had last night of :censor: crickets.
> 
> Anyway I noticed this before my crestie took a love to crickets and let some survive the night. I tried to chase it out the top with a piece of paper and thats when I found out they can jump through the top of the Exo Terra by the wires!
> 
> Also an inch? In my exo it sits more snug with only about 1cm but that may be due to it being a different sized viv and background.



I added 8 crickets last night, looks like they have all been invited to the penthouse too...what's the best way to block this area off?








[/URL]


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I added 8 crickets last night, looks like they have all been invited to the penthouse too...what's the best way to block this area off?
> 
> [


Damn....that's crazy!

I can't believe how much of a liking my crestie has taken to live food compared to a couple of months ago where he'd snub his nose at crickets then walk over to his CGD instead. Got some excellent videos of him jumping off of vines onto unsuspecting crickets now.

Edit:
Also how many medium crickets should a 4-5 month old crestie eat? I put in about 3 each night and they disappear in seconds. Should I be doing the how much can he eat in 15 minute game? I reckon given the option he'd eat a whole box in 15 minutes and I still can't comprehend how he can fit in 3 at a time as it stands.


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> I added 8 crickets last night, looks like they have all been invited to the penthouse too...what's the best way to block this area off?
> 
> image[/URL]


How about cutting a couple of cheap kitchen sponges length ways and wedging them in? Non toxic, cheap, quick fix and should do the job for a little while : victory:

**

Update on two of mine 

Sousuke

 



and the ever gravid Kyoko...she looks ready to pop and over when i roughly expected the next ones, i swear she likes making me worry!


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> what's the best way to block this area off?


Perhaps wedge in spare polystyrene seeing as that's what the background is made from anyway?


----------



## Jebb

yeah I'm going to have to try something as it's getting silly now, they have even started eating it! (the black patch, top right hand corner)

sponge sounds a good idea, might give that a try.

I thought about the polystyrene but I worry as he sleeps in that corner, I don't want his tail getting caught.


How many crickets? that's a hard one, I add 8 but how many of those are being eaten I don't know.

If he eats outside his viv, in a RUB maybe feed him some until he starts to look a little disinterested, then you will get an idea, I think they are just sick if they over do it? try and stop before then though :whistling2:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Try kitchen roll rolled up to block it off as a quick fix solution, that's what I did when babies got behind it. It worked 

Your dal spot is looking awesome Kimora, very nice! Waiting for a crestie to pop is awful isn't it lol I'm waiting for eggs to hatch including two leachianus eggs!!! Very nervous waiting game


----------



## Kimora

YoshiHCG said:


> Try kitchen roll rolled up to block it off as a quick fix solution, that's what I did when babies got behind it. It worked
> 
> *Your dal spot is looking awesome Kimora, very nice! Waiting for a crestie to pop is awful isn't it lol I'm waiting for eggs to hatch including two leachianus eggs!!! Very nervous waiting game*


Thankyou 

I hate the waiting :lol2: got two eggs on day 43 now and still looking good!
She went of her food yesterday so i'm hoping its soon! as she went of food for a few days prior lay last time


----------



## Jebb

forgot to say my Pangea arrived today, I must say if I had to eat one of these diets it would be this going by the look and smell...lets hope the little man agrees.


----------



## aceboidz

Jebb said:


> forgot to say my Pangea arrived today, I must say if I had to eat one of these diets it would be this going by the look and smell...lets hope the little man agrees.


report back :2thumb:


----------



## leonwales

I bought my first crested gecko. Need help with the morph also with a name


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> forgot to say my Pangea arrived today, I must say if I had to eat one of these diets it would be this going by the look and smell...lets hope the little man agrees.


I must say the Repashy smells very tempting. I've almost test tasted it for my gecko! If the Pangea smells even better than that I'll just chuck it in some pudding!



leonwales said:


> I bought my first crested gecko. Need help with the morph also with a name


I believe thats a harlequin but my knowledge on morphs has never really been tested.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Muz333 said:


> I must say the Repashy smells very tempting. I've almost test tasted it for my gecko!


I've test tasted both Repashy and Clarks for my gecko:blush:


----------



## Muz333

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I've test tasted both Repashy and Clarks for my gecko:blush:


Does it taste nice?


----------



## YoshiHCG

leonwales said:


> I bought my first crested gecko. Need help with the morph also with a name


Looks like a Harlequin to me


----------



## Jebb

Well first night with Pangea and no clean bowl  but he did eat more than he normally does with repashy, he'll eat 0.5-1g of Repashy, last night he ate 3g of Pangea, a lot better, I'll see how he goes with it, Pangea say it can normally takes 3 days for them to take to it.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Muz333 said:


> Does it taste nice?


Not really, tasted more powdery than fruity to me:lol2: Definitely smells tastier than it is aha


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Not really, tasted more powdery than fruity to me:lol2: Definitely smells tastier than it is aha


I don't think there is any fruit in it :gasp: some fruit flavouring I believe but that's all.


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> Well first night with Pangea and no clean bowl  but he did eat more than he normally does with repashy, he'll eat 0.5-1g of Repashy, last night he ate 3g of Pangea, a lot better, I'll see how he goes with it, Pangea say it can normally takes 3 days for them to take to it.


Where did you get it? Might try my ones on it see what happens!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> I don't think there is any fruit in it :gasp: some fruit flavouring I believe but that's all.


I thought so, I blend mine with pear and melon anyway and Pi loves it! Clean bowl almost every night :2thumb: Never actually see him though! He's always hiding sigh


----------



## beckyj

YoshiHCG said:


> Couple of updated pics
> JD my now sexed as male tri-coloured! He's also got mardi gras (red spots instead of black) along with his normal black dalmation
> image
> image
> image
> image[/UR
> Now for my two new babies - mooshka the pinstripe and Smoosh the red bi-colour
> [URL=http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p486/diddy_roller1/crested%20geckos%20aug13/faa03e8c95ebc9508776cdf5e20cd29b_zps1295041e.jpg]image
> image
> image
> 
> happy happy


Gorgeous Cresites! :flrt:
I think a red bicolour is next on my list!


----------



## Kimora

Sjames said:


> Where did you get it? Might try my ones on it see what happens!


Sue at Gecko Diet stocks it as well as Clarks, Repashy and Big fat gecko smoothie. Free delivery to boot : victory:


----------



## leonwales

It must be hard sleeping with no eye lids


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> Where did you get it? Might try my ones on it see what happens!



I got it from geckodiet... make sure you click on the right one, I nearly ordered the fruit mix instead of the complete, the complete is at the bottom, the fruit mix is not a complete diet.


----------



## YoshiHCG

beckyj said:


> Gorgeous Cresites! :flrt:
> I think a red bicolour is next on my list!


Thank youu  well this one may go up for sale, message me if your interested and we can work something out


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> Thank youu  well this one may go up for sale, message me if your interested and we can work something out


If only I had a spare setup!


----------



## beckyj

YoshiHCG said:


> Thank youu  well this one may go up for sale, message me if your interested and we can work something out



I would be very interested, but I think you're quite a way from me  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Yey! Just thought I'd try Pi with a couple of locusts since I was dusting some for my Leo's anyway so dropped a couple in next to his favourite hiding spot expecting them to be ignored but no, he came running out and scoffed two! Before realising I was watching and scuttled away again, so I've put a couple more in So excited to actually see him! Must have been the first time in a couple of days:whip:


----------



## Oddy

Heres a few snaps of my new little Crestie


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> If only I had a spare setup!


Got some lovely new babies in too, really odd colours, they'll go up for sale eventually, and eggs cooking! There's always room for a new setup 



beckyj said:


> I would be very interested, but I think you're quite a way from me
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


Ah we can help you with organising a courier or even deliver ourselves for petrol costs depending on distance


----------



## Muz333

Oddy said:


> Heres a few snaps of my new little Crestie


It scares me how similar this crestie looks to my own. :2thumb:



YoshiHCG said:


> Got some lovely new babies in too, really odd colours, they'll go up for sale eventually, and eggs cooking! There's always room for a new setup


Maybe one day. Also have my eye on possibly buying one of Sky7ines chocolate pinstripes when I get a spare viv which I may get this upcoming pay day. Would make life a lot easier when making a custom background to have a spare vivarium.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Maybe one day. Also have my eye on possibly buying one of Sky7ines chocolate pinstripes when I get a spare viv which I may get this upcoming pay day. Would make life a lot easier when making a custom background to have a spare vivarium.


Yeah  They are beautiful pinstripes. Well I'm working on a few things over the winter and have exciting projects crestie wise and goods wise  

Got some eggs in the incubator from my first pairing of Jack and Sweep and Sooty and Sweep which are halloweens and the wonderful chocolate flame so it'll be interesting to see what they make  I'm quite excited! 

It seems custom backgrounds and custom setups are really starting to make a hit on the market and becoming very popular! Its good to see


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> Yeah  They are beautiful pinstripes. Well I'm working on a few things over the winter and have exciting projects crestie wise and goods wise
> 
> Got some eggs in the incubator from my first pairing of Jack and Sweep and Sooty and Sweep which are halloweens and the wonderful chocolate flame so it'll be interesting to see what they make  I'm quite excited!
> 
> It seems custom backgrounds and custom setups are really starting to make a hit on the market and becoming very popular! Its good to see


If I had it my way I'd fill my flat with Geckos. Realistically I'll only ever be allowed 3 or 4 set ups before my partner would reign me in. The trouble is there at at least four gecko species I want never mind all the beautiful variations within them.
I'm still undecided on whether I go solely for a varied crestie collection or a varied gecko collection (I love a lot of the day geckos, Tokays and Satanic leaf geckos).

Either way I'm getting a bit ahead of myself as I've only been a reptile owner for 2.5 months as it stands!


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> If I had it my way I'd fill my flat with Geckos. Realistically I'll only ever be allowed 3 or 4 set ups before my partner would reign me in. The trouble is there at at least four gecko species I want never mind all the beautiful variations within them.
> I'm still undecided on whether I go solely for a varied crestie collection or a varied gecko collection (I love a lot of the day geckos, Tokays and Satanic leaf geckos).
> 
> Either way I'm getting a bit ahead of myself as I've only been a reptile owner for 2.5 months as it stands!


I'm lucky that my partner is reptile mad too. we have about 28 different reptiles at the moment  Working on getting a shed and converting it so I can move my work out of the house. 

I have to be careful though on buying any more. Next lot is coming in March I think from the US 

Ah I have a pair of tokays. noisy buggers, they'll be for sale in the next few months possibly too as I do need to make space for the US imports. 

Go with what you'll enjoy better, if you want variation go for it, just think of adult size what space they'll need, whats going to cost more care wise etc  which you've already thought about im sure 

I've only had my geckos just over a year now but I'm cramming info all the time, looking online, reading books and my partner teaches me alot, he's been doing this for over 11 years now!


----------



## beckyj

Muz333 said:


> If I had it my way I'd fill my flat with Geckos. Realistically I'll only ever be allowed 3 or 4 set ups before my partner would reign me in. The trouble is there at at least four gecko species I want never mind all the beautiful variations within them.
> I'm still undecided on whether I go solely for a varied crestie collection or a varied gecko collection (I love a lot of the day geckos, Tokays and Satanic leaf geckos).
> 
> Either way I'm getting a bit ahead of myself as I've only been a reptile owner for 2.5 months as it stands!


I've only been a Crestie owner for 6 months, and I bought my first one with the intention of her being the only one! I now have 3 and I've really got into them!

I have considered other Gecko species and I do quite like Leo's. I may get into others in the future, but at the moment I'm totally in love with Cresties!


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> I'm lucky that my partner is reptile mad too. we have about 28 different reptiles at the moment  Working on getting a shed and converting it so I can move my work out of the house.
> 
> I have to be careful though on buying any more. Next lot is coming in March I think from the US


Impressive collection!



YoshiHCG said:


> Ah I have a pair of tokays. noisy buggers, they'll be for sale in the next few months possibly too as I do need to make space for the US imports.


They do look like fascinating creatures. What is it that they're being replaced by?



YoshiHCG said:


> Go with what you'll enjoy better, if you want variation go for it, just think of adult size what space they'll need, whats going to cost more care wise etc  which you've already thought about im sure


I'd do both giving the chance! I'm in love with cresties and it makes sense to build on that collection which will make buying live food more efficient with less wastage. However day geckos would give me something to look at during the day too. Also I can start a drosophila collection easily as I work in a lab and know a few people work with the species. :whistling2:



YoshiHCG said:


> I've only had my geckos just over a year now but I'm cramming info all the time, looking online, reading books and my partner teaches me alot, he's been doing this for over 11 years now!


Yeah, I dare say I spend just as much time on these forums learning about geckos as I do researching in my, well, research career. :lol2:

Edit:
Also you're a she, it always throws me off when someone turns out to be female on the internet for whatever reason. Guess I just operate under the assumption that everything is male (include my unsexed gecko but I _think_ he's starting to develop his plums).


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Edit:
> Also you're a she, it always throws me off when someone turns out to be female on the internet for whatever reason. Guess I just operate under the assumption that everything is male (include my unsexed gecko but I _think_ he's starting to develop his plums).


Me too, I try and use "they" or s/he but most of the time I'm lazy and they are a "he" and I'll just take the flack when I get it wrong, some people can get a little upset when wrongly sexed :lol2:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Impressive collection!
> They do look like fascinating creatures. What is it that they're being replaced by?
> I'd do both giving the chance! I'm in love with cresties and it makes sense to build on that collection which will make buying live food more efficient with less wastage. However day geckos would give me something to look at during the day too. Also I can start a drosophila collection easily as I work in a lab and know a few people work with the species. :whistling2:
> Yeah, I dare say I spend just as much time on these forums learning about geckos as I do researching in my, well, research career.
> Edit:
> Also you're a she, it always throws me off when someone turns out to be female on the internet for whatever reason. Guess I just operate under the assumption that everything is male (include my unsexed gecko but I _think_ he's starting to develop his plums).


Thank you  We've worked hard on the collection, a few pets but I'm working hard on my NC gecko's. The leachies were a highlight of this year 
They are amazing looking, and make cute noises! but they are being replaced by 3 crested geckos. 2 males and an unsexed. All stunning and one is a morph not commonly seen over this way, so I'm looking forward to working with it!
Yeah I know what you mean with wanting to work with different geckos, I have a couple of spinys for the fun part and a waxy monkey tree frog who is lovely and a couple of snakes, my partner has all his reps that I enjoy too but my hard work and breeding is with the cresties, working on the structures and morphs to produce good looking, healthy geckos! I'd love some sara's one day, partner wants satanics.

Ahaa yes I am a she ! 20 years old and full of ideas and ambition ^^ I can do this as well as any guy...and i'm going to prove it too!


----------



## Sky7ine

Babies are coming on nicely


----------



## Sjames

Pogo!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

newbie to the world of cresties but heres my ickle baby :flrt:



is it too early to be sure of its morph?


----------



## YoshiHCG

Naomi23jayne said:


> newbie to the world of cresties but heres my ickle baby
> is it too early to be sure of its morph?


Looks like a flame atm  may obtain more patterning as he or she grows however  very cute! Welcome to the addictive world


----------



## Naomi23jayne

YoshiHCG said:


> Looks like a flame atm  may obtain more patterning as he or she grows however  very cute! Welcome to the addictive world


aha thank you  in the middle picture you can see its developed some patterning on the sides and legs it looks more distinct in person so could it be a possible harlequin? or can patterns come and fade as they get older?


----------



## Sammysy

My cresties, bottom to top in the first image: karl , sheldon, sahara-


----------



## Muz333

Naomi23jayne said:


> aha thank you  in the middle picture you can see its developed some patterning on the sides and legs it looks more distinct in person so could it be a possible harlequin? or can patterns come and fade as they get older?


I was going to say the same but decided to reserve posting comment because of the patterning on the side. For now I'd say flame but it may yet prove to be a harlequin.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Naomi23jayne said:


> aha thank you  in the middle picture you can see its developed some patterning on the sides and legs it looks more distinct in person so could it be a possible harlequin? or can patterns come and fade as they get older?


Yes patterns can develop and fade as they grow, once full grown they don't tend to change only fire up. But yes could possibly turn out harlequin 



Sammysy said:


> My cresties, bottom to top in the first image: karl , sheldon, sahara-


Wow last one is an absolute cracker  very nice cresties but the last wow



On another note jack laid two more eggs!! Halloween babies, how fitting for this time of year, can't wait til they hatch  got three more already cooking and 2 leachianus eggs which are getting bigger!! Very excited


----------



## Jamesah1975

Hi guys and gals. Question for you. Food bowls, what do you use and where do you put them?

Stupid question, I hear you ask, lol. But there is a reason. My son gets his crestie next month to add to his gecko collection, but after getting everything sorted we thought we would get magnetic food dishes/shelves. But bugger me we never thought they were so expensive. Over twenty quid for a self with a couple of magnets, balls to that. i will start designing my own like I notmally do when I refuse to pay for something, but in the mean time, what do you use?


----------



## Jebb

Jamesah1975 said:


> Hi guys and gals. Question for you. Food bowls, what do you use and where do you put them?
> 
> Stupid question, I hear you ask, lol. But there is a reason. My son gets his crestie next month to add to his gecko collection, but after getting everything sorted we thought we would get magnetic food dishes/shelves. But bugger me we never thought they were so expensive. Over twenty quid for a self with a couple of magnets, balls to that. i will start designing my own like I notmally do when I refuse to pay for something, but in the mean time, what do you use?


I make my own, very easy, I made two, one from cork which is his bed and one from polystyrene for his food.

I prefer the cork ones tbh and will probably swap the food one to cork in the future, I prefer the natural look.

And of course the food is in milk lids.


----------



## Jamesah1975

Jebb said:


> I make my own, very easy, I made two, one from cork which is his bed and one from polystyrene for his food.
> 
> I prefer the cork ones tbh and will probably swap the food one to cork in the future, I prefer the natural look.
> 
> And of course the food is in milk lids.


Hi Jebb, got any pics please?


----------



## Jebb

Jamesah1975 said:


> Hi Jebb, got any pics please?


It looks gold but it's not, it's just the flash makes it look like that.







[/URL]

sorry the cork one is hard to photo as it's now in place.







[/URL]


----------



## YoshiHCG

Milk lids to put repashy in and I'm currently designing affordable ledges and natural feeding platforms for babies and adults


----------



## Muz333

YoshiHCG said:


> Milk lids to put repashy in and I'm currently designing affordable ledges and natural feeding platforms for babies and adults


I'd be quite interested in the results of these feeding platforms. Make sure to post pictures when they are ready and how to buy.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> I'd be quite interested in theI results of these feeding platforms. Make sure to post pictures when they are ready and how to buy.


Thanks muz  long way to go yet but working hard so i can produce these for all gecko owners  all part of my big plans hehe and they definitely won't cost over £20!!


----------



## Kimora

Finally did the last two Cresties with a DIY shoot last week 





Rest from those two are on my picture thread :flrt:

My Trigger happy Crestie Group Thread


----------



## Sky7ine

Grabbed a few pics today of a few babies 


























More can be found here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...24-more-pics-our-babies-pic.html#post11611982


----------



## Muz333

Finally got around to a weigh in but he seemed to think it was a game of jump over the scales, onto my legs, up onto my shoulder and onto the table!

Eventually got him to sit still. Does 14g for a gecko of expected age 5-6 months (depending how old he was when I got him) sound about right?


----------



## YoshiHCG

Muz333 said:


> Finally got around to a weigh in but he seemed to think it was a game of jump over the scales, onto my legs, up onto my shoulder and onto the table!
> 
> Eventually got him to sit still. Does 14g for a gecko of expected age 5-6 months (depending how old he was when I got him) sound about right?


Sounds pretty good, I have one whos about 8 months old now I think and hes 22g, thats because hes an absolute beast and eats everything. 

My two diddy 3 month old babies are 6g and 5g. So yours sounds fine 

Sweep my breeder male is 47g

Females are 29g, 38g and 43g. The 29g has been unwell of recent and then went and laid 2 dud eggs so thats the reason her weight is so low. She's chomping down repashy now and will be up to weight in no time  Want to get the 38g up to in the 40's too.


----------



## leonwales

What are the best scales to weigh crested geckos?


----------



## Sky7ine

leonwales said:


> What are the best scales to weigh crested geckos?


I use these Precision Pocket Scales : Scales : Maplin Electronics


----------



## Stretfordchris

Where do you guys get your magnets from?
Also any idea as to where to get some bamboo poles as the local garden centres are a no go.


----------



## Jebb

Stretfordchris said:


> Where do you guys get your magnets from?
> Also any idea as to where to get some bamboo poles as the local garden centres are a no go.



Amazon sell them but they are a bit expensive but their cork bark tubes are a lot cheaper and great for a crestie, I got my magnets from ebay 10 LARGE and STRONG Neodymium disc magnets 20mm dia x 3mm N35 craft fridge diy | eBay


----------



## Sky7ine

I always get mine from here excellent service Buy Neodymium Magnets (NdFeB) | first4magnets.com


----------



## SHAOLINMONK

cute!:2thumb:


Sky7ine said:


> Grabbed a few pics today of a few babies
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> More can be found here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...24-more-pics-our-babies-pic.html#post11611982


----------



## SHAOLINMONK

no,i dont think so,they normally keep their morph: victory:.


Naomi23jayne said:


> newbie to the world of cresties but heres my ickle baby :flrt:
> [URL="http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/crested%20gecko/20131011_161956_zps1ca0a92d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/crested%20gecko/IMG-20131028-WA0001_zpsbd8e7505.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/crested%20gecko/IMG_20131005_155240_zps6222d91f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> is it too early to be sure of its morph?


----------



## Kimora

Naomi23jayne said:


> newbie to the world of cresties but heres my ickle baby :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/crested%20gecko/20131011_161956_zps1ca0a92d.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/crested%20gecko/IMG-20131028-WA0001_zpsbd8e7505.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/crested%20gecko/IMG_20131005_155240_zps6222d91f.jpg]image[/URL]
> is it too early to be sure of its morph?





SHAOLINMONK said:


> no,i dont think so,they normally keep their morph: victory:.


Not strictly true SHAOLINMONK..

Where as you can get a good indicator not that long after hatching, cresties will continue to develop their patterning and colour which in turn can impact on what they are labeled as.
For example...Dal's and Super dals can continue to gain spots after they're first birthday...the number of spots impacts whether they are super or not (100+).
As it stands i agree with the others...appears flame, but as it matures there is still a possibility that it'll fall under Harlequin or even Extreme Harlequin (using as an example only)...all depends how the crestie develops. : victory:


----------



## lozmick

Im setting a viv up ready for a crestie what flowering plants are safe to use? I want the viv to look really colourful and tropical


----------



## Kimora

lozmick said:


> Im setting a viv up ready for a crestie what flowering plants are safe to use? I want the viv to look really colourful and tropical


I like the variation in Bromeliads for colour, i also use Peace lily but its quick to wilt so requires more water than a normal misting would give. : victory:
Wandering Jew is a lovely purple/green creeper you could use and Croton has Vivid foliage.


----------



## lozmick

What flowers are safe to use in the crestie viv im making


----------



## lozmick

Thanks kimora


----------



## Muz333

Stretfordchris said:


> Where do you guys get your magnets from?
> Also any idea as to where to get some bamboo poles as the local garden centres are a no go.


B&Q have the bamboo poles for under a tenner and a large enough size to fill out a good sized 60x45x60 viv.


----------



## leonwales

Sky7ine said:


> I use these Precision Pocket Scales : Scales : Maplin Electronics


Thanks i ordered a cheaper version off ebay


----------



## Stretfordchris

Muz333 said:


> B&Q have the bamboo poles for under a tenner and a large enough size to fill out a good sized 60x45x60 viv.


Got one today, thank you! £8.48 for a 1.8mx6cm. Will look great, also picked up something which I'm going to use as a magnetic hide on the side of the viv.


----------



## Stretfordchris

Finally got a few decent pics of my lil dude, about time as he's been settling. Supposedly just over a year old, measured and weighed him at - body length 11cm and 40g, that sound right to you all? No idea on morphs (snakes yes, crestie noob) so any help, guessing he is just an olive. He darkens considerably, including his tail. When he's light he even shows some aqua colouration around his legs.


----------



## Kimora

Stretfordchris said:


> Finally got a few decent pics of my lil dude, about time as he's been settling. Supposedly just over a year old, measured and weighed him at - body length 11cm and 40g, that sound right to you all? No idea on morphs (snakes yes, crestie noob) so any help, guessing he is just an olive. He darkens considerably, including his tail. When he's light he even shows some aqua colouration around his legs.
> imageimageimage


Looks like my Yellow Tigers  they don't fire *up* they fire down so to speak.
Sounds a good size to me though they are all different and grow at different paces. : victory:


----------



## Jebb

Kimora said:


> Looks like my Yellow Tigers  they don't fire *up* they fire down so to speak.
> Sounds a good size to me though they are all different and grow at different paces. : victory:


glad someone said it as that always confused me when I see people saying their crestie fires up, as I have never seen mine do it, I was slightly concerned :blush: he will go a lot lighter when asleep, but as you say they will go lighter but not darker (that is what you're saying isn't it? think I have just confused myself again), I guess it all depends what you class as it's normal colouring.


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> glad someone said it as that always confused me when I see people saying their crestie fires up, as I have never seen mine do it, I was slightly concerned :blush: he will go a lot lighter when asleep, but as you say they will go lighter but not darker (that is what you're saying isn't it? think I have just confused myself again), I guess it all depends what you class as it's normal colouring.


From what I've observed firing up is the act of becoming more vivid and with a higher contrast whereas their 'normal' colours are muted. : victory:
In the case of my tigers they won't brighten up like a flame or Harley, the stripes darken and become far more prominate...in extreme cases off being miffed they will go from a muted yellow/mustard to a deep brown with even darker stripes...which is why I refer it to firing down rather than up 

My yellow brindle will go from a muted creamish colour to a toxic orange and the super dal will go from cream to a blushed orange/red/yellow. 

So yeah, I think firing up means to contrast and become richer rather than brighten


----------



## Stretfordchris

This is the comparison for the light colouration above whilst a friend was holding him. No idea of behavioural/mood links yet but I'll get there with time.


----------



## Jebb

Kimora said:


> From what I've observed firing up is the act of becoming more vivid and with a higher contrast whereas their 'normal' colours are muted. : victory:
> In the case of my tigers they won't brighten up like a flame or Harley, the stripes darken and become far more prominate...in extreme cases off being miffed they will go from a muted yellow/mustard to a deep brown with even darker stripes...which is why I refer it to firing down rather than up
> 
> My yellow brindle will go from a muted creamish colour to a toxic orange and the super dal will go from cream to a blushed orange/red/yellow.
> 
> So yeah, I think firing up means to contrast and become richer rather than brighten


Just as I thought :whistling2:


----------



## Kimora

Stretfordchris said:


> This is the comparison for the light colouration above whilst a friend was holding him. No idea of behavioural/mood links yet but I'll get there with time.image


Here's my two Tigers for example 

Kyoko Unfired/normal colours...



Fired up and more prominent. 



Shinji unfired..



Just after clean out day and all fired up..



A few things can cause them to fire up from what i've seen and some do it more than others - Stress, excitement, time of day, heat and lighting can all play its part.
Sometimes they can also *misfire*, where parts of them will fire up (for example: parts of their body has been exposed to light) and will look patchy 

If there is anything that needs correcting in what i've said then please do as these are just my observations : victory:


----------



## Kimora

Well...Update time for Kyoko with her egg laying! though she recently looked like she was going to lay another clutch, its looking like (i'm almost 100% sure) she won't be now. :hmm:

At a guess i'd say reabsorbed (not quite sure on the mechanics with that in regards to cresties) and with it being late in the season won't lay again now till after the new year (if she's going too again). I've emptied her enclosure and found nothing, her pear shape has been replaced with that of a general size and its been nearly 60 days since the last eggs (currently day 57 for Chi and Chong!). 

Upside, she's eating well and her normal sweet self lol

 
^ From this ^ with a pear shape.................................................................. ^To this ^



: victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I need some advise, I've gotten to the point of never seeing my crested gecko that I'm thinking about selling him. I know it may sound rather irrational but I bought him so I'd be able to observe him explore the planted habitat I created for him and occasionally handle him. I've had him around two months and have seen him twice? Handled him twice, once when actually putting him into his viv after collecting him and once when I happened to see him near the front if his viv and on both occasions he was extremely panicked and i felt awful. It's honestly really upsetting me and I know it shouldn't, I've wanted to own a crested gecko for so long and had built up an expectation. I don't know what to do, I still want to own a crested gecko just Pi really isn't people friendly and barely leaves his hiding spot. I'd love to keep him and own another who perhaps I could handle but I am at my maximum capacity of reptiles so would have to rehome him if I wanted to purchase another and I feel awful even thinking about replacing him but I don't know wht to do I'm sorry if I sound heartless, I just dont know what to do and it's really getting to me.


----------



## Kimora

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I need some advise, I've gotten to the point of never seeing my crested gecko that I'm thinking about selling him. I know it may sound rather irrational but I bought him so I'd be able to observe him explore the planted habitat I created for him and occasionally handle him. I've had him around two months and have seen him twice? Handled him twice, once when actually putting him into his viv after collecting him and once when I happened to see him near the front if his viv and on both occasions he was extremely panicked and i felt awful. It's honestly really upsetting me and I know it shouldn't, I've wanted to own a crested gecko for so long and had built up an expectation. I don't know what to do, I still want to own a crested gecko just Pi really isn't people friendly and barely leaves his hiding spot. I'd love to keep him and own another who perhaps I could handle but I am at my maximum capacity of reptiles so would have to rehome him if I wanted to purchase another and I feel awful even thinking about replacing him but I don't know wht to do I'm sorry if I sound heartless, I just dont know what to do and it's really getting to me.


Not heartless no, I kept Leo's briefly years ago and came to the conclusion very fast that they really weren't for me...mine where all rehomed with a family member who however loved Leo's...oe of which is still kicking about today!
Cresties are the first lizard i've kept since the leo's...always favoring snakes before and branding lizards as a whole a bad choice where i was concerned, but cresties *work* for me!
I have two that dislike handling but two that tolerate it extremely well so for me it works out quite well...but you are at your space limit.
Personally? If you do not have any joy in keeping him then i'd rehome him to someone that would. No point looking after an animal that you have little to no enthusiasm for. 
You could also work on handling him (i'm currently doing this with one of my adult males), gain his trust and build his confidence...but that is down to whether you even want too now. : victory:


----------



## Muz333

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I need some advise, I've gotten to the point of never seeing my crested gecko that I'm thinking about selling him. I know it may sound rather irrational but I bought him so I'd be able to observe him explore the planted habitat I created for him and occasionally handle him. I've had him around two months and have seen him twice? Handled him twice, once when actually putting him into his viv after collecting him and once when I happened to see him near the front if his viv and on both occasions he was extremely panicked and i felt awful. It's honestly really upsetting me and I know it shouldn't, I've wanted to own a crested gecko for so long and had built up an expectation. I don't know what to do, I still want to own a crested gecko just Pi really isn't people friendly and barely leaves his hiding spot. I'd love to keep him and own another who perhaps I could handle but I am at my maximum capacity of reptiles so would have to rehome him if I wanted to purchase another and I feel awful even thinking about replacing him but I don't know wht to do I'm sorry if I sound heartless, I just dont know what to do and it's really getting to me.


Either start a handling routine or sell him on. Not at all heartless to send a pet to a loving home rather than persist with it for over ten years if it just isn't for you!


----------



## beckyj

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I need some advise, I've gotten to the point of never seeing my crested gecko that I'm thinking about selling him. I know it may sound rather irrational but I bought him so I'd be able to observe him explore the planted habitat I created for him and occasionally handle him. I've had him around two months and have seen him twice? Handled him twice, once when actually putting him into his viv after collecting him and once when I happened to see him near the front if his viv and on both occasions he was extremely panicked and i felt awful. It's honestly really upsetting me and I know it shouldn't, I've wanted to own a crested gecko for so long and had built up an expectation. I don't know what to do, I still want to own a crested gecko just Pi really isn't people friendly and barely leaves his hiding spot. I'd love to keep him and own another who perhaps I could handle but I am at my maximum capacity of reptiles so would have to rehome him if I wanted to purchase another and I feel awful even thinking about replacing him but I don't know wht to do I'm sorry if I sound heartless, I just dont know what to do and it's really getting to me.



It's not heartless no if you're enjoying keeping him. Could you perhaps try handling him a bit more? I have two that are fine with being handled, and one that's not keen! When I first got him he would freak out when I tried to hold him and run around like a loony. He's still skittish when I get him out of his Exo, but he's much better once he's out now and will walk about quite happily on my hands and arms. I just handled him for very short periods every day. It takes time and patience, but it is possible.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Thanks for the replies, I'd love to handle him more but as I said I never see him. I know where his hide spot is but it's a small gap so I can't reach in to scoop him up calmly and am scared I'd hurt him if I tried to just grab him. The thing is I really do love crested geckos and have wanted to own one for ages, it's just my experience with the one I have isn't great. I suppose I'm just looking for a solution other than having to sell him but can't really see one


----------



## lozmick

Personally id remove his hiding spot providing he has other ones to go in maybe that may help you to see him more? Id try that before doing anything drastic.


----------



## Jebb

make sure he has loads of hiding places but none that you can't get to if you want to hold him.

I found cornering them rather than grabbing them was the better way for me to do it.

Once he sees he is cornered he should walk onto your hand, the thought of grabbing mine was putting me off, that's why it took me so long to start handling him, he will now run away but he will just walk onto my hand when I block him from running away.

but as said above if it's not working out for you then see if you can find him somewhere else that will offer at least the same level of care you do or better.

Keep in mind though your next one could be the same, people say they calm down when older, so it might be worth making a big effort to get him used to handling, I was more stressed then the crestie but once I got the knack of getting him out of the viv, it made it a lot easier.

I normally remove the mesh top to get him out, he will run away for a few seconds then he always heads to the top of the viv and out the top, where I'm waiting for him.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I found cornering them rather than grabbing them was the better way for me to do it.
> 
> Once he sees he is cornered he should walk onto your hand, the thought of grabbing mine was putting me off, that's why it took me so long to start handling him, he will now run away but he will just walk onto my hand when I block him from running away.
> 
> I normally remove the mesh top to get him out, he will run away for a few seconds then he always heads to the top of the viv and out the top, where I'm waiting for him.


So are you manage to handle your gecko more regularly now? :2thumb:

I take mine out most nights for 5-10 minutes and like you I find blocking them off works best as then he just runs up my arm and jumps onto my shoulder. 

That said he's a clever wee blighter, he will stare at the door and if he sees me open it without a box of crickets in hand he'll try to run away!
Plus he knows what areas he can hide in without me being able to reach for so thats where he makes his bee lines too.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

lozmick said:


> Personally id remove his hiding spot providing he has other ones to go in maybe that may help you to see him more? Id try that before doing anything drastic.


I've been thinking that but the problem is his hiding spot is between the background of the viv and a foam side as you ca see in these pictures ( you can just about spot him in the bottom of the second picture)
















Please excuse the frazzled plant, its planted into some cork bark and doesn't have much soil I'm looking to replace it with a Bromelaid. 
This is the rest of his viv









I was thinking of filling the gap with expander foam and covering with eco earth like the rest of the side, it'd just be a matter of having to try somehow get him out as he wont budge and ive tried previously to try coax him out by nudging it just never works.


----------



## Muz333

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I've been thinking that but the problem is his hiding spot is between the background of the viv and a foam side as you ca see in these pictures ( you can just about spot him in the bottom of the second picture)
> I was thinking of filling the gap with expander foam and covering with eco earth like the rest of the side, it'd just be a matter of having to try somehow get him out as he wont budge and ive tried previously to try coax him out by nudging it just never works.


I'd fill it out when you get the chance to as you suggest. On another note, I've probably said it before, but what a beautiful set up!


----------



## Sjames

Wicked set up by the way! Every geckos different I guess my newest Crestie is about and about kinda guy out during the day sometimes to. I've never really worried about handling but it is nice from time to time. Even tho I have 5 stenos and havnt seen 4 for about two weeks. Also a rankin that bites me. But it doesn't worry me like everyone's said it's not heartless just this ones not for you but I'm sure someone will love him just as much as you do. If give it a few more months if it was me to see if there's any improvement. We've all been in this position.


----------



## Sky7ine

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I was thinking of filling the gap with expander foam and covering with eco earth like the rest of the side, it'd just be a matter of having to try somehow get him out as he wont budge and ive tried previously to try coax him out by nudging it just never works.


Lovely looking setup  One thing i would suggest trying is to add some more cover and branches in the middle high up, it might help him to feel more secure and encourage him to come out more.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Sky7ine said:


> Lovely looking setup  One thing i would suggest trying is to add some more cover and branches in the middle high up, it might help him to feel more secure and encourage him to come out more.


I will have a look online for some nice branches i can wedge between the foam sides and purchase a few more plants. I'll nip to B&Q this weekend and grab some expander foam then, its just coaxing him out that will be a problem
Thanks for the advise though everyone, you've really helped I was having a bit of a blind panic before I appologise:blush:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> So are you manage to handle your gecko more regularly now? :2thumb:
> 
> I take mine out most nights for 5-10 minutes and like you I find blocking them off works best as then he just runs up my arm and jumps onto my shoulder.
> 
> That said he's a clever wee blighter, he will stare at the door and if he sees me open it without a box of crickets in hand he'll try to run away!
> Plus he knows what areas he can hide in without me being able to reach for so thats where he makes his bee lines too.


yeah near enough, I say that as the little bugger hid in the cork tube the other day, but normally he will run up the side of the glass, then onto the mesh lid I leave up rested on the wall, he will climb onto that, then I can block him, from behind and he'll just walk onto my hand, he seems to accept it much more, the initial run just seems for show...he has his pride!

Still to take those pics though as I haven't had him out in a few days.


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> yeah near enough, I say that as the little bugger hid in the cork tube the other day, but normally he will run up the side of the glass, then onto the mesh lid I leave up rested on the wall, he will climb onto that, then I can block him, from behind and he'll just walk onto my hand, he seems to accept it much more, the initial run just seems for show...he has his pride!
> 
> Still to take those pics though as I haven't had him out in a few days.


Yeah we are needing pics! Don't think I've ever seen him


----------



## Jebb

does he sleep in that gap too?

Nice setup, but as he is really skittish I would try and add some plants that will cover him if he sits on the top branch.

Even a couple of plastic ones will do until you can grow or buy one big enough to provide cover.

I did this and the first day I added the plastic plant he slept behind it that night, upto then he would sleep at the bottom of the viv, you can not over do the cover.


----------



## GECKO MICK

Stretfordchris said:


> Finally got a few decent pics of my lil dude, about time as he's been settling. Supposedly just over a year old, measured and weighed him at - body length 11cm and 40g, that sound right to you all? No idea on morphs (snakes yes, crestie noob) so any help, guessing he is just an olive. He darkens considerably, including his tail. When he's light he even shows some aqua colouration around his legs.
> imageimageimage


Nice crestie.


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> Yeah we are needing pics! Don't think I've ever seen him


I have posted one of him sleeping, admittedly it wasn't a good pic :blush:

It's just I normally handle him in the dark, I don't wake him in the daytime, once his room lights are out I don't like to turn any back on, but he's more used to being handled now so I'll get a couple with a side light on.


----------



## Vanja

Hey all!
It's been a while since I was here... but now I'm back! 

I'm waiting for some eggs and hopefully fertile, from my new female Rose and male Slash.
I also have a younger crested male 1 year old which I'm also planning to breed with the right female in the future 

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/vetekuddensgeckos
Here's my website: vetekuddensgeckos.weebly.com

Slash 









Rose









Axl


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> I have posted one of him sleeping, admittedly it wasn't a good pic :blush:
> 
> It's just I normally handle him in the dark, I don't wake him in the daytime, once his room lights are out I don't like to turn any back on, but he's more used to being handled now so I'll get a couple with a side light on.


If i have to wake them up (my pictures are normally done whilst cleaning...not all the time but most the times  ) i either do it first thing in the morning so they have plenty of time to scrabble off and get a decent kip or just before sun down...I find doing it this way means mine aren't *Startled* awake but also aren't awake enough to go ninja on my behind (which two of them are very prone to do :lol2: )


----------



## beckyj

My little 6g Darwin frog bottom is quite possibly the boldest Crestie ever! She was sat on her cork bark the other day proudly eating shed off her face! Then yesterday evening, I turned the lights out a 6 and put the roaches in and at 10 past 6 she was down in the bowl boldly eating them in front of us while we watched! In all the time I've had Mavis I've never once seen her shed or eat anything! Amazing how they all have individual personalities :flrt:


----------



## Jamesah1975

Getting the viv sorted for Sunday when we pick up our crestie and i have a question. We havnt a particually warm house so ive got a heat mat, but unsure where to put it. From what ive read on a few care sheets, a few seem to say on the side. Would that be correct?

Thats where i have put it atm and set it at 26 degree's if it gets chilly.


Have i done things right or can you advise better please?


----------



## Kimora

Jamesah1975 said:


> Getting the viv sorted for Sunday when we pick up our crestie and i have a question. We havnt a particually warm house so ive got a heat mat, but unsure where to put it. From what ive read on a few care sheets, a few seem to say on the side. Would that be correct?
> 
> Thats where i have put it atm and set it at 26 degree's if it gets chilly.
> 
> 
> Have i done things right or can you advise better please?


If you are going to use a mat, it will need to be on the side. If the viv is an exo do not put it on the back as the background will not allow the heat through.
Please remember that Mats do nothing for ambient, they are a surface heater *only*. A lot of care sheets are outdated so i'll warn you now : victory:
A better form of heating would be a ceramic. This will raise the ambients and provide a gradient. You will need...a ceramic holder (standard plastic bulb holders will melt and warp), a dimmer or a pulse stat and a dome. All can be bought cheaply enough online for a one off cost...the only replacements will be the bulbs and these choose to blow whenever :lol2: i've had one last 2 months, one last 10 months and i've seen other keepers have the same ceramic going after a year.

I'm not going to tell you what to do, too many people keep differently and form different opinions..

HOWEVER!

I urge you to seriously look at a ceramic setup : victory:


----------



## Jebb

Jamesah1975 said:


> Getting the viv sorted for Sunday when we pick up our crestie and i have a question. We havnt a particually warm house so ive got a heat mat, but unsure where to put it. From what ive read on a few care sheets, a few seem to say on the side. Would that be correct?
> 
> Thats where i have put it atm and set it at 26 degree's if it gets chilly.
> 
> 
> Have i done things right or can you advise better please?


A mat in a warmish house is not great, a mat in a coldish house is pointless, I have a cold house and my ceramic heater only just keeps the viv warm enough, you deffo need a ceramic in a cold house.

What temp is the room where the crestie will be kept normally at?


----------



## Jamesah1975

It differs tbh, can come down to 19.

Looks like im shopping tomorrow then, lol


----------



## Jebb

Jamesah1975 said:


> It differs tbh, can come down to 19.
> 
> Looks like im shopping tomorrow then, lol


it is the best option, think if you didn't have central heating and the only way you could keep warm was to cling to one of your walls! your belly would be nice and warm but your back would freeze, also wouldn't be much fun having to stay in one place just so you don't totally freeze, remember too that they do not create any heat themselves like us so they are really depended on the heat we provide them...remember this when you're spending your money, you may not feel so bad :whistling2:


----------



## Jamesah1975

Jebb said:


> it is the best option, think if you didn't have central heating and the only way you could keep warm was to cling to one of your walls! your belly would be nice and warm but your back would freeze, also wouldn't be much fun having to stay in one place just so you don't totally freeze, remember too that they do not create any heat themselves like us so they are really depended on the heat we provide them...remember this when you're spending your money, you may not feel so bad :whistling2:


As someone told me once, if you don't like spending money, don't keep reptiles lol.


----------



## MattyD

Finally had my female lucy out last night and she was suprisingly calm and stayed on me for a while after around 2 week of running away, managed to grab some pics aswell so here we are













1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Ordered some Pangea today to see what they think of it.

How are other peoples Cresties getting on with it?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimora

beckyj said:


> Ordered some Pangea today to see what they think of it.
> 
> How are other peoples Cresties getting on with it?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


It's been alright, only one female that will eat less on it! My fussy ass of a male will now eat ALL the favours of clarks as long as i mix in the PFMC, and he'll eat PFMC straight.

On a whole, though not 100% successful....its been a great addition


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Ordered some Pangea today to see what they think of it.
> 
> How are other peoples Cresties getting on with it?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


This is the best diet I have tried, his fav before this was repashy, he would eat around 1g a night, but the Pangea he eats 3g, if the smell is anything to go by no wonder as it smell great.


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> This is the best diet I have tried, his fav before this was repashy, he would eat around 1g a night, but the Pangea he eats 3g, if the smell is anything to go by no wonder as it smell great.


I thought it smelled like stale popcorn :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## Jebb

Kimora said:


> I thought it smelled like stale popcorn :blush:
> 
> 
> :lol2:



really? to me it smells like a strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> really? to me it smells like a strawberry milkshake.


Yip! I didn't think it smelled that fruity...not that it matters as most of them love it


----------



## Jebb

Managed to get a pic, I tried to weigh him but he just doesn't like the scale, I think at one point it read 28g but his tail wasn't on it, I have added my phone to give you a sense of scale, does he look around 30g as I thought? also is that his man parts you can see at the back?

oh and I may iron the odd shirt but nothing else :blush:








[/URL]


----------



## Kimora

Jebb said:


> Managed to get a pic, I tried to weigh him but he just doesn't like the scale, I think at one point it read 28g but his tail wasn't on it, I have added my phone to give you a sense of scale, does he look around 30g as I thought? also is that his man parts you can see at the back?
> 
> oh and I may iron the odd shirt but nothing else :blush:
> 
> image[/URL]


 Kaname has just hit her 30g weight so looks about that to me  and very nice he is too!

Tip for weighing on scales, i use a cleaned out, old cricket tub to put them in before weighing (fits even the adults)....i don't trust any of the little buggers to not make a dash for it :lol2: : victory:


----------



## beckyj

Aw he's lovely  and would say that was a man bulge, yes!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

Kimora said:


> Kaname has just hit her 30g weight so looks about that to me  and very nice he is too!
> 
> Tip for weighing on scales, i use a cleaned out, old cricket tub to put them in before weighing (fits even the adults)....i don't trust any of the little buggers to not make a dash for it :lol2: : victory:


good idea about the cricket tub, will try that next time.


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Aw he's lovely  and would say that was a man bulge, yes!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


Thanks, up to a few days ago I thought they all had the bulge at the back, I thought you had to look if the bulge had bulges :blush:


btw it stands out more in the pic, he looks like he's coming into shed going by his legs.


----------



## Sky7ine

Couple of our hold backs  :mf_dribble:


----------



## Stretfordchris

Will you guys have a look and tell me your thoughts on the new viv I've constructed for my crestie, don't want to double post.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1003765-new-crestie-viv-bamboo.html


----------



## Kimora

Well the new branches 'd foraged up were finally dried out enough to chuck into a couple of the viv's.....Peeved Sousuke was suitable peeved at being inadvertently woken while i jiggled on in...Whoops! He'll love me for it later :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

After finally getting my partner a big chest of drawers for the bedroom I've moved Dr Horrible into the bedroom from the livingroom.

Must say we both almost died of fright when the lighting switched on in the early morning waking us from our slumber!


----------



## AubreyGecko

All my geckos were the same, they all ran away however I laid my hand flat and used my other hand to guide them and once being held they were quite happy to sit there, now my gargoyle geko walks or jumps directly at me whenever I open the doors (':


----------



## missk

quick snap of Gradient from tonight


----------



## beckyj

missk said:


> quick snap of Gradient from tonight
> image


Really beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## missk

thanks!


----------



## Muz333

I really don't think it's fair that missk has such beautiful and unique geckos!


----------



## Jebb

missk said:


> quick snap of Gradient from tonight
> image



wow great looking crestie, didn't think grey could look that good.


----------



## YoshiHCG

sky7ine the pins are looking fabulous 
missk once again gradient is looking beautiful!

very jealous


----------



## MattyD

Gradient looks amazing and i dont think im alone when i say i want one 


1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretfordchris

Just ordered 4x 1oz bags of clarks diet, he's on the komodo CGD atm but it seems pretty boring.


----------



## coggomonogo

*Heating*

Hey guys, Just picked up my first Crestie. A quick question about heating, i have heard of so many different methods that people use. Which method would you advise me to use? As i'm not completely 100% sure as this precise moment :blush:

Any help would be highly appreciated, Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## mario64325

coggomonogo said:


> Hey guys, Just picked up my first Crestie. A quick question about heating, i have heard of so many different methods that people use. Which method would you advise me to use? As i'm not completely 100% sure as this precise moment :blush:
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated, Thank you! :2thumb:


A Ceramic bulb is usually the best method for heating from what i've read. I don't own a crestie myself (yet). Make sure it is controlled by a stat and that the heat gradient is vertical.

Thats what i know


----------



## mario64325

missk said:


> quick snap of Gradient from tonight
> image


is gradient really all grey? It's stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## lozmick

On the heating side of things instead of ceramic can I use a red or coloured bulb? Or have any source of evening light? Just like mood lighting so to speak


----------



## missk

mario64325 said:


> is gradient really all grey? It's stunning :mf_dribble:


yes he/she is and not the only one  6 have hatched like this so far, thanks for your kind words.

Here is Indi, Gradients older sibling:


----------



## mario64325

missk said:


> yes he/she is and not the only one  6 have hatched like this so far, thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Here is Indi, Gradients older sibling:
> image


I'd love a grey crestie, they look really nice.

i wonder if its some sort of genetic mutation that decolourizes the gecko


----------



## beckyj

Well I've made up the Pangea ready to go in tonight. It's quite a different texture to the Repashy. We'll see what they make of it tomorrow morning I guess!


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Well I've made up the Pangea ready to go in tonight. It's quite a different texture to the Repashy. We'll see what they make of it tomorrow morning I guess!
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/014_zpsf4b7dc7a.jpg.htmlimage



just watch as it does tend to dry out quite fast, maybe fill them up slightly more to help with that.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Its now only 4 months until I get my 3 beautiful US geckos! Counting down haha can't believe I have to wait so long but I couldn't afford them all in time for December Hamm! Fresh bloodlines and some awesome colours 

BTW: Mario64325 QUIT IT with all the scary clown signatures it's putting me off coming on this thread cause i'm bloody petrified of them!  damn clowns.


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> just watch as it does tend to dry out quite fast, maybe fill them up slightly more to help with that.



Thanks  Does it dry out more quickly than Repashy? And have you still been leaving it in the 2 days or does it dry out too much? It seemed quite a smooth texture compared to Repashy I think.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Thanks  Does it dry out more quickly than Repashy? And have you still been leaving it in the 2 days or does it dry out too much? It seemed quite a smooth texture compared to Repashy I think.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


yeah I find it dries a fair bit faster than repashy, I normally just add a drop more water the 2nd night and give it a good stir.


----------



## Kimora

beckyj said:


> Thanks  Does it dry out more quickly than Repashy? And have you still been leaving it in the 2 days or does it dry out too much? It seemed quite a smooth texture compared to Repashy I think.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


I usually change after 2 nights with it  the exception was when i first used it as i hardly had any takers. I chanced a 3rd night with it and all took to it, followed every 2 since then : victory:


----------



## mikey227

*help on eggs*

hay all . i have a few questions about crested gecok eggs i have 5 egs in incubation and the oldes 2 are coming up to 90 days old thay are all furtile as i have candeled them .. the older 2 got biger over the last few months almost 2xthe size in the last 2weeks one of the eggs shrunk and started to change couler now it is a light brownish couler and i have candeled it and it is dark and cant see throw it . and last week the same hapend to the 2nd one of that cluch it is still nice and white but it has shrunk comperd to what it was i am wondering if this is a comon thing befor thay hatch im abit worryed and would like some help and gidens the egg that has change couler is geting softer buy the day but ther is defenetly somthink dark inside i had the temp at a constant 74-76 the hole time of incubation i read it is betta at this temp but it dose take longer for them to haych out but thay are more developed and the humidety in my incubator was in the high 80sthe hole time any advice will be helpfull thank you all*


----------



## Kimora

mikey227 said:


> hay all . i have a few questions about crested gecok eggs i have 5 egs in incubation and the oldes 2 are coming up to 90 days old thay are all furtile as i have candeled them .. the older 2 got biger over the last few months almost 2xthe size in the last 2weeks one of the eggs shrunk and started to change couler now it is a light brownish couler and i have candeled it and it is dark and cant see throw it . and last week the same hapend to the 2nd one of that cluch it is still nice and white but it has shrunk comperd to what it was i am wondering if this is a comon thing befor thay hatch im abit worryed and would like some help and gidens the egg that has change couler is geting softer buy the day but ther is defenetly somthink dark inside i had the temp at a constant 74-76 the hole time of incubation i read it is betta at this temp but it dose take longer for them to haych out but thay are more developed and the humidety in my incubator was in the high 80sthe hole time any advice will be helpfull thank you all*


See, i can't help...I'm having the same sort of thing with mine since last night.

Two eggs, on eco earth, checked and sprayed (out skirts of soil, not direct) every 7-10 days, eggs had remained plump right up till day 63 and have now *sagged* a little...bit like a ball thats had a bit of air removed.
Now based on my experience with snakes i would say this was the lead up to piping but can't find a reference to work from. I've added moss to the container (not in direct contact and only damp, not wet) just incase it IS a humidity issue (since i'm now using my central heating it may have dried things abit quicker).
If incubated these at room temp, in a cricket tub (bottom row of slits were covered to help humidity), 2cm depth of earth, tub is in a shoebox that has been lined with half inch polystyrene to minimize room temp fluc's...which have still been within an acceptable range.

:hmm:

I'm hoping and praying its the run up to piping (though earlier than i expected with this method) or its humidity and i've acted quickly enough to rectify that (normal egg check preformed on the 10th decided to increase checks come day 60).

failing that...i did always say this year was trial and error *le sigh*

Ideas are more than welcome.


----------



## Sky7ine

Normally when they sag (dent) its a humidity issue, none of our eggs have sagged before hatching they've always been plump right up to the baby piping, if there shrinking and have gone brown its possible that the baby has passed inside the egg all you can do is keep an eye on it and if it starts to mold then its deffo gone.

Mikey your correct on your temps the lower the better the longer there in the egg the better it is for them we incubate at 72f and they hatch on average around 90 - 100 days


----------



## Kimora

Sky7ine said:


> Normally when they sag (dent) its a humidity issue, none of our eggs have sagged before hatching they've always been plump right up to the baby piping, if there shrinking and have gone brown its possible that the baby has passed inside the egg all you can do is keep an eye on it and if it starts to mold then its deffo gone.


Colour is still white, no shrinking...just the ever so slightly deflated ball affect but i'll keep an eye out for discoloration.
I'm glad i chucked the moss in now just incase it was the humidity, hopefully they will perk up again....Thanks for that Sky7ine : victory:


----------



## lozmick

Finally got my crestie today named pistachio hes approx 6/8 months old sorry but only got photos in my album well chuffed with him


----------



## Jebb

lozmick said:


> Finally got my crestie today named pistachio hes approx 6/8 months old sorry but only got photos in my album well chuffed with him


lovely colour!

he looks a confident one, funny mine hung on the glass loads when I first got him, now not so much.


----------



## mario64325

YoshiHCG said:


> BTW: Mario64325 QUIT IT with all the scary clown signatures it's putting me off coming on this thread cause i'm bloody petrified of them!  damn clowns.


:O sorry 
all fixed to something more cheerful


----------



## YoshiHCG

mario64325 said:


> :O sorry
> all fixed to something more cheerful



Youre forgiven  thankyou!! Haha


----------



## beckyj

lozmick said:


> Finally got my crestie today named pistachio hes approx 6/8 months old sorry but only got photos in my album well chuffed with him


What a cutie : victory:


----------



## Bungral

Jebb said:


> lovely colour!
> 
> he looks a confident one, funny mine hung on the glass loads when I first got him, now not so much.


Just got in and saw one of mine just sitting on his bamboo as usual and then heard a big glassy thud and he was slapped on to the front of the viv.

Climbed up most of the way now but he's still just clinging there chilling. Crazy fool.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all! Quick question about wax worms. I hear that crestie's are fond of the odd moth, so I was wondering how I would 'mature' a wax worms into a moth. Whenever I leave a few in the tub they just go black and shrivel up. Anyone ever tried this themselves? I just wanted to try give a bit of extra variety to her as she only gets locust and CGD and the occasional wax worm as a treat. Thought a moth would be a new hunting technique for her to learn. Any tips or advice would be great  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muz333

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all! Quick question about wax worms. I hear that crestie's are fond of the odd moth, so I was wondering how I would 'mature' a wax worms into a moth. Whenever I leave a few in the tub they just go black and shrivel up. Anyone ever tried this themselves? I just wanted to try give a bit of extra variety to her as she only gets locust and CGD and the occasional wax worm as a treat. Thought a moth would be a new hunting technique for her to learn. Any tips or advice would be great
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Well I left a tub of wax worms in my living room for about a month after my crestie failed to digest the one I have him (probably as he was so young). I can assure you when I next opened that tub out of curiosity I had a LOT of moths.

If you feel like giving one for some exercise room temperature seems to be fine for their growth.


----------



## lozmick

Thanks for the replies so happy with him :flrt:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Muz333 said:


> Well I left a tub of wax worms in my living room for about a month after my crestie failed to digest the one I have him (probably as he was so young). I can assure you when I next opened that tub out of curiosity I had a LOT of moths.
> 
> If you feel like giving one for some exercise room temperature seems to be fine for their growth.


Did you notice if they went black first? Did you put them in a different container to the wee plastic one with sawdust in that they are sold in? Thanks for the reply  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Well safe to say the Pangea has gone down well with two of them! The little lick was done by Darwin who is a 6g baby, so quite a lot! And I've never seen Mavis eat so much Repashy in one night! Phoneix hasn't touched his, we'll see what he does with it tonight, though it is bug night so don't reckon he'll touch it again!


----------



## YoshiHCG

beckyj said:


> Well safe to say the Pangea has gone down well with two of them! The little lick was done by Darwin who is a 6g baby, so quite a lot! And I've never seen Mavis eat so much Repashy in one night! Phoneix hasn't touched his, we'll see what he does with it tonight, though it is bug night so don't reckon he'll touch it again!
> 
> [URL=http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/rebs_2009/001_zps26fd9359.jpg]image[/URL]


That's some satisfying results  I may try it on a couple of babies then. I have a few adults who literally clear the bowl. My leachies take about five to six lump spoonfuls of repashy every two days so you can imagine how quickly I go through the stuff!! It's insane. Haha


----------



## beckyj

YoshiHCG said:


> That's some satisfying results  I may try it on a couple of babies then. I have a few adults who literally clear the bowl. My leachies take about five to six lump spoonfuls of repashy every two days so you can imagine how quickly I go through the stuff!! It's insane. Haha



Little Darwin and Phoenix have always eaten well but Mavis has always been a bit funny about her CGD. She's previously been a big bug fan and picked at her Repashy and wouldn't touch Clarkes. Recently, she's not been so bothered about the bugs and eating a bit more Repashy, but never seen her clear half a bowl like that! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretfordchris

Just made up my delivery of clarks diet. Now it may just be me being cautious but I have 4 1oz sample bags in 4 flavours but they all smell the same. Handmade labels but from a recommended (on here) website.


----------



## Jebb

Stretfordchris said:


> Just made up my delivery of clarks diet. Now it may just be me being cautious but I have 4 1oz sample bags in 4 flavours but they all smell the same. Handmade labels but from a recommended (on here) website.


yeah I thought they all smelled the same too! Fig and banana you would think would smell totally different! I trust the seller you got them from though, I just think Clarks doesn't have great packaging.

Mine didn't take to Clarks.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jebb said:


> yeah I thought they all smelled the same too! Fig and banana you would think would smell totally different! I trust the seller you got them from though, I just think Clarks doesn't have great packaging.
> 
> Mine didn't take to Clarks.


I got the same pack I imagine as you guys. I don't think it mixes as well as the Repashy CGD but Harri eats it all the same. But once the sample packs are gone I'll be back to Repashy I'm afraid  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine

Had a little photoshoot with our dark pinstripe group 




























Theres more pics here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ted-pics-our-dark-pinstripe.html#post11634102


----------



## lozmick

When your crestie is going to shed does it go pale like my beardies do? 
Just curious as pistachio tail has changed colour think im just more scared its goin to drop its tail.


----------



## Jebb

lozmick said:


> When your crestie is going to shed does it go pale like my beardies do?
> Just curious as pistachio tail has changed colour think im just more scared its goin to drop its tail.


yeah sounds like it's getting ready to shed, just make should it has good humidity and maybe don't handle it as they do like to shed in private.


----------



## beckyj

lozmick said:


> When your crestie is going to shed does it go pale like my beardies do?
> 
> Just curious as pistachio tail has changed colour think im just more scared its goin to drop its tail.



Yep sounds like a shed. Their tail wouldn't change colour if they were going to drop, they'd just drop it!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> yeah sounds like it's getting ready to shed, just make should it has good humidity and maybe don't handle it as they do like to shed in private.



Unless your names Darwin, in which case you're happy to sit on your cork bark eating your shed off your face in front of everyone!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick

Thanks for replies I aint handling him for around 2 week so he can settle in properly first just sit and watch him put my hand in to do water change and pick up bits of plants and moss etc just been and gave him and viv a good spray with warm water made sure his moss hide got a real good spray.


----------



## lozmick

Back to panic stations for me yet again. .....
Just read in habitat that peace lilies are slightly toxic to my crestie. ... what other flower can I use as a centre piece?

Time goes so slowly when your waiting for replies and garden centre to open


----------



## YoshiHCG

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html


safe plant list for crested geckos


----------



## Stretfordchris

After purchasing my year old crestie last month he's been through a number of changes. 1st off moving in his viv to mine and then recently moving in to a bigger viv with a newly built bamboo structure.
I understand the upheaval and why he is skittish. He darts to escape if my hand startles him in his viv. Once he is out its a mixture of calming down or running for the hills.
Now he is in his new viv I'm leaving him to settle for a couple of weeks. The new heating system should benefit him immensely.
He was climbing the glass last night on the side next to my desk whilst I was studying, lights off but a small desk lamp pointed away from him. He said on my side and I had him following my finger up, down and side to side. He seemed calm and interested in it, either turning his head or following it up and down the glass.
Is there anything else I can do at present or in the future. 
Also he was fed crickets once a week by previous owners, upon purchasing some correctly sized silent crickets I placed him in a rub with a few but he showed no interest at all. Too soon? I am also reluctant to leave them in the viv with him overnight.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Muz333

Stretfordchris said:


> After purchasing my year old crestie last month he's been through a number of changes. 1st off moving in his viv to mine and then recently moving in to a bigger viv with a newly built bamboo structure.
> I understand the upheaval and why he is skittish. He darts to escape if my hand startles him in his viv. Once he is out its a mixture of calming down or running for the hills.
> Now he is in his new viv I'm leaving him to settle for a couple of weeks. The new heating system should benefit him immensely.
> He was climbing the glass last night on the side next to my desk whilst I was studying, lights off but a small desk lamp pointed away from him. He said on my side and I had him following my finger up, down and side to side. He seemed calm and interested in it, either turning his head or following it up and down the glass.
> Is there anything else I can do at present or in the future.
> Also he was fed crickets once a week by previous owners, upon purchasing some correctly sized silent crickets I placed him in a rub with a few but he showed no interest at all. Too soon? I am also reluctant to leave them in the viv with him overnight.
> Thanks in advance


I'd try just leaving a couple in the viv overnight. He's probably more comfortable hunting like that than being handled and expected to feed in front of you while still perhaps a little stressed at the moving.

Just remove any surviving crickets the next day if you can see any.


----------



## Jebb

As Muz333 says, leaving them in the viv overnight should be fine, Mine loves crickets but will not feed outside his viv, just make sure you don't have any hiding places the crickets can get too or like me you will be up all night with them chirping away.

after a couple of weeks when you do have him out, just make a minute at a time, then return him, then slowly build it up to around 5-10 mins.

It's a good sign if he will come out with you sitting there, so I would just take it slowly and you should have a crestie that doesn't mind coming out the odd time.


----------



## Sky7ine

Just found these two in the incubator


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> Just found these two in the incubator


How many of these beautiful partial/pinstripes do you have now? I still want to purchase one when I have the money to invest in a second set up. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Sky7ine

Muz333 said:


> How many of these beautiful partial/pinstripes do you have now? I still want to purchase one when I have the money to invest in a second set up. :mf_dribble:


20 including the two new ones :2thumb: + a further 10 eggs incubating


----------



## Kimora

lozmick said:


> Back to panic stations for me yet again. .....
> Just read in habitat that peace lilies are slightly toxic to my crestie. ... what other flower can I use as a centre piece?
> 
> Time goes so slowly when your waiting for replies and garden centre to open





YoshiHCG said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html
> 
> 
> safe plant list for crested geckos


And this one...though PL is a use with caution.

Plants master list (rhac safe)

I used a large one in each of my own setups after being recommended it by Thrasops. : victory:


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> 20 including the two new ones :2thumb: + a further 10 eggs incubating


I'm so jealous. Are the younglings housed together for now? How do you tell them apart?


----------



## Sky7ine

Muz333 said:


> I'm so jealous. Are the younglings housed together for now? How do you tell them apart?


We house them in quads and i keep records with photos right from hatching to keep track of them plus its good to see how much they change over the months


----------



## beckyj

Took some pics of my guys tonight when I weighed them, so thought I'd share!

Mavis who hit 50g tonight! She's so gorgeous :flrt:





Phoenix





And little Darwin with her/his new frog bottom!


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Took some pics of my guys tonight when I weighed them, so thought I'd share!
> 
> Mavis who hit 50g tonight! She's so gorgeous :flrt:
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/404_zps8fb2149d.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/406_zpse6a68f65.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/415_zps6f9e5f85.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/419_zps3cc16321.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> And little Darwin with her/his new frog bottom!
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/421_zpsab837c3e.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/user/rebs_2009/media/428_zps866f58f2.jpg.htmlimage


love them!


----------



## missk

cheeky little face cheering me up


----------



## YoshiHCG

Love the new pics sky7ine, Beckyj and missk!! Beautiful geckos as always. Miss mine lots right now as I'm not with them tonight


----------



## lozmick

Am I right in thinking that when im mixing my komodo food I make it like baby porridge kinda sloppy or do I mix it like paste? Ive also put in 3 small locusts a small water tub and another of mashed mango as it looks like he aint eaten any mealworms ot touched his komodo in 2 days


----------



## Sjames

missk said:


> cheeky little face cheering me up
> image


Have you used Canadian blood lines to get that result? I've only ever seen it from breeders in Canada. Fantastic colour should be very proud of the results your getting!


----------



## missk

Sjames said:


> Have you used Canadian blood lines to get that result? I've only ever seen it from breeders in Canada. Fantastic colour should be very proud of the results your getting!


no, no canadians. Popped out purely by chance. Just one of the amazing things about cresties


----------



## Sjames

missk said:


> no, no canadians. Popped out purely by chance. Just one of the amazing things about cresties


Fair enough! That's nature for you tho I guess! More pics I see of yours I want.


----------



## Jebb

lozmick said:


> Am I right in thinking that when im mixing my komodo food I make it like baby porridge kinda sloppy or do I mix it like paste? Ive also put in 3 small locusts a small water tub and another of mashed mango as it looks like he aint eaten any mealworms ot touched his komodo in 2 days


I little weaker than tomato saucre is what I aim for, these diets tend to go thicker as they sit, so if it starts of too thick a few min/hours later it will be unlickable.

Mine is not great with mealies either, some say they are not the best as they have a lot of shell.

Remember they lick their food so the mashed mango needs to be really sloppy, mine again is not keen on mango, he does love melon though, I pass it through a garlic press.


----------



## lozmick

Jebb said:


> I little weaker than tomato saucre is what I aim for, these diets tend to go thicker as they sit, so if it starts of too thick a few min/hours later it will be unlickable.
> 
> Mine is not great with mealies either, some say they are not the best as they have a lot of shell.
> 
> Remember they lick their food so the mashed mango needs to be really sloppy, mine again is not keen on mango, he does love melon though, I pass it through a garlic press.


Well we got kids and never use bought baby food ive always made my own so all nice and sloppy for him :2thumb: just cant tell if hes eating anything yet gonna mash up some papya tonight.


----------



## Sky7ine

This one's a hold back


----------



## mario64325

Sky7ine said:


> This one's a hold back
> 
> image
> image


i want all your cresties over and over they're so amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## hollyjay

*Matstat probe in damp substrate??*

Hi don't know if this is a daft question but was just wondering is a matstat probe okay to be placed under a layer of damp substrate in this case Eco earth??


----------



## Jebb

hollyjay said:


> Hi don't know if this is a daft question but was just wondering is a matstat probe okay to be placed under a layer of damp substrate in this case Eco earth??



why? a mat is not good for a crestie, and cresties don't spend any/much time on the ground, so a mat would be all but useless.

Sorry not really following your question, I may have it wrong but are you asking is a mat probe ok under the eco earth?


----------



## Jebb

lozmick said:


> Well we got kids and never use bought baby food ive always made my own so all nice and sloppy for him :2thumb: just cant tell if hes eating anything yet gonna mash up some papya tonight.


chances are you will not see any food gone, they can take so little it can look like it's not been touched, as said it's the poo you need to be looking out for.


----------



## hollyjay

I have had my crestie for 7 years and he is happy and healthy being kept at room temp which varys between 20 and 24 degrees (cooling at night) I am using a heat mat only to create the humidity he needs and this seems to work fine averaging ataround 70% I am only asking whether the probe is fine kept within the damp substrate not about his heating requirements as I've had no problems so far with that


----------



## achillobator

samhain, who hatched on halloween


----------



## Jebb

double post.


----------



## Jebb

hollyjay said:


> I have had my crestie for 7 years and he is happy and healthy being kept at room temp which varys between 20 and 24 degrees (cooling at night) I am using a heat mat only to create the humidity he needs and this seems to work fine averaging ataround 70% I am only asking whether the probe is fine kept within the damp substrate not about his heating requirements as I've had no problems so far with that


so what you are asking is, is your probe waterproof? without knowing what make it is, it's impossible to say, try the manufacturer's site, you should get an answer from there, my guess is it should be ok if the substrate is not too moisture but once the moisture/humidity gets quite high, some will fail.

At the risk of telling you something you already know, you don't want the humidity high all the time, a drop throughout the day is probably better than a constant high humidity.


----------



## hollyjay

Jebb said:


> so what you are asking is, is your probe waterproof? without knowing what make it is, it's impossible to say, try the manufacturer's site, you should get an answer from there, my guess is it should be ok if the substrate is not too moisture but once the moisture/humidity gets quite high, some will fail.
> 
> At the risk of telling you something you already know, you don't want the humidity high all the time, a drop throughout the day is probably better than a constant high humidity.


It is a microclimate Ministat 100 that I am using for him so would it be best placed maybe just on top of substrate rather than underneath?


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys long time no post. Hope everyone is doing fine and just wanted to give a quick update on the boys.  

Pumpkin still gorgeous as ever and getting friendlier every day. Don't know if to worry or not but I just tried offering him a locust on some feeding tongues (I try this every weekend and he never eats them) He licked the locust several times and then I moved my hand out of the Exo terra about 2 seconds later he well.. Ejaculated? Cocked his leg up and just you know sat there and ejaculated.. 

Now I do believe this is normal behavior for a male but I thought they then licked it off? He didn't after about 20seconds doing his buisness put his leg down and left a big blob of it on his bamboo then wandered off... I've never seen him do this before and I've only ever seen a video on youtube of a crestie doing that.. But it was only after he caught a glimpse of a female crestie.. I don't own a female nor is he near any of my other Geckos?  

Pumpkin the other day.


Oreo Is perfectly fine.. Hardly ever see him as he hides in all of his plants and when i do find him he usually runs off. :') Hardly ever comes out unless he's in plain sight then he just jumps on my hand and chills out.. Although I assume this is because he knows he's gonna get food :') His exo terra has gone nuts all the plants have grown wild it's like Jurassic park in there.. 

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## Jebb

I'm going back to hopper, feed 6 last night and most must have been left as they were still there 8 hours later, maye he's going off crickets? hope so as the crickets are doing my head in, they have be chirping for three nights now, how long do these things live?, managed to get about 5 out last night, but only one big one, at least one adult must have been left as it started chirping again :censor:

Is anyone else having these problems? trouble is the hoppers end up sitting for a few days, either because he's not that interested in them? or because they just don't move much.


----------



## lozmick

Hoppers sleep when lights go out just gotta hope he can find them without them moving.


----------



## lozmick

Also result for me :no1:

I found poo so must of eaten now put in eco earth and planted the boston ferns fuscias and another I can't remember name when I was messing in his viv and he jumped on me so I just kept still but he walked up my arm and out of the viv hes abit jumpy yet but hey didn't even expect holding him yet. 

Fresh gcd, mango 2 hoppers and a waxworm tonight lights out now


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I'm going back to hopper, feed 6 last night and most must have been left as they were still there 8 hours later, maye he's going off crickets? hope so as the crickets are doing my head in, they have be chirping for three nights now, how long do these things live?, managed to get about 5 out last night, but only one big one, at least one adult must have been left as it started chirping again :censor:
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems? trouble is the hoppers end up sitting for a few days, either because he's not that interested in them? or because they just don't move much.


God I hate crickets, I had to euthanise some yesterday with a kettle as they had grown too big in the keeper for my crestie but the smell! Oh wow, if they didn't smell before adding boiling water to the mix...

How many do you feed at a time? I tend to add one at a time and only stop when the crestie looks disinterested or I've decided he's had enough. They don't even last 5 minutes in there with him.

In fact usually he's so impatient he jumps off his bamboo perch and into the tub with the dusted cricket or locust and gobbles it before I've even had a chance to release it!


----------



## missk

i hate crickets too. the smell is ridiculous. Roaches are way better because of this, but they are expensive....


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> God I hate crickets, I had to euthanise some yesterday with a kettle as they had grown too big in the keeper for my crestie but the smell! Oh wow, if they didn't smell before adding boiling water to the mix...
> 
> How many do you feed at a time? I tend to add one at a time and only stop when the crestie looks disinterested or I've decided he's had enough. They don't even last 5 minutes in there with him.
> 
> In fact usually he's so impatient he jumps off his bamboo perch and into the tub with the dusted cricket or locust and gobbles it before I've even had a chance to release it!


I normally add about 6 at a time, mine will maybe sit whilst I add them but most times he will jump to the back wall and either wait until I leave or if one catches his eye he will go for it, yours sounds great if he does that.

He is a lot calmer than he was though, just not as calm as that yet.

He used to run and hide when I returned him to his viv but now he will just slowly climb back in a sit on a branch, not sure he will ever get to the stage yours is at.

So just adding one at a time is not really going to work for me, he is also yet to eat outside his viv so feeding crickets in a rub is not an option either.

Going to pick up some hoppers tomorrow, hoping he takes to them before they eat all my plants, guess that's better than the chirping, they were at it again last night, so 4 in a row now!


----------



## beckyj

Can't abide crickets, they're awful! Or locusts or anything that jumps to be honest!

I did buy some locusts for Mavis to see if she was bored of roaches as she'd gone off them, but she didn't touch them! Won't be doing it again!

Roaches in bowls for my three I'm afraid!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I normally add about 6 at a time, mine will maybe sit whilst I add them but most times he will jump to the back wall and either wait until I leave or if one catches his eye he will go for it, yours sounds great if he does that.
> 
> He is a lot calmer than he was though, just not as calm as that yet.
> 
> He used to run and hide when I returned him to his viv but now he will just slowly climb back in a sit on a branch, not sure he will ever get to the stage yours is at.
> 
> So just adding one at a time is not really going to work for me, he is also yet to eat outside his viv so feeding crickets in a rub is not an option either.
> 
> Going to pick up some hoppers tomorrow, hoping he takes to them before they eat all my plants, guess that's better than the chirping, they were at it again last night, so 4 in a row now!


Perhaps you could try an order of roaches and keep them in a dish inside the Exo where they can't escape? Should be easy to monitor if they start to disappear.

Yeah, I love getting to watch Dr Horrible hunt although it's annoying when he hangs onto the food tub with his front legs and the bamboo with his back legs.
I'm then stuck holding my arms in the same position for five minutes scared he'll fall if I pull the tub away to get started on the next hopper.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> Perhaps you could try an order of roaches and keep them in a dish inside the Exo where they can't escape? Should be easy to monitor if they start to disappear.
> 
> Yeah, I love getting to watch Dr Horrible hunt although it's annoying when he hangs onto the food tub with his front legs and the bamboo with his back legs.
> I'm then stuck holding my arms in the same position for five minutes scared he'll fall if I pull the tub away to get started on the next hopper.


I'm frightened to try roaches in case they escape and I get over run with them! if anything like crickets, and I even found a hopper climbing up the curtains one day, some will escape I bet!


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> I'm frightened to try roaches in case they escape and I get over run with them! if anything like crickets, and I even found a hopper climbing up the curtains one day, some will escape I bet!


Roaches don't do well with out food and heat and it's pretty unlikely they will take over. It's crickets id worry about.


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> I'm frightened to try roaches in case they escape and I get over run with them! if anything like crickets, and I even found a hopper climbing up the curtains one day, some will escape I bet!


I've never had a roach escape. I feed them in deep ramekins though. And do all the transferring in the kitchen sink with the plug in!!:lol2:


----------



## Bungral

Got a video of Barney, one of my three little cresties eating off my hand last night and got a pic when he put his head up to let the food go down.

He was just a pin stripe harley when I got him as a baby about 7 months ago but he's developed a bit of tri colour now.

MyMovie.mp4 Video by bungral | Photobucket

Will get some proper pics soon of all three.


----------



## Jebb

Bungral said:


> Got a video of Barney, one of my three little cresties eating off my hand last night and got a pic when he put his head up to let the food go down.
> 
> He was just a pin stripe harley when I got him as a baby about 7 months ago but he's developed a bit of tri colour now.
> 
> MyMovie.mp4 Video by bungral | Photobucket
> 
> Will get some proper pics soon of all three.
> 
> image


great!

what you feeding it in the video?


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> I've never had a roach escape. I feed them in deep ramekins though. And do all the transferring in the kitchen sink with the plug in!!:lol2:


I'm thinking roaches are quite big? would have to be a large tub I put them in to leave in the viv.

Have many does yours eat at a sitting?


----------



## Bungral

Jebb said:


> great!
> 
> what you feeding it in the video?


Some of the baby fruit things. Tried mashing up fruit before but then figured these things are easier, cheaper and better with less wastage.

Make sure you go for the pure fruit ones though without anything added at all. Literally mashed up fruit with zero additives.

The one there is called Ella's Kitchen. It's Mangoes, Pears + Papayas flavour. They have others but I avoided any with Banana or others high in Phosphorous. Barney absolutely loves it but the other two like it but not as much. He munched a whole lid in a night and was visibly bigger afterwards. Slimmed down again after he'd digested it.

Organic Pears 78%
Organic Papayas 11%
Organic Mangoes 11%
Other Stuff 0%


----------



## lozmick

:2thumb::no1: ive just seen pistachio eating for the first time wow his tongue looks well long he was licking his cgd so relieved now


----------



## Jebb

Bungral said:


> Some of the baby fruit things. Tried mashing up fruit before but then figured these things are easier, cheaper and better with less wastage.
> 
> Make sure you go for the pure fruit ones though without anything added at all. Literally mashed up fruit with zero additives.
> 
> The one there is called Ella's Kitchen. It's Mangoes, Pears + Papayas flavour. They have others but I avoided any with Banana or others high in Phosphorous. Barney absolutely loves it but the other two like it but not as much. He munched a whole lid in a night and was visibly bigger afterwards. Slimmed down again after he'd digested it.
> 
> Organic Pears 78%
> Organic Papayas 11%
> Organic Mangoes 11%
> Other Stuff 0%



cheers for that, will pick up a jar tomorrow.

where do you buy it from?


----------



## Bungral

Jebb said:


> cheers for that, will pick up a jar tomorrow.
> 
> where do you buy it from?


I got them from Tesco and they come in little pouches like Capri Sun.

My girlfriend said she saw them in Sainsburys the other day too.

Think they are aimed at a little older than babies but that's where I found them.


----------



## Jebb

Bungral said:


> I got them from Tesco and they come in little pouches like Capri Sun.
> 
> My girlfriend said she saw them in Sainsburys the other day too.
> 
> Think they are aimed at a little older than babies but that's where I found them.


cheers, got a Sainsburys near me, it's just a smallish one, if they don't have them I see Amazon stock them too (can't find your one on Amazon though, sounds a good mix that one)


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> I'm thinking roaches are quite big? would have to be a large tub I put them in to leave in the viv.
> 
> Have many does yours eat at a sitting?



No I use those £1 white, deep ramekins from Asda. I feed Mavis mediums and she's 50g. She was eating around 6 twice a week, but she's only eating one twice a week at the moment. The babies are on smalls still and they're eating 6-8 each twice a week. 

You don't have to feed large food, just no larger than the gap between the eyes.

The roaches cling to the egg box so it makes it quite easy to transfer (flick!) Them into a tub for dusting, then into the ramekin. Mave's messed about with these mediums for so long now they're probably at the smaller end of large, and they still can't get out of the ramekin.

Roaches are a good food nutritionally too.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick

The baby food Ellas kitchen is one of the best on the market at the moment 6 squidgy packs for £5 in my local tesco. Anything to do with kids and babies I guarantee I no more than anyone else with all mine and loz's experience :lol2:


----------



## MattyD

Had my baby out last night. Seems very reluctant to be out once he/she is out. Very active climbin/jumping from hand to hand. Settles for few minutes then back at it. When trying to put back in viv decided to run up my arm ha. Grabbed a shot too.










1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

MattyD said:


> Had my baby out last night. Seems very reluctant to be out once he/she is out. Very active climbin/jumping from hand to hand. Settles for few minutes then back at it. When trying to put back in viv decided to run up my arm ha. Grabbed a shot too. image
> 
> 
> 1.1.0 leopard gecko
> 0.1.1 crested gecko
> 2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow that's small, probably the reason it's so jumpy, should calm down as it gets used to being handled and older.

Nice colour, it may develop more as it gets older so should be great.


----------



## MattyD

Thanks. I reckon around 5/6 week old now


1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

Bungral said:


> I got them from Tesco and they come in little pouches like Capri Sun.
> 
> My girlfriend said she saw them in Sainsburys the other day too.
> 
> Think they are aimed at a little older than babies but that's where I found them.


managed to get a hold of the pear and banana one, still can't find the one you have, will see if he takes to this and if he does will try and get hold of one with no banana in it ( if he does take to this one, I think I'll mix in a bit of calcium just to be on a the safe side.)


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

My lovely Harley:



:flrt:


----------



## Muz333

Well the last batch of hoppers must have went down a treat. Caught Horrie shedding again last night but didn't switch the lights on to take a photo.

When he noticed me he give me that good ol'glare that means "go mind your own business".


----------



## Bungral

Jebb said:


> managed to get a hold of the pear and banana one, still can't find the one you have, will see if he takes to this and if he does will try and get hold of one with no banana in it ( if he does take to this one, I think I'll mix in a bit of calcium just to be on a the safe side.)


The ones with banana in and other stuff like that, I don't see there being a problem as a treat like once or twice a month but the one without including Papaya could mean you could give it a little more often maybe up to once a week.

They still only get it a couple of times a month anyway but that's because I do it when I remember in between repashy and crickets.

I had a look this morning and most of that pot has gone now.


----------



## Jebb

yeah it's just to break up the CGD routine, oh it was peach and banana not pear.

Great suggestion, cheaper than buying the fruit loose, organic too and no chopping and mashing involved...fingers crossed he likes it.


----------



## Sky7ine

lozmick said:


> The baby food Ellas kitchen is one of the best on the market at the moment 6 squidgy packs for £5 in my local tesco. Anything to do with kids and babies I guarantee I no more than anyone else with all mine and loz's experience :lol2:



From what i know and have read even though it is 100% fruit it contains traces of citrus so i wouldn't advise using it, Its just as easy to blend up some fresh fruit and freeze in ice cube trays any thats left over.


----------



## Bungral

Sky7ine said:


> From what i know and have read even though it is 100% fruit it contains traces of citrus so i wouldn't advise using it, Its just as easy to blend up some fresh fruit and freeze in ice cube trays any thats left over.


Even if they had a minute trace, surely they might come across some citrus on New Caledonia in the wild sometimes.

Also, some of the ones I read are citrus juice free.

I believe they add a tiny amount of lemon juice to some of their recipes but it says on the pack.


----------



## Jebb

Sky7ine said:


> From what i know and have read even though it is 100% fruit it contains traces of citrus so i wouldn't advise using it, Its just as easy to blend up some fresh fruit and freeze in ice cube trays any thats left over.


what's the problem with citrus fruits? I know people say don't feed them but would a trace be so bad?


----------



## Jebb

Bungral said:


> Even if they had a minute trace, surely they might come across some citrus on New Caledonia in the wild sometimes.
> 
> Also, some of the ones I read are citrus juice free.
> 
> I believe they add a tiny amount of lemon juice to some of their recipes but it says on the pack.


yeah mine says a dash of lemon juice, crap I was looking forward to trying these now I'm slightly put off.


----------



## Sky7ine

Jebb said:


> what's the problem with citrus fruits? I know people say don't feed them but would a trace be so bad?


The acid in citrus fruits can cause diarrhea and citrus fruits are high in Oxalic acid which has a similar effect as the potassium does in bananas it binds the calcium.


----------



## Muz333

Sky7ine said:


> The acid in citrus fruits can cause diarrhea and citrus fruits are high in Oxalic acid which has a similar effect as the potassium does in bananas it binds the calcium.


I'm not entirely sure, but would these baby foods not also contain some preservatives which may not be advisable to use with reptiles? Can't say I know if they would cause harm or not.


----------



## Bungral

Sky7ine said:


> The acid in citrus fruits can cause diarrhea and citrus fruits are high in Oxalic acid which has a similar effect as the potassium does in bananas it binds the calcium.


So as a once in a while job it's fine providing the rest of their diet is well balanced and they get plenty of calcium elsewhere which they do.

Could even mix in a little extra calcium I suppose.


----------



## Sky7ine

Muz333 said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but would these baby foods not also contain some preservatives which may not be advisable to use with reptiles? Can't say I know if they would cause harm or not.


Thats another reason why i wouldn't use them, even though they state 100% organic and just fruit there's no way to be sure and as i said before it takes 5 mins to blitz some fruit up and freeze any leftovers.


----------



## Bungral

Muz333 said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but would these baby foods not also contain some preservatives which may not be advisable to use with reptiles? Can't say I know if they would cause harm or not.


They say there aren't any preservatives:

"Our pouches 
Our pouches are perfect for toddlers + babies - very squeezable and tactile, while also being the best way 
to preserve the food naturally without additives or preservatives. And because they are so lightweight, 
they also have less of an environmental impact than other forms of packaging. Research shows the energy 
used, and the environmental impact made, when making, transporting and destroying a pouch is significantly 
less than PET plastic bottles, Tetra Paks and glass. 


&

"the pouches are made from two kinds of plastic which 'sandwich' the aluminium foil in the middle. The aluminium forms an impermeable barrier between what's inside the pouch and the outside world; one of the effects of which means we can naturally preserve our products without adding additives, preservatives etc."


----------



## Bungral

Sky7ine said:


> Thats another reason why i wouldn't use them, even though they state 100% organic and just fruit there's no way to be sure and as i said before it takes 5 mins to blitz some fruit up and freeze any leftovers.


To be fair, they can't come out and say they 100% don't use preservatives and then actually use them on things like baby food. Especially as it's one of the things they are basing their image on.

If it came out they were lying, they would likely get sued left, right and centre!


But of course, each to their own. I'm perfectly happy using it once in a while and they seem to enjoy it with no ill effect and no diarrhea that I've noticed in any of the vivs. Miles better than any of the other similar products on offer and I don't have a blender so can't really blend my own anyway.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but would these baby foods not also contain some preservatives which may not be advisable to use with reptiles? Can't say I know if they would cause harm or not.


baby food...how very dare you :gasp: we are talking pure organic fruit here, all that it contains in the one I bought is peach, banana and a dash of lemon.

I do feed the odd fruit such as melon etc but as these are already mashed etc and organic too, not to mention less than a quid, I thought they were worth a try.


----------



## Sky7ine

Hope this little one is a female :mf_dribble:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

when can you tell what sex cresties are for definite?


----------



## leonwales

Naomi23jayne said:


> when can you tell what sex cresties are for definite?


My male is at 27g and you can see clearly he is a male. I'm not sure how old he is tho.


----------



## Bungral

Sky7ine said:


> Hope this little one is a female :mf_dribble:


That crestie is really great looking. You have some awesome high contrast full pinners.

Is that fully fired up in those pictures?


----------



## Jebb

Naomi23jayne said:


> when can you tell what sex cresties are for definite?


no hard and fast rule, some you can spot at 5-6 months if they devwlop fast, some not until they are 8-9 months.

Trouble is you can only really be sure of the sex if and when it develops it's man parts, until then they all look like a female, so you could wake up one day with your 8 month old female changed into a male.


----------



## Kimora

What Jebb said : victory:

Though the general consensus when going by weight and not age is if they have no veg (Or Pores indicating male) by 28g then the chance's are the crestie is Female. : victory:


----------



## GECKO MICK

Sky7ine said:


> Hope this little one is a female :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> image
> image


This little one is awesome.


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> no hard and fast rule, some you can spot at 5-6 months if they devwlop fast, some not until they are 8-9 months.
> 
> Trouble is you can only really be sure of the sex if and when it develops it's man parts, until then they all look like a female, so you could wake up one day with your 8 month old female changed into a male.



Yep would agree with this.

Better to go on weight as they develop at such different rates. My Phoenix is 6 months, 18g and has definite startings of veg!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muz333

beckyj said:


> Yep would agree with this.
> 
> Better to go on weight as they develop at such different rates. My Phoenix is 6 months, 18g and has definite startings of veg!!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


My gecko was 14g at last check and I was sure he was in fact a he. Now though I really don't have a clue if I'm being honest!


----------



## Sjames

Slightly different but I bought a rankin what I thought was going to be a female and every other shed it switches at the moment it's a male for how long I don't know. It's crazy how you can't tell in till a certain time of there life's.


----------



## Stretfordchris

I have seen my guy drinking out of his water bowl on a couple of occasions now, has anyone else? I know they are thought to drink water droplets from the leaves.


----------



## Muz333

Stretfordchris said:


> I have seen my guy drinking out of his water bowl on a couple of occasions now, has anyone else? I know they are thought to drink water droplets from the leaves.


I see my own crestie drink from the leaves all the time, however I've only caught him at the water bowl once but I'm pleased he knows where it is and that it is always available.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Stretfordchris said:


> I have seen my guy drinking out of his water bowl on a couple of occasions now, has anyone else? I know they are thought to drink water droplets from the leaves.


Yep I have several I can watch drink from their bowls, when i take the bowls out to clean and put them back in I often have two geckos (sweep and disney) who are waiting ready for them!

Disney has even been so bold as to sit on my hand and drink from a milk lid filled with water, she'll do this repashy too...i think she's not a gecko really ¬¬ far too tame.haha


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> Hope this little one is a female :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> image
> image


 
beautiful  will have to post a better picture of my little partial pinstripe I got recently. Mooshka; hopefully a she, she's looking really nice atm too.

You and your pins though sky7ine, do you have US & Canada breeders asking for your lines yet?


----------



## Sky7ine

YoshiHCG said:


> beautiful  will have to post a better picture of my little partial pinstripe I got recently. Mooshka; hopefully a she, she's looking really nice atm too.
> 
> You and your pins though sky7ine, do you have US & Canada breeders asking for your lines yet?


Please do would love to see pics  Yes we've had quite a lot of interest from the US and Spain and Austria as well


----------



## leonwales

I put some blended up mango and some blended up banana in with my crestie tonight. He doesn't eat his crested gecko diet so I thought I'd try him on this as a treat.


----------



## Stretfordchris

So we have made a breakthrough!
After the change to the new viv I've let my guy (1y.o) settle into his new residence for two weeks now. He has been approaching the desk side for a while and following my hand up and down the glass. He has started to approach the doors whilst I have been doing the maintenance but I put that down to wanting out.
Placing my hand inside the viv tonight he fixated on it, I actually though he was stalking me tbh. After a little jump and miss I moved slowly back to the doors and he proceeded to climb out onto my hand after a little lick of my finger. 
It's the most chilled he has been, after a run up my back he was back in my hands and was walking up them and chilling out. Such a breakthrough for me as I though I had a skittish one on my hands. 
Only had him out for 5 minutes to begin with but am happy with the progress.

Any tips or suggestions, tried a little CGD on a finger but no interest. Was I being stalked or just interest, he was properly fixated on my hand in the viv.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Sky7ine said:


> Please do would love to see pics  Yes we've had quite a lot of interest from the US and Spain and Austria as well


Nice one  really good to get lines and ship lines to and from different countries I think. I've got 3 coming in March from US.

Yeah will take some next week really blonde pinning I think you'll like!


----------



## Far2lively

My new little addition!! Meet Trevor  I'm sure another will be joining him soon.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Far2lively said:


> My new little addition!! Meet Trevor  I'm sure another will be joining him soon.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely :flrt: And yes, one Crestie is never enough!


----------



## mario64325

leonwales said:


> I put some blended up mango and some blended up banana in with my crestie tonight. He doesn't eat his crested gecko diet so I thought I'd try him on this as a treat.


i thought they werent meant to have bananas? i wouldnt know, cant remember


----------



## Stretfordchris

So we also now have chirping and licking of the hand. Looked into it and think my guy was a horny bugger tonight? few droplets on my hand may suggest that Rhaegal wants some! Anyone else hear chirping. He was quite calm so not a distress call.


----------



## Jebb

Stretfordchris said:


> So we also now have chirping and licking of the hand. Looked into it and think my guy was a horny bugger tonight? few droplets on my hand may suggest that Rhaegal wants some! Anyone else hear chirping. He was quite calm so not a distress call.


what kind of chirping? 

did you see him make the noise? I had this, was convinced it was the crestie as it stopped if I walked into the room or turned a light on, turned out to be crickets.

Cresties make a very soft chirp but you would need to be holding it to hear it, or they can make a grunt, a sort of leave me alone grunt.


----------



## Stretfordchris

Jebb said:


> what kind of chirping?
> 
> did you see him make the noise? I had this, was convinced it was the crestie as it stopped if I walked into the room or turned a light on, turned out to be crickets.
> 
> Cresties make a very soft chirp but you would need to be holding it to hear it, or they can make a grunt, a sort of leave me alone grunt.


He was on my hand whilst chirping. Few licks and chirps. Was quite 'light' have been looking at vocalisations and near enough positive that it wasn't a distressed signal. His body language was very relaxed. Concluded that it was either just communication call or was a sexually fired up call. Think its the former now.


----------



## Jebb

Stretfordchris said:


> He was on my hand whilst chirping. Few licks and chirps. Was quite 'light' have been looking at vocalisations and near enough positive that it wasn't a distressed signal. His body language was very relaxed. Concluded that it was either just communication call or was a sexually fired up call. Think its the former now.


sounds like just the little noise they make, as long as you are handling it for only a few mins a time, I wouldn't think it was stress.


----------



## Muz333

Far2lively said:


> My new little addition!! Meet Trevor  I'm sure another will be joining him soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lovely gecko you have there! May I suggest you add a little more decor for him to explore? Some live plants would look great in there and perhaps a two-in-one digital thermometer and hydrometer would make monitoring easier as well.


----------



## Jebb

mario64325 said:


> i thought they werent meant to have bananas? i wouldnt know, cant remember


it's not so much they can't have them but it's because they will draw calcium from the cresies body or it's calcuim sacks, as it's body needs more calcium than is in a banana to process the phosphorus that is in a banana, so the odd treat is fine if you think your crestie has plenty calcium in it's sacks, as it won't use calcium from it's bones then.

You could mix the banana with another food that contains calcium, so the total in the meal will be more than the phosphorus, that's another way around it.


----------



## Gman86

Can any body point me to the literature or research about bananas and cresties calcium levels? As I see it mentioned alot on the forum but I don't understand the science behind this theory. Thanks: victory:


----------



## leonwales

mario64325 said:


> i thought they werent meant to have bananas? i wouldnt know, cant remember


I did read that but it was just offered once he didnt touch it anyway.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> it's not so much they can't have them but it's because they will draw calcium from the cresies body or it's calcuim sacks, as it's body needs more calcium than is in a banana to process the phosphorus that is in a banana, so the odd treat is fine if you think your crestie has plenty calcium in it's sacks, as it won't use calcium from it's bones then.
> 
> You could mix the banana with another food that contains calcium, so the total in the meal will be more than the phosphorus, that's another way around it.


That said, I've always been curious to check on my cresties calcium sacs. Does anyone know of a way to do this without stressing/hurting him by trying to pry his jaw open?


----------



## Sky7ine

Gman86 said:


> Can any body point me to the literature or research about bananas and cresties calcium levels? As I see it mentioned alot on the forum but I don't understand the science behind this theory. Thanks: victory:


I'll see if i can dig out what i found  Below is a list of the calcium-phosphorus ratios in many common fruits. The more phosphorus taken in requires more calcium and if the balance is not right then it will be drawn from the body.

Papaya...........4.5 :1
Raspberries .....1.8 :1
Blackberries......1.5 :1
Grapes ............1.4 :1
Mango.............1 : 1
Pineapple.........1 : 1
Apple..............1 : 1
Pears..............1 : 1.2
Cherries...........1 : 1.2
Strawberries.....1 : 1.3
Guavas............1 : 1.3
Apricots ..........1 : 1.4
Blueberries........1 : 1.6
Summer Squash..1 : 1.7
Pumpkin.............1 : 2.1
Peaches.............1 : 2.2
Banana...............1 : 3.1


----------



## Muz333

Gman86 said:


> Can any body point me to the literature or research about bananas and cresties calcium levels? As I see it mentioned alot on the forum but I don't understand the science behind this theory. Thanks: victory:


It's just due to bananas having a low Ca ratio.

"If we consistently eat food high in phosphorus and low in calcium, then this tends to make the body overacid, depletes it of calcium and other minerals and increases the tendency towards inflammations. " - CALCIUM-PHOSPHORUS RATIO[/url

(Apologies I didn't find a better source, started to read a very long scientific review but figured I didn't have enough time at work to find a primary account of the research done. Regardless, while this may not be a published scientific paper it holds quite accurate.)

So if a diet is not maintained with more Calcium to Phosphorus (10:4 or roughly 2:1) then the body is unable to make use of the calcium for growing bones.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> That said, I've always been curious to check on my cresties calcium sacs. Does anyone know of a way to do this without stressing/hurting him by trying to pry his jaw open?


some I've heard use credit cards to tease their jaws open, not something I would do though.


----------



## Jebb

Sky7ine said:


> I'll see if i can dig out what i found  Below is a list of the calcium-phosphorus ratios in many common fruits. The more phosphorus taken in requires more calcium and if the balance is not right then it will be drawn from the body.
> 
> Papaya...........4.5 :1
> Raspberries .....1.8 :1
> Blackberries......1.5 :1
> Grapes ............1.4 :1
> Mango.............1 : 1
> Pineapple.........1 : 1
> Apple..............1 : 1
> Pears..............1 : 1.2
> Cherries...........1 : 1.2
> Strawberries.....1 : 1.3
> Guavas............1 : 1.3
> Apricots ..........1 : 1.4
> Blueberries........1 : 1.6
> Summer Squash..1 : 1.7
> Pumpkin.............1 : 2.1
> Peaches.............1 : 2.2
> Banana...............1 : 3.1


surprising, a few fruits on there I was thinking were fine, peaches, strawberries and pears, even mango all need to be fed with caution.


----------



## Gman86

I would like to read in more detail and discuss but am sort on time at the moment but thanks for all the info. It is the Ca to P ratio That people are refering to then and not something special about bananas, so then bananas in a well balance diet are no problem at all and not a concern for adult cresties. That being said the 1:1 ratio used as a reference is for humans, is this ratio the same for all living things? Also correct me if I'm wrong but calcium phosphate is used on the construction of bones so it surly would only really affect the calcium sacs in female cresties that are producing high quantities of eggs?


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> surprising, a few fruits on there I was thinking were fine, peaches, strawberries and pears, even mango all need to be fed with caution.


I too assumed Mango had a much better ratio than it does. I do believe figs are right up there for the best ratios, however I'll need to double check that now.



Gman86 said:


> I would like to read in more detail and discuss but am sort on time at the moment but thanks for all the info. It is the Ca to P ratio That people are refering to then and not something special about bananas, so then bananas in a well balance diet are no problem at all and not a concern for adult cresties.


Correct, bananas have nothing special about them per say, it is just the Ca means it can be used out with a healthy varied diet that has roughly a 2:1 Ca.



Gman86 said:


> That being said the 1:1 ratio used as a reference is for humans, is this ratio the same for all living things?


The 10:4 (~2:1) ratio I quoted was for humans, however even then the perfect ratio is quite disagreed upon and even 1.3:1 has been recommend before. I'd assume this to be the case for all living beings to maintain a blood pH homeostasis but proper scientific studies aren't routine in reptiles. As a geneticist I'd LOVE to have my hands on the full crestie genome so I could look for auxotrophies etc and discern a look into their metabolism.



Gman86 said:


> Also correct me if I'm wrong but calcium phosphate is used on the construction of bones so it surly would only really affect the calcium sacs in female cresties that are producing high quantities of eggs?


Calcium phosphate is used within bone growth, however a higher Ca diet is believe to prevent the reduction of bone mineral density (at least in humans).

Low calciumhosphorus ratio in habitual diets aff... [Br J Nutr. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI

Relationships between bone mineral density, ser... [J Intern Med. 1999] - PubMed - NCBI

Carbonated beverages, dietary calcium, the ... [J Adolesc Health. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI

Edit:

oOo, just found out that green anoles have actually been sequenced! http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/mapview/map_search.cgi?taxid=28377&build=1.1

Edit edit:

Just decided to treat my gecko and ordered Clarks Guava, Banana, Pangea complete and a feeding ledge to give more variety to his two different Repashy CGDs. I also have Komodo CGD from the pet shop when I purchased him and although he enjoys it I'm only keeping it in case of a sudden outage of the higher rated CGDs.


----------



## Sky7ine

Just hatched


----------



## Jebb

Gman86 said:


> I would like to read in more detail and discuss but am sort on time at the moment but thanks for all the info. It is the Ca to P ratio That people are refering to then and not something special about bananas, so then bananas in a well balance diet are no problem at all and not a concern for adult cresties. That being said the 1:1 ratio used as a reference is for humans, is this ratio the same for all living things? Also correct me if I'm wrong but calcium phosphate is used on the construction of bones so it surly would only really affect the calcium sacs in female cresties that are producing high quantities of eggs?


the balance has to be correct at the time of eating, if when you feed the banana there is not enough calcium present in that meal, then it will draw on the cresties supplies for the extra.

I would not give banana to a female that has or will be gravid within a few months.


----------



## Gman86

Just found time to sit and read the posts properly, thanks for clearing that up, so often I see threads saying that bananas are a no go and you are looked down apon if you do feed it, but I couldn't rap my nut around why this would be so when it would seem most other fruits were fine. So basically people have been saying don't feed banana as a fail safe for those idiots that can't be bothered to make sure the geckos get a balanced diet and to save a long winded explanation lol. The past few posts have been some of the most intelegent looking posts I've seen round here for awhile so thanks for that.



Muz333 said:


> That said, I've always been curious to check on my cresties calcium sacs. Does anyone know of a way to do this without stressing/hurting him by trying to pry his jaw open?



Iv found finger and thumb either side of the corner of the mouth with the lightest of squeezes and I do mean light, is enough to encourage them to open thier mouth. Have yet to find a completly stress free method.



Jebb said:


> surprising, a few fruits on there I was thinking were fine, peaches, strawberries and pears, even mango all need to be fed with caution.


Caution? Or calcium :lol2:




Muz333 said:


> I too assumed Mango had a much better ratio than it does. I do believe figs are right up there for the best ratios, however I'll need to double check that now.


Figs have a massive Ca content with relatively low P, it's almost the opposite ratio to bananas. I use figs as a calcium booster for my females, they love fresh fig.


----------



## Gman86

Jebb said:


> the balance has to be correct at the time of eating, if when you feed the banana there is not enough calcium present in that meal, then it will draw on the cresties supplies for the extra.
> 
> I would not give banana to a female that has or will be gravid within a few months.


I dont think a single meal of 'raw' banana would affect your cresties over all health because if it did the diet you are providing as a whole would be incorrect. I would assume the only reason they have evolved to have calcium sacs is to store calcium for when the supply is low and can't be found so they can carry on eating high phosphate meals. After all if they lived in a place where they had a good constant supply all year round then they wouldn't need to store it, they would simply increase calcium intake when needed.


----------



## Jebb

Gman86 said:


> I dont think a single meal of 'raw' banana would affect your cresties over all health because if it did the diet you are providing as a whole would be incorrect. I would assume the only reason they have evolved to have calcium sacs is to store calcium for when the supply is low and can't be found so they can carry on eating high phosphate meals. After all if they lived in a place where they had a good constant supply all year round then they wouldn't need to store it, they would simply increase calcium intake when needed.


No I wasn't saying it was, I was saying that IF you provide enough calcium at the time of feeding the banana then no problem, or if only feeding the banana, calcium will be drawn from the crestie, if you know that your crestie has supplies in it's calcium sack then it will be fine.

The point I was trying to make is, you don't want the calcium coming from their bones but their sacks.

We are agreeing here but it seems like we're not some how :whistling2:


----------



## Gman86

Jebb said:


> We are agreeing here but it seems like we're not some how :whistling2:



And that's the beauty of the Internet and forums :lol2:


----------



## Muz333

So my gecko Diet stuff arrived today (new CGD flavors and a magnetic feeding ledge). However in the feeding ledge there are tiny little worms in one of the bowls and I think they've burrowed small holes into the ledge itself.

Does anyone know what these are?










To me they look like nematodes but I'm only used to C.elegans which are microscopic. So do I kill them or chuck them in the soil?


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> So my gecko Diet stuff arrived today (new CGD flavors and a magnetic feeding ledge). However in the feeding ledge there are tiny little worms in one of the bowls and I think they've burrowed small holes into the ledge itself.
> 
> Does anyone know what these are?
> 
> image
> 
> To me they look like nematodes but I'm only used to C.elegans which are microscopic. So do I kill them or chuck them in the soil?


what diet did you buy and what ledge? I'm thinking you mean from Pangea?


----------



## mario64325

Jebb said:


> it's not so much they can't have them but it's because they will draw calcium from the cresies body or it's calcuim sacks, as it's body needs more calcium than is in a banana to process the phosphorus that is in a banana, so the odd treat is fine if you think your crestie has plenty calcium in it's sacks, as it won't use calcium from it's bones then.
> 
> You could mix the banana with another food that contains calcium, so the total in the meal will be more than the phosphorus, that's another way around it.


oh ok, thanks


----------



## Sky7ine

Sibling to the baby that hatched a couple of days ago and two more gorgeous pinstripes


----------



## beckyj

Sky7ine said:


> Sibling to the baby that hatched a couple of days ago and two more gorgeous pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image



Your little pinstripes really are special! Gorgeous!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonwales

Picked up a female today from a member on here. Very happy with her.


----------



## Jebb

leonwales said:


> Picked up a female today from a member on here. Very happy with her.
> 
> image


I don't blame you she looks great.


----------



## leonwales

Jebb said:


> I don't blame you she looks great.


Thanks took me ages to find one. Hopefully get some beautiful babies.


----------



## Itsjustme

A fun afternoon spent fitting some new lighting and heating and of course some new plants! Now I can spend even more time playing hunt the gecko :2thumb:


----------



## lozmick

Finally got a photo uploaded of my first live planted set up in my album although it has 2 fake plants 1 either side stuck on glass till I plant a few more shortly. And need a clean up crew in there. I have 4 food dishes and 1 water dish also a dish with calcium powder : victory:


----------



## Far2lively

Itsjustme said:


> A fun afternoon spent fitting some new lighting and heating and of course some new plants! Now I can spend even more time playing hunt the gecko :2thumb:
> 
> image


Cracking looking setup  think I may have a little spending spree on decor for mine soon  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> what diet did you buy and what ledge? I'm thinking you mean from Pangea?


Ordered a couple of flavours of Clarks and Pangea complete. The magnetic ledge was from the same place. Clarks Frugivorous Gecko Diet

I decided to kill the worms with boiling water while cleaning the rest of the stuff. Not really worth the chance if they are some parasitic worm.


----------



## firefly19

leonwales said:


> Picked up a female today from a member on here. Very happy with her.
> 
> image


Awww, she's beautiful.


----------



## leonwales

Here is the female next to the male.


----------



## jas1972

*Weight???*

What is reasonable weight growth in a week. Just got a couple of cresties and weighed when I got and weighed a week later. Male has gained 1.3g and female has gained 2.4g. They have had one feed of crickets( approx 8)
She is 2.5 years and he is only just a year.
Thanks


----------



## Jebb

You really need to weigh them over a longer period to see any losses or gains, as they are only around 30-40g fully grown or maybe 50g if you have a fatty, a +/- of a couple of grams could be down to pooing/not pooing or a full stomach or empty.

Try and weigh them the same time, and over a longer period, I would say 2 weeks would be a min to wait, to get a better idea of weight loss/gain.


----------



## jas1972

Jebb said:


> You really need to weigh them over a longer period to see any losses or gains, as they are only around 30-40g fully grown or maybe 50g if you have a fatty, a +/- of a couple of grams could be down to pooing/not pooing or a full stomach or empty.
> 
> Try and weigh them the same time, and over a longer period, I would say 2 weeks would be a min to wait, to get a better idea of weight loss/gain.


Ok thanks ,just wasnt sure


----------



## jas1972

Jebb said:


> You really need to weigh them over a longer period to see any losses or gains, as they are only around 30-40g fully grown or maybe 50g if you have a fatty, a +/- of a couple of grams could be down to pooing/not pooing or a full stomach or empty.
> 
> Try and weigh them the same time, and over a longer period, I would say 2 weeks would be a min to wait, to get a better idea of weight loss/gain.


Think she is gonna be a 'fatty' 44g+ already and loves her food. Comes running for crickets haha


----------



## Jebb

jas1972 said:


> Think she is gonna be a 'fatty' 44g+ already and loves her food. Comes running for crickets haha


cool, just watch it doesn't get too big.

wish mine was a little more confident, has yours always been like that?


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> You really need to weigh them over a longer period to see any losses or gains, as they are only around 30-40g fully grown or maybe 50g if you have a fatty, a +/- of a couple of grams could be down to pooing/not pooing or a full stomach or empty.
> 
> Try and weigh them the same time, and over a longer period, I would say 2 weeks would be a min to wait, to get a better idea of weight loss/gain.


Some are just quite big though. One of mine is 52g and she's only 15 months! She's still putting weight on steadily every week when I weigh her! She comes from a breeder who's Geckos in general are genetically quite big.


----------



## MattyD

How can i get my baby to eat. Iv tried repashy and crickets but in 3 week iv only seen one poo. Am getting a little bit panicy if im honest


1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimora

More Photo's :flrt: and an update on the eggs! Some of you know that they began to dent on day 63...pleased to say that with the aid of moss, both plumped back up fully by day 69 and both are still white and perky today which is day 76 

right...photo's!









In order...Kaname, Sousuke and Kyoko....no Shinji this time round  2 middle photos have a instagram filter on but the other two do not.


----------



## Muz333

MattyD said:


> How can i get my baby to eat. Iv tried repashy and crickets but in 3 week iv only seen one poo. Am getting a little bit panicy if im honest
> 
> 
> 1.1.0 leopard gecko
> 0.1.1 crested gecko
> 2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you're using a paper towel substrate it can be really difficult to see the poos. Try spoon feeding some Repashy if you're unsure whether or not they are having any but they don't eat a lot.


----------



## Sammysy

MattyD said:


> How can i get my baby to eat. Iv tried repashy and crickets but in 3 week iv only seen one poo. Am getting a little bit panicy if im honest
> 
> 
> 1.1.0 leopard gecko
> 0.1.1 crested gecko
> 2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not worry too much, baby cresties eat very little / late at night, as long as they are pooing , they are eating, plus their stomach

People say not to hand feed, but when my crestie was out, i offered her some rapashy on the end of a plastic chop stick and she licked some up, if she didnt want it, she would not take it.


----------



## Sammysy

My girls and guy. 










top - sahara (Female) 
middle - sheldon (male)
bottom karl (female)


----------



## AlmightyNacho

*Just a few!*

Thought I'd post a few of my geckos on here too!

Loki, my awesome pinstripe male. 



Tabasco my lovely red harlequin girl, such a slow grower!!



Burrito my out of this world halloween girl! Over 55g of gorgeousness!



Pikachu! My creamsicle/blonde girl who laid her first eggs this year! Still in the incubator!!



Find all these geckos and loads more stunners at:

www.crownedcresties.co.uk or find us on Facebook! :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

AlmightyNacho said:


> Thought I'd post a few of my geckos on here too!
> 
> Loki, my awesome pinstripe male.
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/image_zps48a66b2a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Tabasco my lovely red harlequin girl, such a slow grower!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/image_zpsea54ff3e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Burrito my out of this world halloween girl! Over 55g of gorgeousness!
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/Burrito3_zps6679c737.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Pikachu! My creamsicle/blonde girl who laid her first eggs this year! Still in the incubator!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/image_zpsc2443b0d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Find all these geckos and loads more stunners at:
> 
> www.crownedcresties.co.uk or find us on Facebook! :2thumb:



Some real stunners there!  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Some are just quite big though. One of mine is 52g and she's only 15 months! She's still putting weight on steadily every week when I weigh her! She comes from a breeder who's Geckos in general are genetically quite big.


I think you can tell the difference between a "fatty" and just a bigger crestie, I'm sure yours is as fit as a fiddle :whistling2:


----------



## titwillow

*New to Cresties*

Hi I am going to become a new Crestie owner in the next month or so when I have her set-up in place. She is an older female (not sure how old) from a reputable breeder who doesn't want her anymore (that sounds awful) but if you're a breeder then you have to move onto younger new females. 

Anyway I am so excited at getting her as she was one of their 'alpha' females and produced lots of beautiful babies.

I have managed to find a 45x45x45 exo online at £64.99 including delivery which will arrive later this week & which I will need to set up. No doubt I will be on here quite a bit asking for advice etc., : victory:

I will post pics when I get my beautiful girl


----------



## titwillow

AlmightyNacho said:


> Thought I'd post a few of my geckos on here too!
> 
> Loki, my awesome pinstripe male.
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/image_zps48a66b2a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Tabasco my lovely red harlequin girl, such a slow grower!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/image_zpsea54ff3e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Burrito my out of this world halloween girl! Over 55g of gorgeousness!
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/Burrito3_zps6679c737.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Pikachu! My creamsicle/blonde girl who laid her first eggs this year! Still in the incubator!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r763/anniealice89/image_zpsc2443b0d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Find all these geckos and loads more stunners at:
> 
> www.crownedcresties.co.uk or find us on Facebook! :2thumb:


Beautiful !!


----------



## Muz333

titwillow said:


> Hi I am going to become a new Crestie owner in the next month or so when I have her set-up in place. She is an older female (not sure how old) from a reputable breeder who doesn't want her anymore (that sounds awful) but if you're a breeder then you have to move onto younger new females.
> 
> Anyway I am so excited at getting her as she was one of their 'alpha' females and produced lots of beautiful babies.
> 
> I have managed to find a 45x45x45 exo online at £64.99 including delivery which will arrive later this week & which I will need to set up. No doubt I will be on here quite a bit asking for advice etc., : victory:
> 
> I will post pics when I get my beautiful girl


Seeing as she's an adult I'd recommend getting at least a 45x45x60. As arboreal creatures they really appreciate the extra height and a 45x45x60 Exo is recommended as the minimum spatial requirements for this species.


----------



## Sky7ine

titwillow said:


> Hi I am going to become a new Crestie owner in the next month or so when I have her set-up in place. She is an older female (not sure how old) from a reputable breeder who doesn't want her anymore (that sounds awful) but if you're a breeder then you have to move onto younger new females.
> 
> Anyway I am so excited at getting her as she was one of their 'alpha' females and produced lots of beautiful babies.
> 
> I have managed to find a 45x45x45 exo online at £64.99 including delivery which will arrive later this week & which I will need to set up. No doubt I will be on here quite a bit asking for advice etc., : victory:
> 
> I will post pics when I get my beautiful girl



Congrats on getting a crestie there addictive little buggers  one thing i would say is if you can i would change the 45x45x45 to a 45x45x60 as the extra height is better for them.


----------



## Jebb

titwillow said:


> Hi I am going to become a new Crestie owner in the next month or so when I have her set-up in place. She is an older female (not sure how old) from a reputable breeder who doesn't want her anymore (that sounds awful) but if you're a breeder then you have to move onto younger new females.
> 
> Anyway I am so excited at getting her as she was one of their 'alpha' females and produced lots of beautiful babies.
> 
> I have managed to find a 45x45x45 exo online at £64.99 including delivery which will arrive later this week & which I will need to set up. No doubt I will be on here quite a bit asking for advice etc., : victory:
> 
> I will post pics when I get my beautiful girl



seapets sell the 45x45x60 for only about £4 more than that.

If you can worth consistering cancelling the 45x45x45 and getting the bigger one, under the distance selling regs you can cancel if they haven't posted it yet or return it if they have, for a refund.


----------



## AlmightyNacho

Jebb said:


> seapets sell the 45x45x60 for only about £4 more than that.
> 
> If you can worth consistering cancelling the 45x45x45 and getting the bigger one, under the distance selling regs you can cancel if they haven't posted it yet or return it if they have, for a refund.


I agree the 45x45x60 is much better value for money however, I keep all my adults in 45x45x45 exo terras and have done so for years with no complaint, just one per 45 of course. I put two together for breeding purposes in a 45x45x60 temporarily. 

Just thought I'd mention in case you don't fancy cancelling the tank, a 45 cube isn't a bad thing ^_^


----------



## Sjames

AlmightyNacho said:


> I agree the 45x45x60 is much better value for money however, I keep all my adults in 45x45x45 exo terras and have done so for years with no complaint, just one per 45 of course. I put two together for breeding purposes in a 45x45x60 temporarily.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention in case you don't fancy cancelling the tank, a 45 cube isn't a bad thing ^_^


It's not about the price of the exo it's more to do with giving them the best and I would recommend a 45x45x60 for and adult no one doubts it being doable think it's a better choice for them.


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> I think you can tell the difference between a "fatty" and just a bigger crestie, I'm sure yours is as fit as a fiddle :whistling2:



Yep! Starting to think she's going to be some sort of monster Crestie! Every week she's putting on a couple of grams! I'm wondering when she's going to stop!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlmightyNacho

Sjames said:


> It's not about the price of the exo it's more to do with giving them the best and I would recommend a 45x45x60 for and adult no one doubts it being doable think it's a better choice for them.


I agree, it's all about preference, but I use 45s for my 20+ adult geckos : victory:


----------



## lozmick

Jebb said:


> some I've heard use credit cards to tease their jaws open, not something I would do though.


Your thinking of a chelsea grin :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Stretfordchris

Great feeding response by my lil guy. His training is progressing as well as mine. He has settled down nicely, walking onto my hand in the viv and eating in the light now too. He dived head first into the food bowl as soon as I replaced it today. Couldn't be happier with how it's going. Slowly but surely. 



















Nom noms


----------



## BretJordan

Long time no posts again :') And about the weights not done it for a few months but both mine were around 55g If i remember correctly I have a paper somewhere I wrote it down..

Hey look it's Oreo! 


And the live planted tank.. Which has grown out of control.. A proper jungle in there now! And yes the leaves have hit the top of the Exo -.- :Lol2:



Sat on a leaf 



Above view so you can see the mess! 



And then there's this fat git Pumpkin! 


I love him really  God I look a gorm on this photo and chubby... :')


And this is his pad.. Not exactly aesthetically appealing as Oreos.. Any advice on how to make it look not as.. Bland? 


Thanks, Bret.


----------



## sue59

Give him a live viv as well:lol2:


----------



## Kimora

You can also get printed natural looking wallpaper, i have a photographic slate print on the outside on any vivs that do not have a fake background.
But if you want it to look more like Oreo's...then you'll need to do it like Oreo's : victory:

You don't have to necessarily plant it up, i keep all my live plants potted. : victory:


----------



## beckyj

Well it's bug night in the Jarvis household, they've been in 10 minutes! Little Darwin is a roach addict and she/he isn't bothered who watches! There was 5 in there 10 minutes ago!


----------



## missk

Indi and Gradient together tonight


----------



## Jebb

missk said:


> Indi and Gradient together tonight
> image



I've seen some amazing mophs but your greys ones are just in another class.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

missk said:


> Indi and Gradient together tonight
> image


Wow they are stunning! What morph are they?


----------



## kane90

had my crestie now for about 2 months he/she only tends to come
out as soon as lights are out is there anyway of encouraging him to come out at all in the day/evening? also would it make a difference if i cover up sides of the exo to make him feel more secure?

cheers kane


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kane90 said:


> had my crestie now for about 2 months he/she only tends to come
> out as soon as lights are out is there anyway of encouraging him to come out at all in the day/evening? also would it make a difference if i cover up sides of the exo to make him feel more secure?
> 
> cheers kane


You do realise that they are nocturnal right?


----------



## kane90

XtremeReptiles said:


> You do realise that they are nocturnal right?


yes ofc but i have heard of a fair few people where their crestie will come out evening time .... mine doesnt even come out with a dimmed blue light just wondering to see if there is anything i cn do to encourage it


----------



## lozmick

Caught pistachio eating in cgd and managed to get a photo:2thumb:

Photo in my album im gonna have to sort out a photobucket account or something


----------



## Sky7ine

kane90 said:


> yes ofc but i have heard of a fair few people where their crestie will come out evening time .... mine doesnt even come out with a dimmed blue light just wondering to see if there is anything i cn do to encourage it


Cresties are crepuscular not nocturnal so yes they do come out during low light ie twilight, its prob your blue leds are to bright we tried blue led's on ours and they would not come out whilst they were on but after switching to red ours are active from when lights go out and they come on.


----------



## leonwales

kane90 said:


> had my crestie now for about 2 months he/she only tends to come
> out as soon as lights are out is there anyway of encouraging him to come out at all in the day/evening? also would it make a difference if i cover up sides of the exo to make him feel more secure?
> 
> cheers kane


One of mine doesn't even come out when the lights are off until we have gone to bed. When i get up he usually goes straight into his hide. My other is active in the evening with the lights on. You could try turning the lights off and seeing if it comes out.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> I've seen some amazing mophs but your greys ones are just in another class.


It's not fair I say. We commoners have to wait until they will be available later on. :lol2:


----------



## Jebb

kane90 said:


> had my crestie now for about 2 months he/she only tends to come
> out as soon as lights are out is there anyway of encouraging him to come out at all in the day/evening? also would it make a difference if i cover up sides of the exo to make him feel more secure?
> 
> cheers kane


when do your lights come on and go off, do you have any lights in the viv?

You're not had him long so time will help.

When do your lights come on and go off? if your lights go off when the room is already dark, your cresite if like mine will still sleep for a good while longer, then get up, I have my lights go off when it's starting to get dark so he has a more natural drop in light, by 17.00 he's up.

I would take the blue light out, if he is already very shy, having a light on when he thinks it should be dark is not going to help at all.

Also check your heating, they sleep where they are most comfortable, if the viv is too cold or even hot, this will also slow him from leaving his bed.

The best thing though is time and leave him alone for a good while.


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> when do your lights come on and go off, do you have any lights in the viv?
> 
> You're not had him long so time will help.
> 
> When do your lights come on and go off? if your lights go off when the room is already dark, your cresite if like mine will still sleep for a good while longer, then get up, I have my lights go off when it's starting to get dark so he has a more natural drop in light, by 17.00 he's up.
> 
> I would take the blue light out, if he is already very shy, having a light on when he thinks it should be dark is not going to help at all.
> 
> Also check your heating, they sleep where they are most comfortable, if the viv is too cold or even hot, this will also slow him from leaving his bed.
> 
> The best thing though is time and leave him alone for a good while.


He's up at 5 now? What time do you have your own lighting on at? I'm still doing 07:00-19:00 and he tends to wake up and poke his out until the lights go off then he's out and about by 19:05.


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> He's up at 5 now? What time do you have your own lighting on at? I'm still doing 07:00-19:00 and he tends to wake up and poke his out until the lights go off then he's out and about by 19:05.


tbh it's normally just before 16.30, his viv light goes off at 16.00, the room he is in is just going dark by then.

Yeah it's a big change, like Kane90 mine would not move until around 2130 when I first got him.

oh and they come on at 0830.

Your lights are on a long time, what's the thinking behind those times?


----------



## lozmick

Due to it being winter all lizards lights on at 08:00 off at 20:00 then at summer time it will be on at 07:00 off at 21:00


----------



## Muz333

Jebb said:


> tbh it's normally just before 16.30, his viv light goes off at 16.00, the room he is in is just going dark by then.
> 
> Yeah it's a big change, like Kane90 mine would not move until around 2130 when I first got him.
> 
> oh and they come on at 0830.
> 
> Your lights are on a long time, what's the thinking behind those times?


My thinking is pretty simple - 12 hours day 12 hours night. In reality I could of course adapt it better for winter but well, I'm lazy :blush:


----------



## Jebb

Muz333 said:


> My thinking is pretty simple - 12 hours day 12 hours night. In reality I could of course adapt it better for winter but well, I'm lazy :blush:


oops sorry if that came across as rude :blush:

But at 7am it's still dark, I was turning mine off at 7.30 but a couple of times I heard him hurry to bed when the light came on, changed it to 8.30 and he's in bed by then.

I try and have a transition from dark to light rather than a sudden change...I'm shut up now as I'm winding myself up now :lol2:


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> oops sorry if that came across as rude :blush:
> 
> But at 7am it's still dark, I was turning mine off at 7.30 but a couple of times I heard him hurry to bed when the light came on, changed it to 8.30 and he's in bed by then.
> 
> I try and have a transition from dark to light rather than a sudden change...I'm shut up now as I'm winding myself up now :lol2:


I get up at 6-6.30 each day and usually let him have the change from pitch black to light as the sun comes up and through my windows then put the light on seems to get like a dawn period bit straight bright sun.


----------



## Sky7ine

Pins pins and pins  and a couple of nearly solid dorsal's


----------



## beckyj

Sky7ine said:


> Pins pins and pins  and a couple of nearly solid dorsal's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Goodness, those almost solid dorsal's are stunning 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedAlan

*crestie nightmare*

really sorry its a bit of a long one, but any help would be great.

I been keeping cresties for a few years now with no intention of ever breeding them. a few weeks back in a large well known pet shop chain, whilst getting dog food we noticed there cresties where up for adoption as they have been there a while, there viv was a mix of male and female we choose 2 females because we have a large viv with a female in already, all the geckos there had fts so breeding was not even a thought.
For last few weeks they have been in seperate RUBS so i could just make sure there ok before they go in with our existing female.

So todays the big day they where going to go in the viv, how ever.... the smallest of the two 22g was sharing her rub with 2 eggs. i feed and mist them daily but the eggs where well hidden and could have been there for at least 2 weeks they look plump and healthy.

I candled them and it does look like theres something in there and there now in an incubator at 22c.

Now feeding the extra mouths isn't a problem and isn't going to cost any extra, however not knowing how many clutches there are going to be could be a problem viv wise. cant really afford extra setups.

So i called the pet store and explained the situation to the manager who has asked for a list of the things i need along with photos of the eggs, i tried to explain that i could have 10+ extra geckos on my hands and that housing was going to be my biggest headache. 

his response shocked me.. His words where "I'm sure there's something you can do to stop them hatching"

I know hes right, there are but although extra is going to be a pain, That is NOT an option and I'm more shocked that the manager of a pet shop suggested it. i ended the call with an appointment made to see him on Sunday.

I'm not a complete muppet, but some advice on crestie eggs would be great.

time scale, humidity, potential quantity and best egg substrate or any other tips would be great. 

Thanks in advance Alan


----------



## neep_neep

beardedAlan said:


> time scale, humidity, potential quantity and best egg substrate or any other tips would be great.


I have always incubated my eggs on lightly damp vermiculite. Soak it in a tub of water, then get a handful and squeeze out as much water as possible. Then place in your incubation tub (a tupperware tub is fine - it doesn't need ventilation holes, but you should air it by removing the lid a couple of times a week) - it should be crumbly and damp, and not obviously wet. Too much water can kill the egg - too dry can kill an egg too! But it is more obvious when an egg is too dry, as it will begin to collapse inwards, but it is not obvious if it is too wet until it is too late. Others use different incubation media such as perlite, or a mix, and others place mesh on top of the substrate so the eggs get the high humidity, but are not nestled amongst the substrate. 
Incubation length can be anywhere between about 65-120 days, dependent on temperature! At 22C, you would be leaning towards 70-90 days. So just keep an eye on them, but you could be waiting up to 3 months yet!

At this time of year, it is unlikely she will go on to lay many (if any!) more eggs. Potentially they can lay 10-12 eggs in a season, but I would be VERY surprised if that number was produced by a small female over winter! However - If you don't think you can provide for any more geckos, then I am inclined to agree with the manager, and would suggest freezing any further eggs as soon as they are laid. It is normal practice for unwanted eggs, so I would actually be shocked if the manager _hadn't_ suggested it, as it is more responsible to humanely dispose of unwanted eggs, then to hatch them all and possibly not be able to house them all adequately. I know you said that destroying the eggs wasn't an option, which I appreciate, and i'm not telling you that you HAVE to do it (I am pro-choice after all :lol2. I just wanted to make you aware that what the manager was suggesting is quite normal practice and quite sensible in the circumstances, rather than shocking : victory: Though I understand that the thought of it can seem shocking at first!


----------



## sue59

I agree with all the above but let's assume you are going to keep them. The chances of her having any more are slimmer as it is cooler now. I would advise not keeping her too hot over the next few months to ensure she doesn't produce any more. As for her having just had them give her a good diet ie Repashy and some well dusted live food as she will have used a lot of calcium to produce those eggs which she really needs to help her grow.
Sad news is I have had females who have stored sperm and produced eggs the following season so you had better be prepared for more next year .
You only need a small funarium for the babies , I use the one from Wilcos , meant as an aquarium, and you should be able to sell them before they need a bigger home.:2thumb:


----------



## MattyD

Im gettin a lil worried reading these posts. The female i bought earlier this year layed and i now have a baby free of charge hehe but no sign of any more eggs so hope she doesnt spring more on me next year


1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedAlan

thanks Neep Neep and Sue59.
my biggest concern is the little lady as she's so dinky, normaly they have fresh repashy every evening and dusted live once a week but am going to give her live every day now to try and prepare her. i dont want to balls things up with the eggs but she is my no.1 priority.


----------



## Jebb

beardedAlan said:


> thanks Neep Neep and Sue59.
> my biggest concern is the little lady as she's so dinky, normaly they have fresh repashy every evening and dusted live once a week but am going to give her live every day now to try and prepare her. i dont want to balls things up with the eggs but she is my no.1 priority.


If I were to feed just one food stuff it would be a CGD, to feed just dusted live food would be depriving her of a lot of good stuff in the CGD, up the livefood but still include the CGD...just imo.


----------



## lozmick

I agree with jebb id up live food and ensure it is properly gut loaded and dusted


----------



## beardedAlan

sorry guys didnt explain very well. id still give repashys but also live food. wouldnt just give live.


----------



## Jebb

beardedAlan said:


> sorry guys didnt explain very well. id still give repashys but also live food. wouldnt just give live.


phew :whistling2:


----------



## Gman86

Freshly hatched today one from the last clutch due to hatch this year
Crests are already huge on this one

Sorry about crap quality only have phone to work with.


----------



## lozmick

:flrt: so tiny so cute I want one


----------



## scs1965

So today I picked up my new 60x45x45 from Wrigglies......

Arcadia hood to follow and then decor, and I will be looking for Malcolm, my fisrt ever Lizard....

Excited? You bet!


----------



## weebilbo

Freshly got this wee cutie. 8 weeks old


----------



## demon3000

*Larry's best side*


----------



## Gman86

Seeing as this thread seems quite dead today thought I would post up some of my hatchlings from the later part I this year



This one started as a chocolate but it's flanks are steadily getting redder with some nice subtle markings










I'm not sure what 'morph' you would call this one but I am pleased with the early colour and head structure 










This one looks like its going to be a yellow tiger, again had a long incubation so has some really good well developed structure 










This is the newest one to have hatched and if it does not turn out to be crowned then I will be supprised, this one has the largest crests I've seen fresh out the egg and very partial pinning


----------



## sue59

beardedAlan said:


> sorry guys didnt explain very well. id still give repashys but also live food. wouldnt just give live.



You will need to be careful she doesn't prefer the live and ignore the Repashy , some of mine would live on bugs given the choice as they are naughty :lol2:


----------



## missk

indi fired down


----------



## demon3000

*Larry.......*


----------



## demon3000

*Larry....*


----------



## lozmick

Sorry to sound dumb but what morph is my pistachio he was named that due to 2 different shades he was just like the nut but noticed at certain times he goes really bright orange almost red


----------



## beckyj

Picture of Mavis this morning before the lights went on. She looks so cute! :flrt:


----------



## scs1965

I was looking at the Cresties in my local Pah yesterday, and one made me laugh - it was asleep hanging off a vine, face down, and its tail had flopped right over and was tickling his head !


----------



## Nicquita

Sorry to interrupt all of the photos, but I was wondering how big a 1 year old crested gecko should be? Thanks


----------



## leonwales

scs1965 said:


> I was looking at the Cresties in my local Pah yesterday, and one made me laugh - it was asleep hanging off a vine, face down, and its tail had flopped right over and was tickling his head !


They do sleep in some odd positions.


----------



## Sky7ine




----------



## Jebb

Nicquita said:


> Sorry to interrupt all of the photos, but I was wondering how big a 1 year old crested gecko should be? Thanks



some can grow slower than others, by quite a bit, mine is 10 months and 30g, others I hear are barely out of the teens, I would guess somewhere around 20-30g would be about right.


----------



## Nicquita

Jebb said:


> some can grow slower than others, by quite a bit, mine is 10 months and 30g, others I hear are barely out of the teens, I would guess somewhere around 20-30g would be about right.


Thanks  I unfortunately don't have any bloody scales at the moment. Mine were broken :/ She looks completely in proportion, but I worry that she's not as 'bulky' as she should be for her age


----------



## Sky7ine

Few more crestie babies


----------



## titwillow

missk said:


> Indi and Gradient together tonight
> image


Fantastic colouring - never see grey ones but then I am new to these beautiful little guys & gals :flrt:


----------



## MattyD

Just had my baby out and managed to weigh he/she and got a wopping 2g lol 


1.1.0 leopard gecko
0.1.1 crested gecko
2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

MattyD said:


> Just had my baby out and managed to weigh he/she and got a wopping 2g lol
> 
> 
> 1.1.0 leopard gecko
> 0.1.1 crested gecko
> 2 sons. 1daughter brewing and a hormonal other half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lets hope s/he doesn't shed any time soon...there'd be nothing left :lol2:


----------



## demon3000

Larry settled in.......only problem is that I want more!!!


----------



## Itsjustme

Someone came out to play last night  

Also a quick questions as I've not had her long. How do you tell when they are gravid and when she is, are supplements over and above Repashy needed or does that have all the calcium she needs? (note that I'm not breeding her though)


----------



## Sjames

Got some Pangea from creaks the other weekend. I tried it last night and a lot more has been eaten than what normally would be. So it must be as good as everyone is saying. Smells so good might have a try on it my self!


----------



## Kimora

Christmas Photo's

Come on Ladies, get into position...



Errr...no...that won't do..



Yes you have time for a quick peck *rolls eyes*



FINALLY got there...



We done now yes?



Yes your done :lol2:


----------



## beckyj

Kimora said:


> Christmas Photo's
> 
> Come on Ladies, get into position...
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/xmas1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Errr...no...that won't do..
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/xmas2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Yes you have time for a quick peck *rolls eyes*
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/02c11e35-2187-403c-a5a6-8c01ef8b7b35.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> FINALLY got there...
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/fac2a093-3f5a-47e6-b566-435c80b27e6b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> We done now yes?
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/xmas5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Yes your done :lol2:


What a great idea! Might have to get mine balancing on baubles later! :lol2:


----------



## Kimora

beckyj said:


> What a great idea! Might have to get mine balancing on baubles later! :lol2:


Trick is to fix them in place...i used the mini wreath as an anchor to tie and stop the cage bauble from moving. Plus the star was jammed into it :lol2: 
More solid you can make it then the more content they are to sit and lick eyes :no1:

I learn't my lesson from using an apple :blush:


----------



## Itsjustme

Love the pics as usual Kimora - but just noticed your signature. Brilliant

:lol2:


----------



## beckyj

Noticed on Gecko diet website there is a Pangea red. It may have been there before when I ordered the other Pangea, but I didn't notice it! Think its just a different flavour with banana instead. Anyone tried it?


----------



## demon3000

Larry just chillin.....


----------



## clairebear88

Nero 










LET ME DOWWWWN










I want out!!


----------



## scs1965

Hey all, Ive got to order a heat lamp for my 60x45x45 crestie set up. What size do I need ? 100w?

Also going to get the Habistat pulse day/night stat - what temps and gradient am I looking to set for ?

Ta!


----------



## Jebb

18c-28c is about right, a drop at night is good, so at night the viv can be say 18-20c as long as the day is providing the full range, or just keep it all the time at 18c-28c if you find dropping it a problem, but a drop at night, as they would have in the wild imo is best.


depending what the room temp is, if it's already around 18c-20c then you just need the heat bulb to provide the top end of heat, so from 20c to 28c, which a 100w would do no problem, but if your room drop to say 12c in winter with no central heating on, then 100w will struggle and even 150w may struggle as the viv is open, glass and heat raises, so your ceramic will probably not push the heat to the bottom of the viv, no matter what wattage you get, and if it did the top would be too hot anyway for the crestie most likely.

What I have done, as my room is cold, is use the ceramic for the top, and buy a tube heater for the bottom (I posted it so if you need one see my thread), works a treat, and saves having the top of the viv at a daft temp.

so in short, yes 100w should be fine, if it isn't it's probably not a higher wattage ceramic you need but a way of heating the bottom of the viv, something like a tubular heater.


----------



## scs1965

Sky7ine said:


> Few more crestie babies
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Shame you are so far from me, I think Id have one of those....


----------



## scs1965

Jebb said:


> 18c-28c is about right, a drop at night is good, so at night the viv can be say 18-20c as long as the day is providing the full range, or just keep it all the time at 18c-28c if you find dropping it a problem, but a drop at night, as they would have in the wild imo is best.
> 
> 
> depending what the room temp is, if it's already around 18c-20c then you just need the heat bulb to provide the top end of heat, so from 20c to 28c, which a 100w would do no problem, but if your room drop to say 12c in winter with no central heating on, then 100w will struggle and even 150w may struggle as the viv is open, glass and heat raises, so your ceramic will probably not push the heat to the bottom of the viv, no matter what wattage you get, and if it did the top would be too hot anyway for the crestie most likely.
> 
> What I have done, as my room is cold, is use the ceramic for the top, and buy a tube heater for the bottom (I posted it so if you need one see my thread), works a treat, and saves having the top of the viv at a daft temp.
> 
> so in short, yes 100w should be fine, if it isn't it's probably not a higher wattage ceramic you need but a way of heating the bottom of the viv, something like a tubular heater.


Cheers Jebb, I think the low end is ok, just need to boost the upper limit about 6 degrees....


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Cheers Jebb, I think the low end is ok, just need to boost the upper limit about 6 degrees....


 if you go for the 100w just make sure you buy the holder rated to 100w.


----------



## scs1965

Jebb said:


> if you go for the 100w just make sure you buy the holder rated to 100w.


Good point, thanks again.


----------



## lozmick

Can anyone tell me what morph my crestie is please got a couple of shots of him in my album


----------



## Rockingblondie

lozmick said:


> Can anyone tell me what morph my crestie is please got a couple of shots of him in my album


Hi, 

Pistachio looks to me like a patternless crestie. We have a patternless crestie, although she is brown and yours looks more yellow.

I love patternless cresties, think they are really cool  Yours is lovely


----------



## Rockingblondie

Hi everyone, 

I have a quick question for you all. How do you decide on pairings when you breed cresties? We are sort of thinking about breeding a few of our girls for 1 season and looking into which morph for the boy to compliment them. Just wondered what sort of things you think about when choosing?

We have a harlequin partial pin (possibly she is a halloween) and a patternless. Just trying to figure out what morph we like and would work well with what we already have. I know if can be fairly random what you end up with (that's part of the appeal) but that the morph of both parents is very influential.

We like orange tigers but not sure how that would work out?


----------



## lozmick

Rockingblondie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pistachio looks to me like a patternless crestie. We have a patternless crestie, although she is brown and yours looks more yellow.
> 
> I love patternless cresties, think they are really cool  Yours is lovely


Thanks for the reply and compliment


----------



## Sky7ine

Rockingblondie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question for you all. How do you decide on pairings when you breed cresties? We are sort of thinking about breeding a few of our girls for 1 season and looking into which morph for the boy to compliment them. Just wondered what sort of things you think about when choosing?
> 
> We have a harlequin partial pin (possibly she is a halloween) and a patternless. Just trying to figure out what morph we like and would work well with what we already have. I know if can be fairly random what you end up with (that's part of the appeal) but that the morph of both parents is very influential.
> 
> We like orange tigers but not sure how that would work out?


When picking pairings first off we look for structure then patterning its a good idea to sit and work out what you would like to work on, this season we worked on dark pinstripes, you can get a certain idea of what going to hatch as certain traits are passed on from each parent like pinstripes, fringing, portholes etc but as for colours anything could pop out.


----------



## Rockingblondie

Sky7ine said:


> When picking pairings first off we look for structure then patterning its a good idea to sit and work out what you would like to work on, this season we worked on dark pinstripes, you can get a certain idea of what going to hatch as certain traits are passed on from each parent like pinstripes, fringing, portholes etc but as for colours anything could pop out.


That's really interesting so colour is more random. Hmmm. Our patternless crestie, Nola, she has fringing and portholes and then Harli she is a partial pin and has a lovely head shape. 

Exciting times. We'll have to sit down and think about what we want to develop then. 

Thanks


----------



## missk

Gradient


----------



## SublimeSparo

missk said:


> image
> Gradient


any excuse to show them off :lol2: 
but good work they awesome :flrt:


----------



## missk

Haha, I know, I take about 1000 photos for every one i put on here so just imagine what my iphoto library is like....


----------



## beckyj

I put this on the silly sleeping positions thread, but thought I'd put it on here too. Mavis last night in what looks like a seriously uncomfortable position!


----------



## Sky7ine

Few of our holdbacks  :mf_dribble:


----------



## demon3000

Larry getting ready for COD.....


----------



## missk

quiet on here today, so....


----------



## missk

Sky7ine said:


> Few of our holdbacks  :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 congrats, they are looking amazing you must be chuffed to bits!!


----------



## missk

this is a lady in my collection who will be really improving the structure in the grey project in time. She is also super sweet, really laid back and lovely girl:


----------



## beckyj

missk said:


> this is a lady in my collection who will be really improving the structure in the grey project in time. She is also super sweet, really laid back and lovely girl:
> image



Gorgeous lady!


----------



## GECKO MICK

missk said:


> this is a lady in my collection who will be really improving the structure in the grey project in time. She is also super sweet, really laid back and lovely girl:
> image


Awesome crestie.:2thumb:


----------



## clairebear88

2014 breeding pair :flrt:

Tango 












Jasper


----------



## achillobator

bane


----------



## achillobator

bones


my little home bred gremlin, i think he/she is gonna be a looker


----------



## sammirawwwwr

Hi guys any thoughts on keeping cresties together? I know a person who had 32 in one tank but everyone keeps telling me more than 1 and they will fight thankyou


----------



## Sky7ine

sammirawwwwr said:


> Hi guys any thoughts on keeping cresties together? I know a person who had 32 in one tank but everyone keeps telling me more than 1 and they will fight thankyou


How big was the viv the 32 are in? Female cresties can be kept together provided there is space and there all of equal age and size we keep groups of 4 females in 90x45x60 but have spare setup's as there is always a risk of bullying and fighting.


----------



## Sky7ine

Just chilling.........


----------



## mario64325

Sky7ine said:


> Just chilling.........
> 
> image


haha,


----------



## AubreyGecko

This seems to have gone really quiet 


How big are one month old cresties on average?
Can they go with one who is around 3 months old?


----------



## scs1965

Quick q for all the Crestie owners out there - once you have finished handling your Crestie,qwhat do you use to wash your hands ?

I have Carex anti bacterial soap in the kitchen anyway, but I wonder if something like F10 would be better ?


----------



## AubreyGecko

Hand wash
Washing up liquid
Whatever's about


----------



## Sky7ine

scs1965 said:


> Quick q for all the Crestie owners out there - once you have finished handling your Crestie,qwhat do you use to wash your hands ?
> 
> I have Carex anti bacterial soap in the kitchen anyway, but I wonder if something like F10 would be better ?



Normal wash of hands with anti bac soap then anti bac hand gel. I also do this in between handling any of our other animals.


----------



## Jebb

Sainsburys own brand antibac hand wash, I wash my hands before too, we can be dirty too you know :whistling2:


----------



## demon3000

off topic a little but got some bob martins ' my little friend ' cage disinfectant is it safe to use?


----------



## AubreyGecko

Can anyone please tell me how big on average a 1-2 month old crestie?
Also could I keep 2 of this age with one that's about 4-5 months old?


----------



## missk

AubreyGecko said:


> Can anyone please tell me how big on average a 1-2 month old crestie?
> Also could I keep 2 of this age with one that's about 4-5 months old?


regardless of how old your geckos are, they need to be a similar size/weight to be housed together, with adequate hiding places and adequate size enclosure. 

A 4-5 month old crested gecko's weight will depend on how it has been kept and what it's diet has.


----------



## AubreyGecko

He's pretty small tbh 
He is about the length of my index finger, he was kept on a cricket tub until I got him now he's in a 30x30x60high exo terra with tonnes of plant about 4 hides positioned at varying heights

Do you think the others could board with him for a while?

Ill be upgrading them to a 45x45x60 in feb at the moment they aren't far off his size but he's putting weight on nicely


----------



## Sjames

I feed moths to my mantis and was wondering if it's alright for a Crestie? I put some in and be snapped them up straight away just making sure it's alright? Mad hunting a lot better to watch!


----------



## missk

AubreyGecko said:


> He's pretty small tbh
> He is about the length of my index finger, he was kept on a cricket tub until I got him now he's in a 30x30x60high exo terra with tonnes of plant about 4 hides positioned at varying heights
> 
> Do you think the others could board with him for a while?
> 
> Ill be upgrading them to a 45x45x60 in feb at the moment they aren't far off his size but he's putting weight on nicely


Again, to cohabit your geckos they need to be a similar size/weight. There SHOULD be quite a difference between them, which could lead to bullying and injury to one of them if housed together. In short, not a good idea. If they are a similar size and weight then they could be housed together with adequate places to hide etc. Not knowing anything other than the ages would suggest it is a bad idea.

you also need to be sure that they are healthy. You don't want to introduce any illness to your guy. Quarantine them before they go anywhere near him, be careful with hygiene if you are handling them and then him and vice versa.


----------



## demon3000

*Larry.....*


----------



## missk

Larry looks like he has an evil plan he is rather pleased with


----------



## beckyj

I've got the Cresties some wax worms for Christmas! They've only had them once before and they went down well! :2thumb:


----------



## missk

ok, so i found the stickers bit in photobucket....


----------



## AubreyGecko

missk said:


> Again, to cohabit your geckos they need to be a similar size/weight. There SHOULD be quite a difference between them, which could lead to bullying and injury to one of them if housed together. In short, not a good idea. If they are a similar size and weight then they could be housed together with adequate places to hide etc. Not knowing anything other than the ages would suggest it is a bad idea.
> 
> you also need to be sure that they are healthy. You don't want to introduce any illness to your guy. Quarantine them before they go anywhere near him, be careful with hygiene if you are handling them and then him and vice versa.




Okay thank you ill sort out the other viv for them  the two jew babies have even together since tey hatched so I assume they will be okay although I have a spare set up if they aren't


----------



## ayrshire bob

Sjames said:


> I feed moths to my mantis and was wondering if it's alright for a Crestie? I put some in and be snapped them up straight away just making sure it's alright? Mad hunting a lot better to watch!


What kind of months did you use? Did you catch them or buy them or grow them on from wax worms or something similar? I've heard before moths are good variety and are a good change for the hunting style too. Would like to try but not sure what's best moth to use or how to get them 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

I was wondering if anyone feeds their crestie mealworms and if so how often? I always chuck out loads as my Leo only has a few a day and locust, was wondering if I could feed the mealies to both gecko's? 

I finally moved my moon glo Arcadia light on top of the mesh. I had it inside on the ground before as I didn't think it would work well through the mesh, but I stand corrected! I love it! Looks awesome! Perfect amount of light to view Harri without disturbing her or anyone else in the room! Apologies pic quality is so poor, but it honestly looks so much better in person! I promise lol. 









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

ayrshire bob said:


> I was wondering if anyone feeds their crestie mealworms and if so how often? I always chuck out loads as my Leo only has a few a day and locust, was wondering if I could feed the mealies to both gecko's?
> 
> I finally moved my moon glo Arcadia light on top of the mesh. I had it inside on the ground before as I didn't think it would work well through the mesh, but I stand corrected! I love it! Looks awesome! Perfect amount of light to view Harri without disturbing her or anyone else in the room! Apologies pic quality is so poor, but it honestly looks so much better in person! I promise lol.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Some will, some won't eat mealies. I feed them occasionally and the babies will take them, but my adult won't.


----------



## ayrshire bob

beckyj said:


> Some will, some won't eat mealies. I feed them occasionally and the babies will take them, but my adult won't.


Thank you. I'll try tonight and see how it goes!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine

Had a little photo shoot tonight 


















More pics here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1239-holdback-baby-cresties.html#post11694607


----------



## demon3000

very nice.....:2thumb:


----------



## GavinMc

ayrshire bob said:


> What kind of months did you use? Did you catch them or buy them or grow them on from wax worms or something similar? I've heard before moths are good variety and are a good change for the hunting style too. Would like to try but not sure what's best moth to use or how to get them
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I sometimes buy wax worms only to let them turn to moths, it's great watching terrestrial geckos hunt them so I bet it will be even better with cresties. I haven't bought them for a while but due to your comment I might get some as a belated christmas present for the geckos. I also throw in anything I find in the house which thankfully isn't often. That includes various moths and spiders, which are great fun.


----------



## ayrshire bob

gavgav04 said:


> I sometimes buy wax worms only to let them turn to moths, it's great watching terrestrial geckos hunt them so I bet it will be even better with cresties. I haven't bought them for a while but due to your comment I might get some as a belated christmas present for the geckos. I also throw in anything I find in the house which thankfully isn't often. That includes various moths and spiders, which are great fun.


Belated Christmas... Still 5 sleeps (well 4.5 lol) How do you let them develop into moths? In a separate container? And do you just leave them to it? Sorry if that's stupid? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

*Hey guys me here been a while again. Cleaned out Pumpkin a little earlier on and took a few photos of him! He even fired up! I have only seen him fired up a few times and forgot how awesome he looks.. 

Think I'm needing another plant or something on the right hand side just to cover that big gap up.. Any ideas?


I put him in a moist box whilst I was cleaning his tank and he fired up whilst inside. Was quite comical actually watching him lick the side of the tub and the paper towel in the bottom. :')



Then it was feeding time whilst he chilled out on my arm!

*

*Was also wondering I have one of these laying around. It is the dual one I was wondering what bulbs can I use in this for him? Compact Top Canopy | Swell Reptiles

Was thinking Heat/UV but not to sure which bulbs to acquire. 

Thanks guys, Bret.*


----------



## Sjames

Moved my little one up to a bigger one today.


----------



## scs1965

This is my first ever trip into the reptile world....

Heres my exo, pretty much ready for my crestie.

Heat under the lamp is about 27.5. about 6 inches from the lamp, and at the bottom its about 18ish, and ambient around 20.

I have a nighttime drop to 19 under the lmap and 16 at the bottom.

Any advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## demon3000

very nice looks great : victory:


----------



## Reptitat

Nothing special.. I had a few live plants in there, but the crickets were destroying them. :bash: I will soon be getting 2 more terrariums, in fact I checked under the christmas tree this morning, I found what looked like another terrarium. :lol2: Let's hope it is..


----------



## demon3000

you are all makin my set-up look sh%^e........cheers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BretJordan

Reptitat said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Nothing special.. I had a few live plants in there, but the crickets were destroying them. :bash: I will soon be getting 2 more terrariums, in fact I checked under the christmas tree this morning, I found what looked like another terrarium. :lol2: Let's hope it is..


Isn't that canopy opposite way around to what it's meant to be? Very nice none the less though. 

And lmao checking under the tree!  Shaking it around were we?

Bret.


----------



## scs1965

Have just left a deposit on this little chap....











Buying from TJ Geckos on here.

Get to collect him on the 27th! 

Cant wait....


----------



## Reptitat

BretJordan said:


> Isn't that canopy opposite way around to what it's meant to be? Very nice none the less though.
> 
> And lmao checking under the tree!  Shaking it around were we?
> 
> Bret.


I've just realised it was the wrong way round.. :lol2: I took the third randomly.. Thought I'd do a close up.


----------



## demon3000

scs1965 said:


> Have just left a deposit on this little chap....
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Buying from TJ Geckos on here.
> 
> Get to collect him on the 27th!
> 
> Cant wait....


very nice....merry xmas


----------



## jas1972

Happy christmas all crestie keepers:no1: have a good un ,drink eat and be merry:2thumb:


----------



## scs1965

Pic as promised of new baby...Malcolm...

I know its crap, but more will come....

Around 9 grammmes currently. Bought from TJ Geckos on here, great guy with top quality Cresties and others.


----------



## Zincubus

Hi.

New Crested Gecko owner , recently acquired a stunning 2 year old male ( most definitely a male LOL ) . He's been thriving on Repeche and I'm continueing with that but I thought I'd try him with a few extras ...

So far I've tried him with mashed up banana mixed into a little water , next day same but with raspberries and last night I left a few wriggling wax worms in a little dish but they were still there alive and well this morning .



He did lick a bit of banana paste off my finger but when I held a wriggling wax worm in front of his nose ...nothing. ...

Any suggestions ?

What other things should I be offering as a bonus !?


----------



## scs1965

Zinc, Im noob to Cresties too, and I may be wrong, but I didnt think Banana was good for a crestie ?


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Zinc, Im noob to Cresties too, and I may be wrong, but I didnt think Banana was good for a crestie ?



for the odd treat it's ok but no more than that, as it will drain the calcium from the cresties body, which will cause MBD.

mine didn't take to wax worms either, I have heard people bust a worm open so the crestie can smell/taste the guts and that can get them to eat them but I wasn't that brave.


----------



## Sky7ine

Hope everyone's had a happy xmas. Caught these little ones fired up today


----------



## scs1965

Guys, how long does it usually take a baby to settle in ? Im not overly worried right now, but my boy seems to not really move until lights out.

Im pretty sure he has eaten four small crix, and maybe a lick or two of repashy.

=He has only been here for two nights so far.

Iv not left any crix in tonight, only repashy, so will check that in the morning,


----------



## kane90

scs1965 said:


> Guys, how long does it usually take a baby to settle in ? Im not overly worried right now, but my boy seems to not really move until lights out.
> 
> Im pretty sure he has eaten four small crix, and maybe a lick or two of repashy.
> 
> =He has only been here for two nights so far.
> 
> Iv not left any crix in tonight, only repashy, so will check that in the morning,


mine is the same iv had the crestie now for bout 3 months and just before lights out he goes to the top of the tank and waits but thats all the movement i get from him in a day until lights put n think its pretty normal .... as for eating i feed twice a week dubia roaches but always have repashy in there constantly .... i think each gecko is different but i dont think you will see much movement when lights are on


----------



## scs1965

Doesnt look like he touched the Repashy last night, so should I put some crix in tonight as well as fresh Repashy ?

Im dusting with Calcium D3+ , is this ok or do I need multivits ?


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Doesnt look like he touched the Repashy last night, so should I put some crix in tonight as well as fresh Repashy ?
> 
> Im dusting with Calcium D3+ , is this ok or do I need multivits ?



repashy cal+ has all the nutrients you need, a lot of us use that.

I change thr respahy every 2 days, the 2nd day you might need to add a little water if it's dried out a bit, some cresties even prefer the respashy on the 2nd night, I find it's no good after 2 nigths tho, it seems to smell really off.

When feeding the crickets, you can add repashy too, I tend only to add it if it's from the night before, I don't make up a fresh one as he will most likey not touch it anyway so it would be a waste, you might as well add it if you have one already made up tho.


----------



## Sjames

Good shout useing the left over for the crickets never thought of that before saves washing it down the sink!



Jebb said:


> repashy cal+ has all the nutrients you need, a lot of us use that.
> 
> I change thr respahy every 2 days, the 2nd day you might need to add a little water if it's dried out a bit, some cresties even prefer the respashy on the 2nd night, I find it's no good after 2 nigths tho, it seems to smell really off.
> 
> When feeding the crickets, you can add repashy too, I tend only to add it if it's from the night before, I don't make up a fresh one as he will most likey not touch it anyway so it would be a waste, you might as well add it if you have one already made up tho.


----------



## desam90

I bought a crested gecko from a shop a few days ago he weights 30grams.
I initially wanted a baby but none where available around here.

This one was housed with another male in a kind of small enclosure for 2 males. (especially since i read 2 older males shoudnt be housed together)

Do you think a ~adult crested gecko can become as calm with humans as a baby? Thanks!


----------



## leonwales

desam90 said:


> I bought a crested gecko from a shop a few days ago he weights 30grams.
> 
> I initially wanted a baby but none where available around here.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was housed with another male in a kind of small enclosure for 2 males. (especially since they shoudnt be housed together)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think a ~adult crested gecko can become as calm with humans as a baby? Thanks!



Yes I got both of mine as adults they are fine to handle. Just leave him settle in.


----------



## scs1965

Jebb said:


> repashy cal+ has all the nutrients you need, a lot of us use that.
> 
> I change thr respahy every 2 days, the 2nd day you might need to add a little water if it's dried out a bit, some cresties even prefer the respashy on the 2nd night, I find it's no good after 2 nigths tho, it seems to smell really off.
> 
> When feeding the crickets, you can add repashy too, I tend only to add it if it's from the night before, I don't make up a fresh one as he will most likey not touch it anyway so it would be a waste, you might as well add it if you have one already made up tho.


Ive had repashy in the viv since he has been in there, changed every other day, and smoothed out do any marks are visible. Im just a bit worried he insnt eating enough.

Can you show a link to the cal+, it looks to like theres differnt types ?

Cheers


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Ive had repashy in the viv since he has been in there, changed every other day, and smoothed out do any marks are visible. Im just a bit worried he insnt eating enough.
> 
> Can you show a link to the cal+, it looks to like theres differnt types ?
> 
> Cheers


it's amazing how little food they need, remember most of their body function work from external heat so they don't need a lot of food, mine never seems to eat anything at all but his poos loads and is a decent weight. if you can see some is gone then he is eating loads, I can never tell if he has eaten as he eats so little.


this is for dusting live food, you don't need to turn the live food white, just a light dusting Repashy Calcium Plus Super Foods | Reptiles Vitamin & Calcium Supplement

this is the food the cresties eat Repashy Crested Gecko Diet Tropical Mix :: Crested Geckos SuperFoods

that site is the best to get it from imo, it's very fast service and free delivery.

I feed this tho as my cr estie doesn't like respashy that much http://www.geckodiet.co.uk/pangea-f...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=52&category_id=19

another good site and fast service.

mine also likes Fat gecko diet from the above site, it's worth trying a few diets, some like one more than another.


----------



## scs1965

Thanks Jebb. Ive got the right Repashy for feed, I think Ill order some of the other though.

No sing of any poo, and Im pretty sure he has eaten four crix, albeit small ones.

Deffo hasnt touched last nights food, so I dont know wheteher to put some more crix in as well ?

In the process of making a feeding ledge rught now,as currently feeding on the floor,and I know some like to stay high.


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Thanks Jebb. Ive got the right Repashy for feed, I think Ill order some of the other though.
> 
> No sing of any poo, and Im pretty sure he has eaten four crix, albeit small ones.
> 
> Deffo hasnt touched last nights food, so I dont know wheteher to put some more crix in as well ?
> 
> In the process of making a feeding ledge rught now,as currently feeding on the floor,and I know some like to stay high.



I normally feed crickets every 2-3 days and maybe leave it a week, then start again, so he doesn't get too fitted on the crickets, if he knows crickets are coming soon he might not bother with the CGD.

Depends how big the crickets are, as long a s they are not bigger than the distance betwwen his eyes, then add a few, if loads are still there the next day, remove them and add less next time, you will start to learn how many to add, if he eats too many he will just be sick, most stop when they have had enough so it's no big deal imo, just try and get a good routine where he eas some CGD and also live.

With the CGD he may not like it, or you could try a bit more water or less water, add a tiny bit of honey, or mango puree, pear puree to mis it with or just try a different diet, it's worth trying to get him to eat a couple of different ones as the more varied the diet the better, Clarks is another good one, that 2nd site I linked do 4 different flavoured trail size bags. mine diffent like it but a load do, I stick to Pangea complete and Big Fat gecko diet.

oh and good on making the ledge I made two he loves them, one for food and he sleeps on the other one.


----------



## desam90

feeding crickets inside or outside enclosure, its just preference?


----------



## Jebb

desam90 said:


> feeding crickets inside or outside enclosure, its just preference?


inside if you can, allows the crestie to jump about and hunt.


----------



## scs1965

Ive made his Repashy a lot looser tonight, see that goes.

As for Crix, Im only feeding the tiny ones, and currentyl leave them in old crix box, more so I can check on them as its all new to me.


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Ive made his Repashy a lot looser tonight, see that goes.
> 
> As for Crix, Im only feeding the tiny ones, and currentyl leave them in old crix box, more so I can check on them as its all new to me.



how old is your crestie and weight? you want to feed the biggest ones that are correct for his size really, the bigger the cricket the more "meat" it will have, if they are too small he may stop going for them too.


----------



## scs1965

He was born in October, and is about 9 grammes from what the seller told - Ive not bought my scales yet.

Pl;us, the crix I bought were th eonly left in the shop, but I think the bigger ones in the box are poss a bit big for him.

Hes about four inches total.


----------



## Zincubus

Zincubus said:


> Hi.
> 
> New Crested Gecko owner , recently acquired a stunning 2 year old male ( most definitely a male LOL ) . He's been thriving on Repeche and I'm continueing with that but I thought I'd try him with a few extras ...
> 
> So far I've tried him with mashed up banana mixed into a little water , next day same but with raspberries and last night I left a few wriggling wax worms in a little dish but they were still there alive and well this morning .
> 
> 
> 
> He did lick a bit of banana paste off my finger but when I held a wriggling wax worm in front of his nose ...nothing. ...
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> What other things should I be offering as a bonus !?



Any tips / strategies to calm him down ?

He seems calm enough until my finger brushes his body - then he darts / jumps away extremely quickly ...


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> He was born in October, and is about 9 grammes from what the seller told - Ive not bought my scales yet.
> 
> Pl;us, the crix I bought were th eonly left in the shop, but I think the bigger ones in the box are poss a bit big for him.
> 
> Hes about four inches total.


oh right didn't realise he was so young, yeah the small ones are probably right, just try and feed the biggest you think he can handle.


----------



## Jebb

Zincubus said:


> Any tips / strategies to calm him down ?
> 
> He seems calm enough until my finger brushes his body - then he darts / jumps away extremely quickly ...



try different live foods, and the odd bit of fruit, but mine only eats crickets and CGD and melon, everything else I have tried he doesn't touch.

Just keep trying something, as long as he is eating his CGD the rest are just treats so don't worry too much.

Good stuff to try...

roaches, hoppers, the odd wax worm wax moth, not too many wax worms as they are very fatty, silk worms, calcium worms, crickets, you can also crush a few and mix with his CGD he may eat them that way, or bust a worm open and feed with tongs, the guts may entice him to eat.

Fruits, stay away from citrus, banana in very small amounts not that often as it will pull calcium from your cresties body. melon, fig, manago, pear, peaches, kiwi, berries-black, straw,rasp any non citrus tropical fruit.

as for handling, mine runs too, it's down to you to judge if he is too scared but what I did was just chase him and he will give up, the next time he doesn't run so much, now he doesn't make much of an effect at all at running, when you have him out keep him near his viv and only hold him for a minute, try and put him back when he is not jumping, he may learn that when he is calm he goes back in, but the main thing is keep handling to less than a minute and build up to a few minutes if he starts to calm down when out, I handle every other day. if you find a treat he really loves you could hold that in your hand too and put it back in his viv when you return him, again he may associate being handled with his fav food, just dont over do the treats tho, as he needs to eat his CGD more than treats.


----------



## Zincubus

Jebb said:


> try different live foods, and the odd bit of fruit, but mine only eats crickets and CGD and melon, everything else I have tried he doesn't touch.
> 
> Just keep trying something, as long as he is eating his CGD the rest are just treats so don't worry too much.
> 
> Good stuff to try...
> 
> roaches, hoppers, the odd wax worm wax moth, not too many wax worms as they are very fatty, silk worms, calcium worms, crickets, you can also crush a few and mix with his CGD he may eat them that way, or bust a worm open and feed with tongs, the guts may entice him to eat.
> 
> Fruits, stay away from citrus, banana in very small amounts not that often as it will pull calcium from your cresties body. melon, fig, manago, pear, peaches, kiwi, berries-black, straw,rasp any non citrus tropical fruit.
> 
> as for handling, mine runs too, it's down to you to judge if he is too scared but what I did was just chase him and he will give up, the next time he doesn't run so much, now he doesn't make much of an effect at all at running, when you have him out keep him near his viv and only hold him for a minute, try and put him back when he is not jumping, he may learn that when he is calm he goes back in, but the main thing is keep handling to less than a minute and build up to a few minutes if he starts to calm down when out, I handle every other day. if you find a treat he really loves you could hold that in your hand too and put it back in his viv when you return him, again he may associate being handled with his fav food, just dont over do the treats tho, as he needs to eat his CGD more than treats.


Thanks for taking the time to reply . Very interesting and useful as well ! I have a few pinkies / fuzzies I may give him a try on one tonight . I presume that CGD is the powder stuff , Repashe or whatever it's called ?


----------



## Jebb

Zincubus said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply . Very interesting and useful as well ! I have a few pinkies / fuzzies I may give him a try on one tonight . I presume that CGD is the powder stuff , Repashe or whatever it's called ?



yeah a few different brands out there, repashy, clarks, Pangea and Big Fat Gecko Diet are all the ones I have tried and recommend.

As for pinkies and fuzzies, I have never heard them being feed to a crestie before so I would not advise it until you know for sure it's safe...saying that I doubt very much a crestie would eat them.


----------



## Zincubus

My mistake when you mentioned hoppers I presumed you meant mice hoppers


----------



## Jebb

Zincubus said:


> My mistake when you mentioned hoppers I presumed you meant mice hoppers



I was wondering how you got pinkies and fuzzies from my post :lol2:

Yeah hopper/locusts, same thing just hoppers are the smaller ones.


----------



## beckyj

Some updated pics of my guys now the "babies" aren't so baby sized anymore!
The beautiful Mavis :flrt: Love this lady and even my Mum holds her when she comes to visit!





Phoenix who is no longer pooing all over me when I get him out and is quite relaxed!




And Darwin who I *think* is turning out to be another lady :2thumb:


----------



## Jebb

beckyj said:


> Some updated pics of my guys now the "babies" aren't so baby sized anymore!
> The beautiful Mavis :flrt: Love this lady and even my Mum holds her when she comes to visit!
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/beckyj30/media/002_zpsaa11e8b0.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/beckyj30/media/001_zps531179af.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Phoenix who is no longer pooing all over me when I get him out and is quite relaxed!
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/beckyj30/media/003_zps64995229.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/beckyj30/media/004_zpsacfb3e21.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> And Darwin who I *think* is turning out to be another lady :2thumb:
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/beckyj30/media/005_zpseb16aac5.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/beckyj30/media/006_zps899d7ac3.jpg.htmlimage



wow I forgot how stunning your cresties are, I agree Mavis is fab, not that phoenix is not great too.


----------



## beckyj

Jebb said:


> wow I forgot how stunning your cresties are, I agree Mavis is fab, not that phoenix is not great too.


Thank you! Mavis is the one who started the addiction! She's just so chilled out don't think I've ever seen her jump anywhere! She just walks!


----------



## scs1965

What scales are people using and where did you buy from please ?


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Just get one from eBay


----------



## Sky7ine

scs1965 said:


> What scales are people using and where did you buy from please ?


You can get scales from here High Precision Pocket Scales 100g | Maplin


----------



## desam90

Could a adult crested gecko get stuck in a exo terra fake plant? Or it just looks that way sometimes? (im new owner!!)


----------



## Jebb

desam90 said:


> Could a adult crested gecko get stuck in a exo terra fake plant? Or it just looks that way sometimes? (im new owner!!)



I doubt it very much. 

they can sleep in some weird positions, little escape artists.


----------



## Sammysy

scs1965 said:


> What scales are people using and where did you buy from please ?



got mine from tesco


----------



## desam90

Jebb said:


> I doubt it very much.
> 
> they can sleep in some weird positions, little escape artists.


Hahah, okay


----------



## AshleighC

Getting a baby cresty next week!!!! I cant wait, pictures to follow!!!!!!


----------



## desam90

AshleighC said:


> Getting a baby cresty next week!!!! I cant wait, pictures to follow!!!!!!


Yay! Welcome to the club


----------



## AshleighC

desam90 said:


> Yay! Welcome to the club


Heehee why thank you


----------



## Sammysy

AshleighC said:


> Getting a baby crestie next week!!!! I cant wait, pictures to follow!!!!!!



Awesome! you will get addicted! i started with one.... now have 3 and breeding next year


----------



## AshleighC

Sammysy said:


> Awesome! you will get addicted! i started with one.... now have 3 and breeding next year


lol yeah  I have always wanted a few, but hubby kept collecting royals instead, now he has decided to spoil me


----------



## scs1965

Really wish I could convince myself my liitle guy was eating. He has been here just under a week, and I think he has eaten two crix. Repashy left out and changed every two days.

No sign of poo is what worries me.

Is he just settling in or am I being overly new parentish ?


----------



## Sky7ine

My two favourite holdbacks of the year


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Is he just settling in or am I being overly new parentish ?



He's just settling in and you are being a worrying new parent...well that's my guess, you will be lucky to see any CGD gone, and two crickets is loads, yes they can eat more but 2 will keep him going and the poo and be hard to spot, give it another week, try and leave s/he alone tho to settle in.


----------



## beckyj

scs1965 said:


> Really wish I could convince myself my liitle guy was eating. He has been here just under a week, and I think he has eaten two crix. Repashy left out and changed every two days.
> 
> No sign of poo is what worries me.
> 
> Is he just settling in or am I being overly new parentish ?


My Mavis took 3 weeks to start eating anything! The fact he's eaten crickets is good, so don't worry :2thumb:


----------



## scs1965

Cheers guys. Delighted to see this morning that he ate four crix last night.
And there was poo ont the glass as well.
I'm not doing anything with him,other than feeding and spraying as I know he needs to settle in. 

I guess it's a lot of first time nerves from my point of views too !


----------



## jas1972

*Lay box substrate*

Whats the best substrate for a lay box? Was going to use coco fibre but reading lots of info some say it can leach onto/into eggs and damage them
Also,will be using clip boxes from pound land as lay boxes. How full and what size entry hole is recommended?
Trying to get bits and pieces ready for when time is right. 
Help appreciated:notworthy:


----------



## Sky7ine

We use coco fibre and have never had a prob yes if the eggs are left in there the colour can leach a little onto the egg but again its never caused a prob and all eggs have hatched fine. I don't have lids on ours and the girls have a laid in them fine.


----------



## jas1972

Sky7ine said:


> We use coco fibre and have never had a prob yes if the eggs are left in there the colour can leach a little onto the egg but again its never caused a prob and all eggs have hatched fine. I don't have lids on ours and the girls have a laid in them fine.


Thanks
Do you drill air holes in the sides or just leave the lid off?

How deep? Thinking somewhere around 4". Tubs are 6" high


----------



## jas1972

jas1972 said:


> Thanks
> Do you drill air holes in the sides or just leave the lid off?
> 
> How deep? Thinking somewhere around 4". Tubs are 6" high


And what size vermiculite for incubating the egs? Seems to be a few sizes around! (If I get that far!)


----------



## Meerkatarmy

Hi,

I have a fully planted tank that I kept my darts in until they were 'acidently sold at the boarding place' and I was wondering if it will be suitable for a gold dust?

It is h16 d16 w19 1/2


----------



## AshleighC

Heehee everyone meet Yoda!!!!


----------



## beckyj

AshleighC said:


> Heehee everyone meet Yoda!!!!
> 
> [URL=http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af119/Ashleigh_Anne_Crause/Facebook/Yoda/11be6c67-a553-479d-ae5f-19b016130335_zpsb5e27714.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


Aw what a cutie! :flrt:


----------



## AshleighC

beckyj said:


> Aw what a cutie! :flrt:


Heehee indeed he/she is XD


----------



## taylory125

Ha Yoda, what a brilliant name, looks cool chilling in the bowl XD


----------



## AshleighC

taylory125 said:


> Ha Yoda, what a brilliant name, looks cool chilling in the bowl XD


Heehee thank you XD


----------



## demon3000

AshleighC said:


> Heehee everyone meet Yoda!!!!
> 
> [URL="http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af119/Ashleigh_Anne_Crause/Facebook/Yoda/11be6c67-a553-479d-ae5f-19b016130335_zpsb5e27714.jpg"]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


makes me want another one.........:flrt:


----------



## desam90

Big cutie


----------



## scs1965

Finally captured my little guy nicely....

Hope you like him. He is settling down nicely. Really loves his Crix.

Malcolm...


Malcolm10114 by mark_p99, on Flickr


2Malcolm10114 by mark_p99, on Flickr


----------



## Sky7ine

Few pics taken tonight


----------



## desam90

can you handle them daily once they are used to it?


----------



## AlmightyNacho

*Crowned Cresties!*



Here is the incredible Luna, our female full dorsal pinstripe.
Look out 2014 here we come! 

Come give us a look at Crowned Cresties on Facebook! 

: victory:

Alice


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Hi guys, would a baby crested gecko be okay in a faunarium it 33cmx20cmx25cm? Or can they go straight into their adult enclosures?

**EDIT** - They would only be in the faunarium until he/she gets a bit bigger, don't want them to feel overwhelmed by a huge enclosure.


----------



## Jebb

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Hi guys, would a baby crested gecko be okay in a faunarium it 33cmx20cmx25cm? Or can they go straight into their adult enclosures?
> 
> **EDIT** - They would only be in the faunarium until he/she gets a bit bigger, don't want them to feel overwhelmed by a huge enclosure.



if you have the bigger one already then as long as you provide plenty of hiding places and a couple of feeding places, then it will be fine, it will provide better humidity and temperature gradients.

The smaller one will be ok but as said above, the bigger one provides the crestie with more options to regulate it's humidity and temp. Just be ready to move it as soon a possible as it grows and beaware that crestie can be skittish after a move, so you may have to treat it as a new crestie for a few weeks to let it get used to it's new home after the move.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Jebb said:


> if you have the bigger one already then as long as you provide plenty of hiding places and a couple of feeding places, then it will be fine, it will provide better humidity and temperature gradients.
> 
> The smaller one will be ok but as said above, the bigger one provides the crestie with more options to regulate it's humidity and temp. Just be ready to move it as soon a possible as it grows and beaware that crestie can be skittish after a move, so you may have to treat it as a new crestie for a few weeks to let it get used to it's new home after the move.


I don't have the bigger one yet, I have a few faunariums but I will most likely have the bigger on in soon, would a heat mat be okay for use with the faunarium? Attached to a stat of course


----------



## Jebb

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I don't have the bigger one yet, I have a few faunariums but I will most likely have the bigger on in soon, would a heat mat be okay for use with the faunarium? Attached to a stat of course


short answer is no...fuller answer is, if it's all you have/can afford then it will be better than nothing.

The trouble with a mat is, they only heat up what is sitting on them, they do not heat up the air, so have very little affect on humidity and heating the viv up.

For your crestie to get any heat, it would have to cling to the mat, the crestie in the wild would get heat from above, not it's belly, think how you would feel if all your bed covers were under you and none on top in a cold room? a nice warm belly but your back would freeze.

Far better is a ceramic sitting on top of the mesh top of the viv, this creates many different temp gradients, starting from the very top, where is hotter, to lower down the viv, where it's cooler so your crestie can choose what temp it want to be at, with a mat, it has one temperature to choose from, that is what ever you set the mat at, it has no choice.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Ahh right okay  I think I will wait till I can buy the big enclosure and the CH, thank you for your help.


----------



## tAsh2410

Sid sleeping. Surprisingly he didn't fall


----------



## taylory125

Took me a while to find this bugger 










some more pics aswell


----------



## YoshiHCG

Bloody eck i haven't been on here for a while! hello everyone! sorry been rolling about getting fat over christmas and all  
How's the wonderful crestie community? 
I haven't much news except a few for sale, a new partial pin and a lot of Green Tree Python neo mouths to feed! 
Anyway hiyaarr  big things this year yes!!


----------



## scs1965

Ordered the clarkes sample pack and one of the Pangea today -see what my little 'un thinks of them.


----------



## Char D

New crestie planted viv



















And one of the occupants


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> Ordered the clarkes sample pack and one of the Pangea today -see what my little 'un thinks of them.



which Pangea you go for? I have tried the melon complete and have just got the banana mix, will try the banana complet one next, my crestie never eats a lot, but he eat some of the banana mix one straight away so that's a good sign.


----------



## Jebb

Char D said:


> New crestie planted viv
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And one of the occupants
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


great setup and pictures :notworthy:


----------



## scs1965

Jebb said:


> which Pangea you go for? I have tried the melon complete and have just got the banana mix, will try the banana complet one next, my crestie never eats a lot, but he eat some of the banana mix one straight away so that's a good sign.


It was the Melon complete...


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> It was the Melon complete...



I love the smell of that one myself, mine likes that one so I will keep that one going and try him on the others, I see they have just brought out the Red Pangea, will try that one when it's back in stock.

Got some Clarks too, but he didn't bother with it last time I tried it but thought I would give it another go.


----------



## beckyj

tAsh2410 said:


> [URL=http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p770/tAsh24103/D02CD091-0515-4A59-A0BC-74892B462D38_zpsucwazxzi.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]
> 
> Sid sleeping. Surprisingly he didn't fall


Mavis sleeps like this quite a lot, we call it the "torpedo" position!


----------



## Mollie100

Char D said:


> New crestie planted viv


Love your viv!! It looks fantastic! A rather stunning occupant too! :flrt:


----------



## Char D

Mollie100 said:


> Love your viv!! It looks fantastic! A rather stunning occupant too! :flrt:


Thanks! It was so much fun to make - I want to do another one but I only have 2 cresties :lol2: I think the harder part will be keeping the plants alive!


----------



## Jebb

Char D said:


> Thanks! It was so much fun to make - I want to do another one but I only have 2 cresties :lol2: I think the harder part will be keeping the plants alive!



are they male and female, could solve your problem :whistling2:


----------



## beckyj

Well I've been a bit naughty and have another Crestie arriving in two weeks! Couldn't resist him though! :flrt:

Now to tell the boyfriend!


----------



## Sky7ine

Choccy


----------



## Jebb

Sky7ine said:


> Choccy
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image



your cresties always look so friendly and not shy, is this the case or it it just the way they come across in pics?


----------



## Sky7ine

Choccy is very placid he'll happily jump on you as soon a his door is opened whereas porridge is a nightmare he'll shoot off as soon as you go near him but once out he tends to settle down, the girls are quite happy to come out as well.


----------



## FrsDan

wish mine would happily sit on a hand, they come out but just when u think they are chilled out they jump and run lol


----------



## AubreyGecko

Yay saw my little Toni tucking into repashy last night hehe
Cleared about 1/4 of the bottle cap


----------



## Mollie100

Char D said:


> Thanks! It was so much fun to make - I want to do another one but I only have 2 cresties :lol2: I think the harder part will be keeping the plants alive!


It's the kind of set-up I would love to have if / when I manage to get a Crestie in the future. But yes - keeping plants alive would worry me too!!


----------



## Char D

Mollie100 said:


> It's the kind of set-up I would love to have if / when I manage to get a Crestie in the future. But yes - keeping plants alive would worry me too!!


The grass (that was already growing in the moss when I 'relocated' it from the garden) has grown about 2 inches since the weekend so that's a promising start! Mind you I think you have to be doing something really wrong to kill grass :lol2:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomboa01

hope this is alright in here dint really want to start a new post for one question : victory:

about to order my 45x45x45cm (18"x18"x18") terrarium to get my first cresty(s) :2thumb:

how many cresties can ideally live in this sized terrarium.

cheers guys


----------



## AubreyGecko

One
People keep them in the 45 cube but 45x45x60 is best  
Good luck with your bubba


----------



## Sky7ine

If its an adult your getting your better of with a 45x45x60 as cresties like height. 

You can keep 2 females in an exo that size but you have to be aware that bullying can happen and a spare set up should be on hand in case.


----------



## tomboa01

AubreyGecko said:


> One
> People keep them in the 45 cube but 45x45x60 is best
> Good luck with your bubba


cheers mate thought it'll be 1 

and cheers over last cheers ive fallen for their looks and personalities 

: victory::2thumb:

ps where can you get a 45x45x60 can only find the one i mentioned


----------



## AubreyGecko

They are wonderful little things so friendly but cause so much stress when they don't ear or something (':


----------



## tomboa01

where can you get a 45x45x50cm terrarium, the biggest one ive found is 45x45x45


----------



## AubreyGecko

You can get them online 
Can't think where I got mine at the mo
But the exo terra website has them


----------



## SublimeSparo

Char D said:


> The grass (that was already growing in the moss when I 'relocated' it from the garden) has grown about 2 inches since the weekend so that's a promising start! Mind you I think you have to be doing something really wrong to kill grass :lol2:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


you actually might want to try and kill/ remove the grass, yes it will grow very well, too well, and more than likely take over, it'll rip all the nutrients out of your substrate faster than they are replaced, so will cause everything around it to die and then die itself. which is a shame because it looks quite nice in your setup, there was another thread where someone tried grass in a viv, we tried warning him, i pm'd him recently to ask how it went and it all died


----------



## tomboa01

AubreyGecko said:


> You can get them online
> Can't think where I got mine at the mo
> But the exo terra website has them


ahh i found one on ebay cheers mate : victory:


----------



## Jebb

well got some roaches, put a couple in a tub night one and none gone, night 2 I walk in and catch him hanging on the edge of the tub, how it never toppled over I will never know, checked the next moriing and one gone, night 3 none gone, tring again tonigh, hope he takes one, or it's back to the dreaded crickets, well he'll get the crickets too but just wanted him to vary it a bit.

He did this with hoppers, tried a couple then never touched them again.

oh and how much better are roaches to crickets, they are nearly cute compared to crickets, they run and hide, don't jump or climb or smell.


----------



## Sjames

Jebb said:


> well got some roaches, put a couple in a tub night one and none gone, night 2 I walk in and catch him hanging on the edge of the tub, how it never toppled over I will never know, checked the next moriing and one gone, night 3 none gone, tring again tonigh, hope he takes one, or it's back to the dreaded crickets, well he'll get the crickets too but just wanted him to vary it a bit.
> 
> He did this with hoppers, tried a couple then never touched them again.
> 
> oh and how much better are roaches to crickets, they are nearly cute compared to crickets, they run and hide, don't jump or climb or smell.


My little one won't eat them pretty annoying crickets only! Roaches are bloody easy to breed to!


----------



## SublimeSparo

It helps if you can get the roaches active, or try tong feeding them, once they go into i'm hiding mode i dont think cresties notice them. Or put them on their back so they wiggle their legs


----------



## Jebb

SublimeSparo said:


> It helps if you can get the roaches active, or try tong feeding them, once they go into i'm hiding mode i dont think cresties notice them. Or put them on their back so they wiggle their legs



yeah this was my thought too, just checked them, 2 in a tub but they are huddled together in the corner not moving.

I normally add crickets to the viv but was thinking maybe adding them to the same tub as the roaches, he may miss the crickets and catch a roach instead?

Not sure if it would be cruel tho putting the roaches and crickets in the same tub?

I can't really hand feed as he won't feed if I'm there.


----------



## SublimeSparo

If you are patient, when your crestie comes out for the night, get a roach in some tongs and put it near, not so close you scare, to them until you see his eyes lock onto the wiggling legs, then slowly so it can follow you, drop in bowl it can see into, with any luck itll run round for a bit, so close the viv an back away an hopefully itll mosey over an munch em down.
After a while ive trained mine to come out and sit near where i deposit my roaches, crickets and locusts


----------



## Char D

SublimeSparo said:


> you actually might want to try and kill/ remove the grass, yes it will grow very well, too well, and more than likely take over, it'll rip all the nutrients out of your substrate faster than they are replaced, so will cause everything around it to die and then die itself. which is a shame because it looks quite nice in your setup, there was another thread where someone tried grass in a viv, we tried warning him, i pm'd him recently to ask how it went and it all died


Ok great, thanks for the info! I've heard that catgrass is suitable for Viv's...does that do the same thing? I guess cresties don't make much natural fertiliser so won't replace the nutrients that well - maybe grass would work better in a planted viv for a snake :2thumb:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebb

SublimeSparo said:


> If you are patient, when your crestie comes out for the night, get a roach in some tongs and put it near, not so close you scare, to them until you see his eyes lock onto the wiggling legs, then slowly so it can follow you, drop in bowl it can see into, with any luck itll run round for a bit, so close the viv an back away an hopefully itll mosey over an munch em down.
> After a while ive trained mine to come out and sit near where i deposit my roaches, crickets and locusts



cheers for that, will deffo give that a try.


----------



## SublimeSparo

Char D said:


> Ok great, thanks for the info! I've heard that catgrass is suitable for Viv's...does that do the same thing? I guess cresties don't make much natural fertiliser so won't replace the nutrients that well - maybe grass would work better in a planted viv for a snake :2thumb:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yea sorry i forgot to mention, i meant lawn type grasses, think gardens, golf courses etc where it is a big monoculture of the same species, some of the long grasses and more natural (lol) species might do ok


----------



## Char D

SublimeSparo said:


> Yea sorry i forgot to mention, i meant lawn type grasses, think gardens, golf courses etc where it is a big monoculture of the same species, some of the long grasses and more natural (lol) species might do ok


Ok brilliant - I quite like the covered ground look, makes it look like a little lush forest so when I try a planted viv for a snake I will maybe try grass... Its probably the only thing that won't die from being flattened! :lol2:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## missk

The very handsome Indi


----------



## demon3000

please please can I have one.....they are stunning.......:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## missk

Gradient


----------



## demon3000

Wow stunning.......: victory:


----------



## tomboa01

missk said:


> Gradient
> image


stunning getting my first 1/2 in the next 2/3 weeks when i've finished the terrarium : victory:


----------



## missk

tomboa01 said:


> stunning getting my first 1/2 in the next 2/3 weeks when i've finished the terrarium : victory:


careful, soon you will have tons of them!!


----------



## tomboa01

missk said:


> careful, soon you will have tons of them!!


already got plans for more when my sister moves out haha, but thats a while away im gunna love these 2 first : victory::2thumb:


----------



## clairea86

*Newbie*

Hi 
I've had my cresties just under 2 weeks they've had a feed on crickets but don't think there touching the Komodo cgd I was supplied with. I was going to try another cgd but not sure which. I was swaying toward clarks but just wanted to get other peoples opinion first. So which shoud I try Pangea? Clarks Or repashy? 

All advice welcome and any tips that may help me along the way :2thumb:
Thanks in advance


----------



## GECKO MICK

All of mine love the repashy its a staple of there diet.:2thumb:





clairea86 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had my cresties just under 2 weeks they've had a feed on crickets but don't think there touching the Komodo cgd I was supplied with. I was going to try another cgd but not sure which. I was swaying toward clarks but just wanted to get other peoples opinion first. So which shoud I try Pangea? Clarks Or repashy?
> 
> All advice welcome and any tips that may help me along the way :2thumb:
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Zincubus

GECKO MICK said:


> All of mine love the repashy its a staple of there diet.:2thumb:


I always wonder if I'm feeding my little guy ( 2 year old ) either too much or too little or too watery .....he is thriving though .


----------



## Jebb

clairea86 said:


> Hi
> I've had my cresties just under 2 weeks they've had a feed on crickets but don't think there touching the Komodo cgd I was supplied with. I was going to try another cgd but not sure which. I was swaying toward clarks but just wanted to get other peoples opinion first. So which shoud I try Pangea? Clarks Or repashy?
> 
> All advice welcome and any tips that may help me along the way :2thumb:
> Thanks in advance


some/most of us have tried a few and tend to have a rotation of the diets ur crestie's like, so I use Pangea as he prefers that the most, there are a couple of flavours within that too, he also like Big fat gecko diet and Clarks, it's good to give them a variety, eating the same food could get boring, having a good mix will provide your crestie with a lot more nutients.

So try your crestie on a few and see what s/he prefers. if more than one, buy more than one.

Don't forget to try lots of live dusted foods too.


----------



## AubreyGecko

missk said:


> Gradient
> image


I can see myself paying you a visit one
Night 

Please don't panic if your gek's suddenly end up in my house!!

(;
All
Joking aside

I WANTTTTTT THEY ARE SOOO PRETTYYYYYY


----------



## tomboa01

i hope the snow holds of for at least 3 weeks as im buying my 2 cresties a week on wednesday : victory: 

although got the feeling it's going to snow to spike me :devil:


----------



## Kimora

New setup for Kyoko this weekend


----------



## scs1965

That looks amazing!


----------



## Jebb

lovely and dense, love it :2thumb:


----------



## Itsjustme

My new fella Sundew...hope to breed him to my girl when he's all growed up!


----------



## tomboa01

Itsjustme said:


> My new fella Sundew...hope to breed him to my girl when he's all growed up!
> 
> image


beautiful, what morph is he mate im getting my 1st cresty in a week (hopefully snow dont come till after i have them) and looking what morphs id like, and really like the look of urs : victory:


----------



## Kimora

Kyoko sleeping, all the places to hide and she still stays in plain view!


----------



## GarethsGeckos

Just thought I would share 

One of our 2013 hatchlings.


Chequers male bred by us 2012


Hirano bred by Claire Bear/Tiny Toes Geckos 2013 (hatched on my birthday, so had to have her/him)


----------



## Zincubus

My Crested Gecko has been very quiet for the last few days and hasn't moved much all . He looks a bit drab as well so I'm hoping he's going into shed mode ....


----------



## Sky7ine

A few of our babies there coming along nicely


----------



## Itsjustme

tomboa01 said:


> beautiful, what morph is he mate im getting my 1st cresty in a week (hopefully snow dont come till after i have them) and looking what morphs id like, and really like the look of urs : victory:


He's a harlequin..solid colour along the back and crests that also present on the sides and legs. He's a pale green with yellowish highlights and the yellow flashed rust orange.red when he's fired up.

I like the fact that he's got really nice big crests too.


----------



## tomboa01

just put an enquiry in for 2 cresties at lillyexotics morphs are being kept quiet for now : victory:

also has anyone used lillyexotics? if so what do you make of them and their animals?


----------



## TJ-Geckos

tomboa01 said:


> just put an enquiry in for 2 cresties at lillyexotics morphs are being kept quiet for now : victory:
> 
> also has anyone used lillyexotics? if so what do you make of them and their animals?


Highly recommended:no1: great service and beautiful geckos. I have 3 from them...


----------



## tomboa01

TJ-Geckos said:


> Highly recommended:no1: great service and beautiful geckos. I have 3 from them...


cheers looks like i've gone to right people then haha : victory:


----------



## beckyj

My new guy arrived today that I've been waiting a couple of weeks for. He's got SO many freckles! Looking forward to seeing how he turns out! Named him Athos,





Also got this little buckskin guy, called Toby. He's so unbelievably tame :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all reptile lovers and followers,



I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.



Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.



To submit:



Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.



Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user



Message me on the forum - www.reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs



All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 



I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus

Zincubus said:


> My Crested Gecko has been very quiet for the last few days and hasn't moved much all . He looks a bit drab as well so I'm hoping he's going into shed mode ....


He's still being very quiet guys ... it's about a week since I moved him into his new viv and surroundings ..... could the move be the reason for his change in behaviour ??


----------



## beckyj

Zincubus said:


> He's still being very quiet guys ... it's about a week since I moved him into his new viv and surroundings ..... could the move be the reason for his change in behaviour ??


Yes, they can take a bit of time to settle in. Just keep offering food and try to leave him alone and he'll come round when he's ready :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

Some pics of my other guys at weigh today! The ever gorgeous Mavis :flrt:



Phoenix



And Darwin, who seems to have developed quite a pattern these last few sheds!


----------



## Zincubus

beckyj said:


> Some pics of my other guys at weigh today! The ever gorgeous Mavis :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/014_zpsac86e77a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/010_zps5fda315b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> And Darwin, who seems to have developed quite a pattern these last few sheds!
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/003_zpsfcdaed9a.jpg]image[/URL]



Funnily enough when he was more active in the viv he was a nightmare whenever I got him out . He wouldn't sit still for a moment , jumping around unpredictably !!

He's two years old , I got him a few weeks ago and he's not used to being handled .......do I just persist with him or will he settle down anyways !?


----------



## Jebb

Zincubus said:


> Funnily enough when he was more active in the viv he was a nightmare whenever I got him out . He wouldn't sit still for a moment , jumping around unpredictably !!
> 
> He's two years old , I got him a few weeks ago and he's not used to being handled .......do I just persist with him or will he settle down anyways !?



he'll settle down some, but some crestie just don't like to be handled, mine prefers to be left alone so I have started to handle him less.

With yours being 2 years old, chances are you will not get him to a stage where he likes to be handled but may put up with it a bit better than he is now.

It's up to you to judge if he's getting better being handled and if it's stressing him out too much, sometimes you are better to just leave them alone than forcing them to do something they will never accept.


----------



## beckyj

Some of them don't like it and to be honest most of them just tolerate it! I think it's a good idea to get them tame enough to be able to be handled. I handle mine about once a week for a few minutes.



I would persist, but carefully. Just for short periods once or twice a week 




Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Some of my hatchlings I just put on sale…


----------



## tomboa01

TJ-Geckos said:


> Some of my hatchlings I just put on sale…
> 
> image
> image
> image


beautiful, is that a harlequin? :2thumb:


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Thanks two harlequins and pinner


----------



## clairebear88

One of my hold backs just hangin' out


----------



## clairebear88

Oh and this is another one of our holdbacks. This is Eve :flrt:


----------



## BretJordan

*Hey guys been a while again and got a Nikon D3200 For my birthday so had a mess around with it! 

First up, Oreo and his Exo Terra!

Basking 







Live planted viv with Oreo.



Next up Pumpkin! 

Looking Grumpy asleep!



And a lot happier awake!





His little Coconut hide which I don't see either of them get used  



Thanks, Bret.*


----------



## Sky7ine

Grabbed a few pics of a couple of our holdbacks 


















More can be found here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/1018917-couple-our-holdback-cresties.html


----------



## Zincubus

After moving my 2 year old Crestie into a brand new plush viv about 3 weeks ago has gone very quiet and we hardly see him move these days .

Could it be the change in viv or the time of the year or something ?? I'm a little worried .


----------



## Kimora

Zincubus said:


> After moving my 2 year old Crestie into a brand new plush viv about 3 weeks ago has gone very quiet and we hardly see him move these days .
> 
> Could it be the change in viv or the time of the year or something ?? I'm a little worried .


Could be the time of year, could be resettling or probably both!

My money would be on resettling, I relocated one of mine the other week and she's been very quiet since and didn't eat the first few days either 
I'd give him some time and stick to the same routine you've always had, he'll no doubt perk up soon enough : victory:


----------



## SublimeSparo

mine took about 2-3 months before she finally felt comfortable to come out in her new bigger viv, think they remember for a while that when they were in the open the whole world changed so they get a bit skeptical lol but soon get over it


----------



## missk

they can take a while to settle when they are moved. Also are you using anything to heat the enclosure?

Indi and Gradient pics from tonight!


----------



## Sky7ine

Smile


----------



## missk

Sky7ine said:


> Smile
> 
> image
> image


He kind of looks like he is flaunting his junk at you in the last pic... 😍


----------



## Sky7ine

missk said:


> He kind of looks like he is flaunting his junk at you in the last pic... 😍


Lol he was that's his I've just done it on your hand smirk :gasp: lol


----------



## kane90

Sky7ine said:


> Smile
> 
> image
> image


awesome looking gecko loving the crown!


----------



## custom my viv

Lots of magnetic products for your geckos on our website, and cheapest prices around 

Magnetic Ledges & Caves


----------



## missk




----------



## missk

missk said:


> image


these 2 just always hang out together like this :flrt:


----------



## scs1965

Kimora, where did you get that green bamboo from please?


----------



## scottishbluebird

Fudge likes to look pretty!


----------



## Kimora

scs1965 said:


> Kimora, where did you get that green bamboo from please?


Heya, sorry! not been on here properly lately 

I couldn't tell you to be honest! I got x10 3ft green bamboo for a christmas present (My friends know me well :lol2 and they aren't budging on letting me know where they got it!

Big clean out say saw an over haul to my 3 main enclosures (FINALLY!) and a move round in the exo due to my order arriving from Dunelm Mill


----------



## tAsh2410

Finally saw Sid in his new hide


----------



## scs1965

Im in the process of making my viv a fully planted 3d affair.

Ive made up two side panels that I can just drop into place once Ive finished the expanding foam/eco earth stuff.

As an experiment, last weekend I taped a bin liner to the previously open sides of my viv.

The difference in my Crestie is amazing. Before, we were lucky to see him before 10.30.

Now, hes out about 6.30 and doesnt even move when I spary the tank.


----------



## Itsjustme

tomboa01 said:


> beautiful, what morph is he mate im getting my 1st cresty in a week (hopefully snow dont come till after i have them) and looking what morphs id like, and really like the look of urs : victory:


What did you get in the end? Any pics to share....:whistling2:


----------



## tomboa01

Itsjustme said:


> What did you get in the end? Any pics to share....:whistling2:


orange tiger and a blonde harlequin.

i got them from lillyexotics LillyExotics Available - Unsexed Geckos

ill post some pics up tomorrow 

love them already :flrt:


----------



## beckyj

Kimora said:


> Heya, sorry! not been on here properly lately
> 
> I couldn't tell you to be honest! I got x10 3ft green bamboo for a christmas present (My friends know me well :lol2 and they aren't budging on letting me know where they got it!
> 
> Big clean out say saw an over haul to my 3 main enclosures (FINALLY!) and a move round in the exo due to my order arriving from Dunelm Mill
> 
> image
> 
> image


What is the top viv and where did you get it? I quite like the look of it!


----------



## Kimora

beckyj said:


> What is the top viv and where did you get it? I quite like the look of it!


It is a custom build i ordered last year Becky  The front on each compartment is x2 panes of glass on runners like that you would find on a wooden viv.

The whole unit is 90x40x60cm (LxDxH) and then split into 3 equal enclosures. (I took the rough measurements back when i was researching that i was seeing people keeping groups in then just split it up  )

Dale at DMS Vivaria did these, ordering to being built and then delivered himself (he'll deliver anywhere) took less then 10 days! I completely recommend him (really lovely bloke) and his work :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

I like how its one unit but split into three. Better than having big Exos everywhere! I think I'll have a look at getting something similar, thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## RubyRoo12

Hi, i've been given a crestie with a viv, from a friend who needed to rehome. I dont think he/she is overly healthy but im not sure. The exo viv is 30x30x45 tall, heat mat on the back (no mat stat but will be before end of the weekend), it had a sharp plastic plant to hide in and a peice of bark to climb and that was it. A small water bowl, and recently a small food bowl. Up until about 3 weeks ago it was only fed dusted crickets, which were a whole tub just tipped in and doors closed again, and nothing else. I said to get some CGD and they went and got repashy, which it devoured at hers, but so far hasnt really touched since coming here (4 days ago) so im guessing its still settling in. Its never been misted, and had an occassionally filled up water bowl (went there a few times to find no water in there at all) and the substrate, looks like wood chips of some sort, was about 3 inches deep and full of poop and dead crickets. It stank so i have removed most of it and am thinking of replacing it with something else tomorrow. The gecko is at least 8 months old, and weighs 15g, i weighed it 2 days ago. No idea when it last shed, there was a piece of shed skin in the substrate. It also doesnt appear to have particularly sticky feet, it fell off the glass last night, and fell off a leaf the night before, both times just carried on as if nothing had happened but it just doesnt seem as sticky as i would have expected.

So now i've added some silk plants hanging in there, which it spends most of its time hiding in, cleaned it out as much as possible until i have some extra pennies tomorrow and can replace the substrate, clean fresh water daily, and a constant supply of the repashy refreshed every other day. I mist in the morning and at night which it seems to love, licking at the leaves etc. 

Questions- what should i use as substrate? are there any decent foods to help the little one put on some weight? how long will the 30x30x45 exo last until an upgrade is needed?


----------



## Kimora

RubyRoo12 said:


> Hi, i've been given a crestie with a viv, from a friend who needed to rehome. I dont think he/she is overly healthy but im not sure. The exo viv is 30x30x45 tall, heat mat on the back (no mat stat but will be before end of the weekend), it had a sharp plastic plant to hide in and a peice of bark to climb and that was it. A small water bowl, and recently a small food bowl. Up until about 3 weeks ago it was only fed dusted crickets, which were a whole tub just tipped in and doors closed again, and nothing else. I said to get some CGD and they went and got repashy, which it devoured at hers, but so far hasnt really touched since coming here (4 days ago) so im guessing its still settling in. Its never been misted, and had an occassionally filled up water bowl (went there a few times to find no water in there at all) and the substrate, looks like wood chips of some sort, was about 3 inches deep and full of poop and dead crickets. It stank so i have removed most of it and am thinking of replacing it with something else tomorrow. The gecko is at least 8 months old, and weighs 15g, i weighed it 2 days ago. No idea when it last shed, there was a piece of shed skin in the substrate. It also doesnt appear to have particularly sticky feet, it fell off the glass last night, and fell off a leaf the night before, both times just carried on as if nothing had happened but it just doesnt seem as sticky as i would have expected.
> 
> So now i've added some silk plants hanging in there, which it spends most of its time hiding in, cleaned it out as much as possible until i have some extra pennies tomorrow and can replace the substrate, clean fresh water daily, and a constant supply of the repashy refreshed every other day. I mist in the morning and at night which it seems to love, licking at the leaves etc.
> 
> Questions- what should i use as substrate? are there any decent foods to help the little one put on some weight? how long will the 30x30x45 exo last until an upgrade is needed?


For the minute i would use kitchen roll as a sub and the exo you have (though an upgrade is needed) simply because it's otherwise a whole lot of change for the wee one. the kitchen roll will show the poop up so you know that the crestie is eaten, resettling/ stress of moving may have knocked him out of sync for a little bit.

He will need upgrading to a 45x45x60 (WxLxH) exo though, but just give him some breathing room to settle first and get eating again. 

Pangea fruit mix complete is currentlt one of the highest recommended CGD's with many a good review (i use it myself)...if you want to get it then it can be bought on geckodiet.co.uk, in two flavors...just make sure you get a complete as there is also one that isn't complete 

Are you still using the mat? if so, is it stat'ed and what is the rooms ambient at the moment? You said food was dusted.....since i'm assuming UV hasn't been used....do you know if it was dusted with a cal that also contained D3???? D3 is important to aid with the process of Cal.

And ofc.....Pictures!  

a) so we can admire and b) so we can just have a look and see if there is nothing visually off with him that you may need to know about so you can manage and care the best you can


----------



## RubyRoo12

Hey, thank you for the information. 

OK, ive checked today on the calcium dust she gave me that shes been using, it does say D3 on the list on it. It says nutrobal calcuim balancer and multivitamin supplement to help bone growth in snakes, lizards and tortoises.

The food she gave me is repashy superfood meal replacement powder, and it did look like a few licks had gone from the bowl through last night. Gecko has been eating it for about 3-4 weeks, she got the little guy from her brother who bought it from a pet shop. In all the time they had it, it never had anything other than crickets dusted with the nutrobal and occassional smushed up banana. 

The exo will be ungraded, but will be another 1.5 months until i have the money to get a larger one.

The mat is still on, purely because ambient room temp is about 17-18 most of the time. As its not on a stat until the weekend when i buy one, the digital thermometer probe is on the inside of the glass against where the mat sits. It registers at about 33 but gecko rarely sits near it. Inside the viv, away from the heat mat side, its about 20-22 depending on when our heating kicks in.

Will sort photos, have taken a few :2thumb:


----------



## Kimora

RubyRoo12 said:


> Hey, thank you for the information.
> 
> OK, ive checked today on the calcium dust she gave me that shes been using, it does say D3 on the list on it. It says nutrobal calcuim balancer and multivitamin supplement to help bone growth in snakes, lizards and tortoises.
> 
> The food she gave me is repashy superfood meal replacement powder, and it did look like a few licks had gone from the bowl through last night. Gecko has been eating it for about 3-4 weeks, she got the little guy from her brother who bought it from a pet shop. In all the time they had it, it never had anything other than crickets dusted with the nutrobal and occassional smushed up banana.
> 
> The exo will be ungraded, but will be another 1.5 months until i have the money to get a larger one.
> 
> The mat is still on, purely because ambient room temp is about 17-18 most of the time. As its not on a stat until the weekend when i buy one, the digital thermometer probe is on the inside of the glass against where the mat sits. It registers at about 33 but gecko rarely sits near it. Inside the viv, away from the heat mat side, its about 20-22 depending on when our heating kicks in.
> 
> Will sort photos, have taken a few :2thumb:


He won't be using the mat as its getting too hot for him to be on at all  I'd stop using it for the minute as it's not going to be impacting on your ambient and uncontrolled heating can be risky. Then when you get the stat set it (using you digital thermometer to make sure its accurate) to 28c....though if your winter ambient in the room is that low i would seriously be considering over head heat (ceramic with a dome on a dimmer or pulse stat) to get those ambient's up in the enclosure. 17-18 is the low end for a night time drop so with the day time being cool, could be affecting the geckos eating quantity  If you can get the heating to bump it so it's more towards 23-24c while your waiting to sort it all out, then that would be a great start and you may start noticing a improvement : victory:


----------



## RubyRoo12

Ok, so heat mat off then until its on the thermostat. Will do, I did wonder if it would actually be of any benefit, I hate using it without a stat anyway. I will be moving him to a warmer room anyway as its chilly in there at the moment but need to sort an extension lead...which thinking about it isnt a problem if his mats off for now anyway lol. Will move him asap. Still trying to sort the photos of the little guy/girl.


----------



## RubyRoo12

Here he/she is.


----------



## Kimora

RubyRoo12 said:


> Here he/she is.
> image


Lovely markings there 

If his tail is always at that angle then he could have FTS (floppy tail syndrome...always best to look that up  ) but fs its just how he's sat and its usually nice and straight behind him..then he looks good to me 

Congrats by the way!

: victory:


----------



## missk

Spending gecko time is a good winter cheer up


----------



## demon3000

you tease......simply stunning.......

can I have one......please.....


----------



## scs1965

My boy tonight....


----------



## Mr Jingles

I can't wait to get my Cresties 
Images like this last one just make you bubble with excitement


----------



## Reptilian Infection

Can someone link me to the best cgd please!


----------



## demon3000

scs1965 said:


> [URL="http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h30/Furyous_photos/malc270214_zpsced169d3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> My boy tonight....


 great picture.......: victory:


----------



## RubyRoo12

Yes his tail is usually straight out behind him, holding on to something like another arm :2thumb: i love the little guy already.

That grey gecko is gorgeous!


----------



## kane90

Reptilian Infection said:


> Can someone link me to the best cgd please!


most people use repashy i personally do i change every other day .... quick scan on ebay will bring it up :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilian Infection

kane90 said:


> most people use repashy i personally do i change every other day .... quick scan on ebay will bring it up :2thumb:


Is tropical the right flavour?


----------



## Kimora

Reptilian Infection said:


> Can someone link me to the best cgd please!


Geckodiet.co.uk stocks pretty much all CGD's available in the UK.
The most highly recommended is Pangea Fruit mix complete at the moment, available in 2 flavors with the watermelon one being again, the most commonly used. Reviews and experiences on this have been brilliant : victory:


----------



## Sjames

My girl having a play in the duvet! Don't get her out a lot.


----------



## missk

all gone already  have to pack this guy up for Hamm 

fingers crossed for more next year


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> My girl having a play in the duvet! Don't get her out a lot.
> 
> http://s498.photobucket.com/user/Scottjames2k8/media/60E818DC-24BF-43C3-8910-C9A0500159D6.jpg.htmlimage



how often do you get her out?


----------



## Sjames

You've sold your grey? I would of paid a lot of money for that!!



missk said:


> all gone already  have to pack this guy up for Hamm
> 
> fingers crossed for more next year





Jebb said:


> how often do you get her out?


Monthly mayb hardly ever just let her do her own thing and it can go in her viv and she won't run away or anything she trust me!


----------



## Jebb

Sjames said:


> Monthly mayb hardly ever just let her do her own thing and it can go in her viv and she won't run away or anything she trust me!


 I have started leaving mine alone, not had him out for nearly a month, I'm just wondering if there comes a time I need to take him out will he become untamed and totally freak out.


----------



## Reptilian Infection

Kimora said:


> Geckodiet.co.uk stocks pretty much all CGD's available in the UK.
> The most highly recommended is Pangea Fruit mix complete at the moment, available in 2 flavors with the watermelon one being again, the most commonly used. Reviews and experiences on this have been brilliant : victory:


Answer I was looking for! Thank you:2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

Just get him use to you and it should be fine. Only ever get mine out for a monthy check really she's not all that keen fine once out though! 



Jebb said:


> I have started leaving mine alone, not had him out for nearly a month, I'm just wondering if there comes a time I need to take him out will he become untamed and totally freak out.


----------



## scs1965

demon3000 said:


> great picture.......: victory:


:2thumb:
Thanks! He is very photogenic....


----------



## Sky7ine

Then and now


----------



## missk

really nice geckos you have there, love seeing these guys


----------



## Sky7ine

missk said:


> really nice geckos you have there, love seeing these guys


Thanks missk  ive been keeping an eye on your gorgeous greys as well :flrt:


----------



## scs1965

Skyline,

That second fella changed quite a lot didnt he ?

Love your guys.


----------



## Jamesah1975

My lads crestie doesn't appear to be eating any of his repashy that we are giving him, well not that we are noticing anyway, but devours his crickets like a pig.

Is it worth continuing to give the repshy or are we ok just to offer crickets that he appears to be more than happy with?

He's about eight months old now and growing really well, and no health issues that we have noticed, temps are all good, gets sprayed twice daily ect ect....

Help and advise needed if you could be so kind :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all. Just finished a viv clean and I noticed some light blue spots on Harri. Should I be worried? They look white in the picture, on her knee. Not noticed then before :s










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimora

First eggs of the season :no1:

















Pairing was Kyoko (Tiger) to Sousuke (Super Dal)....both pics are unfired


----------



## scs1965

My wee man the other night....

Crickets you say ? Mmmmmm....


----------



## missk

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all. Just finished a viv clean and I noticed some light blue spots on Harri. Should I be worried? They look white in the picture, on her knee. Not noticed then before :s
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


pic is a bit blurry, stuck shed maybe?


----------



## RubyRoo12

We wanted to get our little gecko some live food, and decided on calci worms, but when we went to our local rep shop they only had wax worms and we were told that they didnt bother ordering calci worms as they are too small and the waxworms are just as good. Now i know waxworms are fatty and not as good for the gecko as the calci worms, but we got some anyway as he wasnt interested in the little hoppers or the crickets. 

I put 3 in the dish, with a dusting of calcium, and thought he wouldnt bother. Well, i walked back in 10 minutes later, and all 3 were gone, he was sat licking his lips. No sign of any of them. Totally didnt expect him to eat 1 let alone all 3! Then he potters over to his repashy and eats some of that too. Im a bit concerned he stuffed himself, can they over eat? He has repashy every night, he wont eat it when its been sat out longer than 1 night, so i do fresh every evening and there is always some licks gone from it by the next morning. He is 15g at the moment.


----------



## RubyRoo12

can anyone tell me what type of crestie he is? I actually think he may be a she, but i cant help think of it as a boy :lol2: and ive just weighed him, 17g now.


----------



## Sky7ine

RubyRoo12 said:


> can anyone tell me what type of crestie he is? I actually think he may be a she, but i cant help think of it as a boy :lol2: and ive just weighed him, 17g now.
> 
> image


Harlequin dashed pinstripe.


----------



## ayrshire bob

missk said:


> pic is a bit blurry, stuck shed maybe?


I don't think it's stuck shed. I will have a go at more pics tomorrow and try bet better ones. Thanks for reply  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cockings

Here are my two 8 months on

Gecks 11grams



























Strips 38grams


----------



## Sky7ine

First babies of 2014


----------



## Readie

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/...5-C44C-4DB4-ADD9-E7F95B79C11A_zpsf1gpfrpt.jpg

Little man who ain't so little any more

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/...9-D510-4C35-9569-4E6D2C0957C1_zpslxajnbv8.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus

Just had a few days of handling our recently a bought 2 year old male Crestie . We let it have a minute or do jumping around the sofa , then it suddenly calms down and likes to lick / munch on a bit of banana . Anyways I reached across to pick him up to put him back and he jumped onto the floor . I grabbed him quickly but gently and he bit my finger . I felt it but no pain . It was a finger though not soft skin ...


----------



## Kimora

Zincubus said:


> Just had a few days of handling our recently a bought 2 year old male Crestie . We let it have a minute or do jumping around the sofa , then it suddenly calms down and likes to lick / munch on a bit of banana . Anyways I reached across to pick him up to put him back and he jumped onto the floor . I grabbed him quickly but gently and he bit my finger . I felt it but no pain . It was a finger though not soft skin ...


Even the the most nervous of adults seem to quickly cotton on that your no real threat  and congrats! Though avoid that fresh banana as it's a known calcium binder, and citrus as it's toxic..there are lots and lots of safe fruits you can give as part of their diet


----------



## Zincubus

Kimora said:


> Even the the most nervous of adults seem to quickly cotton on that your no real threat  and congrats! Though avoid that fresh banana as it's a known calcium binder, and citrus as it's toxic..there are lots and lots of safe fruits you can give as part of their diet


Thanks ! Any suggestions ... fruit-wise ??


----------



## Kimora

Zincubus said:


> Thanks ! Any suggestions ... fruit-wise ??


Blueberries, papaya, mango, peach, strawberries, fig, watermelon, apricot, Raspberries, pear.....ANYTHING that is not citrus like lemon, lime, orange family, Grapefruit... there's some scrutiny with kiwi being a citrus so i would say use at your own discretion as that the only one i'm not sure on and apple can be quite acidic. : victory:


----------



## Pancaekz

My male. What do you guys think?



















Also if anyone knows are these red Dalmatian spots? (Sorry for bad pic)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancaekz

Hey guys, here's mumbo what do you guys think? 



















Also if anyone knows are these red Dalmatian spots? ( sorry for the bad quality) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine

Then and now pics


----------



## Mollie100

Wow!

They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Pancaekz

My little guy








And now


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancaekz

My little guy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancaekz

My little guy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancaekz

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimora

Shinji being the camera tart he has been of late!










:flrt:


----------



## Reptilian Infection

Stunning pics should be getting some soon! Can't wait!


----------



## Zincubus

As I mentioned previously , we are new to Geckos ( I am a snake guy ) but the wife and daughter are smitten with our latest addition ... 2 year old male Crested Gecko and he's doing well on Repashy .

He's even getting used to being handled most evenings BUT he does seem to go through periods of relative inactivity .... days where he hardly seems to move position . Unless he goes crazy overnight and goes back to the same place 

Some evenings he's scampering around the glass .

Is this fairly normal ??


----------



## Kimora

Zincubus said:


> As I mentioned previously , we are new to Geckos ( I am a snake guy ) but the wife and daughter are smitten with our latest addition ... 2 year old male Crested Gecko and he's doing well on Repashy .
> 
> He's even getting used to being handled most evenings BUT he does seem to go through periods of relative inactivity .... days where he hardly seems to move position . Unless he goes crazy overnight and goes back to the same place
> 
> Some evenings he's scampering around the glass .
> 
> Is this fairly normal ??


When they have settled you will find they will have one sleeping spot that favors all others and they will always go back to that spot unless your mean like me and change all the decor around on deep clean day...then they find one that makes them feel just as safe and as comfort...rinse and repeat lol!

I have 1 that will still be in his sleeping spot when i go to bed..and back in it before i wake up. The only sign that he's been up at all is a small trail of destruction and half the CDG cleared...thats IT!

Perfectly normal :lol2:


----------



## demon3000

just added some woodlice to Larry's set up......spending more time watching them than Larry!!!!!

any advice or tips on how to care for them?

thanks
david

:whistling2:


----------



## Zincubus

demon3000 said:


> just added some woodlice to Larry's set up......spending more time watching them than Larry!!!!!
> 
> any advice or tips on how to care for them?
> 
> thanks
> david
> 
> :whistling2:


Woodlice as extra food titbits !?


----------



## demon3000

part of clean up crew....also added some springtails....


----------



## Zincubus

Zincubus said:


> Woodlice as extra food titbits !?


You have a planted / living viv ... ??

Quick description if possible ..,


----------



## Jebb

demon3000 said:


> just added some woodlice to Larry's set up......spending more time watching them than Larry!!!!!
> 
> any advice or tips on how to care for them?
> 
> thanks
> david
> 
> :whistling2:


woodlice will take care of themselves, they will eat any waste produces, and mould too and leaf litter...or is that springtails? anyway good idea to add springtails too is it's a live planted setup and between them they will eat the waste and keep the viv clean, no need to provide them with anything, apart from things to hide under.


----------



## demon3000

Zincubus said:


> You have a planted / living viv ... ??
> 
> Quick description if possible ..,


yes new set up 45x45x60 with live plants.....will post pics soon:2thumb: also how many should I put in?


----------



## Zincubus

demon3000 said:


> yes new set up 45x45x60 with live plants.....will post pics soon:2thumb: also how many should I put in?


Oh ... this has taken an interesting turn ..... can I add Eco- earth and moss to the Crestie viv ....... like my BRB setup ( Brazilian Rainbow Boa ) ??


----------



## demon3000

Zincubus said:


> Oh ... this has taken an interesting turn ..... can I add Eco- earth and moss to the Crestie viv ....... like my BRB setup ( Brazilian Rainbow Boa ) ??


I have and doin ok.......


----------



## Zincubus

demon3000 said:


> I have and doin ok.......


That is very interesting .......


It's maybe time we took the dog to the woods again !!!!

( moss )


----------



## RebeccaAlice

*My girl*










Still can't get over the contrast on my girl! Check out my page R.A. Cresties


----------



## RebeccaAlice

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...06355365.1073741829.637215936357572&source=49

Not sure if the picture above worked !


----------



## Dan Bristow

My male Halloween!!


----------



## scs1965

I recently changed my viv around and added live plants etc.
Heating and misting has not changed, but since the change my guy spends his day out on the front glass , even when all the lights are on.

Does this see right ? Before the change, he hid during the day and only came out on lights off.

Is it also normal to see his throat going up and down?


----------



## Kimora

scs1965 said:


> I recently changed my viv around and added live plants etc.
> Heating and misting has not changed, but since the change my guy spends his day out on the front glass , even when all the lights are on.
> 
> Does this see right ? Before the change, he hid during the day and only came out on lights off.
> 
> Is it also normal to see his throat going up and down?


Sounds like he's resettling, do you have as much coverage as before for him as live will take time to establish and grow in abit  most of mine will have bobbing throats when awake, speed off the bobbing can indicate if he's stressed though, fast bobbing usually means mine are very aware of what's going on or starting to get stressed


----------



## scs1965

As much, if not more cover now. I left some of the silk plants in to allow cover whilst the live catch up.
Throat is bobbing pretty quickly but other than that he seems ok.

Ate loads of crix wed night and I'm sure will eat more tonight.

Any other signs of distress?


----------



## Kimora

scs1965 said:


> As much, if not more cover now. I left some of the silk plants in to allow cover whilst the live catch up.
> Throat is bobbing pretty quickly but other than that he seems ok.
> 
> Ate loads of crix wed night and I'm sure will eat more tonight.
> 
> Any other signs of distress?


Other signs of stress can be constantly fired up as stress is one if the triggers. If I was you, treat everything as day one again and let him readjust  keep hydrated, ensure CGD is being eaten before handling again and give him some time  if your confident your temps are good as well as humidity and happy with his general eating/ behaviour (bar being exposed more than previously in choice of spot) then there's not much else you can do IMO


----------



## scs1965

Hes fired right down as usual this time of day.looked great last night .

I'm sure he is ok. I don't handle him tbh ,just enjoy him for what he is.

He's not big on Repashy. Will have avoid luck at Pangea and occasionally some clarkes .

Boy does he love crix tho.


----------



## Kimora

scs1965 said:


> Hes fired right down as usual this time of day.looked great last night .
> 
> I'm sure he is ok. I don't handle him tbh ,just enjoy him for what he is.
> 
> He's not big on Repashy. Will have avoid luck at Pangea and occasionally some clarkes .
> 
> Boy does he love crix tho.


Mine do not like repashy either...lots are having issues with it  if he starts favouring crix over CGD..cut down or stop offering them till he's happily eating one properly as that's your staple diet right there and more important  Geckodiet has some new cgds in now from the us...gourmet gecko (fruit based) and bpz (insect/protein based) I'll be trying both this month to see how it goes down whilst keeping Pangea as my main if they do take to either


----------



## Sazzness

Got my first Crestie yesterday  Proven male CB11 Harlequin. He's lovely  Hard to photograph (ignore my credit ha)! 










ps thanks to Kimora for being such a help : victory:


----------



## Kimora

Sazzness said:


> Got my first Crestie yesterday  Proven male CB11 Harlequin. He's lovely  Hard to photograph (ignore my credit ha)!
> 
> image
> 
> ps thanks to Kimora for being such a help : victory:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! was that you last night then? should of said :lol2: and its no problem, happy to help 

Looking lovely and congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Kimora said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! was that you last night then? should of said :lol2: and its no problem, happy to help
> 
> Looking lovely and congrats :2thumb:


I like to keep myself under wraps 

Thank you - he's awesome :3


----------



## scs1965

My owners hate me....Look - all I have to hide in is this SINGLE tiny Ivy leaf....

Absolutely nowhere else to hide....

Still, at least Im invisible with my head under here....


----------



## beckyj

Updated pic of Darwin who is getting very black!


----------



## RebeccaAlice

*Can she get any darker?!*



















Nova out in natural light to show you how dark she gets !


----------



## RebeccaAlice

*Nova*

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...06355365.1073741829.637215936357572&source=43

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...06355365.1073741829.637215936357572&source=43


----------



## Kimora

Sousuke :flrt:


----------



## Sky7ine

Two gorgeous girls


----------



## Ste123

hello everyone.

I'm not new to keeping reptiles but apart from a turkish gecko as my first lizard 24 years ago I've never had a gecko. 

My wife wants a crested gecko and from what I've researched on them i think she is making a gr8 choice. 

Is eco terra the best option for a viv? the reason i ask is my local glazier builds glass vivs (sliding doors) that are very cheap. 45x45x60cm would only cost £30 BUT the problem is they are all glass with no mesh roof. this means no canopy etc....... The viv ill be sitting on top of my Uromastyx viv so the warmth with come through almost like a heat mat. my concern is how important is UV lighting. (I'm getting mixed advice depending what i read)


----------



## Sky7ine

Imo yes the 45x45x60 exo is the better, the problem with an all glass viv is that you need ventilation as the humidity with cresties needs to dry out to 50 - 60% during the day.

UV is a highly debatable subject at the moment in the crestie community, personally i provide it on all of our along with heat. I use UV because of the D3 benefits and that there crepuscular so in the wild they would be exposed to some UV and i have seen ours regularly expose themselves for a short period during the day before going off to hide.

Also heat from the bottom won't be of any use to cresties.


----------



## Ste123

Sky7ine said:


> Imo yes the 45x45x60 exo is the better, the problem with an all glass viv is that you need ventilation as the humidity with cresties needs to dry out to 50 - 60% during the day.
> 
> UV is a highly debatable subject at the moment in the crestie community, personally i provide it on all of our along with heat. I use UV because of the D3 benefits and that there crepuscular so in the wild they would be exposed to some UV and i have seen ours regularly expose themselves for a short period during the day before going off to hide.
> 
> Also heat from the bottom won't be of any use to cresties.


thanks for the info sky7ine 

The heat is only a thought as the eco will sit onto of another viv so i was thinking of having it sit at the hot end to dry out the floor if it got to wet. 

I guess a well decorated viv with plenty of shade from plants will let the crested us it or not depending on mood.


----------



## Sky7ine

Ste123 said:


> thanks for the info sky7ine
> 
> The heat is only a thought as the eco will sit onto of another viv so i was thinking of having it sit at the hot end to dry out the floor if it got to wet.
> 
> I guess a well decorated viv with plenty of shade from plants will let the crested us it or not depending on mood.


Your welcome  Yes loads and loads of vines and plants  general rule of thumb with cresties is that if you can see them easily you need more cover they like plenty of hiding places to feel secure.


----------



## Ste123

SO WHEN IT COMES TO FOOD..

the place online I'm planning to buy the set up (swell reptiles) they sell repashy original is that stuff ok? a baby crested in a 45x45x45 or a 45x45x60 finding a bowl of repashy sounds like a human looking for a pound coin in busy night club lol


----------



## Sky7ine

Ste123 said:


> SO WHEN IT COMES TO FOOD..
> 
> the place online I'm planning to buy the set up (swell reptiles) they sell repashy original is that stuff ok? a baby crested in a 45x45x45 or a 45x45x60 finding a bowl of repashy sounds like a human looking for a pound coin in busy night club lol


You're right about babies finding food, Personally i keep our in faunariums until they're big enough to go in to an exo, but i do know peeps that have put babies straight into exo and provided lots of feeding spots for them.

Repashy is ok but since the latest version's a lot of cresties have stopped eating it, I use pangea watermelon and have had excellent results with it. All diets can be got from here and i highly recommend them Clarks Frugivorous Gecko Diet


----------



## Ste123

how long would a baby live in a faunarium before it moved to a exo


----------



## Sky7ine

I start babies off in medium faunariums move them up to large faunariums @ around 15g in weight i move in to exo's.


----------



## Ste123

Sky7ine said:


> Repashy is ok but since the latest version's a lot of cresties have stopped eating it, I use pangea watermelon and have had excellent results with it. All diets can be got from here and i highly recommend them Clarks Frugivorous Gecko Diet




wow so many foods to choose from its all so confusing.


----------



## Sky7ine

Ste123 said:


> wow so many foods to choose from its all so confusing.


The main 3 are pangea, repashy and clarkes theres a few new ones as well like black panther and gorgeous geckos but haven't heard any good feed back on those 2 yet. Pangea has been a huge hit for a lot of keepers/breeders both flavours have gone down well but the watermelon gets the best feedback.


----------



## Ste123

why do i see so many crests with dropped tails?


----------



## buddy34

*hi guys kinda new!*

i'm thinking of getting a crested and was wandering are there any surprises i havn't read in the books and on the internet i know all the stuff about the diets and the misting and stuff like that but was wandering are there any surprises?
and is so which ones.

P.S love the pics guys!




have:
1 leopard gecko
1 royal python
1 mum
1 14 year old boy (me)
hoping to have and extreme harlequin crested.

:2thumb:


----------



## buddy34

*hi guys/girls kinda new!*

i'm thinking of getting a crested and was wandering are there any surprises i haven't read in the books and on the internet i know all the stuff about the diets and the misting and stuff like that but was wandering are there any surprises?
and is so which ones.

P.S love the pics guys/girls !

:help:


have:
1 leopard gecko
1 royal python
1 mum
1 14 year old boy (me)
hoping to have and extreme harlequin crested.


----------



## scottishbluebird

They will make crazy leaps! and are fast when they want to be, but amazing little characters:2thumb:


----------



## buddy34

thanks! then soon i shall have some cresties!
sorry i posted 2 i didn't realize the first one had been posted so i posted the second one!

:blush:


----------



## scs1965

Malcolm chilling in his newly fully live planted/bio active set up....


malc1 by mark_p99, on Flickr


----------



## beckyj

I got this enclosure with a Crestie I bought, has anyone got any idea what it is and where I can buy some more?!


----------



## Kimora

beckyj said:


> I got this enclosure with a Crestie I bought, has anyone got any idea what it is and where I can buy some more?!
> 
> [URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m3/Becky753/004_zps131c84d3.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks like a home build sorry Becky so i doubt you could get more unless your want to have a bash at making it 

Ebay would be your friend for the Mesh, black tubing and likes...looks like acrylic? If so then that will be cheaper than glass


----------



## beckyj

Kimora said:


> Looks like a home build sorry Becky so i doubt you could get more unless your want to have a bash at making it
> 
> Ebay would be your friend for the Mesh, black tubing and likes...looks like acrylic? If so then that will be cheaper than glass


Yes it's acrylic and mesh. I've cut a round hole in the acrylic in the roof and put mesh on that now for a heat lamp. The lady couldn't remember where she got it from, but said she thought it was a stick insect enclosure, but it's quite large! 

O dear, I really like it as it's so light, but not sure anything I made would look anything like that!


----------



## jas1972

Finally worked how to put pics up using tapatalk lol
Couple of pics of my male and a few of the new hatchlings
Btw he is the daddy haha










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theninjashroom

Hello!
I've been using these forums for a while to get info about my lizards but only actually registered today

I'm really hoping to get a crestie at some point but I have some questions:
1. I have a 60x60x45 Exo Terra which my leos originally came in (previous owners were not very informed in what was good for them, all three of them were missing toes from not shedding properly), how much roughly do you think it would cost to get the rest of the set up? It can get quite cold in my room in the winter so I would need a ceramic, thermostat etc. but I'm not looking to do a live planted set up at the mo

2. is it worth getting/making a background and/or wall coverings to climb on or will plants, vines and bamboo provide enough? I just don't want to remove too much of the space by putting in bulky coverings

3. do you think I would be allowed to have lizards in a rented property if I was paying electricity bills? I'm hopefully going to uni for 2015 entry and don't necessarily want to invest in getting a crestie now if I'll have to sell him/her in a year

4. are there any advantages in keeping a male over a female? do females lay eggs even when not breeding?

thanks guys  also loving all of the photos on here, some of them truly are stunning


----------



## samnsteve

Does anybody know who owns the website that sells all the pangaea food etc? Ive tried messaging through the website but no joy


----------



## KivanaKritter

*My crestie is hardly eating*

Is it normal for your crested gecko to just suddenly stop eating for weeks at a time but only eat the jelly banana pot ? cause he's ignoring his rapashy and crickets.. plus when I spot clean for poop there is none and I'm totally worrying about him but on the other hand he is less skittish and is now actually allowing me to handle him. 

~K


----------



## Jebb

samnsteve said:


> Does anybody know who owns the website that sells all the pangaea food etc? Ive tried messaging through the website but no joy


geckodiet.co.uk sells it, a lot cheaper than getting it from the Pangea site as the shipping is crazy expensive from the USA...well the shipping they use is.


----------



## Sky7ine

samnsteve said:


> Does anybody know who owns the website that sells all the pangaea food etc? Ive tried messaging through the website but no joy


Clarks Frugivorous Gecko Diet, sue also has a page on fb if you can't message through the site just search for geckodiet on FB


----------



## suey

samnsteve said:


> Does anybody know who owns the website that sells all the pangaea food etc? Ive tried messaging through the website but no joy


Hi, sorry, i have not received an email from you, please feel free to send a PM on here


----------



## Robynleanne

KivanaKritter said:


> Is it normal for your crested gecko to just suddenly stop eating for weeks at a time but only eat the jelly banana pot ? cause he's ignoring his rapashy and crickets.. plus when I spot clean for poop there is none and I'm totally worrying about him but on the other hand he is less skittish and is now actually allowing me to handle him.
> 
> ~K


If he's not eating, first thing I would do is stop feeding the jelly pots. Funnily enough we've just had a huge debate about those pots on the RFUK Facebook group. 

They don't really offer any nutritional value to your gecko and contain certain harmful and addictive ingredients that can effect your gecko's diet in terms of eating other foods, which could be the case here. 

I'd stop feeding jelly pots altogether, leave him for a while but closely monitor his repashy consumption in the pots, and if you're still worried, try and hand feed him just to see if he'll actually take anything. 

Also, what's your husbandry like? Lack of appetite can be effected by environment.


----------



## Kimora

KivanaKritter said:


> Is it normal for your crested gecko to just suddenly stop eating for weeks at a time but only eat the jelly banana pot ? cause he's ignoring his rapashy and crickets.. plus when I spot clean for poop there is none and I'm totally worrying about him but on the other hand he is less skittish and is now actually allowing me to handle him.
> 
> ~K


Now this will come across as harsh and is by no means intentional : victory:


Jelly pots are one of the worse things to give to your gecko. Grab them all and throw them in the bin.

Ingredients:

R.O. Water, Sugar, Fructose, 
Seaweed Extract, Amino Acid, Fruit Juice,
Citric Acid, Sodium Citrate, 
Natural Flavors, (Titanium Dioxide, Ti02) 
FD&C (Caramel Color) (E129) (E102) (E110) (E133)

Ignoring the fact they are fully of E numbers....they also have Citric acid which is a very big no with fruit eating reptiles. They were designed to feed to livefood...and even then debatable IMO.

Somewhere along the lines someone cottoned onto the fact that they will eat them if offered...hey presto! marketed for lizards....The other downside to these pots is that they seem to be addictive to those that take a liking, in worse cases completely ignoring CGD in favor of it (which as these contain no nutritional value can leave your gecko open to MBD) ...keepers have struggled getting them back onto a well balanced CGD. This...i fear...if what is happening to you and you may now have a battle on your hands.

The one thing that crested gecko communities can agree on 99% of the time (and this is rare believe me!!) is that these are a big no no. The same principle applies to baby foods, as the large majority contain citric as a preservative for shelf life.


*Take them all and ditch them.*


If yours does not start eating Repashy (more important than your live food...CGD is the staple, Bugs are an additional) then i recommend switching your diet. Pangea Fruit mix complete (i use the watermelon one) has had fantastic results both here and in the states and is usually the one i recommend the most. You can order from geckodiet.co.uk.


----------



## Sky7ine

KivanaKritter said:


> Is it normal for your crested gecko to just suddenly stop eating for weeks at a time but only eat the jelly banana pot ? cause he's ignoring his rapashy and crickets.. plus when I spot clean for poop there is none and I'm totally worrying about him but on the other hand he is less skittish and is now actually allowing me to handle him.
> 
> ~K


The problem is more than likely the jelly pot they are one of the worst things to feed to a gecko as kimora has said please bin it and continue with a good quality cgd, it may take a while to get the gecko eating again once they have been on the pots if you find the repsahy is not being eaten then i would recommend trying the pangea watermelon.


----------



## nobby1989

got a question about set ups and plants.

I have artificial plants in my crestie's viv at the mo, but I have been curious about using live plants but leaving them in the pot they come in.

Does anybody do this? Is there any benefit to doing it this way? Or is it not ideal?

Also, any pictures of other people's set ups would be appreciated.

ta


----------



## BretJordan

nobby1989 said:


> got a question about set ups and plants.
> 
> I have artificial plants in my crestie's viv at the mo, but I have been curious about using live plants but leaving them in the pot they come in.
> 
> Does anybody do this? Is there any benefit to doing it this way? Or is it not ideal?
> 
> Also, any pictures of other people's set ups would be appreciated.
> 
> ta


Hey everyone its been a while since I've posted around on this forum again I go and return you know the deal! The cresties are doing great unfortunately Oreo lost a bit of weight during the winter and stopped eating as much as he did and usually just hid away. Now the weathers started to pick up hes a lot more active and eating habits are coming back.. Anyone else have a similar experience? Pumpkin was fine and eating like a pig as always? 

And to the question about live plants I've heard of some people keeping them in the pots but IMO I think it's silly looking into a Exo which you've attempted to make look more 'Natural' then a plant in a pot you're better actually planting it but that's my opinion. I guess it would be a lot easier to do that though . 

Some photos per usual. I can't remember if shared before so if they have sorry  

Considering to create Pumpkins Exo Terra live planted now also think it would look great. Was thinking about ordering some things to perhaps get started just waiting for the Exo Terra Bio-drain mats to come in stock in swell and I'll order and start. :bash:


Pumpkin!






Oreo and his live planted exo!









Bret.


----------



## sue59

I wouldn't keep the plants in the pots they come in as you have to remove all the old earth as it often contains fertiliser which won't be good for your crestie. If it is your only choice then replace the earth with Eco earth. I also have to agree it doesn't look good, better to have a proper live viv :2thumb:


----------



## nobby1989

sue59 said:


> I wouldn't keep the plants in the pots they come in as you have to remove all the old earth as it often contains fertiliser which won't be good for your crestie. If it is your only choice then replace the earth with Eco earth. I also have to agree it doesn't look good, better to have a proper live viv :2thumb:


cheers for the advice. I was worried about how it would look but thought it might be a decent starting point.

I would love to do a live planted viv at some point, that is what i will be doing eventually.

any advice on how to set them up? or links to where i can best read up on them?


----------



## beckyj

Question about canopys, I've got myself in a muddle! I've got an Exo canopy on one of my Exos with a UV bulb in one side, then I use a ceramic in a clamp lamp for the heat. 

I was thinking about putting a heat bulb in the other side of the canopy then plugging it into the stat, just so it all looks a bit neater, but when I read the sticker in the canopy it said not more than 25 watts?! So are the canopys designed solely to hold the UV?


----------



## Zincubus

Well my little guy is thriving on a mix if the original Repashy and their new Grub and whatever stuff . 
He's also getting a good workout by chasing the bluebottle flies I put in most days


----------



## BretJordan

beckyj said:


> Question about canopys, I've got myself in a muddle! I've got an Exo canopy on one of my Exos with a UV bulb in one side, then I use a ceramic in a clamp lamp for the heat.
> 
> I was thinking about putting a heat bulb in the other side of the canopy then plugging it into the stat, just so it all looks a bit neater, but when I read the sticker in the canopy it said not more than 25 watts?! So are the canopys designed solely to hold the UV?


The "Heat bulbs" For the canopy wouldn't work as I asked the same question when I got mine they actually don't generate enough heat for them to be useful. I have a UV and then a Daylight bulb in mine which reduces the odors and makes the light even. You're better using a clamp with a CHE and stat. I have a bit of bamboo underneath of my CHE where my crestie likes to lay and chill under it when and if he likes. But usually see him there at night after its been switched off and all lights are out. As it still emits some heat after being turned off and cooling down so they sit there in the open.  Hope that helps!

Bret.


----------



## Gothika

My new girl Lola finally decieded to make an appearance at the food bowl.


















She's massive compared to my other two females she's sitting at 51g. Bit of a surprise when I picked her up I'd been told she was a normal.


----------



## Kimora

Gothika said:


> My new girl Lola finally decieded to make an appearance at the food bowl.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> She's massive compared to my other two females she's sitting at 51g. Bit of a surprise when I picked her up I'd been told she was a normal.


There are no normal Cresties unlike other reptiles  She looks like a Flame IMO with the dark streaks across her dorsal based on those pictures, even though she has a small amount of lateral markings....better pics are always advised though as she could also be a harley : victory:


----------



## Gothika

I'll try and get some more pics soon. She looks like a much paler version of my Halloween harly male. I only picked her up on Saturday and haven't seen her till now she's been staying in or behind the lay box, she's wolfing down food though which is always a good sign.


----------



## samnsteve

Pangea food arrived (thank you suey!:no1. Can tell its a higher quality than repashy just by the looks and smell :2thumb:

Unfortunately one of the eggs ive been incubating exploded last week  there was a fully formed baby inside that was just getting its colour, looks like it died and the gases built up maybe.

The other ones ok, I candled to check after I found the other egg nd the baby was moving and visibly bigger than the other one. The eggs huge now and has been getting progressively darker. It also looks like it has stretchmarks and the shells thinner on the ends. Does this mean itll hatch soon?


----------



## beckyj

Anyone know the latest Swell discount code? I've got a BIG order to put in!


----------



## BretJordan

beckyj said:


> Anyone know the latest Swell discount code? I've got a BIG order to put in!


Hey mate rfuk13 still works  I believe it's 10% off 

Bret.


----------



## RebeccaAlice

SWELL10 worked for me


----------



## JessLewis

Hey! 

Bought my baby crested gecko around 2 weeks ago, no names as of yet - inspiration needed!

Was advised to try and hold he/she for around 2-5mins a day to help the taming process? Is this correct or?

Also need advice on diet and method of feeding; I bought small crickets but he/she didn't seem interested, so I've bought some meal worms and he/she only ate one? Advice needed! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine

Took advantage of the gorgeous weather.


























More pics here  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-advantage-gorgeous-weather.html#post11898582


----------



## scs1965

My other half bought me a new Gecko for my birthday!!!


----------



## scs1965

Quick one of my boy close up.

He has taking to sleeping underneath the clear feeding ledge.

Obviously thinks nobody can see him....


----------



## Ph1l

My smiling creative Diego!


----------



## steve2010

Hello guys an gals who lives down near plymouth and has or is breeding harlies or halloweens ? I'm in need of some Crestie love !!! I sold my last lot of cresties a while ago an I now feel the need to get some more : p x


----------



## steve2010

Sky7ine said:


> Then and now pics
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> image




Eerrrmm these are the kinda cresties I want lol


----------



## Sazzness

Our little male model.


----------



## GarethsGeckos

Just a few, photos


----------



## jas1972

Few more pics of the babies

10 of them now all growing nicely and colouring up well



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## desam90

i need some help/tips on my crested gecko cage, its 24x18x36 hes alone in it 
heres a pic:










any cage suggestions would be welcome, he is always hiding in those bamboo sticks wich is kind of annoying cus when someone comes over i can never show him
also just ideas/product suggestions to improve aesthetics of the cage would be nice too. I'm not too creative or good at finding stuff/art ect ect


----------



## jas1972

desam90 said:


> i need some help/tips on my crested gecko cage, its 24x18x36 hes alone in it
> heres a pic:
> 
> image
> 
> any cage suggestions would be welcome, he is always hiding in those bamboo sticks wich is kind of annoying cus when someone comes over i can never show him
> also just ideas/product suggestions to improve aesthetics of the cage would be nice too. I'm not too creative or good at finding stuff/art ect ect


Looks like it could do with a real good misting as the substrate looks very dry
Need to get the humidity up


----------



## Zincubus

desam90 said:


> i need some help/tips on my crested gecko cage, its 24x18x36 hes alone in it
> heres a pic:
> 
> image
> 
> any cage suggestions would be welcome, he is always hiding in those bamboo sticks wich is kind of annoying cus when someone comes over i can never show him
> also just ideas/product suggestions to improve aesthetics of the cage would be nice too. I'm not too creative or good at finding stuff/art ect ect


Take them out and put some branches in there place or fill in the ends of the bamboo.


----------



## Kimora

desam90 said:


> i need some help/tips on my crested gecko cage, its 24x18x36 hes alone in it
> heres a pic:
> 
> image
> 
> any cage suggestions would be welcome, he is always hiding in those bamboo sticks wich is kind of annoying cus when someone comes over i can never show him
> also just ideas/product suggestions to improve aesthetics of the cage would be nice too. I'm not too creative or good at finding stuff/art ect ect


Lots more foliage and a bit more hiding/climbing. Believe it or not but the more i've added in the past, the more i see mine! 
The rule with cresties is if you can find them in under 5 minutes...then you don't have enough : victory:

*Hide ideas:*
Wilko's do whole coconut hides in the small pet section £2.50, these can be suspended from the mesh lid or branches/bamboo.
Corkbark tubes...makes a small version of a tree trunk...i get slightly longer then i want and cut a portion off, i hand the off cut as an off the ground hide. Look in Aquatics or rep shops that sell per kg...you'll get more for your money that way.
*Plants:*
Dunelm mill is wonderful for cheap fake plants, look in home decor, under artifical flowers. I buy suckers (with hooks) from Ebay to allow me to hang them instead of buying over priced reptile branded plants. Other cheap places are Ebay and Amazon.
Petshops in the small animal sections also sell stick bridges (both bendable and those that can be hung up as a platform).

I agree that your sub needs to be completely re-moistened...not just the top sprayed. Use a spoon to turn the sub as you spray 

Heres mine:


----------



## kane90

desam90 said:


> i need some help/tips on my crested gecko cage, its 24x18x36 hes alone in it
> heres a pic:
> 
> image
> 
> any cage suggestions would be welcome, he is always hiding in those bamboo sticks wich is kind of annoying cus when someone comes over i can never show him
> also just ideas/product suggestions to improve aesthetics of the cage would be nice too. I'm not too creative or good at finding stuff/art ect ect


As the guy before me said plenty of foliage and I would also look at getting rid of the substrate and going for something like coconut fibre a lot of controversy over using it bt I find it stays moist all the time and looks better... rep plants are pretty expensive si place like what's been said will be perfect are u using any type of heat as this can make them more active as well wen they need to thermoregulate also do u use uv not that it's needed but cn be beneficial


----------



## DragonFish66

Haven't looked right through this thread yet but just got my first 3 cresties and wondering the morphs i have as i'm not up on my morphs yet :smile: the pics are of the temp tub i kept them in for a day there now moved into a proper viv, i'm thinking ones normal, ones poss a dalmatian and the smallest one is haven't a clue :lol2: there's only a partial pic of the small one about 9 months old the others are 3 years, I've been told they have all lived together since the person had them 1 male 2 females any ideas


----------



## DragonFish66

There's now proper food in the viv :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Here's the set up :2thumb:


----------



## achillobator

spooky hatched 3 weeks ago


creepy hatched 3 weeks ago


----------



## Kimora

DragonFish66 said:


> Haven't looked right through this thread yet but just got my first 3 cresties and wondering the morphs i have as i'm not up on my morphs yet :smile: the pics are of the temp tub i kept them in for a day there now moved into a proper viv, i'm thinking ones normal, ones poss a dalmatian and the smallest one is haven't a clue :lol2: there's only a partial pic of the small one about 9 months old the others are 3 years, I've been told they have all lived together since the person had them 1 male 2 females any ideas
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Based on those pictures...
Top pic towards the back looks like a buckskin (could be a bicolour though!) with dal spotting (can also spy a few white port holes).
In the foreground is a harlequin.
And the other one I would say is a yellow dal, looks like it fulfills the 50+ rough guide for dals 
Keep an eye on your smallest and separate if you think it's not getting it's fair share of food (usually they are matched so the are roughly the same in size to help with any bullying issues)...are you a 100% on it being female aswell? Nothing is certain till you hit 30g as some males can develop late 
One bit of advise though, house the male on his own. You don't want your young female being pestered or becoming gravid (40g+ is the safe weight for females and at least 2years) and experiencing complications. Also, females can do with a break over winter and left to feed up...introduce males only for breeding IMO


----------



## DragonFish66

Kimora said:


> Based on those pictures...
> Top pic towards the back looks like a buckskin (could be a bicolour though!) with dal spotting (can also spy a few white port holes).
> In the foreground is a harlequin.
> And the other one I would say is a yellow dal, looks like it fulfills the 50+ rough guide for dals
> Keep an eye on your smallest and separate if you think it's not getting it's fair share of food (usually they are matched so the are roughly the same in size to help with any bullying issues)...are you a 100% on it being female aswell? Nothing is certain till you hit 30g as some males can develop late
> One bit of advise though, house the male on his own. You don't want your young female being pestered or becoming gravid (40g+ is the safe weight for females and at least 2years) and experiencing complications. Also, females can do with a break over winter and left to feed up...introduce males only for breeding IMO


Cheers so pretty much like most other reps lol all my other reps i have are kept separate, It was only they have been in the same viv which was why i left them like that through i've only had them a couple of days I'll take the male out i have a few spare set ups  I'm not sure if its female i'm only going by what i'm told so will keep an eye on it i suppose if they were all kept together it puts a doubt as to its sex as anybody that knows about them wouldn't have put it together in the first place, i was intending to get one by the end of the year but when i was offered this lot i couldn't resist :lol2:


----------



## Kimora

DragonFish66 said:


> Cheers so pretty much like most other reps lol all my other reps i have are kept separate, It was only they have been in the same viv which was why i left them like that through i've only had them a couple of days I'll take the male out i have a few spare set ups  I'm not sure if its female i'm only going by what i'm told so will keep an eye on it i suppose if they were all kept together it puts a doubt as to its sex as anybody that knows about them wouldn't have put it together in the first place, i was intending to get one by the end of the year but when i was offered this lot i couldn't resist :lol2:


No worries 
If you get the smallests weight (since age isn't exact) and then a nice clear picture of just above the vent then we can all see if there are any visible pores showing indicating a young male  try placing her on a pane of glass as this should give you a nice clear chance of a focused shot with cresties 
They are beautiful cresties by the way!! Love your dal, I'm a massive fan of spots and light colours lol!


----------



## steve2010

Well that's it u guys I'm back I I put down a deposit on two cresties today !!! Breeding time and super excited about having cresties again


----------



## DragonFish66

Kimora said:


> No worries
> If you get the smallests weight (since age isn't exact) and then a nice clear picture of just above the vent then we can all see if there are any visible pores showing indicating a young male  try placing her on a pane of glass as this should give you a nice clear chance of a focused shot with cresties
> They are beautiful cresties by the way!! Love your dal, I'm a massive fan of spots and light colours lol!


I assume there very similar as leos to sex will get a pic in the next day or two  must admit i like the dals she looks different from the rest through i've yet to see a crestie i don't like :lol2:


----------



## Kimora

Had my first hatchlings pop last Sunday after 92 days cooking and had yet to put up on here! :gasp:

Both have shed, eaten and weighed in at 1.8g each 
Sleeping picture of Kitsune and Mitzi.










Both looking Tiger but already have a spot or two coming through from Dad!

and to show just how tiny from the egg..
Kitsune










and i have little hands!

And heres a Summer shot of Kaname :flrt:


----------



## scs1965

Guys, Im looking for a pic of a crestie in a particular pose that I can use for a leg tattoo Im planning.


What Im after, is near as dammit this type of pose :



So it looks like the crestie is climbing up my leg....


Help please guys.....


----------



## Jebb

Here's a cool one,I found on the web...








[/URL]


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Right gonna post my beauties including our newest addition from today :flrt:

Harley



Hayley



Ruby



Marley





And Dottie our newest



Could some one tell me the morphs please I know a few but want to check for sure :2thumb:


----------



## scs1965

Jebb said:


> Here's a cool one,I found on the web...
> 
> image[/URL]



Good job! I spent hours looking on the web and afiled.


----------



## scs1965

what did you use as a search term Jebb ?


----------



## Jebb

scs1965 said:


> what did you use as a search term Jebb ?



just "crested gecko" on a Google pic search, the pic is about 3/4 the way down the search results page.


----------



## scs1965

Malcolm chilling tonight....


----------



## Sky7ine

Some of our cresties


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Stunning.


----------



## beckyj

Sky7ine said:


> Some of our cresties
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Gorgeous! I especially like the fourth picture down :flrt:


----------



## welshMorphology

I thought I would introduce one of our home bred guys "Mork"


----------



## scs1965

Excuse the crappy pic, this is my boy in his "comfy" sleeping postiion...


----------



## Zincubus

scs1965 said:


> Excuse the crappy pic, this is my boy in his "comfy" sleeping postiion...
> 
> [URL=http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h30/Furyous_photos/malcolm_zps3a3980a3.jpg]image[/URL]


My 2 year old male sleeps hanging upside down in exactly the same place during daylight hours ..


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

Kimora said:


> Had my first hatchlings pop last Sunday after 92 days cooking and had yet to put up on here! :gasp:
> 
> Both have shed, eaten and weighed in at 1.8g each
> Sleeping picture of Kitsune and Mitzi.
> 
> image
> 
> Both looking Tiger but already have a spot or two coming through from Dad!
> 
> and to show just how tiny from the egg..
> Kitsune
> 
> image
> 
> and i have little hands!
> 
> And heres a Summer shot of Kaname :flrt:
> 
> image


Gorgeous! Any special tips for rearing hatchlings? I've read a fair bit and think we're fairly sorted but our first two popped out yesterday/ this morning and I'm suffering new dad anxiety!


----------



## Kimora

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Gorgeous! Any special tips for rearing hatchlings? I've read a fair bit and think we're fairly sorted but our first two popped out yesterday/ this morning and I'm suffering new dad anxiety!


I kept mine in cricket tubs (kitchen roll, couple of small rocks to help with shedding, milk lid water bowl and coke lid of CGD) for the first few days until i was sure that they have shed properly (i had to help one from clutch one and one from clutch two with shedding so far). I misted twice a day...3rd time if it was really hot in the afternoon just to keep hydration up...basically, as you would the adults.)
Once shed and the first tentative lick has been noticed (don't expect miracles...it'll be the slighest dent so only put a small blob in the coke lid, and this could take up to a week while absorbing what was left from being in the egg) i moved the clutch mates in together inside a small kritter keeper.

I moved them up to a larger enclosure after a month of regular eating, pooping and steady weight again....weight gain will look nominal...0.something of gram, but gain is a gain! they won't have a good growth spurt till later so don't be worried if its not a gram a week....it took me a MONTH to a gram :lol2:

Keep handling to a min as they will be scatty as a bat, and let them get used to the daily routine  I weigh at about 2 week intervals but as long as you see poop and CGD missing...your ok 

I have 2 milk lids of CGD in small kritter keepers and 3 in the large to start with to ensure they are finding it  

Other than that!!! easy peesy! everything like an adult (except keep loose soil out of the equation till they are in double figures for weight...keep to kitchen roll for ease and poop watching), coverage, climbing, water bowl, regular CGD replacement and live food can be introduced once or twice a week as soon as CGD is being eaten with some regularity (size of the gap between the eyes as your base guide).

: victory:

Clutch two arrived 2 weeks ago! im such a slacker :lol2:

Ponyo (darker, redder) and Pumpkin (creamer colour)


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

Thanks Kimora, much appreciated. No sign of eating yet but think there are some tiny poops so all good so far. I'll stick a little bit of cork bark in to help shedding and provide an extra hidey hole.


----------



## scs1965

Strange the things that excite me as a keeper of the critters.

For the first time since Ive had him (Nov last year), I actually watched my boy eat his Pangea.

Ive seen him chomp down Crix and Hoppers, but this is the first time Ive ever witnessed him eating CGD.

Ive had the obvious lick marks next day in the CGD,but this made me feel strangely happy.

I have just ordered another batch of the watermelon, but also trying the new Banana and Papaya.

He doesnt touch Clarkes at all, hence its for sale in the classifieds now.


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Does anyone know if you can grow grass as crestie substrate?

I can't find anything that says it's either safe or not!


----------



## Sky7ine

Baby pins just hatched


----------



## ayrshire bob

Right folks, wish me luck! Just about to attack Harris viv with gorilla glue and eco earth! Hoping no disaster will occur but I am sure we can deal with any set backs... Lol will post the results later  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Does anyone know if you can grow grass as crestie substrate?
> 
> I can't find anything that says it's either safe or not!


Wouldn't see a problem as long as it's safe in the usual ways. Ie no pesticides etc etc. An issue could be cutting/trimming it? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

First I used black silicon on the back glass. If I was doing another one I would skip this step as it took ages and probably won't be noticed anyway. I then positioned the viv decorations in roughly where I wanted them to go. 









I then covered the back and sides of the viv in water and gorilla glue, spreading the glue with a paintbrush. I then placed the decorations in and covered the back and sides in soaking wet eco earth. I used a couple sheets of coco fibre on the side walls too. I left it to dry over night. 









When I checked it today it was still soaking wet so I thought I would try to sit viv upright to drain better (and also test if my glueing was adequate lol) everything seems to be holding ok. The wood seems a bit weaker than I would like but it's holding ok. I just didn't stick it on correctly. Had a lot of excess water drain out. Will leave it till tomorrow and see how we are looking but so far so good  









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## demon3000

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Does anyone know if you can grow grass as crestie substrate?
> 
> I can't find anything that says it's either safe or not!


I have some grass growing in viv. Looks great:2thumb:


----------



## obie_1

*Ceramic placement*

I'm wanting to give my cresties a heat gradient using a ceramic on a exo 45,45,60 .I understand a 100w via stat is preferred but what is the recommended holder for this and should it be hung using a bracket or simply placed on the mesh as I'm a little concerned as to weither the plastic can take the heat.Thanks for any help..


----------



## PirateMonkey

Had my cresties only a short while from cold blooded but I'll be honest I've been fiddling with their enclosure lots and making sure it's clean new water CGD ect, and with good results as it turns out all five of them jump on my hand as I get in the exo they like running up my arm and jumping everywhere.

Also I was worried not all of them were eating so I got a large sexing probe that I don't use and mixed CGD with it, during their active hours I dipped the probe (Balled probe I might add) into CGD and dangled it in front of them they attacked it like it was a bug but got a mouth full of CDG now they take it straight from the dish without issue.


----------



## Sky7ine

obie_1 said:


> I'm wanting to give my cresties a heat gradient using a ceramic on a exo 45,45,60 .I understand a 100w via stat is preferred but what is the recommended holder for this and should it be hung using a bracket or simply placed on the mesh as I'm a little concerned as to weither the plastic can take the heat.Thanks for any help..


I use the medium domes for a 75w ceramic and i sit mine on the mesh at the front of the exo. The domes just sits on the front and middle plastic bar on the mesh.


----------



## obie_1

Sky7ine said:


> I use the medium domes for a 75w ceramic and i sit mine on the mesh at the front of the exo. The domes just sits on the front and middle plastic bar on the mesh.


That sounds good then so a 75w may do it,I take it the dome doesn't get that hot..Thanks for the info


----------



## sharpei

I've been looking at heating my exo terra and have been advised to use a exo terra infra red basking spot to heat the viv .Can cresties see this and disturb there nighttime activity?


----------



## GavinMc

sharpei said:


> I've been looking at heating my exo terra and have been advised to use a exo terra infra red basking spot to heat the viv .Can cresties see this and disturb there nighttime activity?


Unless your house is very cold then there should be no need for any extra heating at night. Some say red light is invisible to reptiles some say it isn't. I would recommend a ceramic heat emitter as it emits no light.


----------



## demon3000

Sky7ine said:


> I use the medium domes for a 75w ceramic and i sit mine on the mesh at the front of the exo. The domes just sits on the front and middle plastic bar on the mesh.


Could you please post a pic so I can see what it looks like......thank


----------



## coggomonogo

Hey, just a quick one. I'm thinking about treating my Crestie to a new vivarium. Are cresties suited to wooden vivariums?

Thanks


----------



## Jebb

coggomonogo said:


> Hey, just a quick one. I'm thinking about treating my Crestie to a new vivarium. Are cresties suited to wooden vivariums?
> 
> Thanks


not really, the high humidity will rot it, unless you seal the wood, then you have the smell of the sealant to deal with and it still might not work.

Glass vivs are best, the exo terra vivs also have a mesh top which is good for ventilation and sitting the heater and lights on top.


----------



## Gothika

I've just had first crestie hatch overnight a little harlequin like the dad by the looks of it. The little guys mid shed at the moment so I'll wait for him to finish before moving him into his own little setup an try and snap a couple of pics. Can't wait for the other to hatch now.


----------



## scottishbluebird

Old video,and she just did it again! Poor Lyla (staffy) gets jumped on to get home easier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHqDTj29dA4


----------



## Jebb

demon3000 said:


> Could you please post a pic so I can see what it looks like......thank


Mine is a small Swell holder, with a 75watt ceramic, the small just fits between the plastic bars on top, and it also holds a max of 75watts,any more wattage and you would need a bigger size holder if buying the Swell one,but then it might not fit...this as said is based on the Swell ceramic holders, other brands may differ.









[/URL]


----------



## Gothika

Here's the first hatchling.









And this little guy hatched overnight.


----------



## Pugwinkle

scottishbluebird said:


> Old video,and she just did it again! Poor Lyla (staffy) gets jumped on to get home easier
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHqDTj29dA4


So cute! And yes, what a well behaved dog!


----------



## scottishbluebird

Pugwinkle said:


> So cute! And yes, what a well behaved dog!


Gecko, hognose and corn all love Lyla!
This is when Fudge first met Lyla....


----------



## PirateMonkey

One of my cresties looks exactly like your first hatchling, and your dog is awesome love him.


----------



## scottishbluebird

PirateMonkey said:


> One of my cresties looks exactly like your first hatchling, and your dog is awesome love him.


Thanks, we took in a pregnant cat someone didnt want, she couldnt produce milk for 1st 2 weeks, once we had fed the 3 of them, Lyla would toliet and wash them, the kittens mum came from a house that had a dog she was terrified of, but she was fine with Lyla helping look after the kittens, got to the point the kittens would flop on side on the bed, lift back leg for Lyla to clean them lol:2thumb:

Fudge my crestie is always trying to jump on Lyla, have to be careful when she jumps on her face, those teeny claws can sting!, Lyla just tries to gently shove her off if on her face though


----------



## PirateMonkey

scottishbluebird said:


> Thanks, we took in a pregnant cat someone didnt want, she couldnt produce milk for 1st 2 weeks, once we had fed the 3 of them, Lyla would toliet and wash them, the kittens mum came from a house that had a dog she was terrified of, but she was fine with Lyla helping look after the kittens, got to the point the kittens would flop on side on the bed, lift back leg for Lyla to clean them lol:2thumb:
> 
> Fudge my crestie is always trying to jump on Lyla, have to be careful when she jumps on her face, those teeny claws can sting!, Lyla just tries to gently shove her off if on her face though


I think my (Although very tame and loveable) cocker spaniel Jess would eat a gecko, other cats/dogs/babies and people she loves but I think she wouldn't know what was going on if one of my cresties jumped on her face and probably unintentionally bite it or hurt it, if I showed her the cresties she would probably lick it and walk away haha.


----------



## scottishbluebird

PirateMonkey said:


> I think my (Although very tame and loveable) cocker spaniel Jess would eat a gecko, other cats/dogs/babies and people she loves but I think she wouldn't know what was going on if one of my cresties jumped on her face and probably unintentionally bite it or hurt it, if I showed her the cresties she would probably lick it and walk away haha.


lol, i prefer my animals wherever possible to be used to each other, although when i had my ferret, he was away from the gecko and snakes, when i had the cat though, she was around everything, just kept close eye on her, but with the crestie, she was not allowed that close to be jumped on
My other dog will have a nosey at them all, but loses interest and walks away, although for this easter pic, Spyro did get his nose licked which i thought was soooo adorable!!


----------



## Gothika

After telling myself not to get attached to the hatchlings until they got going I caved and they have now been named. First hatchling(harlequin I think) is Jupiter and the second hatchling (red harlequin I think) is Mars. I offered them pangea for their first food and they showed no interest, last night I put some of the new repashy grubs n fruit in and tonight there's tiny lick marks gone. So pleased with them I've been worrying and planning for weeks double checking I had everything ready and thinking about everything that could go wrong and they both hatched and shed fine.:2thumb:


----------



## Clairebearj

*Advice please*

Hi all

I am new to the forum and to owning reptiles and my first one is a crestie female. She has been eating and behaving well but recently I have spotted a few little white scales on her head which weren't previously there. Should I be worried and seek vet advice or is it normal? 

Any advice and help would be amazing!

Thank you 
Claire


----------



## Clairebearj

*Photo of crestie*


----------



## Gothika

Here's Jupiter









And here's Mars


----------



## scottishbluebird

Gothika said:


> After telling myself not to get attached to the hatchlings until they got going I caved and they have now been named. First hatchling(harlequin I think) is Jupiter and the second hatchling (red harlequin I think) is Mars. I offered them pangea for their first food and they showed no interest, last night I put some of the new repashy grubs n fruit in and tonight there's tiny lick marks gone. So pleased with them I've been worrying and planning for weeks double checking I had everything ready and thinking about everything that could go wrong and they both hatched and shed fine.:2thumb:


They are stunning! iv never noticed that repashy bugs n fruit before, off to order some for Fudge, she loves the Mango, tolerates the normal, wont eat the rest, so fussy! Hope Lilly exotics have some, they post out so fast


----------



## Gothika

Thank you, I'm glad they like the grubs n fruit I've got a big tub full of it to use up, I got it for my adults to try but they're hit and miss with it and won't touch the normal repashy anymore, with the watermelon pangea they clean their bowl most of the time.


----------



## scottishbluebird

Gothika said:


> Thank you, I'm glad they like the grubs n fruit I've got a big tub full of it to use up, I got it for my adults to try but they're hit and miss with it and won't touch the normal repashy anymore, with the watermelon pangea they clean their bowl most of the time.


Yeah, they are so so fussy, Fudge wont eat watermelon, so i wouldnt even try that, only real fruit she will eat as a treat is pear, mango,peach and occasionally banana 
And not happy, went to order the new stuff, only have the bigger sizes at £17.99:whip:, hope they get smaller in soon


----------



## Gothika

You could have a look on ebay there's a few sellers that usually have grubs n fruit. Mine love the pangea food it comes in a few different flavours so I swap them around so they don't get bored, once a week they get locusts, a couple of times a month I blitz up different fruits for them and once a month they get a tiny bit of pure honey, they all seem to be doing really well with this.


----------



## scottishbluebird

Gothika said:


> You could have a look on ebay there's a few sellers that usually have grubs n fruit. Mine love the pangea food it comes in a few different flavours so I swap them around so they don't get bored, once a week they get locusts, a couple of times a month I blitz up different fruits for them and once a month they get a tiny bit of pure honey, they all seem to be doing really well with this.


I tried ebay few min ago, out of stock in small size, ended up ordering from online reptile shop. with postage £13.40. I have never tried pangea food, before i got her i read all the massive debates on which was better, just stuck with the repashy, if she doesnt love this new stuff though, might give it a go. 
At least if she gets bored, i can freeze it or throw it away, unlike the dubia roaches she got bored of and got too big for her, couldnt bring myself to kill them, now pets ffs!
I'm still up because of back pain, you?


----------



## Gothika

I just can't sleep until 3 or 4 in the morning most of the time. If mine don't want their locusts I pass them onto my brother for his rankin or get him to finish them off for me, I hate bugs.


----------



## Sky7ine

You can get all the diets from here with free delivery as well  GeckoDiet


----------



## scottishbluebird

Sky7ine said:


> You can get all the diets from here with free delivery as well  GeckoDiet


Will look into that:2thumb:
Well the new stuff came today(such fast delivery), just fed her, hope she likes it......


----------



## scottishbluebird

Well she does like the new bugs and fruit repashy, its good as she is so fussy, i do want her to have some variety


----------



## Zincubus

My two year old male has just stopped eating for the last 4 or 5 days , nothing has even altered .


----------



## Sky7ine

Siblings that hatched last week


----------



## Kimora

Sooooo.........Its been awhile!

Quick update, all 8 eggs that i chose to incubate have now hatched! whoop whoop!  nice mix of various spots, stripes and maybe babies :no1:
I'll put up pictures of them alittle later, won't be ready for a good old while as they are all considered *hold back till 15g plus 

Now! this is something i haven't done in ages...bought a new gecko! thats right, BOUGHT! :gasp:

Alas i've been having a little love affair with this poss guy since he was no bigger than my little finger (tail included) at my local aquatics shop. Once/twice a week since Jan this wee one has been there fed solely on Jellys :devil: and locus. Well! it has to be fate right? so i caved and brought him home on saturday.
Has been apart of a mini project today but is now off limits until i have him eating PROPERLY on CGD! ball ache in the process i fear :lol2:

Meet Little Chihiro, at 14.2g and such a pretty wee thing 

















:flrt:


----------



## Gothika

Just had a bit of a surprise last night as I walked past the incubator, two little faces poking out of the eggs, I didn't think they were due to hatch for another two-three weeks yet, looks like one has shed during the night and the other is just starting to. I'm off to buy setups for them later. I'll try and get some pics when I move them.


----------



## Gothika

Got some pics of all the babies.

First up is Mars, eating and doing well.









Next is Jupiter, he's eating and doing well. he had a bit of stuck shed on his feet so he had to have a bath a couple of days ago.









And the first hatchling from Pyro x Diablo. Already shedding. This little guy actually tried to bite me when I moved him into his new setup that's a first with cresties I've had them freak out and squeak a bit but never had one go for a bite before.:lol2:









And the second, they both hatched at the same time. I'm a little worried about this little guy he seems quite lethargic compared to the others and hasn't moved much since last night, I moved them into their own setups before so hopefully he'll perk up a bit now.


----------



## pumpkinjack

*A proud in love newbie*

So here is my little Sunshine on her new willow stick looking pretty.

Sunshine


----------



## pumpkinjack

*And here is my second new crestie!*

Well as I'm hooked I'm now getting my second crestie Banjo. He looks very similar to another fella posted on here recently, but as I got my guess of a leopard gecko morph wrong on the leopard thread, thought I'd check with you what you think he is.

I fell in love with him and he now has Sunshine's viv......looking for another one for her now before end of December. Perhaps santa will bring me one :2thumb:

Banjo

Banjo again


----------



## Kimora

pumpkinjack said:


> Well as I'm hooked I'm now getting my second crestie Banjo. He looks very similar to another fella posted on here recently, but as I got my guess of a leopard gecko morph wrong on the leopard thread, thought I'd check with you what you think he is.
> 
> I fell in love with him and he now has Sunshine's viv......looking for another one for her now before end of December. Perhaps santa will bring me one :2thumb:
> 
> Banjo
> 
> Banjo again


Banjo is a Flame IMO, nice base colour streaking across his dorsal, possibly some dash pinning


----------



## Sky7ine

Kimora said:


> Banjo is a Flame IMO, nice base colour streaking across his dorsal


I agree with Kimora Banjo's a flame


----------



## scottishbluebird

Only cresties i can recognise is dalmation or mine, harlequin!
But he IS gorgeous!!


----------



## Gothika

I've just got a quick pic of the babies the little guy I was worried about has perked up and is doing well, I'm picking up new setups during the week so they'll be getting separated.


----------



## Sky7ine

Not very often he fires up but when he does :gasp:


----------



## scottishbluebird

Gothika said:


> I've just got a quick pic of the babies the little guy I was worried about has perked up and is doing well, I'm picking up new setups during the week so they'll be getting separated.
> image


So happy the little one is looking better


----------



## pumpkinjack

Thank you everyone, I like him....getting him on Wednesday and can't wait.



scottishbluebird said:


> Only cresties i can recognise is dalmation or mine, harlequin!
> But he IS gorgeous!!


----------



## Gothika

Hi can anyone help with what morphs these guys are please? These little guys are going to be ready to go to their new homes soon.
First baby Merc.

















Second baby Lizard

















Then mum Lola









And I finally got a decent pic of the dad Diablo


----------



## Gothika

Anyone?


----------



## proto2012

*my first crested, rex!*

just got him all set up! couldn't resist grabbing a few pics =D


----------



## proto2012

*my first crested, rex!*

just got him all set up and couldn't resist grabbin a few pics! =D 
he was sold as a regular but i am loving his color!:2thumb:


----------



## Kimora

Gothika said:


> Hi can anyone help with what morphs these guys are please? These little guys are going to be ready to go to their new homes soon.
> First baby Merc.
> image
> image
> 
> Second baby Lizard
> image
> image
> 
> Then mum Lola
> image
> 
> And I finally got a decent pic of the dad Diablo
> image





Gothika said:


> Anyone?


1st and 2nd, aren't fired up to see the lateral pattening well enough...i would be more swayed to harley based purely on the unfired dorsal (not a 100%) but ideally they need to be fired up for ID 
Mum looks like a flame with plenty of Dal spotting, which may develop for the hatchlings as time goes by and dad a harley (based on that picture) with a good spluttering of dal spotting too : victory:


----------



## Gothika

Thanks. I haven't been able to grab a pic of the babies fired up yet, I'm going to be giving them tiny crix for the first time tomorrow hopefully they'll like them and fire up when they start running about, Diablo does when he gets live food.


----------



## lozmick

Couple of my crestie


----------



## pumpkinjack

*How and why would you not look after animals*

It's a rant....don't understand why you would take on a pet, a breeder or anything that deserves love and attention, without the same the respect that they are giving you. It is a joy and privilege to look after any animal or human being for that matter, so why let pets or anyone down.

Frankly pisses me off.


----------



## Rach1

pumpkinjack said:


> It's a rant....don't understand why you would take on a pet, a breeder or anything that deserves love and attention, without the same the respect that they are giving you. It is a joy and privilege to look after any animal or human being for that matter, so why let pets or anyone down.
> 
> Frankly pisses me off.


Eh?....


----------



## pumpkinjack

I'm taking on a little fella with MBD from a previous owner's neglect.....was just looking at his pic last night and got mad!



Rach1 said:


> Eh?....


----------



## Kimora

My enclosure build thread for 3 of my girls 

Completed Crested gecko build


----------



## Rach1

Feeling a bit sad... One of our teeny tiny baby cresties has passed away.
Everyone else if fine, temps are fine, it was misted etc as per requirements but yet it was dehydrated.
I just don't get it.
I'm wondering if it perhaps fell and was injured or simply wasn't well in itself.
Thing is it was so tiny, it went down hill in like half an hr.
I think I'll be sticking to older geckos for now... It's kinda freaked me a bit.
:devil:


----------



## Gothika

Sorry for your loss, unfortunately that's part of having pets you do everything you can for them but sometimes there's just nothing you can do, its always sad it doesn't matter how long/short time you've had them.


----------



## GavinMc

Kimora said:


> My enclosure build thread for 3 of my girls
> 
> Completed Crested gecko build


It is certainly one of the best vivariums I have seen. No wasted space and not over the top either.

I think you posted them somewhere, but what are the dimensions of it?


----------



## Kimora

gavgav04 said:


> It is certainly one of the best vivariums I have seen. No wasted space and not over the top either.
> 
> I think you posted them somewhere, but what are the dimensions of it?


Thankyou :flrt:

It is approx 5ft tall and shy of 1 and a half foot for width and depth, after planting it left about 4ft of play height for the girls 

The exact measurements are here. : victory:


----------



## GavinMc

Kimora said:


> Thankyou :flrt:
> 
> It is approx 5ft tall and shy of 1 and a half foot for width and depth, after planting it left about 4ft of play height for the girls
> 
> The exact measurements are here. : victory:


That's certainly cheaper than an Exo Terra...



Gavin.


----------



## Sky7ine

Weeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottishbluebird

lol great timing !! :2thumb:


----------



## Gothika

Hi just a quick question would a 2-3g baby crestie be ok to move into a 30 by 30 by 45 exo terra, its one of mine that hatched about 3 months ago he's in a large standard faunarium right now.


----------



## Gothika

Thought I'd put a quick update up, these are the first two cresties that I hatched earlier this year, doing great, they're getting bigger quicker now. I'll be moving them into their exo terras at xmas.
Jupiter









And Mars


----------



## mario64325

I realised, it has been months since I got my geckos and I haven't shared any pictures! So here are some:
Xerxes(Left) and Biscuit(Right) a few weeks after I first got them:








Xerxes(Left) and Biscuit(Right) together not so long after the first photo








Xerxes, shrouded by darkness:








Biscuit, hunting a locust:








Finally, Xerxes, moving just after I picked up my phone to take a picture of him eating from his feeding ledge:








The first two pictures are after I first got them, and I only had one vivarium, the time difference between the second and third pictures is around 4 months, and I now have them in seperate enclosures.
The photo quality isn't too good either, because they are taken with my phone camera and I had to upload them to Flickr to upload them here, which has decreased the quality. Enjoy the pictures regardless 
~Crackers


----------



## scottishbluebird

I just have to wonder in the wild that it is lucky they eat fruit as well as the bugs, if it was just bugs i think they would go extinct, i know nearly all other cresties pounce on bugs so fast they COMPLETELY miss most of the time, just watched Fudge try to get a wax worm, 1st time she completely fell flat on her nose ( yes i did laugh at her!) it took her 4 tries to get the wax worm :gasp:


----------



## ayrshire bob

I have noticed a few slugs in my planted viv, will they cause any problems for Harri? Or are they ok in there? (apart from nibbling the plants lol) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerB1608

This is Treecko, my crested gecko. Unsure with his morph if anyone could help?

Anyways, thought I'd share my pics


----------



## scottishbluebird

hmmm not fired up, i am no expert, but i think a harlequin


----------



## TylerB1608

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Sigh. Pi still won't let me handle him, just popped into my room and noticed he was on the glass so tried to scoop him up but he leaped straight to the back of his viv out of reach I know it sounds silly but I'm finding it rather upsetting, I never see him as he just hides and if I do see him he runs as fast as he can away from me so it's not like I can tame him down. Would I be best to remove some of his hiding spots? Ill post a pic of his viv tomorrow for you guys to evaluate. But I could really do with some advise, I've tried letting him get used to my hand but that doesn't happen often because as I said I never see him and he'll just leap away when I do try He has a UV light on during the day (usually 7am until 7pm) and a ceramic on a stat set to 26 the probe is around three inches bellow the ceramic so gives a gradient ranging from 28ish right under the ceramic to room temperature (around 19-21) on the ground and to the front of the viv. He has fruit blended with CGD in his viv 24/7 which I replace daily and he will usually eat around 3/4 of it a night. He also has a water bowl which I refill every other day and I mist him on a morning when I turn his UV on and on an evening when I switch it off. Does all I this sound okay? I'm worried I could be doing something wrong for him to be hiding so often


Going through this right now, absolute nightmare!


----------



## MrHobbsReptileMan

This is Harley my newest female crestie. She was my birthday present from my fiancee. She's about 3 years old and came to us gravid although my other half did not know this till she was delivered.


----------



## Gothika

I picked up a new juvenile female on Monday(ony about 20g), she was hyper in the shop but she was ok coming home and the first time I did a quick clean and put fresh food in, just gone to put fresh food in tonight and she freaked, started running and jumping around like a nutter and dropped her tail. Jumped and fell on her back which worried me a bit but she righted herself, I haven't seen one freak out like that before.


----------



## TylerB1608

Gothika said:


> I picked up a new juvenile female on Monday(ony about 20g), she was hyper in the shop but she was ok coming home and the first time I did a quick clean and put fresh food in, just gone to put fresh food in tonight and she freaked, started running and jumping around like a nutter and dropped her tail. Jumped and fell on her back which worried me a bit but she righted herself, I haven't seen one freak out like that before.


Must have been seriously stressed to drop her tail, poor thing. 
Hope you and her are both okay


----------



## Gothika

We're both fine thx. She was very jumpy in the shop and was being housed with other cresties, then mix in being in a new environment I think it was just a bit much for her, she calmed down within a few mins and went into the plants at the back of the tank, I won't give her any bugs for a while just to give her chance to heal up but she should be ok.


----------



## TylerB1608

Good, 

Did you manage any pics of her?


----------



## Gothika

Not yet I was giving her a couple of weeks to settle in. I have got some pics of my new adult girl Athena to put up when I find the sd card.


----------



## Gothika

Its not a great pic but I had this one on my phone.
Athena


----------



## TylerB1608

Gothika said:


> Its not a great pic but I had this one on my phone.
> Athena
> image


She's beautiful!


----------



## Gothika

Thanks. She's a sweetie very gentle and calm. Just checked on the juvie girl that dropped her tail last night, she's fine she's asleep upside down on the glass behind the plants. On a better note one of my hatchlings from last year finally decided to try locusts so hopefully the others will start soon aswell.


----------



## TylerB1608

I could do with trying mine on locusts.He's had a wax worm this week so I'm hopeful he'll take one


----------



## scottishbluebird

Gothika said:


> I picked up a new juvenile female on Monday(ony about 20g), she was hyper in the shop but she was ok coming home and the first time I did a quick clean and put fresh food in, just gone to put fresh food in tonight and she freaked, started running and jumping around like a nutter and dropped her tail. Jumped and fell on her back which worried me a bit but she righted herself, I haven't seen one freak out like that before.


That is such a shame, and i am a nervous person, this was major fear i had when i got my one, luckily i think a bomb could go off and i dont think she would care!
Have heard others who dropped tail just being bout 5 mins in car from shop to home
Since they do use their tails, and yours is so young, at least will grow up not really noticing the difference.
After falling, hope she will be ok xx


----------



## Sky7ine

Choccy my male dropped his for no reason, came home to find it on the exo floor, they do look cute as frog bums  

Choccy 

















Some of my others


----------



## jonesy83

Sky7ine said:


> Choccy my male dropped his for no reason, came home to find it on the exo floor, they do look cute as frog bums


Are they all fired up or just normal colours :2thumb:


----------



## scottishbluebird

I really do love the term 'frog bum' it always makes me smile, even though i do feel bad that they dropped tail
And your cresties are absolutely stunning


----------



## wagg

Really nice geckos what are the last two morphs in the pis.

***8595;***8595;***8595;
Sky7ineChoccy my male dropped his for no reason, came home to find it on the exo floor, they do look cute as frog bums**

Choccy*


----------



## TylerB1608

Sky7ine said:


> Choccy my male dropped his for no reason, came home to find it on the exo floor, they do look cute as frog bums
> 
> Choccy
> image
> image
> 
> Some of my others
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image



Dear lord, 

Amazing cresties. I'd love to get one or two of those !


----------



## Gothika

I've just checked on her tonight when misting everyone and she seems fine and calm, she's staying on the glass at the back, looked like some of the pangea had gone and no freak out this time:2thumb:. Choccy is stunning and so are the babies.


----------



## Sky7ine

jonesy83 said:


> Are they all fired up or just normal colours :2thumb:


There all fired up in those pics  



scottishbluebird said:


> I really do love the term 'frog bum' it always makes me smile, even though i do feel bad that they dropped tail
> And your cresties are absolutely stunning


Thankyou  



wagg said:


> Really nice geckos what are the last two morphs in the pis
> 
> Choccy*


The yellow on is a Yellow reverse pinstripe, The last baby looks to be a Harelquin Pinstripe but still has some developing to do yet


----------



## Sky7ine

Gothika said:


> I've just checked on her tonight when misting everyone and she seems fine and calm, she's staying on the glass at the back, looked like some of the pangea had gone and no freak out this time:2thumb:. Choccy is stunning and so are the babies.


It doesn't take them long to find there feet once they've dropped it they can be wobbly for the first few days and the wound heals very quickly  




jonesy83 said:


> Are they all fired up or just normal colours :2thumb:


Fired down colour 










Fired Up 









Babies that have hatched this year


----------



## TylerB1608

Those pictures are unfair, make me too jealous. I need to get my boy out for a few photos, but I'm nervous about handling him and he's nervous about , well everything. He's always hiding till around midnight anyways at which point I'm normally foofed and in bed.


----------



## jonesy83

Sky7ine said:


> It doesn't take them long to find there feet once they've dropped it they can be wobbly for the first few days and the wound heals very quickly


Stunning gecko's well done :no1:


----------



## jonesy83

Any tips on getting my young cresties interested in small crickets, Am i best feeding in a separate plastic box or adding them into the rub setups.


----------



## Gothika

I've been trying my hatchlings on small locusts, I'd leave a couple in over night but they weren't interested, a couple of them have just started taking locusts by hand feeding but most still aren't bothered. My adults are hit and miss with bugs as well.


----------



## jonesy83

Gothika said:


> I've been trying my hatchlings on small locusts, I'd leave a couple in over night but they weren't interested, a couple of them have just started taking locusts by hand feeding but most still aren't bothered. My adults are hit and miss with bugs as well.


Tried small locust and crickets today and they didn't touch either, All 3 I got from yourself have lost 0.2g in a week so might have to go back to hand feeding with a syringe.


----------



## Gothika

I'm sorry to hear that all my others are doing well, I have got one that's a bit smaller still but everyone else is growing well.


----------



## jonesy83

Gothika said:


> I'm sorry to hear that all my others are doing well, I have got one that's a bit smaller still but everyone else is growing well.


Its ok not been to concerned as they can take time to settle in but it been awhile now so I thought they should be picking up. If I blob some cgd on the side of the mouth they lick it up but wont touch it if its in the bottle cap.


----------



## Gothika

That's good that they're eating something. I haven't been fussing round mine too much I just put fresh food in the bottle cap every other day and mist once/twice, I haven't needed to syringe feed or anything. It's only in the last month or so they've been getting some size to them.


----------



## jonesy83

Gothika said:


> That's good that they're eating something. I haven't been fussing round mine too much I just put fresh food in the bottle cap every other day and mist once/twice, I haven't needed to syringe feed or anything. It's only in the last month or so they've been getting some size to them.


Will just carry on syringing at weekends so they don't get lazy looking for food and weigh them every week to see how they are getting on.


----------



## Gothika

Please let me know how they get on hopefully they'll start to pick up soon.


----------



## jonesy83

Gothika said:


> Please let me know how they get on hopefully they'll start to pick up soon.


No problem will get some photo's up this week of what I have now


----------



## TylerB1608

Looking to upgrade my heating system from a regular heat bulb to a ceramic. I'm going to be getting a swell ceramic 50w heater, swell clamp lamp small and an exo terra light bracket. Would you guys say this is good or would you change anything?

Secondly, regulating the temperature. I'm going to use a pulse stat. Would the Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat be a good option for this or are there ones better for the job?

When using a pulse stat however, how do you provide the night time temperature drop? Simply turn off the stat/heater manually?


----------



## jonesy83

Can anyone tell if this is male or female from these pictures :2thumb:


----------



## scottishbluebird

Female, but how old, maybe too young to say, unless get closer, males have spores in the scales


----------



## jonesy83

scottishbluebird said:


> Female, but how old, maybe too young to say, unless get closer, males have spores in the scales


Was told he/she was born in july and is currently 11g


----------



## wagg

Id go with female. May be a late bloomer tho lol. But i think its female.


----------



## TylerB1608

Handled my gecko for the first time just. Can honestly say it's made my day. Didn't have the kahunas to get him out the terrarium yet, I'm still nervous of hurting him by doing so. Made my younger sister grab him!
Regardless, he was skittish whilst being picked up then calmed almost instantly when my sister put him In my hands. Couldn't believe it! Hand walked him for a few minutes then gently put him back. 

Over the moon is an under statement. 

My question though is this, was this the correct way of trying to tame my boy? He's to skittish and jumpy to be tricked onto the hand. Tried this for 3 weeks non stop now so have turned to this method. Although I do need to get out of the mind set of I will hurt him by scooping him out of the terrarium. I do know the correct technique of doing that.


----------



## scottishbluebird

That is brilliant, i looked on youtube and this guy does the same as me https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...VOb1PFQzX_Dy2j2_g&sig2=LUgSi5SHdPh6eC4p84ZHRA
I am so bad at trying to explain the easiest things!:whip:
When they jump from your hand and they will! just make sure you dont grab the tail, try to have other hand ready


----------



## TylerB1608

scottishbluebird said:


> That is brilliant, i looked on youtube and this guy does the same as me https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...VOb1PFQzX_Dy2j2_g&sig2=LUgSi5SHdPh6eC4p84ZHRA
> I am so bad at trying to explain the easiest things!:whip:
> When they jump from your hand and they will! just make sure you dont grab the tail, try to have other hand ready



Yeah that's the technique I'll be using. Like I said though I'm in a mindset of my giant bear paws will hurt him. I'll get out of it eventually


----------



## wagg

Try and feeding loctus. That helped loads with mine. Hes still a bit skittish but hel lick my fingers when i put them in front of him. I noticed aa massive difference within a.wek or so of doing this.


----------



## TylerB1608

Just had him out. Scoop method worked so well. Once I lifted him up ever so gently he just gripped on to me. Fantastic. 

One question though, he does seem to be having a little trouble climbing his terrarium glass and exo back ground. What could this possibly be? Food on his feet or something? If so does that mean I need to bathe him or can he sort that part out himself?


----------



## scottishbluebird

TylerB1608 said:


> Just had him out. Scoop method worked so well. Once I lifted him up ever so gently he just gripped on to me. Fantastic.
> 
> One question though, he does seem to be having a little trouble climbing his terrarium glass and exo back ground. What could this possibly be? Food on his feet or something? If so does that mean I need to bathe him or can he sort that part out himself?


Could be getting ready to shed, not so sticky till they do, blink and you will miss it though!
If you dont feel too silly talk away to him, if having a mad jumping turn, Fudge always calms down when i talk to her, she listens better than my OH thats for sure:lol2:


----------



## TylerB1608

scottishbluebird said:


> Could be getting ready to shed, not so sticky till they do, blink and you will miss it though!
> If you dont feel too silly talk away to him, if having a mad jumping turn, Fudge always calms down when i talk to her, she listens better than my OH thats for sure:lol2:


I didn't notice any signs of shedding when I got him out. He fell off the glass and background a few times. Really worried me when he did that. I've heard him fall out of his branches a few times too since turning out the lights and posting my last comment !
I have pretty thick substrate layer hopefully that cushioned it? He landed on his nose once and back the second time. He instantly righted himself though. I just don't want him injure him self. I'd love see him shed though!
I never felt silly talking to him. I just talked at him for the whole 10 minutes!


----------



## Sky7ine

Destiny


----------



## wagg

Mate you geckos are stunning. Fair play. If you were to breed a red/buckskin to a harlequin would you get a red harly.


----------



## Sky7ine

wagg said:


> Mate you geckos are stunning. Fair play. If you were to breed a red/buckskin to a harlequin would you get a red harly.


Thanks  Without knowing the lineage its hard to say yes its a possibility but anything could pop out.


----------



## wagg

Oki what do you mean lineage.


----------



## Sky7ine

wagg said:


> Oki what do you mean lineage.


Lineage is knowing the parents, grandparents etc of your cresties from that it can give you a good idea of what might hatch from pairings.


----------



## wagg

Aw no idea. I brought it at a local reptile shop that is no closed. All i know is that its a red/buckskin peach throat. With a bit of white fringe on his legs. Forgot what its called.


----------



## scs1965

I have a huge urge to try keeping Phelsuma Grandis, and dont really have the space for a new and bigger viv alongside my Crestie set up, so Im considering selling the whole set up.

Anyone give me an idea of value as I have no idea.

Exo 45x45x60
Habistat day/night stat
Ceramic and hood
Arcadia aluminium hood with UV
Seperate T5 tube for plants
Live planted with bioactive substrate

My Gecko is approx 15 months or so old.....


----------



## scs1965

Anyone?

£170ish? or is that too high ?


----------



## aquited

A few pictures of my yet nameless crestie male. Not sure if any particular morph?? I'll try to get better pictures


----------



## AquaFresh

*heat source question*

Hi all,

I have a canopy and a glow light reflector. Is it possible to use either to provide a heat source for my crestie or is it more advisable to use a heat mat?

Aquitted your crestie is beautiful!

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Sky7ine

aquited said:


> A few pictures of my yet nameless crestie male. Not sure if any particular morph?? I'll try to get better pictures


Harlequin dashed pinstripe


----------



## Sky7ine

AquaFresh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a canopy and a glow light reflector. Is it possible to use either to provide a heat source for my crestie or is it more advisable to use a heat mat?
> 
> Aquitted your crestie is beautiful!
> 
> Thank you :2thumb:


For heat there two ways either a heatmat attached to the side towards the top but that will only provide a hotspot they can go to, the other option i to use a ceramic/dome/stat to provide a basking spot and heat gradient for them  the canopies don't take ceramics only bulbs i believe.


----------



## AquaFresh

Sky7ine said:


> For heat there two ways either a heatmat attached to the side towards the top but that will only provide a hotspot they can go to, the other option i to use a ceramic/dome/stat to provide a basking spot and heat gradient for them  the canopies don't take ceramics only bulbs i believe.


ok so my Exo terra pocelain clamp lamp + glow reflector with a ceramic bulb will do fine? what wattage should I use bearing in mind my house the last few weeks has been cold (14 celius/57 farenheit) during the day when we are not around and dropping lower at night, but i dont know what temperature.

which one out of the heat mat and bulb lasts longer and is more beneficial for my gecko especially in the winter months with my tempreratures. I know i definitely wont need it in the summer. i will need to put a fan on.

thanks for the advice.
I just want a happy healthy gecko :2thumb:


----------



## aquited

Sky7ine said:


> Harlequin dashed pinstripe


Thank you


----------



## Sky7ine

Primrose and some of last years babies


----------



## aquited

Sky7ine said:


> Primrose and some of last years babies
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow gorgeous geckos


----------



## scs1965

I have put my guy up for sale as I just dont have the room for two vivs...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/1067877-fs-male-crested-gecko.html


----------



## A1i

Hi guys! I'm new here and have literally spent the last few days reading through the 168 pages on this thread!! Thank you all for the huge amount of information, it's been invaluable for a newbie like me!! I've had my viv set up since Saturday and am delighted and so excited to say my first little beauty has just moved in!! I just hope s/he settles well and isn't too stressed by the move! Any extra advice that hasn't been covered (which is highly unlikely!!) would be greatly appreciated!! 
Ali
Ps absolutely LOVE all the pics of all the gorgeous cresties!!


----------



## scottishbluebird

A1i said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here and have literally spent the last few days reading through the 168 pages on this thread!! Thank you all for the huge amount of information, it's been invaluable for a newbie like me!! I've had my viv set up since Saturday and am delighted and so excited to say my first little beauty has just moved in!! I just hope s/he settles well and isn't too stressed by the move! Any extra advice that hasn't been covered (which is highly unlikely!!) would be greatly appreciated!!
> Ali
> Ps absolutely LOVE all the pics of all the gorgeous cresties!!


I can only speak for my crestie, she likes to be spoken to, i believe it helped her get used to me too, and it seems to calm her down, she loves to sit on my hand while i tell her how pretty she is:blush: Others my say thats bull, but she can sit there for ages, just watching me, or trying to jump on my face, if i am on the phone, she will come to the front and listen(probably as she is female, wonder if all male species just dont listen......:whistling2


----------



## A1i

:lol2: Yeah, she sounds like a typical female!! I've been chatting away to 'him' all evening!! I'm so delighted as he's just polished off a load of the food I put in last night and I really wasn't expecting him to eat for at least a few days while he settled in :2thumb: So far so good and in love with little Zuki (Godzuki!!) already!!


----------



## Sky7ine

Well i've fell off the gecko wagon and just put a deposit down on this stunning red extreme harli male


----------



## scottishbluebird

A1i said:


> :lol2: Yeah, she sounds like a typical female!! I've been chatting away to 'him' all evening!! I'm so delighted as he's just polished off a load of the food I put in last night and I really wasn't expecting him to eat for at least a few days while he settled in :2thumb: So far so good and in love with little Zuki (Godzuki!!) already!!


Thats great, always a relieve when they start too eat!!
LOVE the name:flrt:


----------



## scs1965

I have withdrawn my boy from sale as I dont trust anyone else to look after him well enough.

My adventures with Ph Grandis are on there way as well as a new larger viv and space in the living room has been found...

Malcolm.....

malc3 by mark_p99, on Flickr


----------



## Phil2k99

*can someone confirm that my crested gecko is female please.*










There are a few images to look at. 

Thanks Philip


----------



## scottishbluebird

Moody tonight, mostly sweet natured Fudge was in a right mood tonight, after feeding and misting, she didnt want to come out , so i just gave her a scratch, got head AND tail shake, could have been worse and got squeaked at, which i do find amusing, woulnt be so bad but first time this year i have gave her some banana!


----------



## A1i

Stunning! My little guy seems to be settling in well, eating, pooing and exploring while we are in the same room. (And I'm mostly peering into his viv, poor thing :lol2 He's no fancy morph but I think he's amazing :flrt:


----------



## scottishbluebird

A1i said:


> Stunning! My little guy seems to be settling in well, eating, pooing and exploring while we are in the same room. (And I'm mostly peering into his viv, poor thing :lol2 He's no fancy morph but I think he's amazing :flrt:
> image
> image


Nice to see him calm enough to stay still long enough for the pic!!


----------



## clumsyoaf

Had a viv overhaul last night, it is now 100% plastic free and good to go! And they posed for a photo or 2!


----------



## A1i

A little late in replying but I love those pics!! So cute :flrt: 
Zuki has settled well, still quite jumpy when I lift him but calms right down once out! Here are a couple of pics of the dude this week:2thumb:


----------



## scottishbluebird

A1i said:


> A little late in replying but I love those pics!! So cute :flrt:
> Zuki has settled well, still quite jumpy when I lift him but calms right down once out! Here are a couple of pics of the dude this week:2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image


The first pic is super adorable:flrt:


----------



## HERthatDRAWS

My little guy Anung un Rama or Anu for short. Supposed to be 3 y/o according to the lady I got him from. 


















Would anyone be so kind as to identify his morph? I know he's a partial Dalmation, possibly partial pinstripe? and either a harly or Flame, not sure. 
I could be completely wrong however XD.


----------



## Sky7ine

He's a Harlequin with dal spots  there's not enough of pins there to be a partial pin.


----------



## Sky7ine

Managed to catch some of ours fired up


----------



## HERthatDRAWS

Sky7ine said:


> He's a Harlequin with dal spots  there's not enough of pins there to be a partial pin.


thank you :2thumb:


----------



## hello1105

This is my Dalmatian boy boris. He has some other morphs in him too but not sure so if anyone could let me know what they think he is that'd be great








And this is him fired up...















thought I'd lost him yesterday but turned out he was hiding in his new bamboo tube!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello1105

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scs1965

Having suffered from an increasingly large outbreak of slugs in my Crestie viv, IM in the process of getting the necessary together to completely revamp it.

Purchased so far :
Jungle Dawn 13w Plant LED
Sphagnum moss brick
coco brick

Four Broms
Four Tilandsia

Exoterra small waterfall

Just need some oak leaves and springtails to complete.

Pics will follow.


----------



## ayrshire bob

I have a slug outbreak in mine too...  not impressed. How's your set up now? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquited

Just a couple pics of Edwin Gecko



















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## omahd420

From my experience and already stated, its all about patience. I had my Cresty from a 8 week old baby (not a good choice) I would suggest getting one pre owned, older and not from the pet shop. I started to put my hand in the viv and he'll go nuts but you should not badger your cresty if they have freaked out. Just leave them and try again the next day. Over time they will maybe freak out but then jump onto your hand. 
A year and a half on Now and then my cresty still has his moments of skat-ing out but I as he gets bigger its easier for you to put your hand in his path. 

I let Colin have a wonder around while keeping a close eye on him obviously but its good to let Cresty run around in open spaces (like a bath tub to start). :cheers:


----------



## WeeYeti

My gorgeous new addition Coco. First Crestie. :flrt: can anyone advise what kind of morph he is? When he fires up he goes a vibrant reddish colour


----------



## Sky7ine

WeeYeti said:


> [URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag473/siobhanmkirk1990/Mobile%20Uploads/_DSC0303_zps1pmocwnc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> My gorgeous new addition Coco. First Crestie. :flrt: can anyone advise what kind of morph he is? When he fires up he goes a vibrant reddish colour


Harlequin.


----------



## Sky7ine

Some of last years holdbacks


----------



## demon3000

Love your pictures and of course your geckos look stunning as usual .....so jealous....:flrt:


----------



## wagg

Those hold backs are stunning. :2thumb::gasp:

My male fired up. Hes about 3 years old now. Had him from a hatchling.


----------



## RMJ

Nigella in her home


----------



## scottishbluebird

Sky7ine said:


> Some of last years holdbacks
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Truly stunning, i always just want to scoop them up!:flrt:


----------



## omahd420

*******PLEASE HELP********

I think my cresty isn't very well. However he is very active and is very well looked after. Ive noticed a few grey dots on him and now there are more, what does this mean? Also the other day I saw him do something pretty gross which I don't think is normal. Don't read on if you're a bit squeamish... He pooped blood and then ate it from his butt!! This cannot be normal. 
 Please Help


----------



## Tigerlily1

*Is it OK to but a tailess crestie?*

Hi guys, I'm buying a really cute young yellow pinstripe crestie but he has no tail. Is this OK? I know it won't grow back but will there be any bad consequences? Please let me know I'm getting him on Thursday and he is my first reptile!!! Thanks!


----------



## Sky7ine

Tigerlily1 said:


> Hi guys, I'm buying a really cute young yellow pinstripe crestie but he has no tail. Is this OK? I know it won't grow back but will there be any bad consequences? Please let me know I'm getting him on Thursday and he is my first reptile!!! Thanks!


Perfectly fine theres no consequences at all.


----------



## scottishbluebird

Really proud of Fudge, my friend was visiting with her 4yr old son, told him she will jump and he was not to catch her, well Fudge sat on his hand calmly for a bit then jumped back to her home, he was so facinated how she just sat there on the side, then she started climbing, he was sooo impressed!
He was so gentle with her i let him pick her up to put back, just a shame i never got a pick of them!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all. Need some advice. Just moved Harri from 45x45x60 Exo Terra into a 90x45x60 Exo Terra. (Not after a lecture about height over width so please don't give me one lol) 
Using my equipment from the 45x45x60 so have the UV and CHE over on one side of the new viv, the CHE being closer to the centre. But with it being on top of the mesh the ambient temps aren't hitting where I qould like throughout the viv, only really the area under the CHE is in the 30s. So my question is, is it OK to put a guard on the CHE and have it inside the viv? Harri doesn't seem to be bothered and is hanging out in the cooler end today after being in the warmer end the first few days. So she doesn't seem to bothered but I would like a greater control of the conditions. Any input from you guys would be great. Thanks 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

A few pics of the new viv in case it helps. I've put polystyrene on top as insulation but it's not made a huge difference. 









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyrdarke

*My cresties*










My new orange and cream flame female from elite cresties cant wait to she gets here!!


----------



## billyrdarke

*my new cresties*










My new female extreme harlequin tricolour from elite cresties cant wait to she gets here as well!!


----------



## Kimora

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all. Need some advice. Just moved Harri from 45x45x60 Exo Terra into a 90x45x60 Exo Terra. (Not after a lecture about height over width so please don't give me one lol)
> Using my equipment from the 45x45x60 so have the UV and CHE over on one side of the new viv, the CHE being closer to the centre. But with it being on top of the mesh the ambient temps aren't hitting where I qould like throughout the viv, only really the area under the CHE is in the 30s. So my question is, is it OK to put a guard on the CHE and have it inside the viv? Harri doesn't seem to be bothered and is hanging out in the cooler end today after being in the warmer end the first few days. So she doesn't seem to bothered but I would like a greater control of the conditions. Any input from you guys would be great. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It's a belated reply sorry!! :notworthy:
With ceramics, especially with cresties, as long as you have a hot spot/gradient, I wouldn't worry over the ambient too much  she's got the choice already.
Otherwise if you really wanted to a reliable ambient, you'll be looking at insulating the exo which would give a steadier reading and hold it with a bit more consistentcy. : victory:


----------



## wagg

Shot a couple of pics. These twk are aiblings. Pretty sure there female. No pores r bulges yet and their 20gs. 

Both unfored unfortunatley. Just fed them their mid week crickets. Got a couple rare day shots of my leachie too. Been sleeping in weird places and digging holes atm.


----------



## omahd420

*Crested gecko's and other reptiles under the same roof*

Hi, 

I have been told that more than one male cresties should not be kept in the same enclosure, is this true? 

I am looking to build a new enclosure to accommodate a few cresties but won't if it stresses them out or worse. 

I have read that some cresty owners mix tropical frogs with them and have a pond water feature in the enclosure. I know cresties are not the sharpest tool in the box so is having a pond a bit of a hazard for them?

Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## ccskye

Hey everyone! 
I got my first crestie yesterday, his name is Delta and I was told he's around three months old. 

I was wondering if anyone could help me with a possible morph of my little one? 

Delta.


----------



## Sky7ine

ccskye said:


> Hey everyone!
> I got my first crestie yesterday, his name is Delta and I was told he's around three months old.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a possible morph of my little one?
> 
> Delta.


Hello, Morph is a Harlequin with dal spots.


----------



## scottishbluebird

ccskye said:


> Hey everyone!
> I got my first crestie yesterday, his name is Delta and I was told he's around three months old.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a possible morph of my little one?
> 
> Delta.


Awwww he is adorable:2thumb:


----------



## Sky7ine

A few of this years babies


----------



## scottishbluebird

Fudge showing just how fantastic she is with kids handling her, last time they met her i didnt have camera handy, made sure i did this time:2thumb:
They love the 'sticky gecko':no1: (Dylan is NOT holding her tail, just petting her, and knew not to grab for her if she jumped)


----------



## omahd420

Hello fellow repti enthusiast,


Sadly I am selling ‘Colin’ my Crested Gecko . He is around 2 years old and is as fit as a fiddle. I have owned him since he was 2 months old from a Crested Gecko breeder, NOT from your local Pets At Home or other local franchise pet shop. He is a Harlequin morph and is 7 inches from nose to tail. I think he still has a bit more growing to do.


Colin has been treated like a King from day one, with lots of attention everyday. He feeds on Repashy and crickets with all the Calcium and vitamin supplements. Overall he is a healthy little guy with lots of energy. 9 times out of 10 he is happy to be handled and has a good temper with the occasional scatty out burst. 


He now lives in a 600x600x450 Exo Terra that has a custom natural background I made myself. See link below. 


CRESTED GECKO Custom Viv Natural Background Build PIC HEAVY


The exo terra is included in the sale along with 1x 450mm compact, 1x 600mm compact, all plantation and decoration, 2x UVB ES lamps, 2x 25w ES red heat lamps and a medium size heat matt. 


I am based on the outskirts of Brighton up the A23 and am welcome for buyers to come and view.


I would like £150 for the lot but am open to sensible offers. I would consider a SWAP for a bearded dragon with set up.

Contact Alex
Phone: 01273 966514
Mob: 07889 084438
Email: [email protected]


----------



## wagg

Youve alleady got your ad in the classafields


----------



## omahd420

wagg said:


> Youve alleady got your ad in the classafields


Sorry am I not aloud to post it in this thread also? Remove if so, just struggling to sell this little guy. Thanks


----------



## Ryan The Reptile Lover

Hello fellow crestie lovers!

I'm new to this forum and pretty new 'nearly' owning my first reptile. After moving home and finally having the space and also gaining alot of knowledge from my college course and also joining there reptile society my reptile keeping life begins and cresties have always had a place in my heart! I was wondering if you amazing people could point me in the right direction of where to by my first crestie from? Atm i'm thinking extremecresties? I'm not skimping on the price so i'm open to anywhere!

Ps, thanks to everyone for all the information you add to this site, you're all a huge help to newbies like me!


----------



## Sky7ine

Ryan The Reptile Lover said:


> Hello fellow crestie lovers!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and pretty new 'nearly' owning my first reptile. After moving home and finally having the space and also gaining alot of knowledge from my college course and also joining there reptile society my reptile keeping life begins and cresties have always had a place in my heart! I was wondering if you amazing people could point me in the right direction of where to by my first crestie from? Atm i'm thinking extremecresties? I'm not skimping on the price so i'm open to anywhere!
> 
> Ps, thanks to everyone for all the information you add to this site, you're all a huge help to newbies like me!



Welcome to the addiction  

When it comes to their care i'd recommend having a read through this caresheet as there is an awful amount of old outdated info out there http://howtocrestie2.weebly.com/careguide-101.html

Tom at extremecresties is a top bloke and a good friend of mine his cresties are outstanding and where the majority of all our cresties have come from we also have quite a few available some not advertised so if there is anything specific you're after please feel free to message us my website and fb are in the sig below.


----------



## Ryan The Reptile Lover

Hello***128522;

Thanks alo for the reply it's greatly appreciated! I'm pretty clued up about the care as I currently look after 2 cresties at college, but i'm always learning so thanks again***128522; and that's really good to know, his cresties are unbelievable! I will also give you a mail once i'm ready to purchase. Once again, many thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jennie1981

only just found this thread and wow its great, ive had a few cresties in the past and now considering another but not sure on which morph yet. I have a 60 by 45 by 45 exo terra that would be perfect for one. Anyone local to Manchester that has some babies or a nice adult pm me pls.


----------



## wagg




----------



## Phil2k99

*Keeping Crested Geckos Together*

Hi i was wondering if anyone could tell me the correct way to introduce a female to another female. I am wanting to get a second crested gecko to add to my female that i have at the moment. Any advice would be great


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

Any introduction would have to be very carefully monitored and ideally you'd need a spare viv in case they didn't get on. They may well tolerate each other but there isn't really any benefit to the Crestie and even if they get on they may not always do so and will probably just see each other as competition. Babies that grow up together seem to tolerate each other better but again that's not always the case and plenty of people more skilled than me have stories of lost tails and aggressive behaviour. 
I suppose you need to think about why you want another, if it's so your existing Crestie has a friend then it's probably not something your Crestie would benefit from to be honest. Just my opinion and I'm sure there will be people that have done it successfully that can give more advice.


----------



## Shamu

I agree with Grumble and Grouch here. I don't see any benefit to the gecko to add another to their enclosure. 

It may work out perfectly fine but even if it does, you haven't improved either Geckos environment so why do it?

I had 3 females in the same tank from birth and on the surface they appeared to "get on" fine. However, if you watched them enough you'd see that there was a lot of territorial behaviour and dominance asserted by one in particular. In the wild this is fine as the gecko would be able to move away to remove this stress. This is not possible in a terrarium unless it is absolutely massive.

I'd recommend against doing it but if you do go ahead make sure you watch both Geckos an awful lot to make sure there is no bullying or dominant behaviour.


----------



## Phil2k99

Hi,

I am just wondering if anyone uses the Arcadia Jungle Dawn LEDs in an exo terra compact top 60cm. I am wanting to upgrade my lighting for my enclosure and have found the arcadia jungle dawn lights to be a suitable option. 

If anybody uses them could you tell me which size bulb would fit in the arcadia jungle dawn. 

Thanks


----------



## casuk

I use 2 13w in my hood, I only have one in use just now as some plants dyed on that side the hood is good for 26w tho 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine

Took advantage of the late afternoon sun


----------



## wagg

That first one :gasp: would go nicely with a lilly white lol


----------



## Sky7ine

wagg said:


> That first one :gasp: would go nicely with a lilly white lol


I've a special male coming over from the US for those two  I'm not the biggest fan of the LW's.


----------



## wagg

Fair enought. Aw right any spoilers lol :whistling2:


----------



## wagg

Few quick snaps of my hatchling. Only a couple of weeks old so still loads of developmemt left. 
















This one only hatched 2 days ago. :gasp:


----------



## wbt1208

Wow... they look so gorgeous...


----------



## DragonFish66

wagg said:


> Few quick snaps of my hatchling. Only a couple of weeks old so still loads of developmemt left.


Very nice


----------



## scottishbluebird

sooooo soooooo stunningly gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## wagg

Thanks guys. Really chuffed with all my hatchlings considering its my first breeding season. Forgot to add tjese to. So funny lol


----------



## wbt1208

Oh bless... what a cool pic... haha


----------



## wagg

Lovely lil halloween. Pic really doesnt do it.justice. added bonus its pretty tame allready.


----------



## Sky7ine

Been a while since i've posted anything so heres a few holdbacks


----------



## casuk

Not been on for a good while all has been running smoothly until today I cleaned the gecko tank out, he was sleeping in his bamboo tube so I took everything out and placed all in a bucket didn't do a good enough job of blocking his escape, so any way he did and went right under the turtles tank, set up a small trap and moved the tank (took ages) and he ran for the trap and just jumped over it, I got him but he dropped his tail, it was the most horrible and scared iv felt in a long time but I got him in his tank and he's still settling down, 
What do I do with the tail and will I leave his lights off until he calms down 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishbluebird

casuk said:


> Not been on for a good while all has been running smoothly until today I cleaned the gecko tank out, he was sleeping in his bamboo tube so I took everything out and placed all in a bucket didn't do a good enough job of blocking his escape, so any way he did and went right under the turtles tank, set up a small trap and moved the tank (took ages) and he ran for the trap and just jumped over it, I got him but he dropped his tail, it was the most horrible and scared iv felt in a long time but I got him in his tank and he's still settling down,
> What do I do with the tail and will I leave his lights off until he calms down
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Oh no, even though he would have been terrified, i STILL think you would have been in a worse state when he dropped his tail, i know i would be!
All you can do is chuck the tail out, and like you said, leave him at least a week to calm down.
Sorry this happened xx


----------



## casuk

scottishbluebird said:


> Oh no, even though he would have been terrified, i STILL think you would have been in a worse state when he dropped his tail, i know i would be!
> All you can do is chuck the tail out, and like you said, leave him at least a week to calm down.
> Sorry this happened xx


Thank you, I was I freaked right out and the tail was just laying on the floor moving around so fast twitching and rolling, I had to put a towel on top of it, I cant stop watching him now just walking up and down the glass he's not settled down yet and I still feel actually sick.
He's staring at me just now, must be thinking what have you done to me you sicko

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishbluebird

casuk said:


> Thank you, I was I freaked right out and the tail was just laying on the floor moving around so fast twitching and rolling, I had to put a towel on top of it, I cant stop watching him now just walking up and down the glass he's not settled down yet and I still feel actually sick.
> He's staring at me just now, must be thinking what have you done to me you sicko
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


He will still be in shock poor thing!
Just keep an eye out for infection, should be ok, but others will tell you if you should put something on it or not.


----------



## casuk

I know ill keep an eye on him i googled it and posted on here immediately, I feel so sorry for him he doesn't know any better do you think I should leave the light off for a couple of days, I'm also going away tomorrow until Sunday night think that will give him the peace he needs 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishbluebird

casuk said:


> I know ill keep an eye on him i googled it and posted on here immediately, I feel so sorry for him he doesn't know any better do you think I should leave the light off for a couple of days, I'm also going away tomorrow until Sunday night think that will give him the peace he needs
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Not sure about the light if it would make all that difference or not?
but no offence!! its kinda good you are going away a few days, guarantees a few days total peace and rest!!


----------



## casuk

scottishbluebird said:


> Not sure about the light if it would make all that difference or not?
> but no offence!! its kinda good you are going away a few days, guarantees a few days total peace and rest!!


Yea it will give him some needed peace and quiet 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## casuk

Well he has been his usual self again hunting, eating, popping the whole 9, don't think there is any infection either, glad he's not having as much after effects as I did 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishbluebird

casuk said:


> Well he has been his usual self again hunting, eating, popping the whole 9, don't think there is any infection either, glad he's not having as much after effects as I did
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk
> image


That is brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## Becca46

Oooo a crested gecko thread 🙂 
Love seeing pics of everyones cresties !
Here are a couple of photos of just a few of mine 🙂


----------



## Deedeehi5

Could anyone identify what morph this handsome lil dude is ?


----------

